# OI girls chatter



## Shellebell

New home ladies for the new year. Happy


----------



## penni_pencil

Hello new home


----------



## Nancy1976

Hello girls and Happy New Year to you all , may 2009 be the year when all our dreams come true!

I haven't been on here for a while what with all the Christmas and New Year festivities, plus I was down in Brighton with my family for alot of Christmas and Mum and Dads Broadband was down so no Internet connection for me.

Cowhat - I'm so sorry that it didn't work out for you this time, but it will you know, you will get there in the end, it's just a hell of a long journey we have to go through first.  It must have been horrible being ill as well, it makes everything come crashing down on you making everything seem so much worse when you are ill.  Stay positive sweetheart, IVF may just be the way it has to be for you, March isn't too long to wait, although I know how it is when you just feel you have been waiting for years to get through one treatment or another.  Sending you lots of big hugs.  

Hello everyone else - Penni, Two Babies (good luck, thinking of you and keeping everything crossed for you), Jules, Lilyput (hope the double dose works for you soon!), Suze, Fraz and Strawberry, hope you are all ok and full of positivity for 2009!

As for me, well the Provera didn't work!!  How annoying, and that was the double dose as well.  So I had to get another lot (10mg twice a day again) which I took for 5 days leading up to Christmas and then had a very very light period last Sunday (it really was light though and sorry if tmi but was only brown, it never went red) but I didn't tell the hospital that otherwise they would make me wait another three weeks to do it all again!  And when I saw the private doctor a year ago who put me on Clomid he said there was no need for a bleed first as long as the lining was thin enough.

Anyway I went for the first scan on NYE and started the injections that day, so have done three so far and going back for a scan on Tuesday.  Really hoping I don't overstim again this time      Think they will keep me on the low dose (75miu) for much longer before upping it this time.

Because I started on NYE though it meant I couldn't drink!  As I don't like to drink when I'm doing the injections - this was weird and probably the first New Year in about 20 years that I haven't had a drink!  Oh well it's for  a good cause I kept telling myself - but I didn't want all my friends to see I wasn't drinking as I didn't want people to think I was pregnant as I'm sure everyone is wondering why it's taking so long since we got married 2 years ago   

Oh well nevermind, my close friends know what's going on so it doesn't matter what everyone else thinks!!

It feels good to be doing the injections again, just can't believe it took 7 weeks after I overstimmed thanks to the Provera not working and me not getting a period naturally (which I never do!).

Hope you all enjoy the last weekend before going back to work (that's if you haven't already), it's good to talk to you all again.

Lots of love.......xxxx


----------



## Suzejdc

Hi Ladies,

Happy New Year to you all - hope you all had good ones, be it with alcohol or not!

Just a quick post from me, but wanted to pop in and say 'hello'. Will try and post properly over the next couple of days. 

Cowhatgirl - can't not post and not mention that I am bitterly sorry to hear that AF came. I hope it didn't bring you down too much over Christmas, and here is to a sucessful 2009 for ALL of us.

Well I'm back in tye stirrups for a date with the fannycam tomorrow morning - I reckon it will go one of two ways. If my lining is thin enough and there are no massive cysts or anything odd, then I will start injections again. If lining isn't thin enough, then it's provera for me, so I will be starting injections again in 2 weeks time. I woudl love to start again tomorrow, but I'm away on a girlie weekend the w/e of the 16th Jan whcih might be prime bding time, so I'm maybe better hoping that I have to take provera and start my new cycle later on. That said, DH is away for a week on biz the last week of Jan, which might also be prime bding season. Hmm, very fustrating, but we'll see how it goes. It's fairly impossible to plan anything with the injectiosn isn't it? I mean, you never know how long you'll be injecting for and when you can start.....arghhh

Anyway, must run, have a mountain of stuff to do before work tomorrow. Can't believe it's time to go back to work already........... 

Will post soon, in the meantime, big   all round, and lots and lots of     for us all in 2009. Lots of   please!!

Suze 
xxx


----------



## jooles

hi ladies   A VERY HAPPY NEW YEAR TO YOU ALL 

hope everyone is ok - i havent really been on as not much happening with us but have been keeping up to date with your posts.

cowhat - really sorry to hear your news   its so dissapointing and frustrating for you and your DH  keep your chin up take time to let your body recover from being ill then onwards and upwards for 2009 

suze - how your scan go today 

penni - hows things with ya  hope you enjoyed your break and getting ready to start again 

nancy - good luck for scan tommorow  

well we started tx again this moring and i have to say im devastated and really dont want to do it again  was nearly crying this mornin in waiting room  i know i should feel lucky that im on tx when so many others waiting on it   went for referral appointment on NYE and they have said they will put me on list for IVF treatment ~ however i have to wait 4 months for ANOTHER appt to let them know i want to do ivf then at least 1 year waiting list ~ YIKES 

anyhoo - sorry so negative but had to get that off my chest 

im sorry i havent sent personals to everyone but im sending you all     and thinking of you all 

take care everyone and keep warm!!! its bloody freezing here  

speak soon!!

love jules   x


----------



## Suzejdc

HI girls,

Grrrrr - just wrote a post and then it disappeared. So I'll make it quick.

Update from me - had scan yesterday, lining 6.5mm but nothing  happening at all in the ovaries, so I'm back on the provera and _should_ hopefully get AF in about 11 days time, so all being well, I'll be starting the injections approx 23rd Jan. Fingers crossed anyway!!

Jooles - best of luck with this cycle. I hope you are feeling a bit better, I know it's hard to summon up the enthusiasm for a new cycle when it seems the odds are playing against you, but all our turns will come, be it through OI or IVF. Here's a big smile and some PMA for you  

Hello to everyone else - I may be a bit quiet for the next 2 weeks or so - have a big project that is due to go live on 19th Jan, so it;'s all hands to the pumps and I'll be putting in the odd late shift at work till everything is done. Yawn! But I'll keep an eye on you all and post when I can!

Group hug 
Thinking of you all

Suze 
xxx


----------



## two_babies

Hi everyone...

Jooles: I know how you feel about being back on treatment after a nice break....it could all be so draining and emotional....not to worry, it's for a good cause: BFP...Is the IVF on NHS then? is that why there is such a long waiting period?

Suze: how come your linning is thick? Did you not get a period after your last cycle? I can't really remember the details now..Good luck wih the 23rd Jan... I go to Edingburgh on that day for a wedding..

Nancy: how are things with the injections?

Penni: what stage are you at?

Cowhatgirl: I hope injections are going on okay

As for me: I tested this morning with Clearblue and I am not sure of the result....it's got a dark horizontal line and a faint vertical line. I am going to ring up the hospital today and see if I can get a Progesterone blood test, that will give me a definite answer. I am praying extra hard at the moment.

If I have missed anyone, I am sorry and wishing you all well for 2009


----------



## Suzejdc

OMG two babies - are you saying what I think you're saying??!!!!!!!


----------



## two_babies

Hi Suze...not sure, will know tomorrow when I test again to get a clearer result..using the digital Clearblue this time..

Imagine the nurse at the hosp said I should not come in for a blood test that it's too early and should check next week?? That to me is utter nonsense as my doc (who is away on hols) told me herself that if I am ever unsure with a home pregnancy test then I should come in for a blood test...


----------



## two_babies

.....so I took the test with the digital clearblue this morning and it's a BFP !!!!

it reads Pregnant 1-2 weeks since conception...


----------



## two_babies

BFP on my 5th cycle !!!! All back to back !!!

no sore boobs
no AF pains

I first tested on day 15 of taking the HCG shot and had a faint positive, dark horizontal line and faint vertical line. I used the 2nd urine that morning as I had already urinated before I realised that I was supposed to test...It was 3.35 am after all.

then tested this am day 16 with the digital Clearblue and it gave me the "Pregnant 1-2 weeks" sign...

this is wishing everyone else BFPs for 2009, It's going to be a good year for us all !! All our prayers will be answered.


----------



## Suzejdc

OMG This is amazing!! Massive, MASSIVE congratulations!!     

Oh well done you! I feel like yo are our lucky charm now!! This HAS to be the start of lots of  in 2009, and also it just goes to show that it might take a few goes, but we'll get there in the end!

So how are you feeling, is it still too early for the news to sink in yet?? What's your due date

Suze 
xxx


----------



## jooles

woooooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooooooo two babies and DH       thats bloody fantastic news!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! im over the moon for you both!!! you must be delighted  how you and your dh feeling 

well done to you both!!!

hello to everyone else just a short post as DH needs laptop for assignment  

will get on over weekend and catch up on all the bizz!!

hugs to all and two babies you can send us all some of your    

jules   xx


----------



## two_babies

Thanks Suze and Jooles...

I am feeling calm at the moment and praying really hard, it's a time of reflection, meditation and positive thinking. I need to carry this child to full term. After I rang the clinic to give them the news of the 2nd positive preg test, they told me to come in tomorrow to do two tests at the clinic, a preg test and a progesterone test...

so to answer your question Suze: I really don't know my due date but by my own calc it should be around the 3rd week of Sept, 21st Sept to be precise.
DH is calm as well, he is praying about it too.

Jooles: how is your treatment coming along?

Suze:enjoy the break up until 23rd and good luck with that. The blessings upon me will surely rub off on all of you in this 2009.. full of BFPS and safe deliveries..

Nancy: how are you getting on?


----------



## Suzejdc

Oooh, I'm still dizzy over your news!!

Can you tell us when you did the trigger, (time etc) and when you bd'd? That's of course if you don't mind??  It's good to hear all the details of a sucessful cycle! And did you have any different symptoms on your 2WW that you can recall?

   !!!!!!!!!!

Suze 
xxx

PS - Hello to everyone else!


----------



## Suzejdc

Oh, and get yourself on the BFP thread!! You're officially on it now!


----------



## Nancy1976

CONGRATULATIONS TWO BABIES!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   

That is absolutely amazing news!!  You both must be soooo excited!!  This is the start of many more 2009 BFPs!  It's gonna be our year girlies for sure!!

Loads and loads of love to you..............xxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

OMG - I forgot to set myself on the notifications and thought no-one had been posting, so thought I would check now...and I'm so pleased I did!

TWO-BABIES bringing it home for us ALL  WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

       

im sooooooooooooooo pleased for you....what a RESULT!

Come on girls...its OUR year this year... two-babies has started it off for us all to follow in her footsteps!

YAYAYAYAY

Its so good to have some good news on here for us all for a change!

Ill post back soon...this is just the BEST news!

Love you all


----------



## two_babies

Thanks Nancy and Penni for your kind words...

It's only just dawning on me right now. I went to the hospital today and took another urine preg test, an HCG tes (blood pregnancy test) and a progesterone test. The urine test was positive..as expected. I am yet to get the results for the others...

Suze:to answer your question. I don't know if you have been following my story for cycle 5. It was a rollercoaster one...because I was not happy with the scanning, the results I got in one week did not corroborate with the previous week's reading and I was beside myself with worry as the doc told me to take the shot (to me based on an inaccurate reading by an inexperienced nurse. I said I would rather wait for a few more days and return for the scan before taking the shot. I am glad I did although I was so indecisive. Penni is aware of this...

*Cycle 5* 
dose of Menopur was 225_150_225...etc for 14 days. I had one follicle at 21mm, two at 17mm. Linning was 7mm. Doc said they would not normally allow me to take the trigger shot since I had about 3 big follicles but she let me anyway saying I stood a good chance(it is worth mentioning here that this was similar to cycle 2, I even had larger follicles about 3, largest being 24mm)but she was not happy with my linning (needs to be a minimum of 8mm). She prescribed Prygonova for me and Cyclegest to increase my linning.

I took the trigger shot that night and had BMS that night, the next morning and I think for about 4 consecutive nights after that or so..
I immediately started eating Brazillian nuts as they are rich in Selenium which aids implantation..worth mentioning here that I ate them in cycle 4 as well.
On day 6 after taking the shot, I had a progesterone blood test and the result was 191 points. That was really high, it means I really ovulated..anything over 30 points means you have ovulated(again in cycle 2, I had 194 points or so...doc was convinced I had conceived and maybe lost it..)

*2ww symptoms[/b

Boobs were sore initially after taking the shot, but not as sore as some previous cycles and this pain subsided very quicly.. still not feeling except the occasional tingle in my left boob.

I felt no AF pains at all. (In cycle 4 I felt little or no pains either. I only felt them after I tested negative). Hence I did not read any meaning in it. It was not until day 13 of my 2WW, when I felt a tingle in my left breast, did I begin to feel positive about this cycle.No I lied...I felt positive about it from when I got the Progesterone test result of 191 points...let's just say I had high hopes...

so that's it..BFP on the 7th January...!!!!!

My first scan will be on the 3rd Feburary and I am praying hard and remaining positive that I will carry my baby/babies (who knows, might be twins !!) to full term. I really can't wait, it's a bit nerve racking but I am remaing POSITIVE AND PRAYING EVERY SECOUND.

Penni: I am still in shock...and stupour...I thought I was the most abnormal person on the planet because I don't get periods...

This is wishing everyone on this board a BFP in 2009
My love to you all

Two_babies*


----------



## penni_pencil

Thanks for that post, it helps to here how you got on and what symptoms you did/didnt have...goes to show you dont need symptoms to be pg!

JUst a quick question two-babies......When did you have BMS?  Also... did you drink AT ALL on your cycle... IE, when on the meds?

When I have my appointment with the DR if they dont meantion the drugs to take afterwards to help keep linning thick I will meantion what you had as it may help me as looks like mine doesnt want to stay thick on its own 

Congratulations again two-babies.... are you going to stay on here and keep us updated, it would be lovely to here how your getting on... are you getting any symptoms now?  Stay positive babes im sure everything is going to be ok....  Is this your first pg?  If you dont mind me asking how old are you?

xxx


----------



## two_babies

Hi Penni:

how do you put your history down (the purple writtings)? I am the same age as you ie 33...oops no going to be 34 on the 29th of this month.
We did the BMS on the 23rd Dec (night of the shot), 24th,25th , 26th and the 27th.

There are not much symptoms still, just have very slight sore boobs with the occasional ache in my right breast and tingle in the left breast. Last night the ache in my right boob was quite prominent....maybe I am reading into them as I did lay on that right breast..I don't know....but to feel the slight soreness, I actually have to press them..

yes, this is my first pg and I have been trying for 5 months.

re: linning of the womb I don't think you have that problem as in your last cycle your linning was 9mm, which is very good, all you need is 8mm... Now the Prygnova can only be taken once your dominant follicle has reached a minimum length which is 18mm otherwise Prygnova will inhibit further growth of the follicle ( this is what my doc told me ). It was given to me the day I used the trigger and I used it up until I took my pregnancy test, coupled with Cyclogest. 

re: drinking Penni...to be honest I hardly ever drink and so no, i did not drink while on meds..I think it's best not to...as recommended by all the pg books..etc.. I just tried to eat healthily ( except over christmas when I had a few chocolates and cakes) and drank just water and peppermint tea. I ate loads of sunflower seeds, flax seeds, brazillian nuts, salads most afternoons. I have been eating healthily for a few years now primarily to keep my weight down. My BMI is 23 and the doc told me to keep it that way..

Also Penni: to be honest I think what worked for me was my dominant follicle size being really high..ie 21mm. In cycle 2 it was 24mm and doc was convinced I had conceived as my Progesterone was really high at 194.. the higher the progesterone levels the more likelihood of the fertilised egg embedding in the linning. I have a feeling I did conceive but lost it or so as my AF came late by almost 2 days..do you remember? I was devastated..

Don't worry Penni and everyone else on this sub board, it will happen for you very soon..
And yes, I will keep you updated on my progress

Love to you all..

two babies


----------



## cowhatgirl

Wow!  And Wow!  Congratulations TwoBabies!  What a fabulous start to the new year.  Thats wonderful news - am so delighted for you.  Now relax, take care of yourself and try to enjoy the next 9 months.

Hope everyone else is fine and dandy?  Thanks so much for all your words of support - you've all been lovely, really supportive and kind.

Sorry for my recent absence.  I'm afraid it's all over for me, even before the pregnyl shot and this means my OI treatments have now come to an end... but wont dwell on it now. Shall share the details later.  This is a moment for relishing Two Babies' wonderful news... Congrats again.  And lets hope that this welcome news signals the beginning of lots more BFPs.

Lots of hugs to all, Cowhatgirl


----------



## two_babies

Thanks Cowhatgirl...

what happened... ?you said it's all over before even taking the pregnyl shot...how come? Did you overstimulate or what?


----------



## penni_pencil

just a quick post.... two-babies to get the bottom bit onto your posts, go to profile at the top, then click profile forum information and add it into your signature



Cowhatgirl whats happened hon?


----------



## cowhatgirl

Two-babies/Penni and everyone else

Hope your weekends have been fun and fabulous. And I hope your wonderful news is starting to sink in Two-babies - I'm sure it must feel a little surreal still? Busy weekend here in chilly (though not quite so chilly today) Dorset. Our house move is continuing to progress and all being well we may be moving before the end of Jan, so understandably it's a bit manic at the mo. Please keep everything crossed though, as we've not yet exchanged. Oooh - here's hoping...

So, my last cycle was a bit of a disaster. Starting injecting again on the 27th Dec. Was all going ok, if a little bit slow. On Weds had one large follie on left but was told to return on Friday. Scanned on Friday morn and.... no follie. It had already collapsed. i.e. I'd ovulated naturally the day before. Which, in itself is not a bad thing, except for the fact that DH and I hadn't had any  BMS. ARGHH! Instead, we were waiting for Friday onwards... Sh%*. Often we have BMS the night before shot, but frustratingly this month we didn't. So we missed it. The nurse was very supportive, she obviously realised it was disappointing, so she called the Consultant to see if we could have another tx next month (because effectively this one was incomplete). Unfortunately the consultant said no.

So, that's all our OI cycles completed... now onto IVF. The nurse confirmed that we are pretty much at the top of the NHS list, so will hopefully be called for tx in late spring. But she did warn us that it will take 4-5months after this, before we actually have a cycle, because we'll have to have numerous tests beforehand. We're still not sure whether to wait for this or just bite the bullet and fund a tx privately first? Even if we have a private tx I understand it will still take 2-3 month before the actual cycle. Penni - was your IVF cycle private? If so, what was your experience?

Anyhow - that's me done. Am feeling very sad that its not worked. And i know it's ridiculous but I had a positive feeling about this cycle. For some reason, this was the only month in which my dominant follie was on the left - every other time its been the right - so ridiculously I thought that perhaps the outcome may be different. Hey ho.

So, I'm a little lost at the mo. You've been a great comfort and I'm not sure I'm ready yet to move to a new board!! It wont be the same without you! So if it's ok, I'll lurk for a bit longer and look forward to reading about all your forthcoming BFPs...

Take care all. Cowhatgirl xx


----------



## penni_pencil

cowhatgirl I can't believe it!  I was going to be your last one so you probably had high hopes for it as i did on my last one as I thought it would be my last one for a while...i feel for you babes I really do 

My experience with IVF.....  If I couldnt of done OI, I probably would of funded my own private IVF cycle before the NHS one came through in all honesty...but I did OI...then fell pg, then got my free NHS session offered me... basically I was pg when the letter came through saying I had my free session, luckily the hospital held onto it for me after my m/c....then all that happened was that I had an appointment with the hospital to go through loads of questions....and I could have started it not long after that, BUT...I didnt have an up to date smear so I had to go for one and wait for the results...as soon as the results came through on my smear I rang the hospital to tell them and they scheduled me in....  When they say to you if may take a while due to tests, I'm really not sure what they mean...as if it werent for my smear I would of been straight in after the intitial meeting about it.

Its all so stressful isnt it...everything about it is stressful...IVF itself is really stressful...even though its not so different to what we do now, its just the fact when they put them embryos back in, you get all excited as you KNOW you are pg then..its whether they hold....its such a rollercoast ride...when we had our chat about IVF and how stressful it can be I was like...it sounds so easy!  but its not...the only good part about it is going under a general and having that lovely feeling just before your knocked out LOL  I could hardly move for days after...my insides ached so much!

The thing with going private first is that you will have to pay for an intitial consultation to go through your past...but other than that I can't see why you couldnt start the week after that!  my friend has been to see the DR and he's told her rather than wait for NHS she could be having IVF privately within weeks!

I do have to say Ive really enjoyed being off treatment and don't really want to go back to it....but needs must Im afraid....the end goal isnt achieveable with out treatment.....just worried about the appt with the DR... have a feeling cowhatgirl Ill be joining you on IVF.... I can't afford it either as my DP is out of work and my money only just covers the bills....i suppose I'll take the next few weeks enjoying stressfree life and not worrking about it until I have to   TRY to anyway

Might be worth you asking the PCT why it takes months after funding approved to start treatment and see what they say...you've been through enough wihtout having to wait another few months after funding approved x

I don't want any of us to move boards, we've all got on so well and got to know each other and helped each other through hard times, and been there for good times.....so i hope we can try and stay in contact so we know how everyone gets on 

Anyway my lovelys! I'm off to nigh nighs.....

Speak soon
x x x


----------



## two_babies

Cowhatgirl !! what a shame... I know exactly how you feel...such a shame that you did not do BMS...
My doc advised me to get an Ovulation kit, Persona or anyone that can tell you when you are about to Ovulate just incase there is a long gap between scans.. How big was you follicle at your last scan?

But they got it wrong, surely they should do another OI for you? Have you thought of going private on OI.. I think Penni pays about £1,100 (£550, drugs and £550 consultaion)..right Penni?

I would strongly advise you if you can to go private on IVF..do your research and see if you can get a hosp with good success rates that don't charge too much...

we are all here for you and I can't wait for you to give us the good news of your BFP this year....

Penni: thanks for the info on the history.

Nancy: how are you getting on?, Jooles?

Waiting for my 1st scan is almost like another 2WW, but just longer...keep feeling my boobs to see if they are sore and they are not really except I  really prod them..

Good luck to everyone...night night


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi girls,
sorry to butt in, hope you don't mind it's just I'm seeing my consultant on Wednesday 14th Jan to have scan to see if lining is nice and thin and if it is i start injecting that day.When i spoke to the consultant on the phone he said he wants me to inject every other day because on my ivf cycle i overstimmed and had ohss . now what i don't get is aren't you suppose to inject daily? I don't know how OI works so could someone please tell me how long you all injected for and what days of your cycle and what the doses were and also how many folly's you had etc etc,    I know thats a lot of questions and my consultant will probably explain things in more detail on Wednesday but i just wanted to be armed with as much info as possible before i saw him so that if i was unsure of anything i could ask him.Its just they assume you know everything so they don't bother explaining stuff ,but i don't know anything about anything lol   . please can someone explain how OI works exactly.sorry for the long post and thanks in advance.
luv joexxx


----------



## jooles

hi everyone 

well ive been down with the aul flu thats been going round so didnt have much energy for anything - couldnt even be   opening laptop to post to ya all but thankfully feeling much better so im on now to say hello - ive missed ya all and hope everyone feeling ok!!!

twobabes   well how you and dh feeling? you must be still in shock im sure  im praying and keeping fingers crossed for your scan 

cowhat - ach im so disspointed for you and sending you lots of   and   keep your chin up and remember we are all here for ya when you need to get anything off your chest 

hi penni  - well are you back on tx yet? i loved being off it and found it really hard getting back on it again but a week in and im getting used to the early starts, injections and scans again!!!

hi joe and welcome to the board - the girls on here are amazin and we will all help you as much as we can with any questions!!!  your doc is probably just getting you to inject every other day as the drugs can be quite potent and a lot can happen in a few days so they are probably being cautious for first cycle or two to make sure you dont overstimulate again? what you think girls?? its a bit hard trying to explain it in an email  i usually inject every day on cycle and mine can last anything from 9 - 23 days!!!!! two of my cycles were cancelled because i have overstimulated, two cancelled because i developed cysts and unfortunatley the other two were not successful  oi works basically by taking drugs to stimulate ovaries to produce follicles. when the doc thinks they are big enough you get an injection to release the eggs and then have sex as much as possible over the next four/five days to try and catch the egg and fertilise it  you usually go for scans twice a week to see how things are progressing and also for blood tests. dont be afraid to ask questions though!! initially it all seems very daunting but you will soon get the hang of it and remember were all here if ya need any advice  i have to be honest i have got more info from the girls on this board than i did from docs!!!

well we went up for scan on tuesday but all very quiet - nothing happening on the left ovary and they couldnt see the right one  i phoned today so have to stay on 75mls menopur till sunday and go up for scan then!! half eight on a sunday morning........nice eh  because im getting tubes checked i have to get chlamydia test as well but thankfully its only a urine test!!! so ill be off the wine on saturday night  but will have a few wee glasses on fri night instead!!!

i know ive missed some ladies out but im awful at catching up on all posts after being off for a while so one of my new year resolutions will be to keep in contact with you all better  battery running low on laptop as well me thinks!!

take care   and wrap up and keep warm  

jules   xx
//


----------



## Suzejdc

Hi girls,

Firstly Cowhatgirl - I am so desperately sorry about your last OI cycle. No wonder you are a bit blue. But the good news is that you can start a funded IVF sooner rather than later. Although I'm not sure why you have to wait a few months because of tests etc. I would imagine most of the general tests have already been done for your previous fertility treatment. That said, when I have read about other girls doing IVF, all the downstimmimg and injecting can seem to take a while, so maybe that's what they meant.  Anyway, fingers crossed for your IVF treatment going ahead, and no need to run away anywhere, we'd love you to stay here. Seems a few of us might be heading the IVF route, so perhaps we can move en masses when that happens! Big hugs to you hun

Joeimpatient - I hope you get a chance to read this before you go for your appt tomorrow, but if not I'm sure your consultant will give you the basics and we can fill in the gaps! I've only done 1 OI cycle myself, and that cycle was slightly longer than normal as they were trying to suss out what the best dose for me was. 

OI works by gently stimulating the follies - you inject Follicle Stimulating Hormone (FSH) and they try to regulate the dose so you only stimulate 1, 2 or maybe 3 (each hosp has different policies) follies to maturity, then they give you the trigger shot to 'force' ovulation, and send you on your way for lots of bms! Ovulation is supposed to be guaranteed, but if you scroll back through the posts you'll see we've had a couple of girls on here who haven't ov'd despite taking the trigger shot. 

Anyway, I had to phone the hosp when I got my AF (which was provera induuced) and they arranged for me to go in for an internal scan on CD6. They measure your womb lining and take a good look at your ovaries to see if there are any cysts etc. If all seems fine, and the womb lining is thin enough, you can start injecting. I was presecibed puregon, and started on a dose of 50iu which is quite low. I was on this dose everyday for about 12-13 days and was scanned 2 x a week, however there was nothing happening on this dose except for a small cyst on my left ovary. So they upped it to 66iu and suddenly 1 follie began to grow. I was on 66iu for about 8 days when they finally measured it at 18mm, so they gave me the pregnyl shot. I did ovulate, but the cycle wasn't successful, and I got AF 14 days later. That was at the beginning of Dec and my hosp wouldn't start me on a new cycle until the New Year (due to Xmas and holidays and not being able to scan me) so I had a lovely month off. which was very relaxing actually. I went back in last Monday so they could see what stage I was at, but my lining was thick and no sign of life in the ovaries so I was prescribed provera which I finished taking on Sunday. I'm hoping to get AF by the end of this week, so it's injection time again for me (I hope!). Basically, without any form of meds (I'm a clomid veteran) I have very irregular cycles.

I have read that you don't have to inject everyday, and if you've had a history of OHSS then you may need a lesser dose. What dose were you injecting for your IVF cycle? FSH will have been one of the meds you will have used in IVF, and I bet it's loads more than what is required for OI, so you may fine you won't overstimulate on a lower dose. 

So best of luck and let us know how you get on!!  

AS for me, I finished the provera on Sunday, and when I have taken it before, I usually get AF 5/6 days after the last provera tablet, which would be this Sat. However, I have had really prominent AF cramps today and a tiny bit of blood, so its maybe going to be here sooner rather than later. Could be a problem as DH is away at the end of the month on business so it may clash with BMS time, but I'll not panic just yet!!

Hope all are well, 

take care huns  

Suze 
xxx


----------



## Suzejdc

Hiya Jooles - our posts must have crossed! Hope you are feeling better hun!


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi girls,
           thanks soo much for the replies,you are all very kind .Right this is what happened during my ivf cycle- i was on 250 puregon and didn't have a scan till day 10 which showed i had 20 folly's ,the nurse didn't bat an eyelid so i assumed it was fine(didn't know what ohss was) Anyway few days later i had another scan and i had 29 folly's  and went ahead for EC,again no-one said nothing not even the cons (dh and i were paying for tx)Anyway i had 30 eggs! 19 fertilised.Day after EC was really ill and went back to clinic and cons said i had fluid in my abdomen and that i had moderate ohss  . i was in soo much pain i thought i was dying hun!  So they decided to take eggs to blast stage and by day 5 there were 10 left,the others didn't make it.They later decided not to go ahead with transfer as ohss symptoms were really bad .The consultant felt bad about what had happened coz they could see i was developing a lot of folly's but didn't reduce the dosage  so then he decided to let us have a free go at FET as we only had enough money to have 1 cycle of ivf.Anyway as you can see from my signature it didn't work for us, i think thats why he is being very cautious.Its just my main worry is that I'll have just 1 folly and its not going to work,i know it only takes 1 but so far it hasn't as i ovulate naturally.With the clomid 50mg then 100mg i still had 1 folly and no BFP so i thought if i had 2 or 3 folly's then my chances of getting pregnant would be higher .I cant air my concerns with the consultant as he is so against multiples and would do anything to avoid that .What do you girls think i should do? Also i will be on CD 3 tomorrow when i start the puregon how long do you guys stimm for?I will read back on all your posts to see where you are tx wise and get to know who's who and all that but please be patient with me as i have a condition that affects my memory and i forget things easily and have problems remembering names so, sorry in advance if i get you muddled up with someone else  .Remember you can't blame me and say I'm rude,you have to blame my illness   . take care all and   
joexxx


----------



## two_babies

Welcome aboard Joeipatient..may all your dreams come true....
I do agree with your analysis that the more dominant follicles you have the higher chances of you conceiving.

In my last cycle (successful) I had about 3 dominant follicles and my doc said normally they will not allow me to take the trigger shot but because we have a "relationship" she let me take it and it was a BFP...

Jooles: thanks for your kind words.. it has sunk in but still not fully yet..I think it will sink in fully after my first scan on the 3rd Febuary.

How is everyone else?
Nancy? how is it going?


----------



## joeimpatient

OMG two-babies   on your     you must be so thrilled.I'm really happy for you and   that you have a wonderfull pregnancy.How are you feeling? any symptoms yet? once again                
luv joexxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Welcome Joeimpatient!  As the other girls have said we are all here for you, for happyness, for sadness, for a moan or just to say Hi.... Its great, EVERYONE is really supportive...I don't want to leave this board!  Its much better with a few of us, rather than 20/30s over on the IF boards  xxx  Let us know how you get on today 

My story is that I dont have periods naturally.... and after 3 years of looking into what the problem was they eventually let me start treatment....  my first cycle took 34 days as they started me on 1 menopur per day and I didnt react to it so they upped it and eventually got there, but BFN....2nd cycle took 22 days but BFN, my 3rd took 10 days on 3 menopur per day and I fell pg, but went for 1st scan and heartbeat...gutted as you well know   I had to have it removed by d/c...then after that we did IVF....failed, but no bleed and not pg??  after a couple of months of trying to get me to bleed they eventually gave up and cos my lining was thin I started OI again...10 days again at 3 menopur....but again BFN and no bleed...that was end on Nov and still no bleed...I have to go and see the ACU DR now to find out why...my DR reckons its nothing to worry about as you dont need a bleed to get pg, but they might want to change the course of treatment im on  or just change my drugs...Im hoping to drugs as I dont fancy IVF again   On 12th Feb is my appt....its been nice not being on treamtent for a couple a months, but needs must, without it, no baby 

Suze - I can't believe now AF again....hopefully its on its way!  Fingers crossed it comes and you can start again, I know how fustrating it is!  Keep with it xxx

Jules - Are you funding yours privately being as though your going on a sunday?  My Hopistal isn't open on a sunday?  I might start funding mine privately for that extra little bit of money you would get more personal care, so if IVF is my only opinion then Ill look into private treatment  xxx

Two-babies how you getting on?  Any more symptoms yet?  My friend fell pg, shes due 24th Feb...she, all the way through her pg hasnt really had any!  She said the only thing she can say is feeling tired!  How cool would that be LOL

Nancy any news on your cycle?

cowhatgirl - how you bearding up?

To anyone else...hello how your all ok

Me

xxxx


----------



## joeimpatient

Arghgghghghgh...wrote a long post and just lost it as i was about to post . Oh well just as well i would have bored everyone to death . Right well i had my base line scan this morning and good news,no cysts and lining nice and thin,4mm she said,and there i was no sleeping a wink thinking with my luck something would be wrong and i wouldn't be able to start injections today .Also spoke to the Cons and aired my concerns and he has agreed to let me inject daily with 50iu of puregon(1 ampule costs £300 ).Anyhoo he said i would have to have my second scan a bit earlier on CD 9 rather than CD11 just in-case i develop too many follicles so that they can reduce the drugs.So heres hoping that everything goes smoothly.Oh just 1 more question girls i was wondering if i have a scan on CD9 then will i need another scan after that? its just I'm paying for the scans which are costing me £110 per scan so don't want to have them too often as it all adds up and DH and i are having a few problems money wise. thanks.
just wanted to say hello to Suze,
                                        Two_babies
                                        Nancy
                                        Jooles
                                        Cowhatgirl
and last but not least penni-pencil.Hope your all O.K and good luck in your tx apart for Two_babies to whom i should say i hope you have a safe and wonderfull pregnancy as your not on tx anymore  I'm rambling now so I'll shut up .
As for the rest of us hope 2009 is the lucky year for us to have our 

luv joexxx


----------



## Suzejdc

Hiya,

Joe - popped in to see how you went today. All sounds great! That's a great start and its excellent that they are heeding your concerns about over stimming. As for number of scans - I don't really know. I'm on NHS treatment , so I get 2 scans a week until such time as I am told to take the trigger shot. I guess it all depends how well you respond to the puregon. It may well be that on CD9 you have a big follie or 2 are and able to take the trigger shot, but then again, you may not have a big enough follie and they really ought to keep scanning you until you do and to make sure everything is timed correctly.

I hear you re the money though, if OI doesn't work for us we'll be starting privately funded IVF (as wait list for NHS IVF is 3 years!) and I'm not sure where we'll find the cash, but we will somehow. The end result is more than worth it!

Penni hun - how the devil are you?? Glad to hear you're enjoying your time off!! I know it's a bit frustrating not to be on tx again so soon, but I did so enjoy my break over xmas/new year. I really de-stresseed and am looking forward to starting the next cycle with all my energies and full focus. I've also enjoyed having no spots and no bloatedness, I suppose those are my only real side effects of the OI tx. Anyway, 12th Feb isn't too far away, so fingers crossed for that!

Hello to everyone else! Hope you are all doing well.  

Lol
Suze 
xxx


----------



## two_babies

Hi everyone....

Penni and Joe: you asked if I am feeling any symptoms yet...
The answer is slightly...I have achey boobs sometimes...then a few AF like pains and the occasional cramp in my stomach and that's about it...from what I have read on this board and from a few of my friends experiences, one does not necessarily have to have the symptoms. My friend was 5 months gone and did not even know it until she started having headaches and was told to take a HPT...

Nancy: how are you getting on?

Jooles? 

Suze?

Cowhatgirl: what have you decided to do re: IVF...ie private?


----------



## jooles

good evening lovley ladies well not too much happening with us until scan on manday but just wanted to pop on and say hello to everyone and say hello and welcome to joe   holy moly joe 30 follies!!!!! what the   is that all about!!! no wonder you felt ill ~ i didnt even know your wee ovaries could even hold 30 well im not feeling too bad just knackered this week so me and dh are goin to head out tomoro night for bite to eat and few wee glasses of wine so looking forward to that ~ my dh has just been amazing the past few weeks with me back on tx but god love him he is getting the brunt of my mood swings at the mo so it will be nice for the two of us to get out and chill for while     

penni how ya doin!  no were nhs but just seem to be really lucky with sunday opening  theres a big chance by the looks of it that we will have to go down ivf route so my hubby is looking into remortgage etc so that we know money is there if needed but hopefully   oi will kick in and we wont have to go down that route!!!

started back to my yoga today and it was fab!!! 

anyhoo my wonderful FF friends  everyone take care and try to keep warm  

love jules   xx


----------



## jooles

sorry meant to post scan on sunday!!!!


----------



## Suzejdc

Just a quickie from me - AF arrived today, so phoned hosp and I'm to go in on Monday morning to have bloods and scan and hopefully start cycle 2!

Bring it on!!! 

Am away in York for a girlie weekend, but I will pop on when I get back to see who yous are all doing. Have good weekends all!  

Suze 
xxx


----------



## Lilyput

Wel I'm finally catching up on everything that is happening and OMG two_babies!  I am so happy for you! .  

Again, i have no real update for you.  Provera double dose didn't work.  Consultant wasn;t happy with me starting the damn injections that are festering in my fridge until AF.  Can't induce AF with Provera as DH on business mid-late February so I'm right there with ya Suze!.  

Given my history I suspect getting the right dose will be a minefield, but all that is to come.

Welcome Joe - I'm a newcomer too and I can't tell you ow helpful it is to read this board.

Take care everyone   
L
xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Morning everyone 

I had my niece over night and we've been up since 4.45am! BUT she's back asleep now...arrggghhh LOL The joys we have to look forward to LOL

Jow so chuffed you can start now, you might need another scan it all just depends how you respond to the drugs Im afraid   How come your paying for treatment? Can't you get any free OI's from the PCT?

Suze good news on your AF, bet you can't wait to get started now on Monday  Good luck!

Lilyput - I can't believe the double dose hasnt worked and they won't let you start!  Can't they have you in for scans like they did with me and check lining thin?  I know they've let me start in the past without a bleed...  Do you have to pay for your treatment or are you getting some free ones from the PCT?  So where do you go from here, have they said?

Girls..I have some good news!  I applied for a permanent role at the job I do now (I'm currently a contractor) and I got the job YAY... My DP is still out of work so we needed some security so I thought best I get a permanent role....and at least they we can continue treatment with our savings, and when he gets work we can start using that again....If I have to do IVF though not sure what we'll do, but we'll work something out when we come to it 

Any hows girlies..have a lovely Friday as its the weekend tomorrow YAY


----------



## penni_pencil

Oh, just to say I got fed up of losing my big posts after typing them in (havent a clue what happens!) SO I now write mine in notepad and then copy it into the window to save having to re-type LOL


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi all

Hope you're all fine and dandy?  Just been taking a quick peek at your posts. Welcome Joe.  Good luck with your TX - really hope it works for you.

Suze - YAY!  That's good news.  Really hope you can get back on the bandwagon.  The rest is good, but I'm sure you'll be pleased to get back on with it?  And many congrats Penni - so pleased for you re job... You've obviously really impressed them.  Clever old stick!Hope everyone else is ok (including you Twobabies with your precious cargo!)?  

Sorry for short post and no personals today. Life is a bit stressful right now, (our house move is in the balance, but if it does proceed we'll be moving next Friday - ARGGHH!  So, a 3 bed house to pack up in a week...? no problem!), so I've not had much time to catch up or post of late.  Shall try to do so at the weekend.  But in the meantime, many thanks for all your posts and words of support re my tx.  You've been fab - and it's so appreciated...

Take care all.  Loads of hugs and positive thoughts... Cowhatgirl


----------



## penni_pencil

cowhatgirl...fingers crossed it all goes through for you.....they say moving house is one of most stressful things you can do!  Good luck with it all, im sure it will all work out.... youll have to post some piccies up here so we can see it, it sound lovely!

xxx


----------



## Nancy1976

Hello girls - blimey I haven't written on here for ages!  Been so busy at work it's been horrible!  Oh well chin up and all that, although feeling a little pooey today as it was a year ago today that I got the positive pregnancy test - was so happy then!  But mustn't dwell on it!

Welcome Joeimpatient - everyone is right in saying that this is a great place of venting frustrations, asking advice and generally having a place to speak to lovely girls who inderstand what you are going through.

OK I haven't got time for personals as writing this quickly between meetings - really sorry ladies!!  But I wanted to let you know whats been happening with my treatment.  

So I got a very very light bleed with the double dose of Provera on the Sunday after Christmas (and I mean light, like only one day of darkish brown) but I didn't care as I wasn't waiting again to take it all over again!!  So I called the hospital, went for a scan and started my injections on the 31st Dec.  Just one a day (75miu) as they were worried about me overstimming again.

So I went back for all the usual scans every other day and it seemed that one follie on the left was growing - but VERY slowly, i.e. 1mm in 3 days!  This went on until last Sunday when it had gotten up to 14mm, but then I went in last Tuesday and it had gone down to 13mm!  And my oestrogen levels were just not rising at all so the nurse thought this wasn't actually an actively growing follicle    

So they upped my dose to 150miu (two of the menopur tablets) every other day from last Tuesday.  I went in on Friday and yesterday, and there are more follies but none bigger than 12mm, so back tomorrow for another scan.  She said yesterday that my oestrogen has finally started to rise a little bit so that's good and my lining is up to 8mm, but they still want to take kt slow so I don't overstimm.

Only problem is that DH is on a Stag Do in Barcelona this Friday until Sunday - am so worried that this will be a crucial time for the old BDing!!  Oh well will have to cross that bridge when we come to it!!  

So am feeling a little unsure of what is going on at the moment.  Last night I was due a single dose and was so tempted to do a double dose so that when I go back tomorrow more might have had a chance to happen but then I thought I would be so peed off with myself if I overstimmed again and the treatment got cancelled, so just did the one, then I'll do double dose tonight as the nurse said.

So this Wednesday it will have been three weeks of doing injections which seems like ages but the nurse said you can do them for as long as it takes.  Just hope the follies are still good quality!!

Will let you all know what happens tomorrow, really need them to grow quickly before the weekend otherwise I will have a very unhappy DH on my hands as there is no way he's going to Barcelona if we have to be 'doing the do'!!!!

Hope you all had lovely weekend and you're Mondays are not too horrible!!

Speak tomorrow after the scan.

Nancy. xxxx


----------



## joeimpatient

Hey girls, sorry i haven't been on for a few days, have got the flu so feeling terrible at the mo .

Jooles how did your scan go on sunday hun?

Hi Suze, really pleased about your AF coming and that you can start cycle 2 and get your BFP so you wont need anymore of these horrid tx, thinking    for you hun.

Lilyput,thanx for the welcome hun,i cant believe how sweet and wonderfull everyone here is,its great, i don't feel lonely on this tx malarkey anymore.

Penni, hi hun.Re your question; well because i have 2 boys (naturally) pct wont fund for any tx . Really pleased and happy about your job hun you must be so pleased .

Cowhatgirl thanks for the welcome hun and good luck with moving house,bet you can't wait to be in your new house.

Nancy,thanks to you as well hun for all your warm welcomes, i love being here .Hope your folly's grow and do what theire told before the weekend lol. heres a little folly dance just to encourage them a bit lol                 


As for me, well I'm feeling   had my scan today instead of tomorrow as i have an important appointment which i cant miss and then as i was having the scan i honestly thought the nurse would say A) i have no folly's, or B) i have folly's but theire not growing but i certainly didn't think there would be a C) with too many folly's 
The nurse said its most likely the cycle would be abandoned.She then went and had a word with the consultant and he then said that i am to stop the puregon injections and continue with the suprefact injection and go back on Thursday for another scan and there are 2 things that might happen,1) all the folly's except 1 or 2 of the bigger ones might collapse so I'll be left with 1 or 2.Or 2) The bigger ones might still all grow and cycle will be abandoned .
I'm soo worried ladies but perhaps someone can look at the size of the folly's and tell me what you think 
so here goes, on the R hand ovary there was 1x15,  1x13,    1x12 and 5 under 10. On the L hand side there was 1x14,      1x11,  1x10  and 3 below 10.Now what do you think the chances are of the 11mm and the 10mm and also the ones that are under 10mm to all grow into mature folly's like the bigger ones? did i make any sense?  .Then again i don't want them to under stimm me so much that all the folly's collapse and I'm left with none  how likely do you think that is ladies? PLEASE PLEASE ADVISE ME LADIES....Sorry I'm going   with worry thanks in advance ladies and take care.
Luv joexxx

ps,
    I'm on CD 8 today so was wondering if any of you ladies had a scan on CD8 ish and how many folly's you had and sizes ect ect and what dose med you were on.Sorry for the many many questions girls I'm being a nuisance i know.Thanxs again.


----------



## jooles

ladies ~ hope your all well and keeping warm~ its freezin, wintry and mad winds here in belfast!!! well first of - a big WOOOOOHOOOOO,          Penni on your new job!! thats great news and must be a lot of pressure off you and your 'DH  suze thats great your AF started and your back on tx -   and   that this cycle will be the one 
cowhat hows the house move coming along!!! hope you got everything sorted and things are workin out ok for ya


nancy ~ aaaaaarrggghhh what a nightmare with your DH heading away and the chance you might have to   gawd you wait weeks to get to this stage then hope that they will give you a few more days   same thing happened to me when i was going to glasgow for my nephews 1st birthday!!! i only found out that morning that i could go so its was nail biting time!!! think the only reason they let me go was they thought my hubby was coming to!!!! i was only away for one night that  we should have been BD though so wasnt to bad!!! try not to panic too much im sure it will all work out ok 
let us know how ya get on tomoro  

hey joe - gawd i had that flu/virus thing just after chrimbo and it was a bloody nightmare!!! on top of your tx as well just makes ya feel even worse!!  i took benylin 4 flu in liquid form and it was great - i swear by the stuff and as far as i know its ok to take with your injections  see if you can get some of that and see if it helps any ~ just rest up as well and look after yourself as best your can  hmmmmm thats a tough one about your follies ~ as we all know, so much can happen within a few days when on this treatment and its soooo hard to know whats going to happen from one scan to the next!! just try not to worry too much ( easier said than done i know ) and see what happens on your next scan ~ sorry cant be of more help but sometimes i get bamboozled with it all as well 

hi lily - well anything happening your end yet  that something will kick in soon and you can get back on the tx train 

well we had our scan yesterday and nothing much happening   lining still very thin and all quiet on ovaries!!!  bit dissapointing as this is day 13 of cycle so was hoping something would kick in by now  so im on double doses and back up again on thursday so fingers crossed and ill let ya all know whats happening!! feeling very edgy, p*ssed off and knackered last two days!! could this be the drugs do ya think 

anyhoo sorry if ive missed anyone ~       to all my lovely FFs

take care
love julesXX

oh meant to say my sis in law (my dhs brothers wife)~ had ivf just before chrimbo and found out on new years day that she is pregnant!!    im over the moon for them both they are a great couple and have been through a lot to get here so hoping and praying everything goes ok!! they have a wee scan on thursday so everyone say a wee   for them!! ill let ya know how they get on


----------



## Nancy1976

Hello girls!

Joe - I really don't know what to suggest as you never know what is going to happen from one time to the next  - it's all such a guessing game.  I also don't know much about Purgeon as I'm on Menopur.  I don't think you will understimm though as it's all in your system so they should carry on growing - what is Suprefact though?  Try not to let it stress you out, although I know that is WAY easier said than done as it's all that's probably on your mind at the moment.  It's so hard for them to get it right between the fine line of nothing happening to overstimming which has happened to me twice, it's so heartbreaking to have to abandon treatment when you've really got your hopes up and believe that this time might be the one.

Let us know how you get on.  For me on CD8 after just being on 75miu of Menopur nothing much was happening at all.

Now I'm on CD23!!!  And still injecting but things seem to be going ok, I'm still doing single dose one day then double dose the next and, touchwoood, it seems to be doing the trick.  Today I have a 14mm on each side and a 10mm and 11mm and lots of small ones.  Oestrogen is still rising well so I've got to go back again tomorrow (they are being so good at keeping an eye on me this time) and then we will have to make a call on whether DH goes on the Stag do or not as the nurse said that once I have the trigger injection it's about 24hrs for the egg to be released.  So if the follies aren't up to 17mm by Thursday we're in trouble as he is supposed to be going on Friday morning......!!!!

Jooles - don't be disheartened -  I had nothing going on on CD13 this time either, they started me on the single dose one day / double the next on CD 16 and it wasn't until after this that things started to grow...

Lilyput - really sorry the double dose didn't work, it's so annoying isn't it - what are you doing next?

Suze - good news on the AF - How did the scan go on Monday?

Penni - congrats on the new job!!  is that down in Brighton again?  12th Feb is looming closer....hope you're enjoying your time off though, make the most of having a few drinks and relaxing with DP....

TwoBabies - how's things with you - anymore symptoms?

Cowhat - hope the move goes well if it happens this Friday - new house, new year, new BFP on the way!!!

Hope I haven't missed anyone - sorry if I have.

Will let you all know how it goes tomorrow - please all pray   that they grow to 17mm overnight so DH can go on the Stag do!!  Plus if we wait until after he gets back I don't think his sperm are going to up to much after a weekend of non-stop boozing!!!

Laters my lovelies................xxxxxx


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi Nancy & jules,
thanks for your replies, your right it is a gruesome game isn't it.Well all i can do is wait.Nancy suprefact ( i think thats how to spell it) is an injection that causes a menopausal effect i think  i think its to stop me ovulating on my own so that the cycle is more controlled.I used it during a IVF attempt to down regulate.Aren't any of you gals on it? hope your folly grows hun fingers crossed .Its funny I'm hoping for the opposite.Out of curiosity though i read on some of the posts that when you were overstimmed they abandoned the cycle so how come my doc wants me to coast?
Jules really pleased for your SIL hun and i        the scan goes well. keep us posted hun.
to everyone else a big hello. hope your all well.Its a bit quiet on here isn't it? oh well I'm off to my mums to keep my mind off Thursdays scan.cheerio
joexxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Sorry, been catching up again....Ive been so busy at work...soon Ill be on 6am-2pm shifts for 2 weeks, then 2pm-10pm for two weeks... not good but needs must....at least I might find I have more time though  More time for excerise... Ill have to try work treatment into the 2 week afternoon slots and hope it only lasts the 10 days it normally does! LOL  My boss is lovely though so Im sure he will let me work from home on the days I have scans.... I know he is on the 12th when I go 

Nancy - Sounds like the treatment is FINALLY going the right way   Lets hope you can get it through for either before or after the the stag do!  Needs must though and if he has to stay at home he has to stay, the big picture is a baby, so that will have to come 2nd place....Dont worry about the sperm after sperm is about 3 months behind!  So it will be what ever he was upto 3 months ago LOL

Joe - Oh my days!  What a roller coast first OI for you!  How mad have your ovaries gone! Lets hope they have calmed down by Thursday for you...  Everyones hospitals are different as you will see from some of the things they tell us... like me, I was allowed to take the HSG shot even though I had 3 follies, I can't remember now who it was, but someone wasnt allowed with 3 big ones....My hospital aim for 2/3, whereas some others only want 1!

Jules - Hello my fellow christmas leave drinker LOL  Are you on the same dose as you normally have? I wonder why its a little slow to start this time? Maybe its the time of year and they need a bit of a kickin' to get going LOL  Good luck for thursday, lets hope we see some movement!  

Jule - Oh..        .OMG  How much good news is that!  Was that their first cycle of IVF or have they been doing it a while?  Would you mind telling us their story (thats if they dont mind) so we know theres hope at the end of the tunnel for us all?  There scan seems early? but then again it will be 3 weeks from test date wont it on Thursday...how quick is the year going all ready!

Two-babies - not long now until your scan!  WOHOO I can't wait... if you can post the picture can we see it please?  

cowhatgirl - hows all the move going?  Any dates in concrete yet or are you still holding and hoping for this friday?

Lilyput - Anymore news from you on AF or treatment?

Suze - Have you managed to start your treatment?


Anyway ladies!  Lets get some positive news on here!  and lets have some fun with the icons LOL

       

Love em

Speak soon.....XXX


----------



## two_babies

Hello everyone !!!!

First of all a big big congratulations to you Penni !! on your job.. that is really really good and it fits in nicely with all your appoint ments... when do you actually start your treatment?

Joe: wow, you do stimulate a lot don't you? I had about 3 dominant follies and they still allowed me to take the HCG shot. They normally don't allow it, but she had mercy on me and I am so glad they did !!!

Cowhatgirl: what have you decided to do re: treatment? Are you going to go private?

Nancy: I hope your follies go to the 17mm you want by Thursday...I thought the minimum was 18mm though..but like Penni said..needs must be met and your baby is priority over the Stag night !!! what is CD8? 

re: my symptoms...just sore boobs and occasional cramps

Sue: you are starting on the 23rd right...that's Friday...good luck with this cycle...it's going to be a BFP....better believe it !!

Jooles: sorry you are feeling low....donn't worry, your follies just need more time. On a good note...congrats on your sister in law...

Penni: I can't wait for my scan...really can't I have two more weeks now....I will be 7 weeks and 6days on the 3rd Feb....when did you have your first scan after your BFP if you don't mind talking about it?

I am sorry if I have missed off anyone else...

PS: is it okay to take calcium supps in addition to Pregnacare as the Calcium supps also had Vit D which is also in Pregnacare.. I don't want to overdose on Vit D...is it harmful?


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya two-babies - I dont mind talking about it  it was 3 weeks after my BFP   Its the so called 7 weeks pregnancy scan (they go from 1st day of your last period, even though i didnt have one LOL)..... very confusing when reading up on things I might add as you never know whether they mean from 1st day of last period or actual conception date!  so is yours 7 weeks 6 days from BFP or from when they say you had your last bleed?

As for the calcium supplements, I would seek to advice of your hospital to double check babes i cant see it being a problem but always best to check as were not DR's...even though sometimes we give more advice than them!

Glad everything is going ok your end....how time goes slow when you need it to go fast....its mad isnt it.....I can't wait to hear your news, how would you feel about twins? or even quads LOL  it could happen xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hey two babies I forgot to add...do you mind me asking when you did treatment what blood tests they took afterwards to  check you ovulated or how well you ovulated? I just want to go prepared to my appt with the DR with what tests they can do for me when on OI

Also, has anyone heard of a blood test you can have done...costs about £250 to check how many eggs you have left? Bizzarre I know, but a good friend of mine knows someone that said theres a test out there but they dont do it on NHS cos of the cost?

xxx


----------



## Nancy1976

Hello girls!

Quick post to say I am very very happy     as today I had a 17mm on my left and a 16mm on my right!!  So one had grown 3mm in one day so she gave me the trigger shot which I've never managed to have before as I overstimmed both times.  She said that the egg will be released about 24hrs later, so about lunchtime tomorrow and she told us to get busy tonight, tomorrow night and Friday morning before DH goes off on the Stag Do!!!  Hooray!  So he's happy as he gets to go and I am sooooo happy that it has worked properly this time!!!

This took three weeks of injecting, taking it slow with a low dose but got there in the end!  Just gotta keep everything crossed now for the next two weeks.  I have to go back next Wednesday for a progesterone blood test to check I ovulated, then on with the 2WW!!!  

Joe - in answer to your question I don't know what your doctor has asked you to coast, but with me I had 4 that were 17mm and over and lots of 15's and 16s and my oestrogen levels were sky high.  Maybe they want to see what happens to those smaller ones as there is a good chance they will get smaller and the other ones will take the lead - good luck tomorrow sweetheart, keeping everything crossed for you    

I'm off home now for some serious BDing!!

xxxx


----------



## Nancy1976

Penni - I forgot to answer your question in all the excitement - there is a test that can be done called a Mullerian hormone test or Ovarian reserve test which gives you an indication of how many eggs you have left  - I had it when I went private through work the time I got pregnant on the Clomid.  It was paid for by Bupa so I'm not sure how much it was exactly.

xxxx


----------



## frazermic

Happy new year to you all


Sorry have'nt been around much lately, still try to lose weight b4 they can put me on IVF list.
And feeling down, only cause i will be 30 in april, and always hoped to be a mum before i was 30.


On a postive note-

congrats to two-babies  , hope u and bump and dh are doing good.

Hope everyone have a good year, i will keep poping back every few weeks

take care

xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Nancy - Nice work!  Glad its all come through for you before DP goes on stag do   I'm getting BUPA cover through my new job, maybe I could ask them about it?  I didn't think they covered infertility?  Happy BMS 

Fraz - Don;t worry about your ages, you're still young in fertility eyes   Good luck with the weight loss, how much more you have to lose?


----------



## two_babies

Congratulations Nancy !!! I am so happy for you !!! You have a good chance of having twins you know...
My doc said Ovulation takes place up to 38 hours after the shot....

Penni, to answer your question...the blood tests I take to check if I ovulated is called the Progesterone blood test. For people with normal cycles, it's usually on the 21st day of the cycle..but for people like us on treatment it's a week after the HCG shot...just like what Nancy is going to do next week... anything over 30 points means you ovulated...now if you are fortunate to conceive the Progesterone level rises. Mine was 191 points in my last cycle which indicated a very strong ovulation...and after I got my BFP, I took another one and the Progesterone level again was 191 points...I hope that helps...

Nancy: the ullerian and Ovarian reserve test are very new to me and very enlightning. Thanks for sharing that with us.

Hi Fraz: don't worry about your age...I know how you feel about being a mum at 30...it will still happen...30 is really young though...so don't bother your preety head....good luck with weight loss...but why do you have to loose the weight before you can be put on the list...is it a case of distrust or what? Have you tried going private for just one cycle?
How much weight do you have to loose and how is that going?

Cowhatgirl: how are you doing?

Suze: looking foward to starting tx on Friday?

Jooles: when is your next scan?

sorry, if I have missed anyone out


----------



## two_babies

Penni: in your signature you put TTC 4 years, but you've only really had 4 chances...3 OIs and 1 IVF..
how come it took them 3 years to investigate? Hopefully you will be able to start tx again ASAP...as the more chances you have the more likelihood of achieving a BFP....

Nancy: once again I am so happy for you that they got the dossage right. You are the next BFP on this board followed by Jooles and then Suze and so forth...that's my prayer for you all....can't wait for you guys to join me...good luck everyone !!!
You have 2ww for a BFP and I have 2WW for my first scan.. it will be good news for us both...


----------



## penni_pencil

Tell me about it 2  babies!  It took a year for them even to see me after coming off the depo injection (so really it should be 5 years) then all they had to end me to a local hospital first, it took ages to get appointments then between appointments I was waiting for scans etc, then they realised they couldnt help me so sent me to birminghams womens hospital (BWH) and there it took ages waiting for appointment, and they they sent me for all the same scans as my local hospital! You can imagine the fustration!  Then they put me on the pill for 3 months....its all mainly been waiting....I would have gone private but we couldnt afford it at the time  Each time I would go for an appointment I would be thinking this is it, I will be able to start treatment, but still they wanted to investigate me 

Thats why I was worried about no bleed now even with treatment incase they want me to go back through the process because I know how long it takes 

Hopefully that won't be the case though as I'll be able to start after 12th


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi girls

Just a quick (actually not so quick) hello, to say I haven't forgotten about you all... things have just been horrendous during the last week and I've not had any time to check the board or post

But on a positive note - and in reply to all of you who asked, thank you - we exchanged contracts yesterday!  YAY!  I cried with relief the moment I got off the phone to the solicitor!  We put our house on the market a year ago and finally we're moving on.  Cant believe it.  The last 12 months really have been a roller coaster, what with the disappointment of not moving and the ongoing 'trauma' of this tx.  But hopefully this will be our year...

We move on Wed (28th).  So a really busy few days ahead of us, packing up 11 years of crap!  I prob will be off line for a while (we wont have any internet access at home for a couple of weeks - boo!)  but I will be back!  Assuming you'll still have me, now that I'm no longer on OI!!

I have quickly read some of your posts - 
Nancy, really pleased you've managed to reach the trigger shot.  Great news!  Hope you're keeping busy!!!  

Suze, good luck with your forthcoming cycle.  So hope it goes well for you

Joe - I overstimmed a couple of times on Puregon.  In the end, I was on a dose of only 50miu every other day.  And that seemed to 'work' for me - i.e. I consistently produced 1 or 2 dominant follies each cycle and was ready for the trigger by approx day 13 - 14.  It's just a case of waiting for the clinic to find a dose which is appropriate for you (though I know some ladies on here respond differently with each cycle, which I guess makes it v difficult to manage).  It is frustrating though - I know I was devastated when I had to abandon cycles due to overstimming.  Good luck with it.

Jules - hope all's going well with you matey?  Keep at it... better to take it slowly than overstim and have to abandon.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

Frazermic - try not to worry too much about your age.  Frankly, I consider you to be in a great position, being as young as you are and already on tx!!  I know we all have expectations about where we want to be at a certain point or age, but you really have got plenty of time.

Penni - just hoping you're able to re-start soon - I really do.  I think I would have been climbing the walls with all the delays you've encountered.  But you will get there...  Feels like we've been here together for a while and I think it's high time at least one of us got the BFP we deserve!!  And again, really pleased about your job, but try not to work too hard.  All that stress isn't good for you!

Two-babies - in case I'm not online before your scan - hope it is all fine and dandy - I'm sure it will be.  Shall be thinking of you.  In the meantime, take good care of yourself and your cargo. 
In answer to your question re tx - no we've not yet decided on our next step.  I'm awaiting AF (any day) at which point I will call the clinic to advise and find out exactly where we are on the NHS list and their next steps.  Although at the last count we were at the top of the list, I want to be clear what that means in terms of time, as if ness we will fund the first IVF cycle, just to ensure we avoid delays (40 is looming after all).

Right - really must get on with some work - so much to do.  Sorry for the mammoth post, but just wanted to catch up with you all before I disappear.  Shall be keeping everything crossed for you all - sorry if I missed anyone above...  And thanks for keeping everything crossed for us with the move.  See - it paid off!

Loads of hugs.  Take care all.  Cowhatgirl xx


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi girls,
hope your all good, sorry this is going to be such a "ME" post but I'm desperate for advise. I went for my scan this morning and i had some bad news, I was told there are still too many follies so i have to abandon this cycle which cost us £650 in total and that i cant start next cycle for at least a couple of months   .Some more bad news follwed after that which is the CONS said he wouldn't give me any injectibles but wants me to try clomid for another 6 months or so! I feel so angry and upset .

Now this is where i need the advice girls - they said i have 1x 18mm and 1x 17mm also 1x 14mm and 3 at 13mm
so i thought that that was good as there are 2 dominant follicles and the others are smaller? O.K maybe the 14mm could catch up but surely not the 13mms could they?  i asked them to trigger me today but they said no,just in-case the 3x13mms catch up surely they wont in 36 hours will they?  Also what are the chances of all of them ovulating without the trigger injection does anyone know or do you know where i could post this for more help.Dh says to go for it cos he doesn't believe that they will all mature and fertilise but the CONS said my lining was a whopping 12mm so there is a great chance of pregnancy so I'm in two minds as to wether we should risk that or risk not getting pregnant ever and later kick ourselves .Honestly girls what do you think? Pleasssseee hurry as I'm seriously thinking about taking the trigger without telling our clinic .

Thanks girls and take care
luv joexxx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Sorry to hear that Joe - I know how upsetting it is.  I remember the disappointment well.  I had v similiar results to you and also had to abandon.  And I'm sorry if they're now suggesting Clomid, but perhaps that may work for you?

The question you ask has been raised a number of times by other people on this board, and I think everyone has a different take on it.  In my case, my hormone levels were sky high (oestrogens) which I suspect with the result you describe, yours will be too.  There is a real risk, not only of multiple pregnancy, but also of serious OHSS, which is the other reason they tell you to stop. I believe that taking the trigger, if you're already overstimulating, can just make matters much worse.  

I know it's tempting and feels like such a missed opportunity, but I wouldn't take the trigger and would avoid bd.  But that's just my opinion - others may take a different view.

Good luck with it.  Cowhatgirl x


----------



## joeimpatient

thanks for your quick reply cowhatgirl its very much appreciated . The thing is DH and I did a very stupid thing and had sex last night without protection and i haven't told the clinic this as i didn't want them to think i was stupid so now I'm thinking if I'm left to ovulate naturally then what if i don't ovulate for few more days and the smaller follicles catch up where as if i triggered the chances of the other follicles would perhaps be less?
Anyway thanks again hun and take care. 
joexxx


----------



## Nancy1976

Hi Joe

So sorry to hear your news  

I was in EXACTLY the same position last cycle and told by the nurse to not have sex as she has seen the devastation caused by multiple births. She scared us into not trying and they wouldn't give me the trigger for the same reason as you.  But she also pointed out that it looked like I was ovulating naturally in the scan, and I knew I was as I had the clear egg white cm.

We spent the next few days wishing that we had tried and then I thought, well if we did a couple of days after the scan maybe the bigger ones would have gone and the smaller ones would have caught up, we also thought that probably not all of them would ovulate naturally without the trigger so really was there any harm?  After much discussion we didn't, and what really made my mind up was when my DH said - just imagine when you get that BFP you won't be able to relax, it should be a really happy moment but you will just be really worried about how many there are in there - and this was very true.

Although I was in such a dilemma about it that I popped in to see the private doctor that I  had been seeing originally when I got pregnant with Clomid and when I told him that I had 4 large follicles and lots of 13mms and 14mm and the hospital had told me to refrain from intercourse he shook his head and said 'they said what? well I certainly wouldn't have told you that'.  So that really confused me even more.  He would have said go ahead...

As you have already had sex you will just have to wait and see, as there is a huge possibility that only one will ovulate naturally and you will be fine, but then there is also the risk that there may be more and like the hospital say this can cause much distress if there are too many and your body can't cope.

I'm sure they say things to cover themselves and be really cautious so try not to worry but I'd advise against any more sex for the next week or so.

I felt the same as you last time, i was devastaed and so sad as the thought of waiting another 2 months seemed like the end of the world, but the time went really quickly and now I'm about to start the 2WW.  things work out in the end.

Sending you a big hug


----------



## jooles

evening ladies 

just posted a   mega post and bloody internet crashed!!!! aaaaaaaarrrgghhhh    so im afraid ill have to cut it all down as hubby waiting on laptop  

well up hospital today and i have one large follie on the right about 14mms and a real tiny one but nothing on the left side! ive to phone in morning for results so hopefully will get the go ahead for final shot over weekend  going to have few wee glasses of wine tomoro night and chill out then give it 100% for the next two weeks- think my positive head is finally coming back 

joe - keep your chin up and try not to worry to much! weve all had days of thinking "what if" and it would drive ya mad so just keep your spirits and positive attitude up and prepare for your next cycle   


cowhat     - well done to you and dh on completing house move!! all your hard work and determination paid off!!! you better come back here or well all be out looking for ya 

penni -             just sending you lots of these cause i know love em  

hello and    to everyone else - i hate missing people out but im thinking of you all and will be able to get on puter more over weekend to catch up on all the bizz  

and finally.............................................remember i told ya my sis in law had ivf before chrimbo and was going for scan today? Well she found out that she is having TWINS      theyare a little bit in shock but the two of them are over the moon!! i was talking to her today and the two of us got a bit emotional but they are a fantastic couple and im absolutley delighted for them both 

anyhoo night ladies take care and keep warm  

jules   xx


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi girls,
sorry just a short post to say thank you so so much to all of you for your kind words   , you have no idea how much it is appreciated 
Also wanted to say that dh and i decided to go ahead and do the deed as after a long hard think we both feel that the chances of me ovulating all the follies is really slim and the they were only 1x14mm 3x13mm which is too immature anyway,even the Cons said that.But he did say as a professional he could not tell me to go ahead.With the trigger however the chances are high so we will go ahead without the trigger and hope for the best.I know its probably a silly and dangerous thing to do but after all the tx we have been through nothing has worked so far and i doubt this will either. If this time it doesn't work then Dh and I have decided no more treatment and we will focus on what we have and not what more we could have.
I also want to stress that if i have offended anyone then i am so very sorry as that is not what i want to do.All of you have been so nice and supportive i would hate myself to think i have hurt anyone of your feelings,but if i have please let me know.
Thanks girls and keep your fingers crossed for me and i will also do the same for you guys .
joexxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Congratulations cowhatgirl!   At last LOL  Thast really good news about moving   So please it worked out for you, takes your mind off things, and you can start making a new home for the new babies when you have IVF   I know you wont be online much, but try keep us posted on how the move is going 

JOe - What the hell is going on?  I dont understand why they are telling you you have to go back to clomid when they can just try and adjust your treatment?  Have you got another clinic/hospital near to you you can use?  Don't worry about having sex, I know you have all those eggs, but some are too small and the eggs will be immature, and if you want sex, you have it, no-one can tell you off and say your silly, you didnt know where your treatment was going, its hard enough!. Hurt our feelings?  no way babes, everyones situation is different we all realise that, that what makes it so good on here, everyone is there for everyone else no matter how their treatment is going   

Jules - You go girl... nearly there babes...fingers crossed for you that you get on 2WW this weekend....YAY    and thank you for the emoticons LOL

TWINS! hOW COOL...I would LOVE twins!  Do you know now many embryos they had put back in?  

Anyway, im up early as have work at 7am   Hopefully not as busy today as its been manic the last couple of weeks, yesterday was terrible I didnt get in until 7.30 

Lots of love to all

xxx


----------



## Suzejdc

Evening Ladies, how are we all?

Sorry I've not posted for a wee while, been mega busy at work, plus got me ANOTHER cold this week, so have been coming home and pretty much going straight to bed, hoping that when I wake up I will feel better. I think I'm starting to come out the other end of it now, but I'm still conjested and intermittedly deaf when I blow my nose. Really nice!! Night nurse has become my best friend....  

Anyway, lots to catch up on, I hope I haven't forgotten anything....

Penni - Congrats on the job!!   That's excellent and will take the pressure off money wise. Hope you are still enjoying your time off tx, and the 12th of Feb is getting ever closer....!

Two babies - how are you feeling? Any more symptoms to report.....!?  

Cowhatgirl - congrats on the house move!   It's all worth it in the end! Perhaps a new home means new hope and you can get started on decorating that nursery!  

Joe - oh hun, what a rollercoaster you've been on with your follies. Your ovaries must be supercharged!! I think I would have done the same as you, I would have bd'd but not taken the trigger shot. The thing is, the trigger shot also gives the follies an extra little omph, so there is a danger that by taking it, you help the other follies grow and then perhaps get complications of OHSS. But by bding without the trigger, there is every chance that your 2 or 3 dominant follies will erupt all on their own, and who knows what might happen......!!  

Jooles - how did you go over the weekend, did you take the trigger and have a weekend of lurve? What wonderful news about your nrother and sis in law too. Twins, how lovely!  

Nancy - SO glad things all worked out this cycle (and about time too!) and that time wise it all worked out well with your DP's stag do. Just the 2WW now....hope it whizzes by  

Frazermic - great to hear from you. Wishing you lots of luck on the weight loss. And don't go worrying about your age, as Penni said, 30 is v young in the whole fertility game, and I'm sure it will happen sooner rather than later for you.  

So I started cycle 2 last monday - scan went well, no cysts and lining at 4.3mm, so good to go. They were about to start me on 66iu (which is what I finally responded to on cycle 1) but I explained to the doc about DH being away this week, so they started me on 50iu with a view to increasing it to 66iu tomorrow. Then hopefully, if it goes timimg wise the same as cycle 1, I should be ready to take the trigger shot mid next week. That's the plan anyway, but we all know how unreliable OI is! Tomorrows scan shodul be interesting, I hope I haven't responded too well to 50iu!! Otherwise I'll be straight on a train to Liverpool for some bding!! I also have my consultancy appt tomorrow so it will be interesting to see what they say aboyut my treatment going ahead. I might also get an indication of where we are on the private IVF wait list. Although I want to do my 6 cycles of OI before starting IVF. 

Right, I think I am going to pop on a facemask, and then hop into bed to get an early night. See if I can shift this blasted cold for once and for all!! 

Night all, take care

Suze 
xxx


----------



## jooles

hi ladies!! 
well just a vey qick update! was at hospital yesterday and good news is that they give me final trigger shot   bad news is they have told me that was my last cycle of oi treatment  im gutted as we had been told at our last review appt that we had the option of having a few more goes at oi so couldnt believe it when they told me that yesterday!! so please keep everytihn crossed that it works out this month  follie is on right side and its been aching all weekend so dont know if that is a good sign or not??anybody any ideas 

right gotta head back to work so ill jump onlater if i get a chance and read up on all the bizz!!  

take care and speak soon 

jules


----------



## Suzejdc

Hey Jules, 

Sending positive vibes to your follie and hoping this is the cycle for you.   What happens after OI, is it IVF for you? (sorry if you have said already)  

I know a bit how you feel - I went for my consultancy appt today and was told that I'm only getting 3 shots at OI, so it's this cycle or the next for us. If cycle 2 & 3 are bust, then we will have to phone and make an appt with the IVF lot and get on the private waiting list. Thats about 6 mths long, so I'm looking at IVF starting approx Oct time unless I can get a cancellation. I asked if I could perhaps do clomid after OI and before IVF (as without any meds my cycles are all over the place and impossible to predict) but they said no, reason being is that they like to give the ovaries a rest and don't want to hammer them before starting IVF. So it looks like I might be having a few months off before starting IVF which will be (a) nicem, but (b) frustrating as I will have no control over my cycles.

Felt a bit glum after that appt, felt like the big Tick Tock was hanging over my head and facing the possibility of us still not being pregnant after 4 years TTC (will be this Nov anyway). So, to cheer myself up I went out and bought a pair of shoes and soem make up, neither of which I don't need, but it was a 'what the hell moment'!!  

On a more positive note, had my fannycam date today and there is a nice womb lining of 7.8mm, and nothing happening in my ovaries (which is good for this week - as DH away) so upped my dose to 66iu and hopefully we should start to see soem action later this week or beginning of next. Next scan - Thurs.

Right ho, gonna have some chocolate to cheer me up.

Laters
Suze 
xxx


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi everyone, hope everyone is well.Thanks for your posts,your all so kind.
Jules I'm so happy you got your trigger shot hun! i really hope this is THE one, now all you have to do is  and then your DH will  and then both of you can get down to some serious    and not forgetting some of this too of course (just to spice things up he he he) .
Suze how did your scan go today hun? hope its good news .
Penni how are you sweetie? hope your well hun 
Nancy are you on the horrid 2ww yet hun? if you are i wish you all the luck in the world and i hope you get your much awaited BFP     
two-babies how are you my love? hope little beanie is nice and comfy in there 
Me well i don't know what the bleep bleep is going on with me (i posted on the during tx board) I usually ovulate on CD 14 or CD15 max but today is CD 15 but still no positive opk(clearblue digital,whopping £22) I'm really regretting not using the trigger now. 
i mean what is going on will i ovulate or not or will the follies just dissapear? cant be that otherwise clinic would not have advised not to BD.Is it because of the injections that I'll perhaps ovulate late like the times when i was on clomid? Its just largest follies where 18 and 17MM on Thursday which was CD 11 so today on CD 15 they will be too big wont they? if that is the case then i don't stand a chance of getting pregnant do i? SORRY i sound so negative its just I'm soo confused as to whats happening.Any advice or info would be great ladies as I'm going  with worry.
thanks, luv joexxx


----------



## penni_pencil

What is going on with us all?  Are we all heading for the IVF train or what?  We'll all have to move over together if we do LOL

Jules - Congrats on being on the 2WW, not sure what the pains are all about, hopefully they are growing that little bit more for you   Will you be heading for IVF then Jules?

Suze - Keeping everything crossed for you on this cycle, your lining sounds to be coming up a treat!  and the little follies are holding off for when your DH is back LOL  I know at the moment the wait for IVF seems a long time and its so fustrating,  but after a couple of weeks off it becomes easy and it becomes enjoyable without all the stress of it all, Jules, did you feel like that too? The time flies by, ive only got to wait another 2 weeks for my appt, thats come round really quick!

Joe - Howdy! OI is so up and down, no cycle is the same Im fraid   If I were you I would keep up the BMS for a while longer just incase?  Remember these drugs we have are very potent, so could of kept them growing for an extra couple of days?

Lots of


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi girls, 
             just wanted to let you know that it's over   
    
started to have some brown discharge yesterday (sorry tmi) it then turned to red, about half teaspoon full then it stopped.
This morning it turned back to brown (small amount though).
Since 6.30pm today its red again but its very light bleeding .

I rang my clinic and spoke to the CONS and he said it could be ovulation bleeding 
I told him i still haven't had a positive opk yet but he said not to rely on them  (what a waste of £22 eh)

I suppose it should get heavier by tomorrow but at the moment I'm soo confused because my period isn't due for another 16 days as I'm only CD 17 today and my cycles are 30 to 31 days .
This has never happened to me before and i wish i knew if it is the start of AF or not, as I'm in limbo land right now and don't know what to think .

Has this happened to any of girls? 
I know a couple of you had abandoned cycles, could you tell me when your periods arrived please as I'm dead confused as to how i could bleed without having ovulated, i mean what happens to all the lovely follies?

Any advice/info will be greatly appreciated girls,thanks so much.

luv Joexxx


----------



## Strawberry*

hiya girls
just thought I would pop by and say hi.  I feel more part of the group now hehe as I have now officially got my drugs!!!
I had my consultation with the hospital today and was told a bit about OI and shown how to inject and then sent off to pharmacy to collect.
I have to start on provera and then begin injections on day 1 so I am scared nervous excited bit of everything!!!!
I am going away for the nite with hubby on Sat nite for one final blow out    and for his bday and then will start the provera on Sunday!  and that sets the ball rolling!
So hopefully I will start to understand a lot more of the lingo on here soon and I am looking forward to getting to "know" you all  
Debs x


----------



## penni_pencil

Joe - im really  not sure whats going on there  no wonder you are confused...Im not sure what ovulation bleeding is, the only thing I have heard of implantation bleeding...when the fertilised egg starts to implant you can sometimes gets a slight bleed....but ovulation bleeding, never heard of  It sounds too early to be having a proper bleed....maybe some of the other girls can shed some light on it?  It hasnt been an easy cycle for you has it 

Strawberry...hello again...how the devil are you? sounds like your excited about starting treatment and who can blame you! YAY congrats for being on treatment....  Hope you have a lovely last weekend having a blow out...go for it girl!

xxx


----------



## two_babies

Hello everyone !!!

Jooles: congratulations on starting the 2ww. Good luck with that.... shame about the cessation of your OI after this..but be positive and hope for the best. You will not need it anyway as you are going to have a BFP !!! Amen !!! sending you lots of love, best wishes and hugs...

Suze: congratulations on the linning of your womb...that was my main challenge with all my cycles.. I always had to take aspirin and progynova to get my linning thickened. Now let's wait for those follies to grow.. all the best with this cycle.. and don't worry about you having only 2 more trials as you will not need them..funny enough in my clinic they never told me about any limits.. I had 5 cycles and the doc said if it does not happen I will just have to continue doing them... the thing is there is a one in a 4 chance of it happening so they say...so I believe that they should allow everyone to have 8 free cycles before stopping as they are not really giving you a real chance...

Joeimpatient: I am so so sorry about your news. You have gone through so much in this cycle. I am sorry, I cannot shed any light either. Like Penni said I only know of implantation bleeding. Just wait and see, then have a Progesterone test to test if you did ovulate.. that test should be done either on Friday or Monday..usually a week after the HCG shot or day 21 of your cycle...in your case, I don't know when that will be, do let us know how you get on.........wishing you all the best...

Welcome back Strawberry or is it Debbie !!! lol !! I love your excitement and enthusiasm...keep it up and I wish you all the best in your first cycle..

Nancy: how is your 2 WW coming along…not long left now…when are you going to test?

Penni: how are you getting on? 2 more weeks to see your consultant. I hope you will be able to start treatment ASAP, no more delays so you can get your BFP…. The more cycles you do the more chances you have…so far you have not really had those chances…wishing you luck…

…..so I am 34 years old today…..yes it’s my birthday !!!
Re: symptoms….well, I have been having headaches and constipation….everyday…I feel tired a lot of times…and have tingling boobs..my scan is next week Tuesday and I really can’t wait…

hello to everyone else I may have missed !!!


----------



## penni_pencil

two babies...happy birthday! What a lovely birthday pressie for you   I bet you can't wait for your scan..it seems to have come round quick! I bet its gone a bit slow for you though   



Hello everyone...how is everyone? looking forward to the weekend? I know I am...only 2 more left until I HOPEFULLY start treatment again YAY


----------



## two_babies

thanks Penni !!!

yes a lovely pressie ! the scan has been excrutiatingly slow for me. It's been the longest wait of my life... 2ww is NOTHING compared to this wait !!!!


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi girls,
            Thanks for your replies, I'm still in the same situation spotting red(though it's not bright red anymore) and then brown.

I just wish if it is the wicked witch on her way then she would just hurry up and get here, but i think she is having a great time TORTURING me in the meantime.
I googled "ovulation bleeding" and to my surprise there was quite a bit info regarding apparently some women do get this, its not a great time for it to happen to me at the mo thats for sure!  so hopefully it is that. 

Two-babies HAPPY (late) BIRTHDAY sweety!  i bet it was the best birthday ever.Sorry to hear your having headaches apparently a lot of women suffer from bad headaches in early pregnancy but if it gets worse talk to your GP hun and they can make sure everything is ok.

penni how are you hun? i am so pleased your starting tx you must be so excited! I have everything crossed for you hun.  

Strawberry-i love that name so nice and luscious!  how are hun? just wanted to wish you good luck with tx, hopefully this is the one that gets you and penni your BFP!

jooles how is the 2ww treating you hun? it's horrible isn't it? i think that the worst part of tx is the "not knowing how things are going to go" and then "waiting" the waiting seems to go on for ever.Hopefully it will all be worth it when you get your BFP! good luck hun.

Nancy-hey sweety,when are you testing? I'm so excited for you, i can feel that BFP coming your way! let us know how your getting on hun.     

Hello to anyone else i may have missed,I've been so stressed at the mo iv been more forgetfull than ever before lol!  


take care everyone luv joexxx


----------



## Nancy1976

Hello to all you lovely ladies!

I have just been out and bought 10 lucky dips for the lottery tonight as I am hating work so much at the moment!!  It's sooooo busy and stressful and so not what I need right now!  So maybe I'll win the lottery tonight and never have to go back      Thank god for weekends!!

That's why I haven't written on here for a while.

I see there's lots going on girls!

Joe - So sorry you are having bleeding sweetie, I really hope for you that it is ovulation bleeding, but both times after I overstimmed I got a very light brown  /red discharge about 6 days after the days that the hospital told me I had too many follies.  Then after that I never got a proper period.  Like you I couldn't work out where all the follies has gone.  After that it took me two rounds of Provera to get any sort of period and even then it was really really light but I didn't tell the hospital that as they'd just make me take it again and I didn't want to wait another two weeks after already waiting for 2 months!!     

Let us know how you get on - can't they scan you and see if all the follies have gone, and if you're linings thin enough so you can start tx again?  Will it def be Clomid this time?  Sending you big hugs and lots of love sweetheart    

Penni - hello lovely!  Not long now till you get started all over again, yay yay yay!! Bet you can't wait can you?!

Two Babies - Happy Birthday for Thursday! Bet you just want the weekend to go really quickly so you can get to your scan!!  Is it this Tuesday or next?  So excited for you babe!!

Jooles - welcome to the 2 week wait!!  How big was your  follie when they triggered you?  I'm worried that my 17mm was too small, although I'm sure she knows what she's doing, but I would have preferred if it was a bit bigger!

Strawberry - Enjoy your last big blow out before you start on the tx, v excited for you!!!!

Suze - your lining is thicking up nicely!  keep thinking positive, you will get there I'm sure, sending lots of positive thoughts your way         It WILL happen this time or next!!

Well this two week wait is torture!!!  I have no symptoms at all apart from a bloated belly but that's just because I'm eating too much I think!!  I had my Day 21 Progesterone blood test on Wednesday and didn't get the results until Thursday at 5pm, all day I was in such a state because on my last round of Clomid when I had this test after they thought I'd had an 18mm follicle, the result was less than 1 which meant I hadn't ovulated, I was soo upset and I was sure the same had happended this time and that was why they hadn't called me because they didn't want to tell me the bad news!!

But it was good news!  It needs to be over 30 to indicate ovulation and it was 56!!!! I was soooo happy and relieved but think I lost one of my nine lives panicking about it all day on Thursday!!

I was also naughty and did a very early test, but only because I wanted to see how much the HCG jab was still showing in my system so I don't get a false positive next week, so I did one on Wednesday, 7 days after the trigger and there was a faint line, then I did one today and there was an even fainter line.  I just want the line to go completely so I know that if I do get a faint line next week it's the real thing not leftover HCG from the trigger.

I will do another test on Wed which will be 14 days after the trigger, although the nurse said to do it on Friday if I don't get my period, but I can't wait that long!!!!!  Anyway I bought some really cheap tests of ebay and I have loads so I don't care!!!      

I am having a nice chilled out weekend, I was awake at 4.30am this morning!!!  Thinking about work      I really need to chill out!!  Oh well, we've got the M&S £10 meal deal tonight - yum!  We really do live on the edge I tell ya! 

Speak soon...........xxxxxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Guys yes I am very excited about starting again YAY...well hopefully!  Im now counting down the days whereas before I was just sailing along without a care in the world...now I can;t wait to get there!

nancy - What do you do for a living?  Sounds like your having a v.stressful time of it at the moment  Hopefully come Wednesday you wont give a damn as you'll have the 2 positive Blue Lines on the stickQ YAY Keeping everything crossed for ya babes xxx

Jules - Ive just noticed I think your test date is the 9th Feb? Is that right?  Its going to a BFP all the way for you as thats my nieces birthday! YAY

Suze how did you get on at your scan?

Strawberry are you still starting your provera tomorrow YAY

Is everyone having a lovely weekend??


----------



## Lilyput

Hi everyone

Like youPenni work has been a nightmare which is why i haven't been on in weeks.  Great catching up with all your news.

Jooles and Nancy - everything crossed for you guys.

Strawberry, I think we are in the same boat - although I'm a little ahead of you.  After 2 months waiting for AF and taking courses of provera it finally worked and I took my first ever injection this morning.  50mg puregon.  I guess as I get a dab hand at it I'll be able to take the drug and blow dry my hair at the same time! but you should have seen me this morning trying to work out what I was supposed to be doing.  Anyway, I'll see how I go.  Got a scan on day 11 so I guess that will give an indication of whether I need to increase dose.  On Clomid I didn;t usually develop sufficiently large follicles until around day 22 so it may be a similar story with this treatment.  

Would be making my life easier if the drug company who delivered the cartridge and pen (which on current dosage will last 2 weeks) had managed to deliver more than 3 fecking needles though.  i mean, how was that ever going to work!  Does anyone now if you can pick the things up in a high st chemist?

Thanks girls - back to work now.Will check in again in a few days.  Take care and have a great weekend.
L


----------



## two_babies

Wow Nancy !!! I am impressed with your method of testing !!! what brand of test sticks did you get off ebay...!!
Yes, my scan is next week Tuesday !! really can't wait..good luck with your test on Wednesday !!! I have positive vibes....
Oh yeah re: the lottery !! I secound you on that. I really don't want to work for anyone anymore


Congrats Lilyput on resuming treatment.....

I hope the rest of you are having a good weekend....mine is just a relaxed one !!


----------



## jooles

evening ladies well as from friday morning were no longer on the 2ww!! had to go up to hospital on fri morning for scan as pain in  my tummy was quite bad. they thought it might just have been ovulation pain but they wanted to check it out!!!!! anyway turns out i have a 40mm cyst on my right ovary  gutted as we had been told that this could be our last course of this tx so was going to do everything by the book!! so we have to wait for my period to start then go and get checked out again and then wait for referral appt to discuss next step! the only thing i suppose that is good is that i still have to go for hsg test so will see what happens then! so ive been eating and drinking like a maniac all weekend  still very sore though! the doc says the pain comes from the cyst stretching" yikes  his face was a picture when he seen the cyst!!  think i might take a day or two of work and just do some mega vegging out (says me who is still in pjs and dressing gown )sorry no personals tonight but im sending you all   and  ill be on over next few days and catch up on all the bizz!!!!

take care

jules


----------



## two_babies

oh no Jooles !!!
but does/did the cyst prevent you from ovulating?
I am so sorry...I hope you are okay? keep us updated on how things go..


----------



## Suzejdc

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick one from me as I'm posting in work but just wanted to say 'hello' and bring you up to speed. Had another scan this morning and it went well. Lining is nice and think at 9.3mm,  and they could see lots of very fertile looking cm  (which I knew about as I have had loads over the weekend) and 3 follies. 1 is 14mm so looks to be the dominant one, the other 2 are 10mm and 11mm, so they may drop off. I'm to go back on Wednesday - might get the trigger shot then, or it may be later in the week,  the doc said they would have a better idea of when to do the shot after the scan on Wednesday. 

So looks like defo 1 follie, maybe 2  (fingers crossed!) I don't think they let you do the trigger shot of your have 3 or more, but I doubt that all 3 will come good. It wasn't mentioned anyway so I didn't say anything. 

Will catch up properly later on! 

Suze 
xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

jules - 40mm I can't believe it! Im so sorry about your last treatment, at least you got to take the shot...does that mean you ovulated? Did they take any bloods?  Lets hope it worked anyway and this is a red herring!  have they said how long it is to wait for a referal appt?  Did you have Monday off work? I don't blame you if you did.

Suze - sounds like your on track for a 2ww beginning this week..YAY  keeping it crossed for you

xxx

Isnt this snow mad LOL I got to work from home yesterday afternoon, which was good as it was my first 2pm - 10pm so the first one went well..not looking forward to tonights though, I can't see them letting me go and work from home again and the roads are bound to be icey at 10pm tonight...not good


----------



## Strawberry*

Morning lovely ladies  

Thanks for all the lovely wishes for my treatment beginning.

Twobabies - ohhhh I think your scan is today good luck hun hope all goes well   and hope you are looking after yourself.

Penni -   not long for you to wait now!

Jo - sorry to hear your bleeding - as I have only begun I really don't know an awful lot about this treatment but hoping you get sorted out soon   Glad you like my luscious name too 

Nancy - you haven't been on since have you won the lottery    I hope your 2 ww is going in quickly now!

Lilyput - It's nice to "talk" to someone in the same sort of position!  I hope you have got the hang of the injections now and all is going well!  I am not sure if you can get them in the high st chemist or not I had to get mine from the hospital pharmacy.

Jules -     I am so sorry pet you sound really fed up   I am going to email you in 2 tics.

As for me ladies I am on day 3 of my provera so hoping AF will show its ugly head very soon and I can get cracking on with my first ever round of injections!  My injections are Gonal F are any of you ladies on it?  Anyone had any nasty side affects?  I am still a mixture of excited and scared!!!!

Love to you all xx


----------



## Nancy1976

Well it's over for me this time as well    

I got my period on Sunday, just light to start and then yesterday with a vengeance!!  I haven't had a period like this for years.  It's really heavy but no cramps at all, it just snuck up on me...

Was really upset on Sunday night when it started, and so shocked!  I kept trying to convince myself that it was implantation bleeding but when I woke up on Monday morning and went to the loo I knew there was no way it could be that, it was really heavy.  

I really didn't expect this, I honestly, and stupidlythought it was going to happen this time.......but it's not to be.  

On a positive note I went back to the hospital this morning and I have to start the injections again today. I can't believe I'm about to go through it all again, you build your hopes up and then they are taken away from you in a second!!!

But there's no point dwelling on it I guess, at least I don't have to wait for ages for a period, then not get one (which is what normally happens) and then take Provera and wait ages for that to work!!  I suppose it means everything is working normally it just wasn't meant to be this time round  

And to top it off I didn't win the lottery either - not even a tenner!   It's not been my weekend   

Will write later with personals - i just wanted to fill you in on the bad news.

Hope you've all been enjoying the snow though, loved having a 'snow day' yesterday and not being at work!!

Nancy xxxx


----------



## Strawberry*

Oh Nancy I am so sorry to read this   it really is so cruel.

and it not stupid to think it would have been your month we have to stay positive it's what gets us through it.  Don't give up your time will come  

I hope ur looking after yourself and comforting yourself with lots of chocolate!  

Have a big inaquadate   from me. 

x


----------



## two_babies

Dear Nancy... I am so sorry and sending you lots of love and sympathy !! You have the right attitude and in no time that BFP will no longer be elusive. I went through 5 cycles before I got my BFP and I know the more you do it, the more chances you have of hitting home... I am really glad that you don't have to wait to have a bleed...remember there is a one in a 4 chance in each cycle.. Good luck with this one...

Strawberry, thanks for asking about my scan. Yes I had it today and I saw a heartbeat !!!! I am truly thankful and grateful to God. My baby measured at 16mm and I am 7 weeks and 6 days...next scan is 6th March as soon as I get referred by my GP

Penni: unfortunately they did not allow me to have picture, they said at the 12 week scan I can get a picture...for your information Penni and Jooles (I think or is it Suze?) My doc has told me to stay on the Cyclogest until the 34th week because I don't get periods naturally...

I feel so so relieved, been touching my boobs everyday to see if they ache as I did not get very strong pregnancy syptoms...just the occasional nausea, terrible headaches though and my God nasty constipation...

God is good and he will surely answer all our prayers. I can't wait for the rest of you all to join me....
Wishing everyone the best...I will remain on this board to find out how you are all doing...

Love you all !!


----------



## penni_pencil

Two-babies thats great news!  Now its the 5WW to the 12 week scan...its a waiting game again LOL

ive just had some really good news too.... my best mate is pg!  she was just about to be refered for IVF or OI aswell!  im so pleased for her....but, its still a bit upsetting...but Im glad she doesnt have to go through all this

A week tomorrow to go up to find out my fate whether I can continue OI or not.....

xxx


----------



## two_babies

hi all...I hope everyone is having a great weekend !!
I have been sleeping for UK !

ta ta


----------



## penni_pencil

Hey girlies its a little quiet on here.......hows everyone doing XXX


----------



## Suzejdc

Hiya All,

How we doing? It's been a while since I was on, and no reason really other than I've been really busy at work. Not sure where the last week or so has gone, whooshed past really quickly.  

Strawberry - how's the provera going? Did you start on the 3rd? FRom starting provera, I used to get AF 12 days later, so here's hoping your AF starts soon and you can get cracking! I'm on puregon, so can't comment on Gonal F, but I believe there are the exact same drug, just a different brand name.  

Nancy - hun, so sorry that AF arrived, but good that you are straight back on the next cycle with no hanging about. I completely understand how gutted you must have felt, there is nothing wrong with being optomistic about a cycle, it's just more upsetting when it doesn't go to plan. At least the hosp have not got your dose right, no more over stimmimg hopefully, and it's just a matter of time for that elusive BFP flashes up in frint of you!    

Two babies - lovely news about your scan, I bet you feel 1000 ft high! Any more symptoms kicked in yet?  

Penni - tick tock, only 4 days to go........keeping everything crossed for yout tx plan going forward. 

Hello to everyone else, how are you all doing?  

Me - well, had scan last Monday and there was 1 dominant follie showing, with a couple lagging behind. I went back on Wed and there were 2, perhaps 3 follies looking dominant (16mm, 15mm and 13mm I think) so they took bloods (don't they always! and they always use the same blooming vein, so I have a permanent yellow bruise on my right arm!), sent me on my way with the trigger shot. I was to still take my 66iu puregon shot that morning and phone for results of bloods at lunchtime. Phoned and they confirmed 2 dominat follies, and was instructed to trigger that evening. Does anyone use pregnyl? This was the first time I had to self administer it - what a faff, mixing the liquid and powder, changing needles etc. I was a nervous wreck! Anyway, triggered on Wednesday night, and we bd'd Thursday and Friday evening. Haven't done any more though as I had been feeling a bit ill, so I'm worried we haven't done enough - what do you think??   

Here's a laugh - when I phoned for my blood results and was told I had 2 dominant follies, the nurse went all serious and said "I have to highlight to you that with 2 follicles, there is an increased chance of twins" and I felt like laughing back her and saying " yeah right - I wish, chance would be a fine thing!!" but instead I was very serious back and just said that I understood. Christ, if only it was that easy - 2 follies = guaranteed twins. I'll settle for 1, I'm not greedy, honest!! so here starteth the two week waiteth.......  

My boobs are really quite sore from the pregnyl though, this is the one bit I hate, that feeling pregnant bit. It mucks around with your head doesn't it.  

Right, had better go and have a shower, have lots of chores to do today. I feel it will involve me spending lots of money on nice things for me (again!)  

Have a happy Sunday, take care ladies,

Suze 
xxx


----------



## two_babies

congratulations Suze  on your trigger shot !! re: whether the BMS you did on Thursday and Friday is enough is one .. we never really know.. but my doctor told me that Ovulation happens anywhere up to 38 hours which is Friday morning/afternoon. So I am sure you did enough as it's better for the sperm to be there to meet the egg than the other way round. My hubby and I try to do the day of the shot and 3 consecutive days afterwards....

re: symptoms...not much more to be honest...just the same achy boobs, and the headaches...little or no nausea and definitely no throwing up...but I do feel immensley tired and sleep for hours on end...

Penni: counting down the days? so am I? counting down towards the 6th March. I have to be referred by my GP to antenatal. My clinic advised me to remain with them as they have my history which is what I am going to do..

greetings to everyone else....


----------



## Lilyput

Hi all

Strawberry, when Provera has worked for me I took it for 10 days and usually AF arrives 2 days after that.  I'm afraid I'm on puregon so can't give you any info on your OI drugs, sorry.

Suze - everything crossed for you.

I'm off for my first scan tomorrow.  I suspect its probably too early for any dominant follicles.  I have such long cycles, but I guess it could all be different on this treatment.  Will let you know....

Hope you are all having a lazy Sunday.    
Take care
L


----------



## penni_pencil

Suze - congrats on being on the 2WW, sorry to hear your not well     I use the pregnyl, I also use menopur which is the same, have to mix it up....i was like you scared to death on my first one, thought I was going to get it wrong! But it gets easier..  Ha ha thats funny about the nurse, mine have to say the same   That sho does make you feel pg, its horrible isnt it, so confusing 

Two-babies - 6th March for the 12 week scan..wohoo thats great, only 4 weeks away now 

Lilyput - YAY First scan...im sure they are growing just lovely 

Ive had a terrible weekend, couldnt stop crying, my best mate being pg triggered everything off...I have been sworn to secreticy so I havent been able to take to anyone about it not even my DP  but now Ive seen my mate and we have spoke i feel loads better, we were both sat in my living crying our eyes out!  she knows what I have been through so she was feelking guilty and upset about my situation

Its never ending....  do you guys go through days like that? and then periods are being fine?  I think with me aswell its not knowing whats going to happen....5 days left anyhows til i find out, it cant come soon enough!

How is everyone else doing?

xxx


----------



## Strawberry*

Morning girls
we are very quiet lately!  Is everyone ok?

Twobabies I am over the moon you saw a heartbeat that must have been an amazing feeling I   all will keep going so well for you. 

Penipencil - Not long now until you find out if you can continue.  I am so sorry to hear you have been really upset.  Yeah I am sure we all get times like that!  I have found recently paticularly hard as my 2 best friends were preg and one had a gorg little girl 3 weeks ago and the other is due today - I am sooooo over the moon for them both but it still hurts and then I feel guilty when I feel hurt it's just a vicious circle!  Hope your feeling better soon tho  

Suze - Thanks for the info in the injection I didnt' realise they were the same!  Yeah provera went grand and I started to inject today.  I hope your 2 ww goes in as quickly as it can and brings you a little miracle at the end.  Keep us updated hun  

Lily - how did the scan go honey?  

Well as for me I had to do my first ever injection today and I hated it    I have no probs with needles if I don't have to see them but I have a real thing seeing a needle pierce the skin!  Hubby was going to do them for me but then I realised when i start the scans I may have to do them in work after visiting the clinic so I had to be brave and do them myself!  I was crying and shaking like a maniac (poor hubby!!) but I got there in the end!  Ladies do you do them in the leg or the tummy?  I did my leg today but it is quite sore now and bruised I hope this is normal and I haven't done something wrong!  It also bleed a fair wee bit so need to get myself some cotton wool and pretend I am a real nurse    I am sure it will get easier I just wish I had about a week over me so I was more used to them!  I have to go to clinic on Friday so will keep you all updated.

Love to everyone else 
x


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Strawberry 

which drugs are you taking? not aware you should bleed after the injection? I never have with mine? are you using the correct needle? with menopur I have to mix the drugs up with one needle ( a bit one) and then swap the needle to inject...but Im not sure if other drugs are the same?  I do mine in my stomach

How have you got on today with it?


----------



## Suzejdc

Hi Strawberry,

I do my injection in my tummy - either side of my tummy button (I alternate it every day). I don't bleed either? How are you doing the injection? I have to swab the area with an antisceptic wipe, then pinch an inch and inject at right angles into the pinched bit of skin. Then I inject, release the skin, but still keep the needle in for a count of 15. Then withdraw the needle. 

I do my injection in the morning, and was advised to take it out the fridge and let it warm up a bit as sometimes doing it straight from the fridge means it's cold and can sting a bit. So I take it out, have my shower and then do my injection. 

Hope this helps!

Hello everyone else!  

Suze 
xxx


----------



## Strawberry*

hi girls
thanks for replying to me!  
I am on Gonal F prefilled pen so thank god no mixing to be done!  I can't bring myself to grab some skin and put needle in!  Yesterday I just plunged it into my leg but today I cleaned the area and stuck in in beside my belly button and it was much better!  I didn't bleed and its not sore at all!

I am starting to feel niggling down low in my right hand side so hoping something good is happening!

thanks for the advice girls I am sure in a week i will be a pro!
x


----------



## jooles

hi everyone!!!

well im afraid ive only been lurking recently as weve had mad internet problems at home  so how is everyone doing? seems to be lots happening and mostly good news so happy days  

all good with us! got news from doc yesterday and they are going to give us a few more rounds of OI until our review appt comes through  seems like our hospital have put waiting lists on hold for a while  so it wont be as bad waiting if we get few more courses of tx!!  cyst dissapeared as well and i took a slight bleed last week so raring to go this time  went bit mad at the weekend though and still suffering  ate like a maniac - think im going to have to get me mouth     and drank like it was going out of fashion   met up with a couple of really good friends and had a ball with them! think we all needed it as they are having fertility problems as well so it was good to have a good chat about it for an hour or so and then forget about it and let our hair down for a while 

think ive missed to much to send any personals but not im back on the tx train no doubt ill be on all the time to torture you all 

strawberry - happy days bout injections getting bit easier- this time next week youll be flying 

take care everyone - its good to be back and hear how everyone getting on 

 everyone gets the results were all hoping for this week!!

jules xx


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi everyone,
                  sorry I've not posted in ages but my grandfather passed away recently and i was staying at my Gran's as she was so upset i didn't want to leave her.

Anyway how is everyone doing? hope your all good  .
sorry no personals today as i need to catch up first, feel too drained at the mo, I'm having one those days where I'm just wallowing in self pity. Came back to find out my best friend and my sis are expecting. I'm really happy for them but found that i was just bursting in tears for no real reason .

AF was due yesterday but no sign of her yet, did 2 hpt's both were NEGATIVE, stupid me for thinking i was in with a chance .
Oh well, next time eh. I'm going to speak with the consultant as soon as AF arrives see if he s willing to let me try OI again.He was quite adamant that i take a few months off tx but that will drive me round the bend even more knowing I'm not doing anything.Don't know why he is so stubborn, I'm a private patient surely its up to me if i want to take a break or not? what do you girls think? can i insist i start tx as soon as AF arrives or is the consultants decisionprivate patient or not?

Anyway take care girls and speak to you later,    joexxx


----------



## penni_pencil

JUles thats great news about treatment   At least you have something to do whilst waiting for your appt now 

Joe so sorry to hear about your granddad   I would tell your consultant you dont want to have a few months off and its your decision so you want to carry on with treatment.  I think they can suggest you take time off but I think its down to you whether you do or not...

Well girls, yesterday didnt get me anywhere!  They havent a clue really.  The dr wants me to have a camera into my womb to have a look whats going on....how the hell that is going to help me I dont know... I told him they could have sent for my appt 2.5 months ago when they booked yesterdays appointment so yesterday I could have had the meeting with the results of the camera, but instead ive wasted another 2.5 months doing nothing. Ive had enough of it all I really have!  Luckily he was nice Dr and he said he will try and rush my appt through and he gave me his mobile number so after I have had the camera I can call him and get an appt straight away to go and see him...thats something I guess.  I also have my appt with my hormone specialist a week monday so im going to discuss it will them see what they think.  He basically said I dont have to have the camera and I can start treatment again but he would prefer me to do this, and he wouldnt want me to waste my money having treatment if something is wrong in there....i understand what hes saying, but its so fustrating!  If my hormone specialist tells me having the camera wont help at all they ill go straight to the ACU and book myself in for treatment.  Just cant believe I have to wait around again....

Hope everyone else is ok......how is everyone getting on??


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya girls
well, i wish we never had the WWW!  I googled the scarring on the womb... and everything leads to Ashermans Syndrome....mainly caused after a D&C ....and thats what I had....  so im soooooooooooooooo hoping they get me in sooner rather than later.....  why didnt he say at the appt there's a possibility it could be this then I could of asked him questions about it and got my head straight...now its all over the place again 

Anyway, (i know you will like this jules) im enjoying a few voddies again tonight, like i did last night...drowning my sorrows should I say.....

oh well..onwards and upwards from here I suppose....


----------



## two_babies

Hi everyone, congratulations Jooles. I am pleased for you....

Penni: don't worry too much, you might not have it...just wait until you have the camera in and get the results first...

I am a bit low as my contract is ending in 2.5 weeks time...so job hunting like mad now....

Joe sorry about your granddad....

have a good weekend everyone !!!


----------



## Lilyput

Hi everyone

Strawberry - glad injections are all getting easier.
Joe - sorry about your news.  I agree that your consultant can advise, but it you decide to continue without a break i can't see how he/she can prevent you.
Penni - dangers of the internet.  remember, people are more likely to post negative news than positive stuff about medical ailments on the web - if it all works out fine they don't tend to dedicate websites to it.  means whenever you google a medical condition you get loads of info which often has no medical basis.

Had my first scan last Monday and, as expected, my cycles on the injections are long just like my cycles on clomid.  Showed one dominant follicle but small.  On Friday had second scan and it was at 13mm.  I go back next Wednesday, and she thinks possible Friday too.  All being well it will keep growing and I'll take my trigger towards end of week/next weekend.  Then its cross everything (well- almost everything!). 

Have a good weekend all.  My DH is pretending he remembered its Valentine's day.  Given he has remembered about twice in the 6.5 years of our marriage its touching!
L
x


----------



## Nancy1976

Hello girls

Have been lurking for a while too but not had time to write anything, I'm now sat round at my Nan and Grandads with my Mum looking after my Nan as my DH, Grandad and Dad have gone off to a model show (toy cars, trains and suchlike - v interesting I don't think!!) we've been cleaning their flat for them and drinking tea and eating chocolate!  So now I have a bit of time to kill and at last can write on here again!  Luckily my Grandad has got a computer - at 86 as well, bless him!

Anyway I have been catching up on all your news - 

Penni - The Internet is great sometimes but it is also the reason that I get so worried about so many things - try not to believe everything you read, I'm sure the doctor would have told you if he thought that was a possibility, I've found that doctors are always pretty honest about things even if they do mean bad news.  And i so feel the same as you about having periods of being surprisingly OK  about stuff and then just wanting to cry at everything, and anything can just trigger it off. Keep being positive sweetie.

Strawberry  - Hope you're getting the hang of the injections now - I'm on Menopur and I have to mix the tablet with the saline solution (well DH does all that bit) then I inject in my tummy - exactly like Suze described, I sometimes have a tiny bit of bleeding afterwards but nothing much.  Good luck with, may this be the cycle for you!!

Lilyput - All sounds good on the follie front - fingers crossed this time next week you'll be doing the do!!

Two Babies - hearing a heartbeat must have been the most amazing feeling ever, I'm so happy for you.  May your pregnancy continue to be a magical one - lots of love to you sweetheart....

Joe - so sorry about your Grandad, and there's me waffling on about mine.....I hope you're ok, sending you a big hug to help you get through this horrible time   

Suze - Congratulations on being on the 2WW!!  When can you test?  keeping absolutely everything crossed for you.

Jooles - Brilliant news about the treatment and the cyst going away!  And good on you for having a good time and letting your hair down in the mean time!  I had a glass of wine last night -  I don't normally drink while I'm doing the injections but it seemed to make no difference last time and the time I did get pregnant on the Clomid I drank all the way through.  I'm not sure if it's a bad thing or not but I was going to have a couple more tonight - what do you think girls?


As for me, well one of my best friends had her baby on Thursday - he's gorgeous and I'm so happy for her but I can't help feel sad that we were both trying at the same time, she told me as soon as she had done the test and at the time I felt a weird mix of happiness but also wanting to burst into tears - I can't believe that now, 9 months on, he's been born and I'm still trying!!  Oh well I must try and stay positive!!

I've been doing the injections for 10days now - on CD 12, yesterday when I went for the scan nothing had happened at all since Wednesday! (10mm and lots of small ones). I was doing 75miu for 9 days then they asked me to do double (225miu) one day and single the next on Wednesday so I'm hoping for that to have all caught up a bit by the time I go back on Monday.  Fingers crossed - but it always takes a while for me, then suddenly that start growing like mad!  So have to be careful!

Hope you all have lovely Valentines evenings - we did our meal last night, just cooked something nice at home as we were coming down to Brighton to visit the family today.  

Speak soon girlies............xxxxx


----------



## Strawberry*

Morning ladies
Oh we really do need to get our wee sub more a bit more active  

Jules - just a   for you as I have been in touch anyway and about to drop you another PM! 

Joe - I am so sorry to hear about your grandfather   how is your gran doing now?  And you of course?  I think defo speak to your consultant that does not seem fair.

Penni - I know its hard but stay away from google!  Pls try and stay calm until you get the camera done and get the results back.  Massive   for you tho.

Twobabies - have you had any luck with the job hunting yet?  How are you keeping?

Lily - well are you anywhere near ready to trigger shot yet?  

Nancy - How is your cycle going?  I think you are going back today?  Hope you got some good news   Thank god I am on prefilled Gonal F pens I can't even imagine having to mix potions    I am also similar to you as my best friend had her baby on Saturday!  She is just amazing the cutest little bundle of joy ever!!!  It is so hard and I feel apalling when I feel any jealous twinges but my friend knows what I am going thru and has just been amazing!

As for me girls ..... I was up at hospital on Friday and had lots of small follies and was told to continue on 75IU and back today.  So was there this morning and still no further on   was a little dishearted but he said with it being my first cycle they have to take things very slowly so hopefully by thursday morning something more will be happening  

Love to you all x


----------



## Suzejdc

Hi all,

First things first - Joe, so sorry to hear about your grandfather. That is such sad news. I hope all your family are managing to cope at this sad time. Hope you are also feeling better in yourself. We all know how hard it is when friends/family tell you they are expecting - we're happy for them, but at the same time, it is a kick in the gut. Extra big hugs for you      

Penni - ah the internet, great for some things, terrible for others! I know it's really fustrating, and whilst I hope that the camera doesn't find anything, but at the same time, it may well find something that's easy to fix with the right treatment. Hope you get your appoint through v soon and less of this hanging about. Keep you chin up hun      

Lily - fingers crossed that follie is geeting nice and ripe. I've read that once they get to a certain size (and I think it is about 13mm) it's pretty much guaranteed that they will continue to grow. Here's to you triggering later this week!    

Nancy - how did it go today? Slow and steady wins the race. Better to cultivate a good 1 or 2 follies that overstim!    

Twobabies - how is our M2B (mum 2 be!) Hope you are keeping well. Any sign of the dreaded morning sickness yet? Hope not!    

Jooles - that's great you are getting to do more OI! And great that the cyst is gone and that you are starting again nice and quick. Where are you now in your cycle?    

Strawberry - don't get too disheartened - my first cycle took ages before anything started to grow, but it happened eventually. Best to go slow rather than overstim. How are you finding the injections? The preloaded pens make it a lot easier that's for sure!   

Me - well, official AF due date is Friday, and I've started to get the usual niggling signs and spots that show she is on her way. I really hope I'm wrong, but I'm gearing myself up for the worst  

Will keep you posted

Suze 
xxx


----------



## Lilyput

hi girls

Just a quick update from me post-scan...

Follicle has had a growth spurt and now at 24mm so trigger shot happening this evening.... wish me luck! 

I'll check in with some personals when work calms down.
Take care all
L
xx


----------



## Nancy1976

Hello again girls

Well I went on Monday and there was still nothing much happening - 9mms and 10mms again so she asked me to carry on doing 150miu (double) on Monday night, Tuesday night then go back yesterday - which I did and now there are even more at that size and no big ones!  I've got an 11mm on each side - she said the one on my left is a nice shape whatever that means, I've got 3x10mms and 2 x 9mm!!!  I really need one or two of them to take the lead and grow and all the others to back off!!  Really don't want to overstimm again!!  So she told me to go back to single dose last night, double tonight and then I'm back in tomorrow - please grow!!  But only a couple of you!!

Work has been sooooo busy and stressful this week which I'm sure doesn't help but I have the day off tomorrow - yippeee, so can have a nice chilled out day.

Hope you're all ok - we need ourselves some good news on this board soon!  

Speak soon..........xxx


----------



## Lilyput

Hi girls

Nancy - how did you get on today?

Strawberry - how was your appt yesterday?

Have a good weekend all, when it finally comes.
L
xx


----------



## Nancy1976

Well the lining has gone from 7mm to 8mm but VERY SLOW GROWTH on the old follies!  One on my left (hopefully the one she said was nice looking) is now 12mm, i have an 11mm on my right and 2x9mms on my right.  I'm pleased that there aren't as many as on Wednesday but just wish that they would get a move on and grow - it's CD19 today!!

Back on Monday for the next scan.

Am so tired today as I was working till really late last night (11pm!!!) and couldn't sleep last night worrying about work and all this business - doesn't everything seem so much worse at night time?

Early night for me tonight.

Hope you all have good weekends, speak on Monday with an update. xxxx


----------



## Suzejdc

Hi All,

Lily - congrats on such a brilliant, ripe follie. Hope the trigger went well and that you are bding for Britain this weekend!  

Nancy - stick with it, on my first cycle I was injecting for ages, hope you get 2 that continue to grow and that the others back off. Keeping it all crossed for you  

Hello to everyone else - how are you all?  

Well ladies, brace yourselves. I tested yesterday and got a   !!!!!!! Gobsmacked becuase at the start of the week I was convinced it was a bust. Then by Wednesday, I still hadn't had any spotting, and I usually get some form of spotting (be it brown or pinkish cm) anything for 5 days before AF is due. So I started to think, could I be? Still nothing on Thursday, and I also just started to get that feeling that I was preg. I bought 2 CB digital tests on the way home and said to myself that I would do the test on Fri morning if still no spotting. 

Did the test, and up flashed 'pregnant' and I just started shaking   Had a shower, all the time crying and talking to my stomach! The only niggle was that I worried that the test might be positive because of the trigger shot. So when I got to work, I phoned the hosp and asked them. At that stage, I had taken the trigger shot 16 days before, so they said there was no chance it was the trigger and that it was a true positive. I'm going in to get a blood test with them on Monday, and they will also arrange for me to get any early scan at about 7-8 weeks. Just need to make an apt with the doc now to make it official  

Am so nervous! DH is numb, and the pair of us are just willing the time to go quickly until we (hopefully) get to the week 12 stage and can maybe relax and start to enjoy it.  

Shattered already, and have had the odd wave of nausea, but not sure if that is just my imagination? Bbs are tender and of course I'm prodding them all the time to make sure they still are sore. Nuts!  

Anyway, will keep you all posted, and of course am blowing ALL of you lots of babydust   and hope you will be close on my heels with your BFPs

In the meantime, hugs to you all   and thanks for the support so far, you're all amazing!

Suze 
xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Suze...congratulations!      

YAY  Im soooooooooooooooooooo pleased for you! Take care of your now and keep us all posted with how you are getting along 

Some more good news, my best mate had her baby this morning, a little boy....ive been so tearful today because Im so happy for her...

Hello everyone, hope your all doing well

xxx


----------



## lucky173

Hi Suze,

I am a new bee  and have been reading through all the mails in here.I could`nt control myself from not wishing you on this wonderfull day!It is such a good news to hear about your pregnancy.....started to beleive in miracles.....!

CONGRATS!!


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi everyone 
                               wow so much has happened, sorry i haven't been around but there was something wrong with my internet connection,hopefully its fixed now though.
I'm not going to attempt to do any personals as i keep forgetting where everyone is at, except suze OMG you must be over the moon hun! I'm soo happy for you a very big congrats to you sweety.It's so nice to see some BFP's here as you and two babies are going to be good luck charmes to the rest of us and i hope all of us here have BFP's soon.
Anyway how are you feeling hun? 

Hope everyone else is well and i will do some personals soon, i promise 

As for me, well i spoke to the cons and he has reluctantly agreed to let me try asap with puregon 50iu every other day rather than daily like before (I'm a bit unsure of that tbh) only problem is though my AF is playing up, I'm late by 12 days! which has never happened to me before. I thought after an abandoned cycle AF would be early if anything, i really hope the witch comes soon as i hate waiting.

Before i go i would like to thank all you lovely ladies for your kind words regarding my grandfather's death, it's very much appreciated so thank you very much for that  . Take care all bye for now.

love Joexxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya JOe.. Have you done another pg test or asked the hospital to do a blood test to see if your pg?

xxx


----------



## Strawberry*

Hello lovely ladies

I have to start off with a massive congratulations       Oh Suze what amazing news!!!!  I hope all is well with you and you have a very healthy pregnancy.  You have given us all a little glimmer of hope.  

Nancy - how did your scan go today?  Any growth is better than none at all isn't it.  Keep positive hun  

Joe - sorry to hear AF is playing up - doesn't she always   Glad you were allowed to try the Purgeon though hopefully you will get somewhere soon.

Penni - I am in your shoes too my best friend had a little girl and I was in tears cos I was so over the moon for her!  It's like a little fake neice hehehe.  Hope you doing ok.

Lily - how are things going after the trigger shot?  

Lucky - hi and welcome   hope your stay with us is short  

I think I have got everyone now!  Oh well all except Jules I will send you a   but have been in touch anyway even though I don't like you much anymore as you keep getting Dr G and keeping him away from me   

as for me still nothing happening    I am on day 13 of the injections today and was up for a scan earlier and no growth at all.  So frustrated.  I am also bleeding now - sorry for TMI but it is not full flow but still quite a bit.  Has anyone else had this before?  Doctor didn't say a lot just usual hmmmmmmmm!  I have to ring back at 4 to get blood results but she was fairly confident she might increase dose as 75 is doing nothing!

Love to anyone I have missed!
x


----------



## Lilyput

Hi all

Well Suze, just caught up on your news and thats just the best thing I've heard all day.  Congratulations to you and DH.  

Strawberry & Nancy, I was injecting for 20 days and, like you guys, was pretty hacked off when nothing appearred to be happening for the first couple of weeks.  The ultrasound tech was really unfazed by the whole thing telling me it wasn't at all unusual for everything to take a while.  In honesty when I was taking Clomid I had similar issues - it was usually around CD 23 before I had a follicle over 18mm.  Had a last-minute spurt where, having done very little for weeks, follicle grew a lot in 3 days.

Joe - presumably if AF doesn't arrive and pt negative (just to be sure) they will induce AF so you don't have to wait indefinately?  12 days is well overdue.

Took trigger on Wednesday (having managed to inject puregon without much incident for 20 days I somehow rammed the darn ovitrelle into what I can only imagine was a nerve and DH just about had to scrape me off the ceiling).  Its fair to say DH and I have done pretty much all we can do on our part, so its a waiting game.  

Any advice on when i should test?  I was planning 14 days from trigger, but open to any advice.  The slight issue is that I'm going abroad for a week in about 12 days so it will be pretty tight between doing the pt and, assuming negative, getting another puregon presciption as undoubtedly AF will arrive on my week away from the UK.  I have anough puregon for, probably, 5-6 days in my fridge so options are either to hedge my bets, hope that if AF comes it comes late enough for the 5-6 shots to be enough, or to shell out the not unsubstantial prescription charge for another 300mg puregon just in case.  I'm inclined not to get any more and, worst case, I just take the 50mg every 2 days when I'm away, have scan on return, and catch-up with higher doses if doc thinks needed.

Of course,   that this cycle worked so I don't need to worry about further prescriptions!

Take care everyone.
L


----------



## two_babies

congratulations Suze ! I am very pleased for you. Wishing you a healthy and enjoyable pregnancy. Are you going to join the waiting for the 1st scan board or 1st Trimester board? Or is it all too soon and has not sunk in yet? How were your blood test results?

Congratulations Lilyput on your 2ww. Hoping it's a BFP and therefore you won't need further prescriptions.

Penni: have you seen your hormone specialist yet?

Nancy: just keep at it, despair not...

me: still get tired easily and have nausea every day, but no actual throwing up or anything.. I am counting down the days to my 12 week scan on the 9th March..can't wait...

hello to anyone I may have missed !!


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi Penni,
              I did a hpt about a week ago and it was negative so i didn't bother to do anymore as I've done about 8 so far (DH not pleased with me at all as the bill is adding up) Anyway i did have a scan at the clinic and apparently my lining is 18mm which is a whopper! 
Cons said that either I'm pregnant (which i doubt as the hpt's were all negative) or my AF will start within a week as the lining is too thick for y body to support it any further. He also said that even if AF doesn't start he will not give me anything to trigger it as he wants me to have a natural AF , just wondering how long he expects me to wait for before i go crazzyy
What do you guys think?

love joexxx


----------



## jooles

HELLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO LADIES 

Well im back thanks to hubbys being glued to the man utd game on tv and not to the puter doing assignments like he usually is  im afraid to ask him for laptop as he is stressed to eyeballs with this course  and i usually get growled at  sooooo im making the most of having it tonight to say hello to everyone and catch up on all the bizz.......................

first of all SUZE AND DH congratulations on your amazing news!!!!!!    that is fab and gives the rest of us some hope               that everything is grand at your scan!! im sure your still in shock!!!!!

joe   sorry to hear about your grandfather i hope you and your family are doing ok   i would be inclined just to hold on for another week and see if your period comes!!! if not then maybe do another test in 10 days or so? theres nothing more dissapointing than a negative test and it could really get you down so try and hold off and remember were all here to give ya   and a listening ear if needed  

two babies how ya feelin? countdown is on now for your scan - im even getting excited for ya!!!!!!! 

penni -   how ya doing hun? how is your best friend and new baby? i know were always delighted for friends when they have babies and all is ok but still tears at the heartstrings a bit so sending ya big   and loads of             

lilyput how ya bearing up on 2ww - keeping everything crosssed for ya 

nancy how you get on with scans etc  

hello and welcome to lucy - hope we can all put our heads together and give ya any advice you need!! youll not be short of support on here as the girls are fab  

strawberry how ya getting on with injections and any further info about your bleed yet  you know im Dr g fav patient in the whole wide world of the RFC  

well not much happening with us - up for scans yesterday were on day 11 of cycle and nothing happening.  as usual lining stil very thin and ovaries very quiet so im up to double dose on alternate days and back up on friday again to see if anything happening!!!! the whole process is being made much easier at the minute by the arrival of a fab and fit young doc who the nurses have christened Dr Gorgeous and i have to agree he defo makes the early mornings easier to bear    im sure strawberry will back me up on this one as were currently fighting over who gets him at next appointment   

anyhoo gotta scoot for my bedtime mug of tea  have also got mild addiction to shredded wheat and weetabix with hot milk and sugar at the minute so think ill have a few of them as well    Ah well sure its healthier than my beloved cadburys which im trying to save for weekend treat now instead of my wine!!!

i know ive missed some people out but thinking of you all and sending    

take care everyone and ill be on during week if i can wrestle lap top off hubby for an hour or two  

love jules xx


----------



## two_babies

Hey Jooles ! don't worry, follies will soon start to get bigger...

Penni hun: you okay? not heard from you. Have you had your appointment with the hormone specialist?

Have a good day everyone else !!!


----------



## Nancy1976

Hello girls!

Suze CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!!!  Hooray hooray another BFP on here!! Well done girl!!        So happy for you sweetheart you must be over the moon...

I'm really sorry everyone but this is going to be a bit of a me post as I've had a right old week.....work has been really busy as we are pitching for some new business and had a MASSIVE meeting on Tuesday, so I've been at work will really late loads.

But on a right old emotional note, on Friday after I wrote on here my sister called to tell me she was pregnant.  And I won't lie, I was devastated which is so bad of me but I just couldn't help it.....then on Saturday I went to a wedding and noticed that my best friend wasn't drinking then I heard her boyfriend saying to her 'what do you want  mt to do with this' pointing to the glass of champagne in her hand, and she said 'oh you drink it quickly' so then I knew that she was pregnant too.

I couldn't believe it - my sister and my best friend....oh my god it was too much to take in.  I couldn't speak to my best friend for the rest of the day, i couldn't even look at her!!  

Then the next day she called me as she knew something was wrong and I told her I knew and she was really upset at how I found out and I was really upset, it was all quite horrible, I so wanted to be happy for them but I was just sooo jealous.......they'd both been trying since the beginning of the year so had pretty much got pregnant straight away - how lucky they are....

I'm ok about it now as it's just life and I can't expect people to not get pregnant....but it just hurts, esp as my sis was waiting for me to get pregnant first so that we would have little ones the same age, now its like they just can't wait any longer as we are just taking too long.

Anyway, on a positive note after all this stress at the weekend I went for my scan on Monday and I had one dominant follie of 17mm and the lining was 8mm so the nurse rushed off and got the trigger shot, and me being me couldn't just be happy with that as I wished there were two so that there would be more chance of getting pregnant and also I would love twins so that I wouldn't have to go through all this over again!!  But also I was worried that 17mm wasn't big enough a it was 17mm last time and i had a BFN.  So I asked her if it was worth waiting for it to get a bit bigger and she said that it could burst by itself then and then it would be no good  Not sure what she meant by that.

So we had to BD on Monday night (but I was at work till midnight, so it was not the most romantic affair when I got home at 12.30!!), we also had to last night and we are going to tonight as well.

So then it's on with the 2WW.  Have to go back next Monday for progesterone blood test, so fingers crossed, but trying not to get my hopes up about it all again.

Do you girls think 17mm is ok??

Jules - just saw your post - my follies never seem to start doing anything until about day 20!!  So don't worry, they will grow for sure.

Welcome to the board Lucy - everyone on here is lovely and really supportive.

Sending all the rest of you lots of big hugs and really sorry to go on about me loads in this post, I hope you all understand how I feel and don't think I am an unfeeling b*tch for not feeling happy for them, I think it's all so raw at the moment, just the thought of seeing them both getting bigger honestly makes me feel sick, and that is so wrong, god I hate myself for feeling it....

Anyway will write again soon now that work has calmed down I can be on here more again!  Hooray!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## joeimpatient

hello lovely ladies, how is everyone?

Nancy congrats on being on the dreaded 2ww . It's awful isn't it just waiting and waiting to find out if it's worked or not, but saying that it also means you got over the first hurdle and are now on the second and you will get over this second hurdle and get a BFP, you gotta stay positive hun, it will happen, for some it happens sooner and for some later but i have everything crossed that this time you get a BFP. 

two-babies how are you feeling hunny? how is little beanie? hope your both well.

Lilyput how are you hun? how is the 2ww treating you hun? what date did the clinic give you to test hun?

Strawberry how are you sweety? i see your follies are being very naughty! here is a folly dance to help them grow hun            
It's better they grow slowly than too much too fast hun or you might end up having an abandoned cycle like me, I know its still very frustrating though.Wouldn't it be wonderfull if our bodies did what we wanted it to do! wishfull thinking ey 

Penni how you doing hun?

sorry to those i have missed but a big hello all the same.

Well as for me AF turned up with a vengeance, strangely enough i was surfing the net and came across an article about ways to induce a late period naturally and read that if you boil some parsley in some water for 30 min or so and drink about 4 cups in a day that is suppose to help.Well i managed only " cups (didn't like the taste at all) then surprise surprise 12 hours later AF arrives! how cool is that.
Anywhoo I'm down at the clinic Thursday to see if lining is thin and also to see if I have a cyst or not and if i do this month tx will be cancelled so I'm feeling really nervous and can't sleep, which would be why I'm up at 1am typing this(along with the fact that i suffer from insomnia since childhood )
Ill let you guys know after my scan,wish me luck.
love joexxx


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi all,

          just a quick post to let you know I'm going ahead with tx , soo pleased about that.
    Need some advice though girls, Cons said he wants me to inject every other day and without the suprefact this time which i am unsure of.What if i ovulate on my own? next scan is next Thursday and when i raised concern over this they said chances are i wont ovulate so soon, but what if i do? that means another cycle abandoned 
Cons said if i use suprefact i might produce too many follies again , I thought it was the stimming drugs that did that 

So girls what i was wondering was did any of you girls use suprefact or did you use just the stimming drugs on its own?

Thanx for your time girls.

love joexxx


----------



## Lilyput

Hi All

Joe - glad to hear about tx but can't be much help as I was only taking stim drug (puregon).  

Nancy - my cons has always said to me 17 and above is fine.  Not sure what your nurse meant by saying if it was to be released naturally it would be no good.  surely all the trigger is doing is making sure that it does release - it doesn't do anything else.  when I saw my nurse a week or so ago and I was at 24mm she thought that, at that size, I would likely ovulate naturally (and probably within 24 hours) but, after speaking to my cons, they decided I should take the trigger shot that day anyway, just in case.  I think  this was more to do with my history of pretty large cysts developing following treatment than anything else.ANyway, best of luck for Monday's test - Welcome to the 2ww.

Jooles - hope you see some action (and Dr G) today  

nurse suggests I test next Wed which will be 14 days from shot.  Must admit I don't feel very hopeful.  Getting some familiar stomach pains.

Good weekend everyone.

L
xx


----------



## Nancy1976

Thanks Lilyput.  Don't be disheartened by familiar pains as af pains can be similar to pg symptoms, keeping everything crossed for you!

I know I thought the same about ovulating naturally - what would be the problem with that?  I don't understand.  Am still feeling like 17mm is too small and wished she'd waited one more day but there is nothing I can do about it now so just have to hope and pray that it's ok this time.

Joe - I've never used Suprefact, just Menopur on its own.  Good luck honey.

So happy it's Friday - going out to Gourmet Burger Kitchen tonight with DH as I have a bogof voucher - what pikeys we are!!  Then we're having a nice day out tomorrow, driving to the countryside and out for a pub lunch, lovely!!

Still haven't really spoken to my best friend or sister, can't face it still, will take time I guess...

Happy weekends everybody! xx


----------



## Nancy1976

Me again!

I forgot to ask - have any of you had a twinge in the side of you dominant follicle during the 2WW ever?  I've had a twinge in my left ovary (where the 17mm follie was) for the last couple of days and just wondered what it was as it's too late for it to be ov pains as I had the trigger on Monday morning and it's now Friday lunchtime.

Not sure if it's the follicle still there and it's not ruptured or not?  Oh god, analysing everything way too much!!  But this twinging is pretty strong and hard to ignore......!!

xxx


----------



## Suzejdc

Hi Ladies,

How are we all?

Nancy - I know I pm'd you re the size of your follie.....I'm sure it will be fine. Fingers crossed for you on your 2WW. Also, I had to reply regardijg the way you were feeling about your sis and best friend. I reckon we've all felt that way one time or another, and given all we've been through it's only natural and nothing to feel embarassed about. I remember last Oct, the day of me and DHs wedding anniversay, a friend phoned us, and I could here DH in the kitchen talking to his mate. And I just KNEW it was a phonecall to tell us that they were expecting, and I immediately burst into tears. I felt it was so unfair, esp on our anniversary (!). DH came back into the room and found me crying, and I said to him "she's pregnant isn't she" and DH was like "how did you know??" It used to get to the stage that I would just have this sixth sense when friends were pregnant, and all my friends (and this is no exaggeration) have fallen pregnant very quickly and no mc's. I used to make excuses no to spend time with them when they were pregnant....it was easier when the babies were born oddly enough, but I found the pregnancy thing worse. So you are not alone, and I know you are secretly thrilled for them both, but at the same time insanely jealous. It's only natural, so please don't beat yourself up about it!! Anyway, hopefully you'll be joining them before long!  

Lily - when are you testing again, Wed 4th? Best of luck, I hope it is a BFP. And don;'t be too disheartened abiyt AF type pains. I was convinced my AF was on the way, and look what happened. Fingers crossed  

Joe - excellent news about being able to start treatment again  I'm sorry but I can't comment on the suprefact as I was just on puregon stimming meds and a pregnyl trigger shot. Sorry! What does suprefact do anyway? I've never heard of it before... 

Strawberry - how are your follies doing? I hope they have started to show some growth. Don't worry about having to inject for a longer time, it's better that way that overstimming too quickly. Slow and steady wins the race. As for your bleeding, I had something like that in my first OI cycle. I was on 50iu and was fine for the first few days, then started to have a very light bleed. The nurse said it was quite normal, and that it was likely that the level I was injecting at wasn't high enough. They kept me on 50iu though for a few more days, then moved me up to 66iu and everything was fine. The bleedig only lasted for 3-4 days max.  

Jooles - and hpoe are your follies and lining doing? I hope they too are showing soem activity. How is Dr G??   Is it not a bit embarassing to have a fit and fab doc doing the fannycam action? Talk about blushing!!  

Penni - not heard from you in a while? How are things?? Hope you ae well hun  

Lucky - welcome! I hope you will settle in on this board. I can honestly say it is one of the best boards I have coem across. Everyone is so supportive and we usually manage to fathom all the various questions out between us. I will take a look at the Q you posted on the other thread. I can't remmebr what you said at the moment, so will finish this post and then look at your Q.  

Have I forgotten anyone? I'm so sorry if I have....not intentional!! We're getting to be such a big group now!

As for me, I'm fine, just doing away. It's slowly sinking in, but I am still being ever so cautious. I'm tired and have suffered with really bad wind (nice!) and a bit of nausea, and I have these constant cramps that aren't too painful, but is my uterus stretching apparently. I went for a blood test last monday, and my HCG levels came back at 613 which the hosp were really happy with (so I was too!) and I made it all official at the docs on Thursday. The fertility clinic have scheduled me for a scan at 7 weeks on 12th March, which I am a nervous wreck about. Even if I see a heartbeat, despite being thrilled, I will still be anxious as I saw a heartbeat last time and then mc'd. Anyway, not a lot I can do, but sit tight and relax and hope that this little beanie is here to stay.  

Right, time for me to go, but I will be checking in to see hwo you are all doing, esp our 2WWers......I'v hoping and praying that there is good news for you all  

Take care

Suze 
xxx


----------



## Strawberry*

Girls I will come back on later for personals but just wanted to let you all that that I should hopefully be taking my first trigger shot 2nite  

I have to ring at 3 to get blood results and if all ok then go for it!  

Do I just have lots of BMS for next few days and then is it 14 days from taking trigger shot I do a preg test?

Any tips while on the 2 ww!?

Back later x


----------



## Suzejdc

Strawberry - good luck, I hope you get to take your trigger tonight. Re BMS, this is what I did:-

Wed - took trigger at 6.45pm, No BMS
Thursday - BMS early evening (like 6.30-7pmish)
Friday - BMS early evening
Sat - no BMS (worried that we shoudl have done)
Sun - BMS at about 10pm

As for the 2WW, I had a few social events so I was lucky that I didn't have much time to think about it too much. I was told by my hosp that my AF woudl be due anytime from the Wed (ie, 2 weeks on from the trigger shot)  to the Friday. I knew though that if I took the trigger shot at 6.45pm on the Wed, then I would likely ov by 36 hours later max, ie, Friday morning 6.45am, so I knew that my AF woudl be due on the Fri/Sat 2 weeks later. So rather than test on the Wednesday, I held off until the Fri morning. That said, I only tested then becuase I had had no spotting, so had an inkling that I might be pregnant. Otherwise I woudl have waited for AF to show up rather than test early and get a BFN.

Best of luck!!  

Suze 
xxx


----------



## lucky173

Hi girls,

I hope all are keeping well and had a good week end break.

I have now completed my first cycle of clomid and hoping that it`s going to work on me.I am also due for my  first appointment at the clinic on 4th March and kind of nervous about it as well.

Will get back to you all after the appointment.

Suze,I have posted a response for you at the other thread.Thanks for your advise.


----------



## Nancy1976

Hello girls.

Thanks Suze for your message re feelings about friends being pregnant.  Am feeling alot better about it all now.  I know what you mean about the actual pregnancy being the hard thing to deal with - if they both had cute little babies now I could handle it, it's the seeing them get bigger and talking about their pregnancies that I am going to find really hard to deal with.

Anyway - not long now till your scan!  Just over a week, you must be soooooo excited!!

Good luck tomorrow Lucky - is this for your first scan or is it just a consultation?

Strawberry - did you take the trigger?  What size were your follies?  Does that mean you are officially on the 2WW!!!

Twobabies - thanks again so much for your PM - you are a sweetheart, hope your well and enjoying your pregnancy.

Penni, Jooles, Fraz - hope you're all ok, haven't heard from you in a while.

Joe - how's it going?  have you started tx yet?

Lilyput - are you still on for testing tomorrow?  Hope af has stayed away for you, keeping everything crossed for you.

As for me - the hospital just called to say that my 21 day blood test (which I had done yesterday) came back at 35.6.  So this means I ovulated (yipppeeee!) but it's still not a high as some I've read about. The nurse said that means nothing and they can't tell at this point whether or not it indicates a pregnancy as it's too early, all it can tell is that I ovulated.  I have been googling it (as you do...!) and it doesn't seem to make too much difference.  Although Suze I know yours was really high this time before you found out you were pregnant...

Oh well, no point worrying about it, just got to wait and see till next week when I can test, that's if I don't get AF before then.  Please god, keep af away!!!

Lots of love to you all, hope you're weeks are going well.............xxxx


----------



## jooles

hi everyone 

well hows things with everyone!!! looks like ive missed a lot over few days!!!  im actually able to get on internet as im off on sick leave so making the most of it when DH is at work   feeling stressed to the hilt and everything seems to be setting me off so i phoned in sick today and going to see doc on thursday and maybe get a line for few weeks to get my head down from up my  

up at hospital this morning and Dr G     reckons ill be takin my trigger shot tomoro!!!!! woohooo!!!!! had a good size follie on the right at 17mm and another one at 12mm so need to phone for results in morning!!!!!  

awwwhhh nanci   i know its a real headmelter when your friends get pregnant!!!!! my BF had a baby two months ago and im ashamed to say ive only seen her once since baby born - im always making excuses not to go round!!! been feeliing down last while back bout whole bloody tx so dont want to go round being a sad sack with her  rest assured your not on your own with these feelings!!! my sis in law had ivf before chrimbo and is pregnant now with twins!!!! ive only been texting her and speaking on phone but will be going to see her for first time on Friday and im not looking forward to it all!!!!!YIKES!!!!  although they are a fantastic couple and im delighted for them!!!


lucky how your appointment go  

strawberry - well did you get your final shot?? did you see Dr G when you were up   ive decided to share him with the other patients 

twobabies isnt your scan coming up soon  how you and DH feeling 


penni   your very quiet this while back hope everything ok with ya? 

hello and    to everyone else - hope your all ok!!!!

oh nearly forgot....................we got a new car!!!!! im delighted as i passed my test in june and have been sharing car with hubby!! hell drive the new car and ill keep the wee one we have now for my wee runaround!!!!  

take care
speak soon

jules  xx


----------



## jooles

sorry ladies meant to say unfortunatley on top of everything else ive only went and got bloody thrush as well  its driving me mad!!! ive ordered stuff from doc but wondering if anybody else has had it and can recommend anything Dr G said this morning that the cream might affect the sperm if were on the 2WW and that i could use a pessary anally!!!! TMI i know!!!!  sorry 

not sure if i can take the tablets if im on 2WW??

meant to say as well in answer to  Suze    believe it or not i actually find it much better having young doc!!! the old codgers in our clinic are a feckin nightmare they are in - out and away and talk to you like your an idiot  im sure strawberry will back me up on that one   he actually has a conversation with ya and explains things really well which is a great help


----------



## Strawberry*

Hey girls I am back with my personals quickly while boss has nipped out  

Nancy   you ovulated!!!  I know wot u mean about the best friends and babies too!  I had 2 very good friends who have just had babies one in Jan and one in Feb!  I feel utterly ashamed of myself wen I get jealous but I guess it is just to be expected when we have been through all that we have!  I have pulled myself together and told myself its their time right now and mine will come and I know when it does there will be NO ONE happier for me than these 2 girls so I must let them enjoy their time for now.  They both even call me Auntie Debs which makes me feel very special  

Lily I have everything crossed for you  

Lucky - how did ur appointment go  

Suze thanks so much for the breakdown of your bms   wot are we like!  Literally share everything here hehehe.  I hope all is well with you too.  

Jooles - massive   comign your way.  I know where i am!  ps - thanks for sharing Dr G I am really appreciating it    

As for me ladies - well i rang yesterday for bloods and they told me to hold off until today and do trigger shot so I am done and all!  I was a little nervous as it was a different needle but I got there!  And yep I have to agree with Jooles of wot I have seen so far young Dr G is the best thing to have come into RFC in a long time!  No only is he very easy on the eye   he also explains so much more than many of them!  So I guess that I am now officially on  the   

Love to everyone else about 
x


----------



## Strawberry*

sorry jooles also meant to say sorry I can't help with the thrush problem cos as u know I am new to all this!  Maybe even ring the nurses station and have a word?  Poor you tho I feel you pain having to talk to Dr G about thrush   

Hope it clears up soon x


----------



## penni_pencil

Girls Im so sorry I havent been on for a while... I too have been on a right downer about it all!  it must be happening to us all at the same time! been off sick ast week aswell Jules...just couldnt cope...everyone around me getting pg and having babes... too hard!  I read some of your comments about it and im glad its not just me feeling that way x

So, sorry, no personals for now, ill catch up though....

I managed to get my hysterscopy done under Bupa so had it done on Saturday and all is fine! no scaring, nothing! other than a really small cervix, the smallest he had ever seen he said... so he made it slightly bigger  He reckons that shouldnt of stopped the bleed, but he said you never know now its bigger you might get a bleed 

So, im back in to see the hospital consultant on 17th March and all being well I can start treamtent again YAY 

So, I can start looking up again instead of bloody not knowing whats going on!  YAY

xxx


----------



## Lilyput

Hi everyone, just a very quick update from me.
Sadly no need to test as AF arrived last night.  Its extremely frustrating.  

Just arranged for the next shipment of drugs to come before my holiday and I'll start second course of treatment with first scan when I'm back from hols on 18th (day 15).

Nancy, Strawberry - hope all well with you both and that you get a better result than me
Penni - good to have you back

Lily
xx


----------



## Strawberry*

Aww Lily I am so sorry  

I hope you have a lovely holiday.  Are u off newhere nice?

Girls can I ask has anyone had really bad back pain after you took Ovitrelle?  I work up fine at 6am and by 7am I was lying crying with the pain in my lower back.  Hubby rang the clinic to see if I cud take any pain relief and they said it could actually be ovulation pains and if it moves around to stomach I am to come up and see them.  I am in such pain


----------



## penni_pencil

Lilyput so sorry to hear your news   Try relax on your holiday and get regenerated ready for treatment when get back....where are you off nice?

Strawbery, Im not sure on that pain, has it moved or is it staying put for now? is it easing off?  OH lordie, sounds like your in the wars   You stay in bed if you can and rest, and if you get any more worried be straight on the phone to them again!


----------



## Nancy1976

Oh Lilyput I'm so sorry, you must be devastated.  I'm sending you a massive big hug  

Don't let it ruin your holiday though - you go off and have an amazing time - at least you can have a few drinks and enjoy yourself!  It'll be a bfp for you next time honey I'm sure. 

Strawberry - no I've never had back pain but I've only ever had pregnyl not ovitrelle although I assume its th same thing?  Hope you're ok and it's eased off a bit, take it easy....

xxx


----------



## Nancy1976

Oh I forgot - welcome back Penni indeed, good to hear from you.  Try and keep your spirits up sweetheart, I totally know how you feel about everyone around you having babies - not sure if you've read my posts but I found out in one weekend that my sister and my best friend were pregnant and had both only been trying for one month.  I was gutted.  Still finding it hard to deal with which is terrible I know.....

You'll get there sweetie,  I have a feeling that it won't be long either. xxx


----------



## Lilyput

Thanks Ladies

I'm off skiing in Switzerland which is exactly the break I need. I'm thinking a little bit of skiing and much  

L
xx


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi girls, 
            how is everyone? hope your all well.
Lilyput so sorry hun, was really hoping and praying that you get a BFP this time. Hope you get a BFP next time hun 
Glad your going on holiday, great timing as well,hope you have a smashing time.

sorry this is a quick post, just wanted to let you know how my scan went. It's great news, i have 1 follie at 15mm on the right and 2 on the left at 12mm so they said at least 3 potential lead follies! had some others but they were too small, so its all systems go.

I am to trigger on Saturday. I'm a bit confused about something though and wonder if any of you gals could advise,
the nurse said that tomorrow i should take puregon and suprefact (buserelin) as normal and no suprefact on Saturday ( day of trigger)
does that sound ok to you girls? it's just i thought you were suppose to use suprefact on the day of trigger but with no stimms 
is that right? Also i am to use 5000 iu of pregnyl. I read a lot on here about people using 10000 iu of pregnyl so do you think 5000 iu will be enough? They were all in a rush this morning so i couldn't ask and the clinic is closed today and tomorrow and also during the weekend so I've only got the emergency number. can any of you girls advise please. I will also ask on during treatment board.
Thanks for your help girls and will speak yo you later,Bye....Love joexxx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hello all!

Well, it's been over a month since I last checked the board following our house move and how fantastic to find that Suze has had a BFP!  Congratulations Suze - I'm absolutely made up for you.  You must be over the moon.  Hurrah!

Glad to see everyone else is still here - plus a few new faces.

Two babies - hope all is well with you.  I haven't had time to read all the posts but see you're off for your 12 week scan v soon.  Wow that's gone quickly.

Penni - how are you matey?  Really pleased you've had some further investigations, with some reassuring results.  We will get there... we have to ... sometime soon.

As for me - well, TTC has fallen off my radar a little for the last 6 weeks, which has been a bit of a relief really.  The house move went well and we are deliriously happy in our new home.  It's so nice to have something positive happen after more than 3 years of upset and frustration.  I finished my last OI cycle in Jan so am now on my second 'drug free' cycle.  I'd forgotten what if feels like to be honest.  I called the hospital at the beginning of Feb and they confirmed we are pretty much at the top of the NHS IVF list, so should hear within 6 weeks (and if not to chase them).  So fingers crossed the IVF ball will start rolling in the next couple of weeks.  Scary, as it feels like the last chance saloon.  But am remaining hopeful that we will be joined in our new home by a long awaited bundle in the next year...

Anyhow, just wanted to say hello again and of course offer my congratulations to Suze.  Hope to read of more BFPs in the coming weeks.

Cowhatgirl xx


----------



## jooles

he everyone 

just posted a very long post and lost the   thing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! arrrrggghhhhhhh 

anyhoo ill try and remember what i posted first time 

joe - hmmmmmmm thats a good question and got me a bit bamboozled  the only thing i can think of is that they might be afraid of the other follies growing too fast or overstimulating?? because they are closed they wont be able to check it so they could be playing it safe? as we all know a lot can happen in a day or two with this tx (says me whose follie jumped from 13mm to 20mm in two days)  im only used to menopur and pregnyl. hope you get a better answer than mine!!!! but gawd why they closed for so long what a nightmare  ours is open every day except saturday which is great!!!


awwwhhh lily what a nightmare  hope your feeling better soon and can start looking forward to your hols and some quality time with your DH!!!! its a hard process and a real roller coaster were all on  just enjoy a bit of chilin out and loads of  have a glass or two for us on here!!!!!! 

penni - hope your feeling bit better as well  what did you say you were off for to your work if ya dont mind me asking??  mine seen me have a meltdown in work on monday so they know i was having bit of a tough time which made it a bit easier when i phoned in sick  got 2 week sick line off doc today as well and he just put it down as stress. even getting the line and informing work i wont be in for 2 weeks made me feel bit better  they were v understanding on monday but i always wonder what they are saying about me being off when im not there  but its good timing for me as im on 2ww anyway so will give me time to chill and relax a bit anyhoo missus you take care of yourself and get dp to spoil you a bit!!! heres some              for ya!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

strawberry   any further info on your sore back  hope your taking it easy!!!!! have sent ya an email anyway

cowhat - wooohooo for your new house  wow cant believe its been that long since youve been on here  glad your enjoying your month of tx and getting ready for the next one 

hello and   to all the ladies ive missed out on!!!!!

well were getting our new car tomoro woooooohoooooo!! wont believe it till i see it sitting on driveway!!  dh thinks im losing the plot as im feeling sorry for our other wee car that will be relegated from driveway to being parked outside the house  weve had it about 10 years and its like part of the family  he says ill be able to look out the window and wave at it   sure at least were keeping it and its going to be my wee runaround!!!!! going to spend the weekend "pimpin my ride" 

also cant stop eating  i blame both the drugs and the cold weather  thats the only thing bout being off work is cosying up on sofa with numerous cups of tea and wee treats to go with them!!!!

anyhoo everyone take care and keep warm  snow in first week of spring!!!! now whats that all about 

jules xx


----------



## penni_pencil

LilyPut - SKiing hey! Nice one! Id love to go, havent got round to trying it yet, must do soon though 

Joe - I normally have my last menopur on the morning and then the tigger shot on the night, pregnyl, I think I only have 5000iu aswell.  I have to have lots of simulation drugs though as my little follies dont grow on minimal doses   They also say that pregnyl gives your follies that last little boost aswell 

Cowwhatgirl so nice to hear from you again, I was only thinking of you the other day wondering how you were getting on in your nice new house   IVF should be soon then...yay, ill keep everything crossed for you, can you continue to post on here aswell as over on the IVF boards as its would be great to still catch up with you   Im actually thinking of doing IVF for my first cycle back, try and get some frozem embs....so its cheaper the next time round   Maybe we'll be starting off together which will lead to our BFPS WOHOO

Jules - I said I was run down, that I had been working too much and with everything going on in my personal life I just couldnt cope.  I explained to him my situation aswell and he understood and said if I need any more time off he will let me bless him.  He also let me come off "oncall" aswell, so thats a bonus, going to speak to him about not doing it at all, cant be bothered with it LOL  Fair play for going to the dr's, i should have done that really and had another week off   at the end of the day our treatment is more important than work and sometimes we just cant cope with it all and need some time off...it seems these last few weeks have affected us all on here, whether it be people getting pg around us, having babies, or just cant cope with it all...we have all been through it in the last couple of weeks..   Thanks for the emoticons! they are a ace LOL  

What car you having nice jules?   closest to a car I coulod find HAHA

I cant stop eating either! Im just sooo hungry all the time  bloody weather HAHA

Hello everyone else...how you all doin?  Thank F**k its the weekend HA HA  off to the pub after shift tonight (10:30pm) and then out tomorrow with my lovely sister who's my rock in all this and my mum is coming down for the evening too, so lots of drinks tomorrow  YAY not YAY for sunday morning hangover though LOL Got to get it all in before tx starts HAHA


----------



## joeimpatient

Thank you everyone for your replies, i don't know what i would do without you girls, you are all my very solid rock       I feel so teary now  

One last question girls (sorry)
I gather all of you have only had the stimulation drugs and no suprefact (buserelin)?  I wonder why i was given suprefact 

I did ask once and my clinic say that the cycle is better managed with suprefact than without it 

Anyway wish me luck girls as Dh and I have some serious bms ahead of us  .

bye for now girls and take care. joexxx


----------



## Nancy1976

Hello girls!

Am going to visit the in-laws for the weekend and they don't have a computer so quickly wanted to say GOOD LUCK TWO BABIES on Monday at your scan.  Bet you cannot wait now!!

Let us know all about it.

Hope the rest of you have lovely weekends, will write again next week.  My official test date is Wed which is 16 days after the injection but not sure I can wait till then, but don't want to get a false positive from the trigger and be all excited, oh we'll see....

Lots of love to you all.........xxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Good luck Nancy! I sure you'll be the 3rd BFP on the board YAY

Have a lovely weekend


----------



## jooles

hi everyone!!

nancy njoy your weekend and   and   that you and dh get results you are waiting for"!!!!!!!!

penni - hows things??   hope your starting to feel a bit better!!!!!!!!!!! our new car is ford focus its silver and gorgeous!! 

strwberry - hows things with you do you still have your sore back!!

2babies     everything is grand for you and dh on monday 

sorry just a short post tonight ladies!!!! im going to pick your brains a bit  and i know weve all asked this question ok so i took final injection on wednesday morning!!! weve done the deed  wednesday, thursday and friday nite and dh is convinced we have to tonite as well!!!! now as ya all know ive had thrush so finding it a tad uncomfortable and its not making me feel particualry amourous at the minute  so do you all think i could leave it tonight and start again tomoro night  also today ive pains in both sides my boobs feel a bit sore and nipples tender as well  good or bad ya think??

gotta scoot - chinese on its way  

hello and big   to anyone i havent mentioned but im thinkin of ya all

take care

jules xx


----------



## two_babies

Hello everyone !!!

I hope you are all having a brilliant weekend ! Just posting to say hi....

Nancy: congratulations on you ovulating and wishing you all the best for a BFP !You have a fantastic memory, yes I do have my scan on Monday...but guess what I had one on Wednesday just gone at which I was 12 weeks exactly. It was a reassurance scan. Basically I had a scare on the Friday before the Wed. I had some brown discharge, panicked and took myself to A&E... spent 5 hours( waiting to see a doc) crying my brains out thinking of all kinds of evil thoughts. To cut the long story short. I did a cervix examination. It was closed which is good and was booked in for a scan on the Wed... I saw my beautiful baby and was so relieved. His/her legs and arms were flying everywhere !!!

Lilyput ! I am so sorry but despair not. remember there is a one in a 4 chance in every cycle. Just keep at it and it will surely hit home with a BFP. I had mine on my 5th cycle and Suze had hers on her 2nd cycle. Game of numbers !

Penni !!! so good to hear from you. I was going to send you a PM. I thought you were too depressed to post. Please don't give up. You are such a strong girl and a massive support to everyone on this board ! I just feel so frustrated that you have not been doing the cycles back to back. I really pray that there will be no more investigations so that you can get on with your cycles and get that BFP. You have done it before, so I know without a shadow of doubt that you can conceive. It's just about having those opportunities. Wishing you much love and best wishes.

Cowhatgirl: reall really nice to hear from you and I am so pleased that you are on top of the list. I wish you all the best and please do keep us updated. Congratulations on your house. I am really envious. DH and I live in a 2 bed flat and we do wish we could afford a house, but we can't. I am out of work at the moment or should I say my contract ends this week and I have been looking for work without much joy !!

Joeimpatient: congratulations on reaching the 2ww. I am sorry I am clueless on all the drugs you have mentioned. Good luck!

Strawberry and Jooles: I think you are both on the 2WW as well right? Good luck...

okay ladies have a good Sunday night..
I am sorry if I have missed anyone out !!

Suze: how are you doing? sunk in yet?


----------



## Suzejdc

Hi All,

How are we doing? Hope you are all having nice Sundays.....and not thinking too much about work tomorrow!

Nancy - how is your 2WW going?? How are you feeling?? What dose of trigger did you take out of interest? If you took 5000iu then there is a possibility that you could test sooner than Wed as it's more than liklely the HCG from the trigger will be out your system by then. But maybe to be absolutely safe, wait till Wednesday.....if you can that is! Best of luck.

Cowhatgirl - hello! So pleased to read that your house move went well and that you are loving being in your new home. Hopefully it's a good omen!! Can't beleive you are about to start IVF, but better getting straight into it without hanging about. I'm sure this will be just what you need, and that you will have that BFP before time. Thinking of you!

Penni - Hope you had a good blast on Fri with your sis and mum. Nothing like afew drinks to temporarily forget the rollercoaster of ttc, and it's prob good to get it off your chest for a bit. Hope you get a chance to regroup and spend some 'ME' time off work (that's 'you' time, not me obviously!) and restart treatment in whatever form soon. Sounds like you might be CHG on IVF, and again, I'm sure that BFP is out there for you too.

Lily - yuou'll be whosh-whoshing down the slopes as I type this, but I'm so sorry to read about your AF showing up, and hope that your holiday will give you an opp to let your hair down, forget about ttc for a bit, then give it some welly when you get back and start your new cycle.

Joe - I used 5000iu of pregnyl, and it was enough for me! so I'm sure you'll be fine! Enjoy your bms, no doubt you're 'hard' at it all this weekend!!

Strawberry - sorry I can't comment on the trigger pain you've had? Hope it didn't hang about. Perhaos it was just a particulary strong ov pain?? You'll be on the 2WW too now so fiegrs crossed it's not too long, and of course fingers crossed for that bfp!

Jooles - boo to the pesky thrush! But your bding plans sounds pretty good to me. Lots of swimmers there for when the egg pops out, and lots to meet it at the other end too! So it's another fingers crossed for your on your 2WW and hoping for a bfp.

Twobabies - nightmare midweek for you, but glad it was a happy outcome, and fantastic you got to see beanie waving back at you. I've read that brown spotting is okay, 'just' old blood and quite normal, but I woud lhave been the same as you, believe me. You can have a lovely scan tomorrow, esp after having a good scan on Weds.

As for me, I'm okay, just doing away. I've a scan on Thursday morning when I will be 7 weeks, and I am partly excited, and partly terrified. Still so early, so trying to be cautious and just taking each precious day as it comes. My main symptoms are sore bbs (which have developed some amazing veins, on my stomach and legs too) and tiredness. The odd occasional bout of nausea, but nothing too bad, although it could still hit me so I shouldn't speak too soon.

Anyway, must run, am going to run DH to meet a mate for a pint and a game of virtual golf!

Have a lovely rest of the weekend, and I look forward to reading of some good news very soon! 

Suze 
xxx


----------



## Nancy1976

I'm trying not to get my hopes up......but I did a test on Saturday to see if the trigger was out my system (12 days post trigger) and got a faint line, then I did one yesterday and got another faint line, but a bit darker, then I did one this morning and I got a line again, even darker than yesterday. (I've got those cheap ebay tests so i don't mind using them every day!!).

Today is 14 days since the trigger.....do you think this could possibly be it?

I also have a really metallicy taste in my mouth which I've read can be an early sign.

Really trying not to get my hopes up, but it's difficult!

Am not going to ring the hospital until tomorrow as they'll probably tell me it's too early today.

Do you think this is it girls?

xxx


----------



## Suzejdc

Ooh Nancy, sounds v promising!! Esp the metallic taste bit!

Here is soemthing I found in the net re HCG and how long it stays in the body:-

"If you had an hCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) shot and want to take a home pregnancy test, you must keep this in mind. Approximately one half of drug is removed each 28 hours and so for accurate results you should wait at least 12 days and preferably 14 days from an hCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) injection to be confident that a qualitative test is giving a reliable answer. If you test too soon after an hCG (Human Chorionic Gonadotropin) shot, you might get a false positive. Most doctors recommend that you wait 14 days after a 10,000 IU injection, 10 days after a 5,000 IU injection, or 7 days after a 2,500 IU injection."

I say keep using the cheapie tests, and buy a really reliable one (like the CB digital one) for when you do a test on Wednesday (if you can hold out that long that is!)

So exciting!!

Keep us posted!

Suze 
xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Nancy Im soooooooooooo excited for you!  Some hospitals tell you to the test 14 days after tigger shot, so you would on schedule for BFP! YAY mine say 14 days from ovulation, so thats 16 from tigger... but in all honest you sound like a    

blinking hell, you must be all over the place at the moment!  Im sure its defo a BFP though babes!  Keep us posted..   Im going to say congrats now as Im 90% sure its a BFP for you... nice one...wohoooo


----------



## Strawberry*

Morning girlies    

how on earth can it be Monday again!  I seem to blink and the weekend is gone!  Now where to start ..........

Lily - you should be on the slopes now   so look forward to hearing about your hol wen you get back

Penni - how are you feeling now?  Hopefully a little brighter.  You are defo not alone  

Joe - Did u take your trigger shot?  everything crossed now  

Jooles - how are you doing?  I hope ur resting up and taking it easy and not bashing the bank account too much with ebay  

twobabies - what a week!  Glad all was well tho and you got a little peek at wee bean and bet you can't wait to see he/she again today   all goes well again which I am sure it will!

Suze you have some v promising symtoms there so that is great   Good luck with the scan be sure to update us  

Nancy Nancy Nancy this all sounds soooooooooooooo promising!  Oh I am vvv excited!!!  I am   the positives just keep on showing!  Pls keep us up to date will be thinking of ya!  (ps one of my sis's symptoms was the metallic taste too  )

As for me ladies thanks to all of you who rreplied about the back pain!  I am just assuming it was just a muscular pain and nothing to do with ovulation!  But as from yesterday it was much much easier thank god!     I am on the dreaded 2 ww although I do have to say it is going in quite quickly!  I have been thinking loads lately about how implantation actually works so maybe some of you lovely ladies could help!  I took my trigger shot last Tuesday so IF I were successful whereabout in the 2 ww roughly would implantation take place?  I have my Preg tests all ready but gave them to H to hide away just incase I got tempted!  

Hope I have got everyone and   to everyone else 
x


----------



## Nancy1976

Thanks Suze / Penni / Strawberry - I should have waited really but I'm just so impatient I couldn't!! Will test again tomorrow with the cheapy one and then, again on Wednesday with a proper one.

Trying to stay calm and not think about it but that is SO easier said than done.  DH is worried about me getting me hopes up too much, bless him.

OK, deep breaths, roll on Wednesday!!!! 

Two babies  -so happy everything worked out for you ok in the end, you must have been in a right state, it must have been lovely to see him / her moving around!

Strawberry - I'm not really in a position to give advice on what works in 2WW yet, but I did eat loads of brazil nuts which contain selenium which is supposed to really good for making a good womb lining.

Suze - I'm not sure what dosage of trigger I had??  Oh well, by Wed I should be sure.  Wow I can't believe you are 7 weeks already, good luck for thursday babe, will be thinking of you.

Penni - sending you a big hug   and hope you are feeling a bit better about stuff this week.

Jooles - Sounds to me like you did the deed plenty enough, my nurse always says, day of the trigger and two days after, this time we did it two days before as well, fingers crossed honey.

Joe - hope you enjoyed your weekend of bms!  Hope your 2WW goes quickly for you.

Ok, better get back to doing some work, but finding it hard to concentrate!!!  I just want Wednesday to be here now!!

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi girls

Thanks so much for my lovely welcome back!  I shall continue to lurk and post when I can.  And will certainly let you know as soon as I have any news re the IVF cycle.  Penni - would be cool if you too start another IVF cycle.  Would be v reassuring to have you as a cycle buddy!

Nancy - sounds v promising...!  Shall certainly be keeping a v close eye on the board and look forward to hearing your update on Weds.  V exciting though - will keep everything crossed for you.

Penni - I assume you had another scan today, despite having one last week (what a nightmare that must have been - so glad all was well)?  How did it go?

Right, must get on with some work!  Sending loads of positive thoughts to all.

Cowhatgirl


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi my wonderfull cyber friends,
                                               first of all AGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH! I did a really long post with personals to each and every single one of you and just was about to press post when i don't know what happened and the post got deleted 
Oh well here i go again,


Nancy- OMG OMG OMG! aww hun I'm soo very happy for you, that definitely sound like a  . you must be so excited/nervous. I'm 99.9% sure it's the real thing, you have GOT to let us know on Wednesday still though.Ooooh I'm so excited for you babes, good luck.

Two-babies- what a nightmare you went through! you must have been so scared, i am so happy that you and your little precious one are well now. take things easy and look after yourself hun .

Cowhatgirl- hope your well. hope you start tx soon hun. let us know wont you.

Strawberry- wow i cant believe the horrid 2ww is going quickly for you! for me that is the worst part of tx as your just waiting around to find out if this is finally the cycle that has worked. I love your attitude though, wish i have the same patience as you. I really hope that your next to get a BFP straight after nancy- lots of     .let us know how you get on sweety.

penni- so happy to hear you will start tx soon, its so hard not knowing where you are re tx.Let us know when you can start.take care babes.

lily- hope your having a blast! I wish i was on holiday to somewhere nice. look after yourself hun.

Suze- I'm so excited about your scan on Thursday! i bet you cant wait to see your little beanie. Let us know how it goes hun and take care .

Jooles - how are you hun? bet your tired from all that bms! i know i am. just realised we are almost cycle buddies! When are you testing hun?

As for me, well i triggered on Saturday and have had bms on Friday night,sunday afternoon and will again as soon as I'm done posting this, I'm sure that should do it.But like jooles i am also wondering if it is enough or if i should have bms on Monday night just to cover all bases . It does seem awfully tiring though and like a chore more than anything else . But to make it easier i close my eyes and imagine the baby/babies we could be potentially making and find that helps 
I wonder if on officially on 2ww yet? I've planned on testing everyday with those cheapy ebay hpt's to see when the trigger leaves so that if i mirraciously get BFP I'll know its the real deal rather than wonder if its the trigger- what do you girls think? I also had some egg white cm on sunday and today and also a sharp pain on the right side ovary area and then on sunday i had some pain on the left hand side, do you think i ovulated twice or is that not possible? ( had 1 follie on the right and 2 on the left).

Anyway Dh is getting tired of waiting and is threatening to fall asleep if i don't hurry must dash 

sorry if I've missed anyone (not intentional). Hello all the same.

love joexxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Suze - Good luck for Thursday

Strawberry - Yeah Im back to my normal self...I think its just knowing I can start next week thats doing it 
Im glad the 2WW is going quick for you.....  can you give us some tips as mine always drag! LOL  I think implantation takes approx a week...I did find it on google somewhere which said what each day did, but i can't find it now.. im sure it was a few days to travel down, then a few days to implant and the hormones to being generated...

Nancy - Nearly there... YAY  Im ready and waiting with the BFP icons!

two-babies - My word Im glad you took yourself to A&E best thing to do rather than sitting at home worrying about it.....so pleased the scan went well...and you get to see him/her again thursday... YAY  almost worth faking it so you can see more of them LOL

Joe - I think you have done enough, the egg only lasts for 24 hours once released  but then again, 36hr after tigger shot is just an approximate.... the time i got pregnant we only had it 3 times....as long as theres sperms there ready anf waiting I think thats best 

I can't believe you were actually going off to bed at 1.41am this morning to have BMS! LOL  i would of have to of def'd it LOL

Jules - How you getting on on the 2WW? I think you did enough aswell babes   

Hello everyone else, hope your all well 

Me xxx 

PS - I know what you all mean about losing your posts... I got so fed up of it, I type mine onto notepad first then copy it over.....LOL

xxx


----------



## Nancy1976

Sorry for the delay girls..............but I have some good news.....it's a definite   !!!!!

I am in shock!!

I did another cheapy test yesterday and it was positive again, and the line was a little bit darker, so I rang the hospital and the nurse was over the moon and said there was no way the trigger would still be in my system.  

So I 'treated myself'(!) to a pack of those digital tests yesterday and did one this morning and it flashed up 'Pregnant' really quickly, then it said conception time 1-2 weeks although it is actually 2 weeks, so I'm going to do the other one on Saturday and hopefully the time will have changed to 2-3 weeks.

I just can't believe it has actually worked, I'm so happy, but also am SOOOOOO worried it will go wrong like last time.

I have this weird lower back pain that I get one my period is about to come on, I've had it for a few days and am really worried it means something bad.

But must try and stay positive, the weird thing is, it was exactly a year ago today that I had the ERPC....but I must look to the future though and not dwell on the past.

Me and DH are sooooo excited.  The nurse booked me in for my 7 week scan on Monday 30th March at 2pm, I can't wait!!!!  No blood tests or anything though, we just have to wait till the scan!!

It's DH's birthday on Saturday and mine on Tuesday (St Paddy's Day) and this is the best, most wonderful birthday present ever.  I feel so lucky.

That's three BFP's on this board already this year and I have a really good feeling that there are lots more to come..........xxxxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO       

 YAY  This is great news!  Welcome Nancy!  The back pain is all good... you get period like symptoms when pregnant, its just means your womb is starting to grow 

Im sure this time round everything will be fine, its wierd isnt it that its a year today?  Sign of good things to come for me thinks!  Roll on 30th March so you can see your babies heart beat    

3 down....7 (i think) to go!  Good things have come to this board!

Jules, Joe and strawberry hoping you three bring 3 more 's for us over the next week or two, then cowhatgirl, me, lilyput and Fraz can bring the rest when we are on treatment!

Positive board has finally arrived this year!

Nancy! sooooooooooooo pleased for you.......  any tips?

xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

oh,also nancy, where did you get all your pg tests from for cheap? im going to order me some  LOL


----------



## Strawberry*

Nancy at last!!!  U have no idea how many times I have logged on here this morning to check!!!!

I am utterly over the moon for you!!!!  Massive congrats and I will keep saying loads of   for you that this little one sticks!

Here is to lots more good news in the future girls  
xx


----------



## Suzejdc

Nancy - am so thrilled for you!! I've been in and out the site all morning waiting for you to post.....then I go out for lunch and come back and missed all your posts!

Anyway, chuffed to bits for you. Lots of very positive babydust flying round this board now, it's just a matter of time now girls before we all have BFPS.

Hey - don't worry about the AF like pains, get used to them! It's just your utereus stretching and you'll have them for a while. 

Oh happy days!

Excuse the lack of smileys - I'm at work and it's busy round my desk at the moment, so can't add any right now.......makes it too obvious what I'm doing ( i type this up in my main mail and cut and paste it into FF)

Suze
xxx


----------



## Nancy1976

Thanks girls, and thanks for the PM Two Babies as you can't post at work.

I'm just floating on cloud nine at the moment!!

Tips.....I drank loads of fresh grapefruit juice in the weeks leading up to ovulation to help with the CM, we bd'd two days before the shot (on the Saturday), I had the shot at 8.30am on Monday morning, then bd'd that evening (but not until 1am as I was working REALLY late!) then again Tuesday and Wednesday night.

I also ate LOADS of brazil nuts after ovulation as the selenium is good to help make the womb all nice and comfy, I still am actually. I do tend to eat them every day anyway.

Here is a link for the tests from ebay - you can choose how many pregnancy tests you want and how many ovulation tests or you can just have all pregnancy tests which I did, my sis told me about them and has used them with both of her pregnancies, they are only £1.99 plus £1.80 postage for 20!!! Brilliant!!

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/PRIVATE-20-OVULATION-PREGNANCY-TEST-TESTS-U-decide_W0QQitemZ310119181510QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Health_HealthCare_RL?hash=item310119181510&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1688%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318

Oh girls I can't wait till you all get your BFPs too!!!!!

xxxx

/links


----------



## jooles

hi ya girls 

wooooooooooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhooooooooooooooooooooooo NANCY AND DH      !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ive been out all morning and couldnt wait to get in and check out the news :awwwwwhhhhhh delighted for ya!! just take it easy now and look forward to your scan at end of month.

penni   glad to hear your starting to feel more like yourself again  will keep everyting crossed and   that your tx starts ok next week     

joe - im supposed to test next wednesday but im going to do it on tuesday 17th - st patricks day- and hopefully will have some luck of the irish!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  

suze -   -   everything ok for tomoro!!!! you must be soooooooooooooooooooooo excited!!!! make sure to let us know what happens as soon as ya can - you know we will all be logging on and off tomoro to see whats happened 

strawberry, cowhat,twobabies,lily, - how ya all doing ladies 

well not much happening with me except i got weighed this morning and have put on 4 pounds since last week  - YIKES  thats being off work - doing a lot of vegging and eating but im starting to feel much better and more like myself again  only thing is ive got the aul sore back and boobs short temper and munchies so ive a feeling AF the aul Beatch could be on her way!!!  sure ill let ya all know!!!

take care everyone and speak soon

jules   xx


----------



## joeimpatient

Nancy,                    
Oh sweety, I can't begin to express how happy I am for you and DH, you both must be over the moon. You take things easy and think positive thoughts and don't worry about the back pains as it's perfectly normal.
I bet you can't wait for that first scan! This year all in all seems to be bringing good luck, hopefully we will all get our BFP's before long and instead of talking about tx we will all be talking about all things pregnancy related!
Aawwww hunny here is a massive big group   from all of us and congrats to both of you. Take care sweety,


love joexxx


----------



## jooles

girls meant to put post earlier 2 things i have discovered this week that i think are fab..........................the first is the new killers cd (day and age) its brilliant!!!!! put spaceman on at full blast and it is fantastic   i was dancing round house like a maniac the other day when it was on and it cheered me up no end    
2nd is the new remington shine therapy hairdryer!!! my aunt raved about this and her hair always looked lovely so i decided to splash out and get one! WOW! my hair looks really healthy and sits really well (for a change ) anyone like me with hair that goes into mad frizz as soon as you walk out the door will love it!!! now they arent cheap  i think they are in argos for about forty quid but i got mine on e bay ( yes strawberry i was sucked in yet again  ) for twenty including two cartridges and postage!! 

just thought id let ya all know  

jules xx


----------



## jooles

me again 

just been looking at some other pages on ff and some of the girls have said they would not use hairdye during 2ww now im on the 2ww and was going to get my hair coloured tomoro but dont know what to do now   i think these girls are on the 2ww after receiving ivf treatments so would that make any difference?

jules


----------



## cowhatgirl

Nancy -YAAY!!  Congratulations!  That's such great news.  You must be absolutely thrilled.  Roll on the end of March so you can finally get to see you new bean!

This board is def feeling positive right now.  As Penni suggests, lets hope we all catch those positive vibes and get our BFPs before the year is out.

Hope everyone else is feeling fine and dandy?  Me?  Well, have spoken with the hospital today and they've confirmed our IVF invite is being despatched next week... Eeek! Our new adventure begins... Shall keep you all posted.

Sorry for such a brief post but difficult whilst in the office.  

Take care all.  Cowhatgirl xx


----------



## penni_pencil

cowhatgirl thats such great news!

I have had some more bad news  my thyroid level is low so they are starting me on l-thyroxine 50mcg daily....  ive heard mixed thoughts...some saying they wont let you do treatment with a low thyroid some they will let you....so im now a little worried that i wont be able to start soon!

Cowhatgirl - I so hope we an start together on our IVF journey!  keep everything crossed my consultant will let me continue! dont think I could cope if he doesnt... I wont leave the place until he says I can!

xxx


----------



## two_babies

Awww Penni sweetie, you are having a tough time aren't you.... just remember we are all hear for you and are really wishing you all the best. I really do hope it won't delay your treatment.

re: IVF... are you on top of the list or will you be going private?


----------



## penni_pencil

Ive had my free one, last year, so Im having to pay, but Im going through the NHS.  Although after this next one (if I dont fall pg) I might look at going to a private hospital whilst im waiting to do it again...we'll see

xxx


----------



## Strawberry*

aww penni you are having a tough time   I hope things get better for you.

Girls I am   My period has arrived so I didn't even get to test day.  Gutted.  I am out 2nite with the girls and I am half tempted to drink.  I have not touched alcohol since I started all this.  Has anyone had any alcohol while injecting?
x


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Strawberry so sorry to hear AF has arrived  I normally have a few when im on injections, i try not to when im on the 2ww. When is your test day? I would test anyway and if negative go out and let your hair down and have a few beers with your mates, its just what you need to take your mind off it all....you deserve it after AF arriving


----------



## Strawberry*

Thanks Penni.  Test day is Tuesday I did a clearblue today but its negative and af is here properly now.
My clinic is supposed to be open on Saturdays and I was ringing them to check should I start off with 75IU again but no answer.
I just can't decide on the wine front   yep a good drink is defo wot i need hehehehe


----------



## two_babies

Hi Strawberry, I too am sorry to hear of AF arriving...

Please be strong and try again..it will happen soon. Re: alcohol, I hardly drink (as I am very weight concious) so the answer is no...did drink once tho on a wine tasting tour....it was too in my face..had no choice.

Penni: hopefully the NHS one will not cost too much...is hubby working now?
My contract ended on Friday so I am at home desperately looking for a new one before I start showing..


----------



## penni_pencil

Strawberry so sorry babes   im sure your clinic will be fine with you starting straight away again YAY  it helps to keep going   See how you feel later on the wine front 

Two-babies - Yes DP is back in work for this week, but nothing after that  So sorry you havent been able to find a contract yet, its pants out there at the moment isnt it  Are you just looking for contract or perm aswell? Keep on going, you will find one, i felt like I wouldnt, but then did and ended up going permie!  What kind of work you looking for? are you registered with loads of sites? NHS site? council sites? etc?


----------



## two_babies

thanks Penni, I am looking for Finance or Project Management work... I am currently filling an NHS application at the moment...very long app..NHS always ask for NHS experience and I am coming from the financial services sector...
I am looking at both perm and contract anyone that clicks first..

how come DH is only working for a week? I hope he gets something soon as you need the money for treatments..


----------



## penni_pencil

Stick to it, something with come up  try enjoy your time off whilst you can  

He's a builder so works week by week.  In "normal" years hes always got jobs been offered all the time, but now, hardly anything so after this week he doesnt have any, just hoping something comes up this week.  We have some savings from when i was made redundant, so we can use that, we have 3 attempts worth, so it best bloody happen else it will have to be put on hold!


----------



## two_babies

Penni, I see, DH is a freelancer ! good that you have savings.. you said you have 3 worths..are you not paying for the NHS one? You should be able to do as many as you like?


----------



## penni_pencil

HI two-babies, sorry I meant we have enough money to do 3 cycles, then no more savings


----------



## jooles

hi everyone 

well   period came this morning!!!! gutted!!! knew it was on the way as had all the symptoms but its always soooooooo dissapointing when it actually starts   have done two tests this morning and both negative  ah well just have to get prepared for next cycle. i have to phone and get date organised for dye test!!eurgh not lookin forward to that - but needs must!!!!
anyhoo im still in bed - hubby is going out to watch match and rugby so im going to enjoy having house to myself!! going to watch some sopranoes and then about 2 hours of back to back come dine with me later   im defo going to have drinkies tonight and get back on injections tomoro or monday 

strwberry - RFC doesnt open on sundays but will be open in morning from 8.30 until about 12 i think!!  sorry to hear it didnt work this time! ive sent ya a wee e mail anyway.

anyhoo ladies just a short post at the mo!! im popping out to shops to get munchies in (i can blame my choc overload on period arriving and feeling sorry for myself ) already worked my way through massive bar of cadburys this morning   

talk to ya all later

jules


----------



## penni_pencil

oh jooles Im so sorry  I really thought you girlies were going to get some good news this time round   PUt that CD on you were dancing to the other day to cheer yourself!  and make sure you defo put it on later after a few beers and sing your heart out...always helps   Ill have a drink with you later aswell 

Here's to the next round!  Hopefully Ill be starting treatment aswell this week so we can all start together...YAY

Onwards and upwards!

xxx


----------



## Nancy1976

Jooles and Strawberry I'm so sorry -  It will be your turns next month I know it.  At least there's no time to dwell, it's straight back on with the injections for you both.  I have a good feeling for you both this month. Sending you both lots of big hugs    

Oh and Jooles I LOVE Come Dine with Me too, but it seems to be all repeats at the moment??  Love it!

Strawberry - sorry it's a bit late to reply to your question about alcohol.  In the beginning I never drank when doing the injections, but then this time round after I got my period I went straight to the pub that day as I was so fed up (it was the snow day so loads of us were off work and we all had a few) then with the course of injections I got pregnant on I had a couple of glasses of wine, not loads but a few, it helps you to relax and forget about everything we are going through.  I don't think it hurts at all.

The time before when I ovulated and didn't get pregnant I didn't drink one drop and that didn't work!!  So I say have a little drink as it's important that you relax and have a bit of fun while you're going through all this as it really takes it out of you.

Oh Penni - as if you need this thyroid problem as well -  my best friend (the one who got pregnant in one month!!) has bad thyroid problems and it didn't affect her.  Let us know when you hear back from the hospital and 3 cycles will be plenty - it only takes one time to work.  sending you loads of hugs too....   

Cowhat - have you had the IVF invite yet?!  Let us know as soon as you hear!

And thanks to you all again for your lovely messages.  I still can't quite take it in that I'm pregnant. I feel SOOOOO differently to the last time when I had the misscarriage.  Although the backache was worrying me a bit and I also had a shooting pain down my leg and at the top of my leg near my pubic bone so I went to the doctors on Friday afternoon and apparently this is normal so that put my mind at ease, am so worried that things will go wrong like last time but I really do feel different, just want the next 7 weeks to go really quickly!!

It was DH's birthday on Saturday so we had a really busy day - we went out to the pub with friends all day and ate some lovely pub grub! It's my birthday tomorrow and I've got Thursday and Friday off work as one of my friends has a surprise lined up for me on Thursday afternoon and then on Firday me and DH are going to stay in a nice little boutique hotel in Cheltenham, we get a three course meal, breakfast and the nights stay for £125 and the food there is supposed to be amazing - can't wait!!

It's such a nice day isn't it?  So don't want to be at work....

Better get back to it though I suppose ...speak soon........xxxxx


----------



## two_babies

Just a quick one...

I am sorry Jooles...stay strong and keep on...good luck with the next treatment.

Me: I have the flu...

okay later


----------



## penni_pencil

oh two-babies hope you feel better soon xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

right girls... here goes...

I went to see my DR yesterday and he said they probably wont allow me to start treatment...but... today ive been up the ACU to see the DR and he saw the results of my thyroid and he just read it and didnt say anything... he asked whether we wanted to do IVF or OI again, so I said IVF would probably be better, but he wasnt sure as I got pg before on OI, so he wants to discuss me with his colleuge on Thursday but told us to book in for an IVF meeting whilst waiting... I got to the desk to book in and can you believe it it was going to be 2 months wait for an appointment, but luckily, a couple of the nurses were there that I have seen before and both offered to help us out!  1 of them said they can see us thurs and one of them say today at 3pm!  So we took today at 3pm! thank god for that...I thought that was lovely of them...if they hadnt of said that I would have booked the 9th May appt and then looked into going private as im not prepared to wait much longer.

We have to have some more bloods done for Hep and HIV, going to the dr's for those as hospital charge £50 each, so once signed today and those results in we should hopefully be able to start! Im going to ask today how long i would have to wait for the first scan, if its going to be months again then its back to a private hospital, im paying anyway so why pay for wait!

So fingers crossed girlies it wont be long before im on my journey again with you all!

YAY


----------



## two_babies

Hi Penni,

that's good news.. so it's definitely IVF then....yes you should not have to wait if you are going to pay for it..
It's just cheaper with NHS than private...

wow !! so no more OI for you? I truly think IVF gives you a greater chance. I will go for IVF with my next one...
keep us updated... you can post on both boards that is IVF and this one..

I don't post much on the 2nd Trimester board because there are way too many pple on it and I just cannot keep up..can't remember everyone...

I have been feeling really awful, sleeping all day since yesterday...shame I can't use day nurse or night nurse since I am pregnant. The only thing I can use is paracetamol..

How is everyone else?

Suze: not heard from you.. All okay..
Nancy: how are you?

Strawberry, Cowhatgirl, Jooles, Lilly and anyone I have missed... thinking of all of you...


----------



## Lilyput

hi Ladies

I'm back after an excellent holiday with DH.  Walked into a total crisis at work though, but its always the way after time away.  

So, been taking the injections in this second cycle for two weeks now so first scan tomorrow.  Fingers crossed all looks good with a view to trigger sometime in the next week.  Last time in was around day 20.

Nancy - I was so happy to read your posts.  Congratulations and make sure you take care of yourself.
Strawberry and Jooles, sorry it didn't work this time round.  Fingers crossed for this cycle.  What stage are you both at?

Penni - Great news about your appt.  Its so good to hear the nurses helped you out o save yet more waiting.

Hello to everyone I've missed.  Will let you know how i get on tomorrow.  Back to work now....

L


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi girls

Penni - just catching up on last few posts.  Really so pleased to read that you've finally had some positive news about your treatment.  That's great news!  YAY!  Our letter hasnt arrived yet but hopefully in the next couple of days.  I'm guessing it will take a couple of months for our initial appointment to come through though, so you may be a few weeks ahead of me.  But shall be folllowing your progress very closely.  Look forward to being able to support each other during the next step of our journey!

Two babies - sorry to hear you're feeling rough.  That's rubbish.  Tuck yourself up and take good care of yourself.  Hope you're feeling much better soon.

Strawberry and Jooles - really sorry to AF arrived.  The witch arrived for me tonight too and even though I'm not currently on tx, it's still a disappointment each time it happens.  So I empathise completely.  Hope you have more success with your next cycles.

Everyone else, including our pregnant ladies - hope all is well with you.

Take care all.  Cowhatgirl xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Thanks guys!  Im so chuffed Ill be starting soon, cant wait! So excited about it 

Two babies, how are you feeling now? any better?  

Two-babies I know what you mean about the other boards, before when I was on IVF I tried to post over on the IVF but there were far too many people to keep up! 

So I ask, would you girls mind if I stayed on here too?  Its been great doing cycles with you all and then keeping up todate with you on your progress, I don;t want to leave LOL  So if youll have me, ill stay here 


Cowhatgirl, please post as soon as you know your appointment date.  Im hoping because they have released the funds you wont have a to wait a few months for he appointment, its just a big pain in the back side all this waiting!  Im surprised they wont let you do OI whilst you wait   then that would be cool as at least you would be doing something, but, at least you've had your house move to keep your mind off it all... how is it all now? are you settles completely now?

How is everyone else? Suze - not heard from you, I do hope you are ok x

Strawberry, Joe and Jules hows the next set of treatment going?

Nancy - hows the wait until the 7 weeks? its as bad as the, or worse than the 2WW isnt it 

Lilyput - How are you? Sorry I cant remember where you are with your treatment?  

If I have missed anyone SORRY Hope you are all ok 

Me, well, still got to call dr Shah tomorrow at 5pm to see if they reckon OI is still a way forward for me, and if it is, the IVF paperwork will be on hold and we'll do another OI, but either one, I dont care, Ill be starting! YAY

   to us all that need it


----------



## two_babies

Penni: nice to see that you are in good spirits !!!

I am still feeling quite rough although slightly better...have a little more energy to look for work today and maybe finish an NHS application I have been on since last week !!

Lilly well done on the quick progress..

Cowhatgirl: sorry about the dissapointing AF... It will happen with IVF. I am praying for you...

and to everyone else.. wishing you all well...


----------



## Suzejdc

Hi All,

Sorry I've not been about - combination of no internet access, up to my eyes at work, and being a bit ill. All fine with me and bubs though, had scan last Thursday and there was my blob with a heartbeat   Dr said that we're not out the woods yet   but that chances of miscarriage are now reduced from 1 in 4 to 1 in 20. Still so nervous as I've been here before last year, saw heartbeat and then went on to mc. So I keep telling myself to focus on the fact that 19 out of 20 will be fine, and that I will be one of them.

Suffering from tiredness and nausea - not actually being sick, just feel a bit off. It comes and goes, but part of me is happy that it's there as a reminder that hopefully everything will be okay. I got my 12 week scan date through - 20th April which seems ages away, so today I booked a private scan for 4th April which will be approx 10 weeks. I just couldn't stand the thought of going for my 12 week scan and being told something is wrong, at least if everything is okay at 10 weeks, I feel I'm in with a good chance of everything being okay at 12 weeks.  

Sorry for going on, esp when I know that I shoudl be grateful that I am at least pregnant. I guess the worry never goes away! I was speaking to my mum last night about scans etc, and she reminded me that in her day, there was no such things as scans! Seems we are spolit with infomation these days and too much of it can be a bad thing  

Anyway, quick personnals...

Penni - thrilled that you are starting IVF so quickly   What lovely nurses to 'fast track' you! You certainly sound more upbeat which is lovely. Wishing you lots of luck  

Strawberry - sorry to hear AF turned up   Fingers crossed for next time   Re drinking, I really cut back when I was on clomid, but as the months dragged on, I realised that I was living like a nun and it wasn't doing me any favours, so I eased up a bit. So I started to drink in moderation as I figured that a stress free me had to be a good thing. And here is a funny, when I was one week into the 2WW this time around, I was at a charity fundraiser for work. There was a free bar, so we laid into the cocktails, and I ended up doing 4 tequila slammers with a work friends. I then went home and was sick in the taxi   Very embarassing, as I was literally metres from the house, and I knew I couldn't actually be sick in the taxi, so I threw up into my pashmina (I know - cringe!), paid the taxi driver and then got out the taxi. I phoned my DH from outside the house, and when he opened the door, he said I was in a right state - covered in spew and bawling my eyes out   He had to strip me down to my undies and then put me in the shower (which I don't remember!!) Talk about mortified! Anyway, my little bundle of dividing cells must have survived that as I got my BFP 7 days later. In hindsight, prob not the wisest thing I have ever done, esp when I knew I was on the 2WW. Still feel v bad about it!!  


Lily - how did your scan go today? Any budding follies??  

Jooles - Sorry to hear that AF came for you too. Hope the choc fest cheered you up a bit. Where are you at now? Have you had any scans yet?  

Cowhatgirl - hope you hear about your IVF treatment soon. It's nice that you and Penni will be able to support one another through it, and of course, we all will here too. I too am praying that IVF brings you and Penni your BFPs.  

Nancy - how are you, any symptoms kicked in yet? Are you having an early scan at all?  

Twobabies - sorry to hear you are feeling rough, but glad you are feeling a bit brighter. I can't belive you are 14+ weeks already. Where has the time gone??!!  

Hello to everyone else, I hope I haven't forgotten anyone!  

Suze 
xxx


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi girls,
sorry i haven't posted much its just that I've had a week from hell   
i found out last week that a close family member was sexually abused since the age of 12 by another family member !
i cant go into too much detail just in case someone i know reads this but i have been so upset i cant begin to describe   .

All the family members think that the victim should stay quiet where as i think she should tell the police. Now they all say that I'm trying to ruin the victims life because if people find out she will be stigmatised and the abusers family will also suffer for something they didn't do. I cant believe they are all blaming me for trying to ruin the victims life!
I have been so hurt by all this, why would they all think this, the victim is 25 yrs old so is old enough to make up own mind but everyone are trying to force her to keep quiet which i think is wrong.

To top things off DH and i had a row today as he says he doesn't want to borrow anymore money for tx so this cycle is basically my last!
As if i wasn't under enough pressure allready   (DH doesn't know about the abuse )
To make matters worse this morning I've started spotting (brown blood) very lightly but now I'm convinced it hasn't worked, iv also been having AF cramps for a few days which is odd as the witch isn't due for another few days.

As you girls probably know i have been testing every day since the trigger so that i can see when it is out of my system and on Tuesday I'm sure it was negative but today i could see an extremely faint line but then 10 min later the spotting started so i re-tested at 10.30pm and it was still there a very very faint line. It's been 11 days since the trigger so I'm not sure what to think now .

I am so sorry for going on but i was feeling so desperate to get everything off my chest as its just too much to cope with and now because no-one in the family are speaking to me i feel so lonely   .
i apologise once again girls and I'm sorry for not doing any personals as I'm not thinking straight at the mo.

Thanks for reading/listening 

love joexxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Suze -Soooooooooooooo please the heartbeat was there, was starting to worry about you, but thats great news.  I totally know where you are coming from, I will be the same when I eventually get pg because of last time, its only natural to, but try not to worry about it and just think positive as that will help in itself (easy for me to say!)  Thats a good idea about a 10 week scan aswell, i might even go for that as waiting inbetween is a long time isnt it x

JOe - keep strong about tx, it still might be a BFP, the thin line is on its way back so ill keep everything crossed for you that it works XXX


----------



## bump14

Hello,
I'm new here, so hope you don't mind me joining you?  I am currently on a wait between clomid tx (which didn't work) and injectables.  So, this is pretty new to me- I don't know what to expect with the injectables.
Bump


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi BUmp... welcome to our board!  Its great here, everyone is so friendly nd helpful and supportive...  Do you know when you will be starting your next treatment round?  Thee's nothing to worry about at all...honestly... the injections are, a little scary when doing the first one, but after that its like a walk in the park  easy....we're all on different injections, so hopefully one of us will be able to help you out when you find out which ones you'll be on


----------



## Lilyput

hi girls

Welcome Bump - look forward to hearing about (and hopefully supporting you with) your treatment.  As the girls say, first time with the injection is a little odd but then you get to the point (quickly) where you can inject in one hand, dry your hair with the other, and apply your mascara with your knees  

treatment cycle 2 and I had scan at day 15 (as you know - takes ages for my follicles to mature).  Nothing really happening yet.  One at around 10mm.  Means no over stim at least, but going back on Monday for next scan.  Hopefully it will all look more promising then.


Got to go back to work so sorry but have to skip the personals tonight.
Hope everyone is well.
Take care

Lily


----------



## Nancy1976

Hello girls!    

And welcome Bump!  This is the best board for support with injections, the girls are all great, no question is a silly question!  You will be fine with the injections, I was a little apprehensive at first but also kind of excited to start something new as the Clomid had stopped working for me but the injections worked really well!  I am now nearly 6 weeks pregnant!  Yay!  Good luck!

Suze  - great news on the scan you must be so happy, I have a scan on 30th April when I'll be about 7 weeks.  I cannot wait!  I just want the time from now to then to fly by!  But it won't.......!  I don't blame you for doing the private one in between, I may do the same depending on what they say on the 30th.

Penni - So glad that it's all starting again for you!  And really pleased that you will stay on this board, we don't want you going off to no IVF board, stay with us!  I agree with Two Babies, I went to the waiting for first scan board and there are so many people there I couldn't keep up at all!  Would def like to stay here with you girls if that's OK.

Two Babies - how's the flu?  Hope you're feeling better Hun, you take it easy.....

Lilyput - 10mm at CD15 sounds v promising!  I went up to about day 23 this time before they got to 17mm, grow follies grow!  Soon it will be a BFP for you!!    

Joe - what an awful week you've had!  I'm so sorry sweetheart, that's all you need on top of everything else.  But the faint line sounds really promising - have you tested again?  Have you had any more spotting?  Keeping everything crossed for you babe.        

Cowhat - how you doing hun?  

Jooles and Strawberry - when's your first follicle scans lined up for?

As for me well I have been absolutely exhausted!  It's such a weird feeling of being tired, in the daytime I'm knackered, I've been trying to go to bed really early, but then I keep waking up at 4.30am needing the loo and I can't get back to sleep!   

And it was DH's birthday last Saturday and my birthday on Tuesday so there has been lots going on!

My BF took me out to an amazing hotel in Central London yesterday for afternoon tea, we ate soooo many lovely sarnies and delicious cakes, then today me and DH are going to stay in a lovely little hotel in Cheltenham for the night - can't wait!  We had been promising each other a night away like this since I had the miscarriage last year and FINALLY we have gotten round to it!!  We are leaving at about 11am his morning!!  SO excited!  

Last week I felt really nauseous and was off food big time which is weird for me, this week I am really craving salty savoury stuff and usually I love sweet stuff but I'm really off sugary food.  Also my boobs are really tender and sore.  I've been feeling dizzy every now and then and just generally not quite right!  But I'm loving all the symptoms, bring em on I say!

Hope you all have lovely weekends, hooray it's Friday and bigger hooray I'm off work  

Love to you all.............xxxxx


----------



## bump14

Thank you all so much for your great welcome  
   Lilyput.  Your description of injecting + gettting ready was great  
Hope I'm as good!
I have been given a provisional date on the phone, when I called to see what was happening.  They hadn't got my referral from the doc, but will chase that up with him.  So, in theory, mid-may, but she still has to confirm that.


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi girls,
            right girls i need all of your help coz i am PANICKING, i don't know what to think so hoping you girls can advise. I am 13 days post trigger today (trigger jab on 7th March 10,000iu) and everyday I've been testing to see when trigger leaves the system, Now on Tuesday 17th March 10 days post trigger I'm sure the hpt was negative ( but now wondering if maybe there was an extremely faint line which i failed to notice ) anyway on the Wednesday there was a faint line on the hpt but you had to take it in the light and proper squint to see it. Yesterday when i did another one the was a second line there that you could clearly see but not a strong line but not really faint either, if that makes any sense . I did another one this morning and the second line was there again but its the same as yesterday, it's not darker but it's not lighter either!

I'm so confused i don't know what to think . My clinic were adamant i should test 18 days post trigger but that seems like forever and i will get told off for testing so early so cant phone clinic.
i know i deserve the      but if you look at my name you will understand    .

   please please girls HELP!

love joexxx

ps, Hi bump and welcome to the board hun. As you can see everyone here are so nice and wonderfull and supportive, you will soon feel right at home.
I must warn you though that this board is soo addictive that once you join you will never want to leave  . If you have any questions just ask and we will all try our best to help. Take care hun.


----------



## penni_pencil

Lilyput - Hope your little follies are getting bigger ready for next scan monday 

Nancy - you sound like your having a fantastic time for yours and DH's birthdays! Happy birthday to both of you BTW  Its great to hear you enjoying your smyptoms!  I dont blame you, its took so long to get there you just dont care how it makes you feel.. totally different to my best mate...she was feeling sorry for herself LOL  I hope I can be like you when I get there 

Bump - The time will fly by....take it like a little holiday before you start treatment and get your BFP, relax and enjoy yourself whilst you can 

Joe - you must be sending yourself crazy! LOL  Why dont you go get yourself a clear blue test, when it says pregnant or not pregnant, that will tell you for sure... treat yourself like nancy did...go for it..im sure its going to say PREGNANT for you... WOHOOOO alot of girls are told to test 14 days after trigger...which for you would be tomorrow and if the line is there now...going to keep everything crossed for you...


----------



## joeimpatient

oh penni, how much do i love you right now hun!  i am planning to get a clearblue but i can't officially test before Wednesday ! Anyhow do you really think the trigger would be out of my system today at 13 days past trigger or am i stupidly getting my hopes up too much?  the second line on the cheap ebay hpt was deffo there (not as strong as the control line but deffo there) I know it's still very early but Dh deflated my every hope by saying it's the trigger as i did inject 10,000 units. What do you think?  I really value all of your opinions 

sorry for all the questions, hope i'm not driving you all mad  

love joexxx


----------



## two_babies

Welcome on board Bump !! As the girls have rightly said, you will get all the support and advice you need here. 

Joimpatient: I can feel a congratulations coming up.  Just remain positive and test as Penni said on day 14 or 15 with the clear blue test. Re: your familily member, that's such a horrendous thing for her to go through. I think it's her decision to make. What about the culprit? Is he going to go scot free. What are your family saying about that?

Suze: congratulations on seeing your baby's heartbeat. Just have a positive mind ( I know it's hard esp after what happend last year) and hope for the best. The symptoms you are feeling are all good signs. So did you post on the waiting for 1st scan board at all? Crazy huh? I have given up completely. I just cannot remember everyone or what they have said… too hard.

Nancy: Happy belated birthday to both you and hubby !! I hope you have a wonderful time away…

Penni and Cowhatgirl: hope you are doing well

Lillyput: just keep at it, you will get there soon enough

Strawberry and Jooles: howz the going? Have you resumed treatment yet?


Me: I had an antenatal appt yesterday to discuss my blood test results ( for HIV, Rubella, etc….) everything came out negative which is good. The only thing is that I have low iron levels so I have to get my GP to prescribe some supps for me. Midwife checked my baby’s heartbeat and I heard it for the first time… it’s true what they say, sounds like a galloping horse…..I feel better now. Thanks for all the well wishes. And my nausea has gone !!!! YAY !!! I am so so so happy. Nausea makes me so grumpy and not wanting to talk to DH or do anything at all !!! I feel much more comfortable now  !!

A very slight bump is beginning to develop now, still fitting into my jeans but not sure if that will be possible in 4 weeks time….

I hope you are all having a good weekend !! And hoping for the rest of you to join Suze, Nancy and I in our BFPS !!!


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi all

Great to hear all your recent updates.  Glad things are going really well for our pregnant ladies!  HURRAH!  You give us all hope...!  And a big welcome to BUMP.  Really hope you have a successful time here!

Joe - Any news?  I agree with Penni and Twobabies - test after 14 days.  I cant recommend any particular test as I never ever tested (AF always arrived irritatingly promptly for me) but Penni's advice sounds good.  I was so sorry to hear you're have a difficult time with your family.  Abuse is such a traumatic experience for anyone involved. I work as a trainer in Social Services and am specifically involved with protecting vulnerable people from abuse.  Not quite the same as child abuse, but many of the principles are the same.  Two babies is right - the abused person, as an adult who presumably has capacity to make their own choices, must make up their own mind - but this leaves the perpetrator free.  And potentially free to abuse other children.  You really have my sympathy.  I hope it's sorted soon for you.

Penni - I'll def let you know as soon as I have my first appointment date.  And thankfully, as the hospital promised, our letter arrived yesterday.  It was too late to call to make my appointment so I shall be calling FIRST THING on Monday.  Really hope my app date isn't too long to wait.  I'll let you know on Mon.  x

Right - off for a bike ride in this most beautiful spring weather.

Have a good weekend all.

Cowhatgirl xx


----------



## bump14

WOW!  You're such lovely friendly folks    Thank you.
I reckon I'll never get my head around who everyone is!  But I'll see what I can do.
Joe, I'm getting excited for you.  I'll keep everything crossed for you hon.

I'm going to take your advice Penni, and try to give myself a bit of a rest.  Life has been very stressful lately, and I am still suffering the side effects of clomid.  Perhaps my poor ovaries need a break as well


----------



## penni_pencil

joe - how was the line today? any stronger? still got everything crossed 

two-babies - so glad your feeling better, wow and a bump on its way...how exciting!

cowhatgirl - YAY so pleased your letter has arrived, I can;'t wait until Monday to know when your appt will be, its so exciting 

Bump - Have you finished clomid now or are you on your last one?  Two of my friends didnt have a good time on clomid either, it made them have mood swings and depressed 

Girls - I know I shouldnt, but I'm feeling a bit down today because its mothers day tomorrow, and its just reminding me that I should have been a mum now   Im really trying to bring myself out of it, but its hard   I just need to get tomorrow out the way and then I'll be ok again.  My lovely sister bless her has got me something for mothers day off her little girl, as she says im like a second mum to her, which is so sweet and lovely, but i just know im going to cry when she gives it me...even though its so lovely her doing that, its just another reminder im not actually a mum yet   I should of been having a mothers day card for real this year...Ill be texting 2 of my best mates tomorrow (1's just had a baby, 1 is 12 wks pg) saying happy mothers day, but would have been great to get one back 

I know its silly and stupid of me to get down about tomorrow, but i can;t help it....i need to be positive and look forward to IVF in a week or twos time, buts its hard....oh lordie! why is it so hard some days to be positive but others its so easy?

Anyway, Im treating myself to a few voddies tonight (well, not really a treat, needs must LOL) and I might even put on some loud dance music and have a silly dance around in my living room whilst DP is out and about LOL

Anyway...if anyone has any tips on staying positive pls let me know...

Actually... just typing this out has helped!  I havent spoke to anyone about it as i feel stupid for feeling this way....so telling you guys has helped already! YAY  The power of talking! its good to talk LOL


----------



## Shellebell

Penni ~ Take a look at this thread, it gets started up every year  you ain't alone in feeling like that hun 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=181416.0


----------



## penni_pencil

thanks Shellebell for the link!  Ill have me a read and post over there


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi everyone,
hope your all well.

Penni, you are not being silly at all ! You have every reason to feeling the way you do. I can't really give you any tips as to how you deal with it as every person is different. Some like to go out perhaps, have a drink and let their hair down and others might want to have a quiet time at home with theire DH/DP and spend some quality time with each other and appreciate each others company, and others might do something else, it all depends on the individual. I find sharing my feelings with you girls the most helpfull but I'm really sorry I can't help you hun, I wish i could wave a magic wand and make you happy. Just remember this time next year you might be getting a mother's day card, it's not impossible is it? I for one and I'm sure rest of the girls feel this way too that you will be getting a BFP and having a healthy pregnancy not before long     take care hun and sorry i wasn't more helpfull   

Two-babies how exciting that you heard little one's heartbeat, I'm so pleased the nausea has stopped as well. You also said you have a little bump too! it just makes the pregnancy more real doesn't it seeing your bump grow means little ones growing as well. I am so pleased for you and DH that things are going so well with your pregnancy. Take care sweety 

cowhat girl
jooles
lilyput
Nancy
Suze
        Hope all you girls are well.
sorry if Ive missed anyone.

As for the VICTIM well she has decided (under pressure) to try and forget whats happend and doesn't want the police involved and she has asked me if i can respect her decision and just try and help her get through this her way which I'm finding hard to do knowing the culprit is getting away scott free  so i don't really know what to do as she said if i go to the police she will deny everything! i just can't understand why she is listening to everyone in the family and not making the b*****d pay for what he put her through all these years 

Well anyway don't really want to talk about that anymore as it upsets me too much but wanted to thank you all for your support as i really appreciate it    

Now regarding the pee stick, well i went out today and bought a boots own brand (twin pack) and clearblue digital and I'm going to use the clearblue on OTD (Wednesday) I gave it to DH to hide as i might get tempted to use it before OTD ( i admit that i am a serial tester lol!)  Anyway as soon as i got home at 3pm this aft i used the boots own brand and the second line was quite dark and came up really fast ! But I'm still too scared to get optimistic as couple of months ago i had a +hpt (extremely faint) on OTD and 1 week later i lost it so i don't really know if it's for real and how i should feel   i know ! you'd think I'd sound a bit enthusiastic wouldn't you?

Keep your fingers crossed for me girls! and give me a slap for being so silly   
Anyway I'll let you know how i get on on Wednesday. Oh i forgot to mention that i have had no symptoms what so ever apart from really bad AF pains which started at the beginning of second week of 2ww and extreme tiredness and also sharp pains on both side of ovary area which feels like someone is stabbing me real hard lol !
And don't know if it the cyclogest pessaries are causing the nausea but that started 3 days ago (been using cyclogest left over from previous IVF cycle  for 3 days now since the spotting started, but i i didn't tell the clinic)
I phoned the clinic re the cyclogest and the nurse said very bluntly "you don't need them" and rushed to put the phone down !
I started using them anyway and the spotting stopped that night! ( only have 5 days worth left though so don't know what I'm going to do after that )

OMG just read this back and realized i didn't half go on !  Probably put you all to sleep    
Sorryyyyyyy


love joexxx


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi it's me again,
                        Well, as soon as i finished that last post I went to the loo and to my horror i noticed some brown mucasy stuff upon wiping (sorry for TMI) . I don't think the 400mg cyclogest 2x a day is working. I wasn't feeling very optimistic to begin with and now I'm certain that history is repeating itself. Last time around i had spotting (brown stuff) first then full blown AF followed by a BFN the next day. I am feeling so scared and upset that this is a sign of a very short lived bfp       

love joexxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Joe - you must be going through a mixture of emotions at the moment, keep using the cyclogest for now and go to the dr's tomorrow to get some more.... when I had my IVF meeting they said any pregnancies on IVF are told to keep using it until 12 weeks, and i know two-babies was using it up until the 12 weeks aswell.  The brown stuff could just be the left overs of the implantation bleeding, it must be so hard for you at the moment after what you have been through Try take your mind off it and keep busy (Thank you for your kind words  ) I wish I hadnt drunk as much as I did last night so i could do something today, but with this hangover i dont think ill be doing anything at all


----------



## jooles

good morning everyone  

wow ive missed a lot over the past few days - havent been on due to a combination of lack of internet connection, hubby doing assignments and general laziness if im honest   well i dont know where to start................................ok ill get my stuff out of the way first!!!!! had my hsg (dye test) on thursday  the words    and nightmare spring to mind!!!it was so clinical to start with and then the pain of the procedure itself was horrendous!!!!! i had to ask them to stop and then near had a hissy fit when i was told they had to put more dye in!!!  anyhoo to cut a long story short - womb and left tube looked grand but they had some trouble getting dye through the right so i have to wait for my clinic to receive results to see if that affects anything! i have 2 large cysts on both my ovaries but they are keeping an eye on them and say they are not to worried about them at the moment. i had a bit of blood last night and a bit of nipping in that area but doc this morning (not dr  G unfortunately)  said that the blood just shows that hormones arent rising and that the nipping is just a combination of cysts and dye test!!! im still off work and starting to feel like myself again which is great!!!!!   

going to try a few personals so be patient with me if i miss anyone  

joe - how things with you today?? im keeping everything crossed and sending you and dh loads of   and  !!!!!  you and your family have been through so much by the sounds of things it must be so hard for you to try and stay calm and relax at this very important time! i really dont know what to say to you as it is such a nightmare time but just want you to know we are all here for ya when you need an aul rant or just some  !!

penni- how are ya hun??   you definitley are not on your own with your thoughts ya know and im glad that somebody actually posted how they felt so that the rest of us didnt think we were on our own   im soooooo glad you went out and had a ball and a few   the other night and then just chilled out yesterday its sounds like it is defo what you needed   you keep up that fabulous attitude you have and you will fly through the next course of treatment!!! and dont you dare leave this board to go to ivf board!!   it wouldnt be the same without ya and youd be missed to much!!!!   how you feeling about the ivf tx now??

bump -    and welcome to the board!!! the girls here are fab and we all do the best we can to answer any questions or just to give   when needed!!!!! look forward to getting to know ya and hear how your tx is going!!  defo take time out to try and chill out and relax!! my clinic always recommends that you take a break every few months from the tx to give your body a break so if you are in a position to do that it would be good 

phew........................right ill try and carry on here 

suze!!!! what an excciting time for you and DH!!! the weeks will fly in until your next scan so just try and relax and not worry to much (easy for me to say i know!!  )  

lilyput -   how did your scan go today - any movement on those aul follies!!!!!

twobabies -   oh thats great that your sickness etc is starting to go!!!! now you can really enjoy being pregnant   have you started supplements yet and are they making any difference?

cowhat -   - hows things? did you enjoy your cycle at weekend? wasnt the weather fantastic? hope your doing ok!!!!

shelle - long time no hear!!! hows things? 

strawberry -   how ya getting on with tx?? ill send ya wee e mail today!!!

nancy - woohoo 6 weeks already!!!    your weekend souded fab! tea in a fancy hotel eh oh i would love to do that for me and my mum   (who has been amazing through all my tx) for a wee treat!!! must check out hotels in belfast!!! im loving the fact that you are enjoying all your symptoms!!  happy days!!!!!

oh gawd i hope ive got everyone in there!!!!!! if i have missed anyone its not intentional 

right gotta scoot!! have to do my usual routine of jabs then massive cup of coffee!!!!!

speak soon

jules  xx


OH MY GAWD ~ how could i forget!!!!! did anyone see the rugby on saturday night holy gawd my blood pressure was sky high!!!!! i was watching it from behind a cushion at one point cause i thought i was gonna throw up!!!   the air in our house was blue!!! we were shouting at the tv like 2 maniacs!!!! we could also hear our neighbours shouting through the walls   was v funny!!


----------



## Strawberry*

Hello me lovelies  

Holy toot I do have a lot to get through here!  I apolgise in advance if I miss anyone out!  I have tried to get on here all morning but had trouble has anyone else  !?  

Ok where to begin!:

Joe -   I have no idea what to say to you either pet it just sounds horrendous.  I think you have done all you can do for now and the only thing left is to be there for her and help her through it.  It is hard but hopefully with time it will get easier.  I will be   for Wed that you get your miracle BFP.  Much love xo

Penni - I know exactly wot you mean!  My little 2 year old neice came around with a card and a tea towel with her hand print on it for me   it was all I cud do to fight back the tears   One of these years we WILL have our own little bundle to treat us on mothers day!  I also would love you to stay on our wee board ur one of us!  I will be watching and looking forward to hearing all about your ivf journey   

Bump -   welcome to our board!  I have found the girls on here more helpful than most of the doctors in the hosptial (well all excepting Dr G eh Jules   ) so please feel free to ask us all anything there is always someone around to help ya out.  

cowwhat - well have you rang   Hoping appoint is not too far away  

twobabies - a bump is on its way   how exciting is that for ya   

Nancy - hope the dizziness has passed and your feeling ok   I bet you had a fab time away and afternoon tea sounds gorg!  
 (belated!!) 

Jules - beat ya to it and sent ya a mail earlier there!  Glad to hear it wasn't dr g you have been seeing far too much of him lately  

Ok and finally to me!  Thanks for all the stories girls about having a few   during treatment!  I didn't bother last weekend I actually was so   off about   arriving I was scared of bursting into tears if I drank so just stuck with the shloer!  But I did this weekend.  Man after 6 weeks wine never tasted so good    I  have had 2 scans now for my 2nd cycle of treatment and nothing as yet still just lots of little follies 6mm or less and as usual - very typical PCOS if they say that one more time!!!!!!   I am back up 2moro so will let you all know if nemore news!

I hope I have got around everyone!

Take care everyone 
xx


----------



## jooles

ladies im back again!!!!!

ok so...................................i started to google about the results of my hsg test and problems with dye not going through one of my tubes and have now completley   freaked myself out!!!! bad bloody move so im not going to google anymore and just ask if any of you have any "tube trouble"  and what was done about it!!!

thanks girls

jules   xx


----------



## Strawberry*

STEP AWAY FROM GOOGLE!!!!  I told ya I had done the same in my email and it does not give good news!!!   

Just try and stay calm and wait and see wot happens in the RCF.  

lots and lots of        

x


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi girls

Jooles - sorry you're concerned about your results.  I can't offer any advice I'm afraid.  I've had a lap 'n dye but it was clear, so haven't any personal experience of blocked tubes.  But the fact that one of your tubes is clear, is encouraging.  I guess you just need to really grill the doc and get some of your questions answered.  Good luck matey.  (and well done re the rugby!)

Joe - don't give up hope yet.  I know it's hard, but it's not over till it's over.  Keep us posted and let us know.  Thinking of you...

Penni - so sorry you had a low day yesterday.  You know we all empathise.  I think all of us probably have certain key points in the year when our situations are more difficult to bear (I always find Xmas hard).  I hope you're feeling a little better today.  And lets all hope we are able to feel more positive about Mothers Day next year.

Me? -Appointment is know booked to get the IVF rollercoaster moving... next Friday (3rd April).  Not sure how long things will take to sort afterwards, but am hoping that we wont have too long to wait for the cycle to commence.  Am feeling a little apprehensive tbh.  Probably because it feels like the very last chance we'll have.  But I know I've got to be positive...  Penni - this IS going to be our time...

Hope everyone else is well?  Sorry for lack of personals, but must get on with work!!  Rest assured my best wishes and positive thoughts are will all of my OI chums.

Cowhatgirl xx


----------



## Strawberry*

cowhat I am so glad u got ur appointment sorted and not long to wait  

I know wot you mean about chances.  I am the same each time this OI fails I feel its another step closer to the final chance but we HAVE to remain positive    

Update us all after your appointment!
x


----------



## two_babies

Hi ladies...

Yesterday was my 1st year wedding anniversary !!! DH and I went to see my mum and then afterwards went out for lunch...nothing fanciful!!

Joe: the dark discharge might be implantation bleeding or old blood...just remain positive till Wed when you test. Wishing you all the best.

Cowhatgirl ! congrats on your appt.. I know how you feel..but you are in my prayers and God will answer them. BFP is on it's way.

Penni: I do hope you feel better now... your baby will def come. It's happened before so it will happen again.. Look at Suze, she miscarried last year and now she has her BFP.. It will happen and very very soon infact in a few weeks time with your IVF...

Jooles: yes it's good to stay away from google( easier said than done) All you need is one fallopian tube anyway.... and the other one may not even be blocked..just keep on pressing your doc for answers. They owe it to you..

Strawbeery: hoping you start the injections ASAP...

and hello to anyone else I may have missed...


----------



## penni_pencil

oh gosh, lots going on on here today LOL

Jules - Im a little shocked they didnt do the HSG before you started treatment....I know what you mean about the pain, mine bloody hurt...and...listen to this....when they first put the dye in it squirted back out and into the dr's face!  Good job she has plastic glasses on LOL  Anyway Jules - about the results... Can you remember on past treatments which side you normally have the follies?  When is your appt to discuss it?  Also, do you know if they actually did get the dye through the tube or not?  It might be a case of change of treatment just so you get a better chance......and do what strawberry said and STAY AWAY from google.....its so easy to just google it all though isnt it, but it can be wrong! it was wrong about my scarring, so try not to worry too much and hopefully your appt will be sooner rather than later for you...keeping everthing crossed its ok... xxx

strawberry...lets us know how your scan goes tomorrow, hope those little follies are growing for you

cowhatgirl - YAY  you have a date for the IVF meeting...so pleased for you....is IVF at the same clinic you have been having treatment at? if it is i dont think you'll have to wait long...they will just want to make sure you have up todate bloods for HIV and hepatitus...oh and a smear.....are you up todate? if not, get yourself to the drs quick fast and have one done...same for your bloods....if your HIV and hep bloods were done more than a yr ago, they will ask you to do some more....so get them done asap save anymore hold ups...to just to the dr's and then when results through get copies to take up the hospital with you   This will be our time!  I can feel it in my bones!  YAY

Anyway - im off up to the hospital wednesday to have a scan to check whats going on with my lining before i start...as if I have a lining then they either want to give me down reg drugs, or provera at a high dose for 10 days..so im hoping my lining stays true to form and is THIN!  Knowing my bloody luck its going to be thick isnt it! god dam it....oh well..only a couple of days til I know   and if the lining is thin, then we're looking at starting the injections the follow wednesday YAY (as long as my blood results are back)  Bring it on!!!

two-babies - congratulations on your wedding anniversary

Does anyone else watch lost?  my word...im completely lost by it, loving it though LOL

Everyone else - hope your all ok and keeping in good spirits


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi all,
        right.....first of all i would like to say a big thank you to you all for all your support and kind words   it really means a lot.

Secondly i would like to say that the last time i posted i had some brown discharge, but it stopped again after that and since Then i have had clear discharge (sorry TMI). Anyway i phoned the clinic to let them know whats been happening and i told them that although my OTD is Wednesday i have been serial testing   and today the second line on the hpt was really dark.......
The nurse looked at my file and spoke to the consultant who then said that infact my OTD is TODAY! and that it can't be the trigger as that was 16 days ago so...... it's official it's a     and my DH bless him has been doing this all day             .

I know it's still very early days and I'm so scared about the same thing happening again but I'm trying to stay positive all the same.
I guess I'm just being very cautious which is why DH and I have decided not to tell anyone right now but we will wait for our first scan and then tell everyone. I am to ring the clinic in the morning to arrange a scan! oooohhhhh i feel nervous already. I really hope all stays well especially after the horrendous few weeks we have had so girls need you to send positive vibes this way please   . I hope it's o.k for me to still stay here with you girls as i would feel so lost without you. You girls are like my second (much nicer ) family   soooo.... you are not getting shot of me that easy .

Right I'm logging off now as i have some serious acting to do (I'm going to tell DH i have a huge craving for belgian chocolate lol! ).

bye girls

love joexxx


----------



## Strawberry*

Oh Joe that is AMAZING!!!!!!!!!

            

I am sooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!  I will keep everything crossed that all goes well.  We have had lots of graduates lately and it fills me full of hope for the rest of us!  Pls don't leave us stay and keep us updated with your next journey!!!!

xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Well done Joe.....Thats such great news!  You are the 4th on the board! WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  May this bring even more luck to this board ....You have to stay with us Joe and keep us informed of your journey...im sure this time round is your time and the little'un will stick with you...congratulations..WOHOOO  Soooooooooooooooo pleased

Here's lots of PMA for all of us!

     

and lots of cuddles to on this happy day for Joe!

  

On come girls...more reason for us to be positive....how many of there are us left now to get BPFs?  7 of us i think - me, cowhat, jules, fraz, strawberry, lilyput and bump... SORRY if I have missed anyone

Hey - cowhatgirl - with all these BFPs maybe we can get the first set of twins on here LOL

Feeling good today! thanks Joe for your BFP, its helping us all too... keeping smiling....keep positive...

xxx


----------



## Strawberry*

woohooooooo I am still so happy for Joe!!!

I had my follie scan today still not growth   Did get Dr G tho   and he wud like to crank my doseage up but he needs to check my bloods first so I have to ring 2moro and hopefully I will be allowed to go to 150IU!

x


----------



## two_babies

YAY!!!! Another BFP on this board, the 4th!    
A big congratulations to you Joe!!! 

Yes Penni, the remaining 7 of you will join us soonest !!

Joe pls keep us updated with your progress...

Suze: how are you doing?


----------



## cowhatgirl

Joe - that's fantastic news!  YAY!  So delighted for you.  I know it's been a rollercoaster week or two, but what a wonderful conclusion.  Just remain positive and enjoy the fact that you've joined the ranks with our other pregnant chums!

Penni - the idea of twins used to terrify me, but as I've got older and this journey has got longer, frankly the idea now seems very appealing!  Bring it on!!  Keeping everything crossed that our time - and all the other '7's' - is just around the corner.

Congrats again Joe. xx


----------



## jooles

evening ladies!!!!!! 

just a quickie tonight to say hello and thank everyone for your replies!!!!!  google would drive ya demented so ive decided to stay away from if i need to know anything and just "google" you lot instead   between us we all seem to get the information we need without all the bullsh1t and scare stories!!!!!! 

joe and dh ~ WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!        that is such exciting and brilliant news for you both!!   everything is grand (which it will be of course  ) and all its cyber aunties (thats all us of course)   will be dying to see how things progess!!!!

penni - ya know i dont really know what side my follies come from to be sure but something tells me its the right side  thats defo a question i will be asking in the future!!!! har har har har har that is so funny about your dye test!!!! i probably would have rolled off the bed laughing  good luck for tomoro and please let us know how ya get on!! heres some   and   for you and DH and          for you cause we know ya like them!!!!

strawberry - Dr G again eh   ive been stuck wiht the old codgers for last few appts and you know what they are like  had to ask one of the nurses to explain everything to me again that traub(thats one of the cons who seems to be the main man for all ya other ladies who dont have the pleasure of RFC tx)!!! just had and then phone again later to get it explained again  listen dont be getting to annoyed or upset about it  the first few rounds are all trial and error until they get the correct doasge so just stick with it and keep the positive attitude going  ya know where i am anyway!!!!!! 

twobabies, suze, nancy,cowhat,fraze,lily and bump (hope thats everyone)  hope your all ok!!! 

well im back to work tomoro ~ i really enjoyed time off but looking forward to getting back into a routine again! dreading first day back but will be settled in again in no time im sure   did anybody watch the great sperm race on channel 4 last night it was brilliant - really interesting but funny at the same time.     if ya get a chance to watch it on catch up you really should!!!!! ill keep an eye out to see if its on again and let ya all know 

talk soon

jules xx


----------



## Strawberry*

Jules I hope work has gone ok for you today   I watched the great   race on my lunch break today on channel 4 catch up it was really good!  Altho they really do make it look almost impossible to get pregnant    

LEt us know how u get on next time at clinic.  Yep dr g again   you had been seeing far too much of him lately so about time I got an appointment   - I truely hope no nurses from RFC read this   

I rang today so my dose is increased to 150IU thankfully so hopefully I will get moving now!   Back up again on Friday so will up date you all
x


----------



## penni_pencil

Strawberry, glad they have upped you now, hopefully something will start happening xxx

Jules - how did your first day back go? Hope it went ok?  Any news when your appt is? Ive seen that sperm race before, its good isnt it....like strawberry said.....it is a wonder how ANYONE gets pg!  

Anyway girsl...I have GOOD news for the board!  YAY  Ive started IVF today...WOHOO 5x75iu of menopur a day for 10 days....back in for another scan Wed next week, then hopefully final scan on Fri next week, with egg collection date scheduled for 6th April and ET scheduled for 8t April...YAY  

I went up for a scan this morning and my lining was only 3mm, so they did a blood test for oeastogen.  I rang my DRs to get my blood tests results, and they were back! so I called up the ACU and they said as long as i can get my drugs and my bloods come back fine from this morning I can start...Alis at Fazeley are doing my drugs, Ali lives right by me so he is delivering them to my door LOL  Then she rang at 5pm to say I could start

I am SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO chuffed to bits it was a bit touch and go onto whether it was going to be today, but it was!	  WOHOO   

So girls...its twins for me me thinks! this is the cycle!  I can feel it!  YAY

Hello to everyone else Ive missed! So excited I cant think HAHA


----------



## penni_pencil

oh two-babies - when you used the cyclogest...did you put them up the bum? I was going to this time as they are so messy the other way.....but wasnt sure?  how far do you put them up..SORRY!


----------



## Lilyput

hi girls

Just been catching up and OMG  WOO[HOO to Joe! Amazing news. Congratulatons to you and DH.

Penni - really pleased things are moving on for you. the waiting is always the worst - and there is just so much of it on this process.

Strawberry - look forward to hearing about next scan. Hopefully increased dose will move things on.

Bump - any idea when tx will start?

Jooles, Cowhatgirl, Fraz - hope like me you are taking heart from out 4 positive BFP ladies.

Had my second scan on Monday (day 20). the follie had shot to 19mm (from 10 on Wed) so was told to take the shot 10pm on Monday night. DH and I eating the Spinach!

Lily


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi girls,
           thank you all so so much for your posts, it was so sweet of you, DH says thanks too and thinks you girls are more excited for me than I am lol!
Also wondering if anyone else has had internet connection problems as I haven't been able to go on the internet since yesterday  . Anyway it still hasn't really sunk in yet properly as i haven't had any symptoms apart from extreme tiredness. Spotting seems to have stopped touch wood. I also went to see my GP and i had a blood test to check my iron levels and also a hcg test as i said i wanted some reassurance. Anyway he said he can't do the beta hcg as they only do that if they think it's an ectopic, oh well just have to wait for my first scan in three weeks time, (15th April) and I wont get the results of the blood test till next week!

Strawberry, I'm so happy that they have increased your dose, now things will really get going follie wise. I have everything crossed for you hun, let us know how you get on.

Lily   congrats re the hcg jab, so i guess your officially on the 2ww. I hope everything goes well for you and that you get a BFP. i am   really hard for you hun, take care and keep us updated.

Penni, oh sweety i am so pleased for you i can't put it in words. I don't know why but i have a really strong feeling that this is THE cycle that is going to work and I'm deff thinking twins for you! I hope from the bottom of my heart that you get a bfp and successful pregnancy this cycle hun, I really do as you really deserve a BFP. Just try and remain positive and don't stress too much (easier said than done, I know). Please please keep us all updated whenever you can.

Jooles, how are hun? hope the first day back at work wasn't too bad.Take care hun.

Two-babies, how are you and the little one doing? hope your both well.

Cowhatgirl, how are you sweety? hope your well, not long now before appointment, bet you cant wait.Let us know how you get on.

Suze,Nancy and Bump hope your all well.

Hello to anyone else i may have missed.

right i am off to bed now as I'm really bushed, so girls goodnight and sweet dreams to all 

love joexxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Thank you girls for your kind word and PMA for me!  It really does help! CHeers xxxx

Lilyput - YAY 2WW, heres prayng in 2 weeks theres a BFP so you join two-babies, nancy, suze and joe....Wohoo...We'll get the majority on here with BFP's if its kills us!  How come the spinach? 

Joe - I havent had any internet connection problems, Im with talk talk,who you with?  Im glad the spotting has stopped, are you still using the cyclogest? or is it ok to stop now?  Bit strange why the DR wont check your levels isnt it?  

Morning All!  Im off to a wedding this weekend, and 2 of my friends are pg so they wnt be drinking, so I will join them on the sober couch me thinks LOL  Makes it a bit easier to deal with them now im on treatment LOL


----------



## two_babies

Hi Penni, sorry quick response to your question.. did not log on yesterday!!! 

Yes I put it up my bum and as far as it could possibly go.. so I cover my finger with tissue as I have long sharp nails and push all the way... very disgusting.. it feels like you are pooping but in the opposite direction !!

I am on it for 34 weeks yuk !! I have been very naughty of late though and not been using it every day and DH had a big go at me..

alright post later..


----------



## two_babies

Congratulations to you Lilly on reaching the 2ww... I pray it results in a BFP for you.. so you can be number 5

Penni: well done on starting the IVF. If it's twins you want, then you shall have them.. You deserve them.. wishing you all the best in this cycle..

I have put on only 2kg ( 5 pounds) since I got pregnant but I feel really fat... and I went shopping yesterday for maternity jeans and tops.. I saw all the slim girls and felt a bit funny.. I know I should not....but I can't help it. I worry that I may never go back to my original size...I go for long walks to keep my weight down but wish I could do more...but don't want to do anything that will affect my baby....
just ignore me with all my ramblings.. weight gain should be the least of my worries right?


Anyhow I hope everyone else is doing well...

later


----------



## Nancy1976

Wowwy wow wow!! So much good news!!!

Congratulateions Joe  woooooohooooooooooo!!!!                

Soooooo happy for you!! You and DH you must be In a  state of wonder and happiness!!  Sounds like you had a similar situation as me with the peeing on a stick scenario and not actually believing what it means and thinking it was the trigger still, well it wasn't and I am so pleased for you!  Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy!!

And Penni!!!!  Soooo happy that you have stated treatment for IVF!!!  That is brilliant news, and egg transfer day is only a couple of weeks away!!  I sooo have a feeling you will be having twins!!  You have been the mother of this board, you are a fantastic strength and support to all of us, it just makes sense that someone so motherly will end up with twins - know what  mean or am I rambling   

And lily you are on the 2WW!!  Hooray!!  A 19mm is a perfect size!!  Fingers crossed for you sweetheart!

Jooles, Strawberry, Suze, Two Babies, Cowhat, Fraz and Bump - hope you're all ok - yeah Jooles keep away from Google it can lead you to load of frightening information that isn't true.  Sending you a big hug honey. 

I've had a bit of a horrible week...... had a bit of a scare and really thought it was all over.  On Saturday after we got back from our amazing and lovely time away I got in and immediately started getting cramps in my stomach so I went to the toilet and sorry if tmi but it felt like I needed to poo, but I couldn't really and then the cramps turned into excruciating pain where I was doubled over in the bathroom.  DH was really scared bless him but being really supportive and telling me not to panic because of the baby.  I went really pale and was sweating loads.  This pain lasted for about 10 mins then wore off and I fell asleep for an hour.

Then I felt absolutely fine and was trying not to think about it and almost forgot how painful it was, I think because I didn't want to think about it as th pain was really similar to last time when I had the blighted ovum / missed misscarriage (or whatever its called....).  So all was fine until Monday night when I woke up at midnight with bad cramps again, this time right where my pubic bone is.  Again  felt like I needed to go to the toilet but couldn't really, then the pain started really pulsating where my pubic bone is, again I was doubled over and went really pale and sweaty.  I really though that was it and I was in tears in the night, DH was so worried and he thought it was all over again I could tell.

So the next day I called the hospital and they asked me to go in for a scan, she said it was probably too early to see anything as I was only just 6 weeks, but i was desperate to have one anyway.  I was absolutely dreading it though as I was sure that it would be the same as last time and there would be an empty sac again  

But it wasn't!!!!!  I saw the yolk sac and above it a teeny tiny flickering that was the embryos heart beating!!!!!!!  I couldn't believe it!!!!  I was so happy and relieved.  The nurse said everything was perfectly normal and she had a really good look around, she said the pains might just be something I've got to endure throughout the pregnancy.  Touchwood I haven't had any since.

So I don't have the 7 week scan on Monday now but I've got one on Tues 7th April which will be the 8 week one, can't wit for that now!!

Am so happy I can't tell you.  I haven't been to work since which is a bit naughty but I just want to take it easy at the moment, will probably go back in tomorrow as there is only so much This Morning and Loose Women you can watch  

I just want the next 6 weeks to go really quickly so that I feel out of harms way, honestly this baby business is all such a worry from before you start the treatment probably up until they are teenagers!!  I feel so protective of that little flickering heartbeat already.....

Well girls there's been 4 BFPs this year already and it's not even April, this is brilliant news, it shows that OI / IVF DOES work, we are living proof of it, before long it will be BFPs all round!!

Lots of love.................xxxxxx

p.s. Two Babies - embrace your new shape, I know it's hard, I feel like I've put on weight already as I've stoped going to the gym as I'm worried about overdoing it so I haven't done any exercise for 4 weeks and I feel really lardy around the middle already, but who cares!!  It's all in the name of creating another beautiful life and I'm sure you'll start to look amazing soon - I think the first bit when your bump is not properly showing but you have put on weight is the hard bit as you feel like you just look fat, but I'm sure you look lovely. Don't worry!!  There is a programme on tonight at 9pm with Louise Rednapp all about women who fear putting weight in pregnancy, and some women who continue having eating disorders in pregnancy, only eating an apple in two days.  Soon you will be blooming and lovely!!! xxxx


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi all,
          Nancy you poor darling, how frightening that must have been for you, . I'm so relieved to know that all is well now with the little one. Glad you had the scan that must have so reassuring, especially as you saw the heart beating as well. 
I know what you mean about constantly worrying though as we initially worry if our lining is thin and about cysts so that we can start tx then once on tx we worry about how the follies are growing and if there are too many follies. After that comes the dreaded 2ww where we are constantly worrying over every twinge and what have you ( and if your like me then you imagine all sorts of symptoms that aren't even there! ) , followed by the horrid question AM I preggers or AM I not. But if we do get a +tive then we panic and wonder if it's a true positive or not ect... ect.... ect...
Anyway like you i am also eagerly counting the days down till i reach the 12 week mark and then 20 weeks and so on but each day that passes by we are getting that much closer to holding our little bundles in our arms.
I must warn you though the worrying gets worse once they are here lol so be warned my love  .

Anyway just had a huge fight with Dh as he is being such an a** but I'm not going to let him upset me as i have far more important things to worry about right now ! he can sulk all he wants    

Anyway speak to you all later

love joexxx


----------



## Nancy1976

Thanks Joe.  Yes I think I've got twenty years of worry ahead of me now!  That's absolutely fine by me though  

Hope you and DH sort it out!  tell him he's not allowed to be an a*se anymore as you are pregnant and whatever you say from now on goes!!  Although don't think that would go on that well with my DH......   

xxx


----------



## bump14

Hi everyone  
Sorry I don't have time to do personals, but just thought I would check in.  Hope everybody is getting ready for a good relaxing weekend


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi all

Penni - YAAAAY!  That's fab news.  Go you!  Really pleased you're able to start. your IVF cycle.  Shall be following your progress with baited breath!  I suspect it'll be a while before I'm able to join you, but I really hope we both get our long awaited BFPs... our stay on here has already been too long!  Thanks for your tip about ensuring my smear test was up-to-date.  I called my doc today and it'll be 3 years in July since the last one, so I suspect I'll be asked to have an update before commencing tx.  So booked one in for a weeks time, to preempt them.

Everyone else, glad you're all fine and dandy.  Nancy - what a worry for you.  So pleased all is well tho.  And Lilly - good luck for the 2ww... keeping everything crossed and hoping you join our band of merry mums to be in 14 days time.

Sorry for short post - loads to do tonight.  Have a funeral tomorrow, followed by a wedding on Sat (I feel a film quote coming on..), so need to get myself organised.  Have a great weekend all and look forward reading your updates next week.

CowHatGirl xx


----------



## jooles

evening ladies 

just popped on for a quick nosy as i was out for a meal there! im absolutley stuffed and just about to crawl into bed but i just wanted to say hello   to everyone and woooooooooooooooohooooooooo to penni and DH     i am so excited for ya both and will keep fingers crossed and sendin ya loads of   and  and   that this will be cycle for ya!!!!!  

sorry no more personals tonight but just looking forward to getting on over the weekend and reading up on everyones goss!!! 

im up at clinic in morning for usual scan and blood test but bit worried this tx might be cancelled as i still have this   bleed and mad nipping pains in my sides that might be the cysts   anyhoo ill let ya all know what happens!!!

strawberry hope to see ya in morning if not let me know how ya get on!! 

speak to ya soon girls 

love jules xxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Everyone thank you! Its so lovely to read all your kind messages, and positive thoughts for me this time round.....Nancy you brought a tear to my eye...thank you!  

two-babies - I think I'll be putting up my bum then!  I have sharp nails too...ewe...  I know what you mean about putting on weight, when I was pregnant last yr i put on half a stone within weeks as I just had sugar craving! (I still put that down to tyroid probs) Havent lost it yet LOL It is hard, but each time you think of that just change your thoughts straight to a positive one, and eventually hopefully the negative thoughts of putting on weight will go away....Good luck...im sure once the bump shows more you will have no negative thoughts of putting weight... dam it! I wanted to watch Louise rednapp...must find out when its on again.... 

Nancy - OMG what a week!  Im so glad you took yourself to the hospital, and im soooooooooooooo pleased for you... bet it was an amazing feeling to see that and after your miscarriage last year it must have felt even more amazing....Its fantastic news.. nice one   Whats the 8 week scan for Nancy?  Is that just because you've just had one?  

Joe - You keep your spirits up, well done for not letting him get your down....and like Nancy said, he shouldnt be arguing with you now anyway LOL  Any more symptoms?  

Hiya Bump - Im looking forward to my weekend...Im going to my sisters tonight to see about the ghosts at her house (got someone coming round who can pick up stuff) and tomorrow got a wedding aswell in Bolton so stopping over night   

Cowhatgirl - Glad I could help with the smear thing, I know last yr I had to wait for treatment until mine was back, so nice one   You're right, its far to long without a BFP for us...Im going to look back see how long we have ben posting LOL Re-funeral tomorrow - hope all goes well and you are ok,thoughts are with you x At a wedding aswell on saturday LOL  You let your hair down ad enjoy yourself, might be the last time before you start treatment have have a baby onboard   

Jules - Thanks hon!  Im keeping everything crossed for you that your tx can continue...please post as soon as you know....Thinking positive for you babes xxxx    

Suze - Hows you doing? Are you still booking a 10 week scan?  When will it be?  Any other symptoms?  

Fraz - Hope your doing ok  

Strawberry - Good luck tomorrow, do you and jules go to the same clinic then? how cool!   

Lily - Hows the 2WW going?  

Well, im off to do all 5 of my menopur...its bloody hard to get the bubbles out, seem to sit there for ages tapping away! LOL


----------



## two_babies

Nancy: I am so glad it all worked out for you. You must of been thru such a big scare. It's such a horrible place to be in...taking time off work was really smart of you considering how stressful your job can be and the first few weeks are the crucial weeks... So roll on 8 week scan !! I am only just relaxed now for the 1st time since I got pregnant as the waiting for the first scan and 12 week scan drove me round the bend. I think they were the longest waits of my life. I am so thankful to God for bringing me this far and I know you, Srealluze, Joe and I will have safe preganancies and carry them to full term. That's my prayer....

Joe: tell DH he is not supposed to argue with you as you are pregnant and you can't afford to get upset. These are critical times.. How are your other boys doing if you don't mind me asking..have you told them yet?

Penni: 5 menopur is quite a bit isn't it. I think I did 3....really happy that you have started and just like someone said, can't remember who now. You are like the mother of this board, so positive so strong and so caring as well. You more than deserve twins as you have a lot of love and care to give. Good luck...

Cowhatgirl: good luck with the smear test, any ideas when you are going to start the IVF?

Suze: we have not heard from you. Are you okay?

Lilly how was BMS? Hope it was not a chore. Good luck with the 2ww

Jooles: I hope you are able to start treatment soon?

Strawberry: how are your follies?

Fraz: we have not heard from you in ages. How are you doing?

Bump: keep on touching base and enjoy your time off, very soon you will be posting loads

Me: nothing to report...still job hunting but am enjoying my time at home. I do hope I get something soon before I really begin to show. At the moment I can still get away with it and prob up until 6 months if I wear really baggy clothes. I bought a size 18 Jacket yesterday in readiness for any interviews I may have, but I think it's a bit too big so may have to return it to get a size 14 maybe.. It's so hard out there..even with all my qualifications (ACCA, Prince 2, BSC) and 10 years experience, I am struggling to get even 1 interview. It just shows you how bad the recession is.....

I just completed my make-up artistry course yesterday and started an eyebrow threading course on Wed. I am hoping to supplement my main income with the little money( or hopefully big money) I make from freelancing. My challenge now is building a portfolio of evidence of my make-up work...so I can create a website or show prospective clients...

If I have missed anyone, sorry

ps: can anyone recommend any pilates dvd for pregnancy?


----------



## bump14

Penni - ghosts?  
Enjoy the wedding


----------



## penni_pencil

My sisters had some strange goings on in the house, and over the past 2 months theres this banging that keeps happening, sometimes constant, sometimes really loud, and sometimes nothing...we have ruled out EVERYTHING - Neighbours, animals, someone playing a joke...etc... and some things have happened, like her mum woke up to someone pulling at her leg, there's a foot print where you cant get a foot there, and her little daoughter saw some sat on top of the curtain rail (this turned out to be a little boy) We're had some come in who can sense things, and she has sensed that theres a man and woman, and a little boy, and the little boy died suddenly, either he fell out of the bedroom window (where meghan saw him) or he was pushed, and she got the feeling that the woman was beating up by the man.  We've been investigating who lives there to find out if its true.  We've also got someone coming thurs morning and when Mandy (my sister) rang them, they heard a little boy in the background! and she said the little boy was saying he was pushed out the window!  And this woman didnt know anything about what the other lady had said!  So on thurs its going to be really exciting..I cant wait....  I was down my sisters last night and he (well, we think its the man) banging.  We need to get rid of them now though and Meghan can hear the banging too and its moving round the house, and its a little worrying whether they might actually do something now....

Mad isnt it!  Until you hear it for yourselves though you just wouldbt believe it...no-one believes us LOL thinks were going mad and making it up haha  we're not though   I love going to my sisters to hear him, i love all that stuff though 

How is everyone today?  Feeling positive and in good spirits?

Jules and strawberry how were your scans yesterday?

xxx


----------



## bump14

That does sound crazy!    But interesting.  How cool!


----------



## jooles

evening all 

just a v quick post to say hello and see how everyone is doing!!!! ive been suffering all day ~ had a few glasses of wine to many last night!!!!  but sure i enjoyed it and was good to let the hair down 

nothing much happening with scan yesterday! looks like the cysts have cleared woohoo so hopefully wee follies will start to grow now that there is room for them  have to continue with 75mls then back up on tuesday.  had a good chat with the doctor (Dr G   ( and he reckons that  i will have to go for a laparoscopy. (think ive spelt that right?) depending on results of hsg test. yesterday was the first time he actually mentioned going on to ivf as the oi isnt working and although i had an idea this would happen and myself and DH have talked loads about it it was still a bit scary but good as well that they are going to get things moving in that direction. 

so as i say just a wee quickie tonight - dh out for the night so im going to curl up on sofa with my beloved cadburys and watch a good film 

take care everyone!!!
speak soon

jules xx


----------



## Suzejdc

Hiya All,

Sorry I haven't been about, I didn't realise how much I'd missed until I had to readback 4-5 pages!!

Anyway, firstly and foremost   CONGRATULATIONS!!  to Joe & DH on your . Thats fantastic news hunny!! Goodness me, this board is just getting better and better, we're on a roll now, the rest of you will be just behind us I'm sure. We're averaging 1 BFP a month aren't we........way to go! Also, I'm sorry about the other family stuff you've been going through, it can't be easy, and whilst I hope things work out in some way, please make sure you don't get too stressed as you need to look after yourself right now and focus on YOU. Hard when you are caught in the middle though, so I hope that didn't sound to blase as it sounds like it's been a nightmare for you all.  

Next up - Penni, congrats on starting IVF. wow that was super fast, can't believe we are talking about EC and ET in a matter of days now. Have everything crossed that this is the one for you, I have a good feeling and here is a big cloud of   for those follies. Can't believe how much meds you have to take.....mental!   

Nancy - sorry you had to go through that scare, but on the flip side, great that you saw babys heartbeat! It's an amazing thing isn't it. Roll on the 8 week scan, you will see a difference between this scan and your last.  

Twobabies - I still can't get over how far along you are, and don't go worrying about any weight gain. It's GOOD weight gain and before long you will have that beauttful baby belly that is undeniably your little one. Glad to hear you're feeling better too, there is light at the end of this nausea tunnel then, yes??!  

Lily - fingers crossed for the  . 19mm is a good size of follie, that's what me and Nancy had when we fell.........so you never know!   

Bump -   welcome! As everyone else says, this is a great place, and you're in great company when it comes to the ins and outs of OI. When are you due to start? I did OI after clomid, and it worked for me, so fingers crossed it does the trick for you too.  

Jooles - sorry to hear your HSG was pretty horrid. Mine was equally as horrid, the dye going through my tubes was so painful as my tubes went into spasm. I nearly passed out and threw up all over the bed, nurses, florr......you name it. They couldn't get any more dye in me so they ended up redoing the HSG under general anaesthetic a month later. I can't comment on what happens if one of your tubes is blocked, mine were both clear. What ahppens now, will they do anything to unblock your tube? And hey, even the action of the HSG itself can have a spring cleaning effect and make you pro-fertile for a few months. I fell preg after my one, although sadly lost it, but it seems quite common for women to get preg after it, so you never know! Good luck with your injections, and thank goodness those cysts have gone! 

Strawberry - how did your scan go yesterday? Hope going up to 150iu has the desired effect!  

Cowhatgirl - any update on when you are starting IVF? Hope you hear something soon!   

As for me, I'm doing well. Well, I had a small scare last Sunday (Mothers Day of all days!) I had woken up on Sat and no sore bbs which freaked me out a little bit as this is what happened last year. But tried not to think too much about it. Then on Sunday am (5am to be precise) I went to the loo, wiped and there was pinky/brown stuff - not loads, but enough - and a spot of blood, and still no sore bbs. Well, that was it, major freak out, and I was straight on the phone to the Preg Support Unit at 9am. Spoke to a nice nurse, who said not to worry about the stuff/blood, that it was common in preg and not necessarily a bad thing. The lack of sore bbs though was an area of concern. I was to monitor it for 24 hours and phone back on Monday afternoon. So I still went out for mothers day lunch with my mum, dad and brother, and the only thing that kept me going was that I was still feeling nauseaous and giddy. That afternoon, I lay onthe sofa and took it easy, still feeling crappy. I was on bb prod alert and I think they started to feel a bit sore again, but wasn't sure if it was in my mind. Anyway, there was no more stuff when I went to the loo. So I phoned them back on Monday, reported that there was no change. Spoke to a different nurse who said that the lack of sore bbs was NOTHING to worry about, as they can come and go! So, confused with the conflicting advice, I laid it on thick about being worried, esp after the missed mc last year, but she didn't pick up on the hint and didin't offer me a scan. So I booked a private one for last Wednesday. And the scan was perfect! Baby meausred 9 weeks, which is spot on, and there was plently of fluid around it, the egg sca was visible, and it's now possible to see the head and the midwife said she could see a leg bud (I couldn't, so I'm taking her word for it!!) Heartbeat was strong and fast, and all is well. Except for the fact my right ovary is still 2x the size it shoudl be, with 5 swollen follies on it (4 of which measure 40mm!!) so I need to report that to the fertility clinic. They don't think it's anything to worry about, they shodul go away by themselves, but everyone seems to think I shoudl be in soem pain given their size whereas I'm actually okay.

Anyway - sorry, have rambled on - I am a lot more relaxed and my bbs have started to hurt again. The nausea seemed to be abating this week, but today I've been in bits, feeling really faint and sea sick. WTF! I still have my orig 10 week scan booked for this Friday. Not sure if I should go or just cancel it. I think for peace of mind I will reschedule it for a week on Monday which is approx half way between the one I just had and my official 12 week scan (which will actually be nearly 13 weeks).

Right, that is a long post....will post now before I do soemthing daft and erase it by mistake. Hope you are all having nice Sundays, and will pop in soon.

Lol
Suze 
xxx


----------



## two_babies

Hi Suze: sorry about the scare you had on Mother's day...

I had a similar scare and was beyond myself with worry. I immediately went to A&E where I spent 5 hours trying to see a doc...they gave me a reassurance scan 3 days after. Your clinic is really mean not to have given you one... Next time go to A&E... there won't be a next time anyway...

brown discharge is supposed to be common and they say it's old blood. It usually happens around the time you are supposed to have your period...

re: sore boobs. what the nurse told you is so so wrong. They do come and go. It's only if you don't feel them for a very long time say 2 weeks or so, only then should you worry. Mine are sore on and off and sometimes I have to really press them to feel anything.

A big congratulations on seeing your baby's heartbeat by the way... I am pleased for you. You have gone very far yourself !!! Are you going to put a baby ticker on? Please do... Have you been posting anywhere else, e.g the 1st Trimester board...

My nausea came back on Saturday and that really shocked me as I thought I was done with it !! And then yesterday I felt very tired, weak and a bit sickly..... maybe it's because of my low levels of iron. I need to hurry up and get my iron supplements..

So have you had your booking appointment yet with your midwife?


Sorry girls this post has been all about Suze!!!

I hope the rest of you are doing alright....

take care everyone !!


----------



## Suzejdc

Hiya two babies,

Ticker added! Not posting anywhere else on here, takes me all my time to keep up to date on this board!

Booking in appt is on 20th April. Have taken the day off for it as the letter said it would take from between 1.5 hours to 2 hours! WTF!? I'll be 12+5 then, so should get a great scan pic.

I rescheduled my private scan for next Monday when I'll be 10+5, so only 2 weeks to wait for the biggie.

Hope you aren't feeling too bad, hope your iron supps make a difference. You'd think at this stage the sickness would be far behind you!

Hello to everyone else! Just a flying visit tonight!!

Suze 
xxx


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi girls,
            sorry I've not posted much, i have been feeling so very tired it's unbelievable. No other symptoms yet so starting to worry.
  Anyway just a quick post to say i got the blood test results and the full blood count is normal and hcg levels on 16 dpo was 639!  gp said it's very high but he doesn't know what that means as he's not a fertility expert but suggested i speak with my clinic, so I'm going to phone them 2morrow.

two- babies my boys are fine, thank you for asking  they are so excited about the pregnancy.DH and I decided to tell them because they kept asking why i was sleeping so much  

Anyway as I had 3 follies DH and the boys are hoping is twins or more!  That is simply too scary but i suppose i would be just as thrilled if I'm honest.

Take care my wonderful cyber friends as I'm whacked just writing a tiny post!


love joexxx


----------



## Strawberry*

Hey girlies 

Sorry I have no time for personals trying to get month end and year end sorted here in work  

Just a wee update to let u all know I was up at hospital today and its looking good.  I have one 18mm follie and one 16mm follie.  Last time I only had one follie.  Does 2 follies mean I have a better chance or just more chance of twins or what?!!?  Sorry I am a bit   

I have to ring after 3 to be sure but hoepfully I can trigger 2moro morning  

Love to you all out there  

ps - for the person asked yep jooles and I both go to same clinic so it was great to meet her!!  and Jooles I had a wee look for ya today but didn't see ya - knowing you, you were away with Dr G and all   hope all went well let me know!

xx


----------



## two_babies

Hi Strawberry,

2 follies means you have a better chance, not necessarily twins....
you mentioned month end and year end.. Are you an Accountant?

How are the rest of my cyber friends?

Nice ticker Suze... I might change mine and get a new one from where you got yours !!

alright, off visiting now. What can a jobless girl do?


----------



## Suzejdc

Hi Strawberry,

Excellent that you have 2 follies. As Twobabies said, it increases your chances but doesn't necessarily mean twins (but does I guess increase your chances of twins too if you know what I mean).

I had 2 follies this cycle and only have one wee bean in there. They did think it might be twins as my HCG was way up in the 600's too  (like Joe!) just after getting my BFP, but HCG levels are individual to you and having a high one doesn't automatically mean there is more than one baby.

Anyway, 2 means more target practice for the swimmers, so fingers and toes crossed for you this week!   

Suze 
x


----------



## Strawberry*

Thanks girls for explaining that to me   Everything crossed then!

I wish I was an accountant!  Well I don't really but I wud take their wage    I am just an accounts clerk!  

Another little update.... I had an awful time getting blood taken today after 4 attempts and bringing in the doc they rekoned I had had enough I think I was a little pale   if she got a mm of blood that was it I have rubbish veins!  I have just rang and as I thought they were inclusive so I have to go back 2moro morning for them to try again   will let u know how I get on!!!

x


----------



## penni_pencil

Morning everyone  The sun is shining YAY    

Jules - How did you get on yesterday?  Lets hope this cycle brings a BFP so you don't have to worry about IVF...keeping everything crossed... 

Suze - OMG your scare, you must have been worried to death!  Its never simple for us girlies is it!  6th of April then your next scan...that will be amazing to see the different from your 8 week scan, wow..I bet you can't wait for it   I wonder why the scan is going to be nearly 2 hours?  Although its exciting as you can see your babie for that long..wohooo  Are you starting to relax a bit again after your scare?  

Two-babies - My sister didnt start getting morning sickness until about 5 months into it its mad isnt it how everyones pg's are different...my friend at the moment isnt having a very good time, been off work with it all, and got really painful pains on the right hand side by her pubic bone and  now has to go for tests for kidney stones! mad.  Did you find anything to do yesterday? you can come do my job for me if you like LOL

Joe - Hello!  WOW those results do sound high, sometimes it does mean twins if they are high, but like Suze said, it doesnt always mean that.... how would you feel though about twins LOL 

Strawberry - yeah it does mean you have more or a chance of twins, but it means more of a chance of getting pg!  YAY.  Are you still having to take the injections whilst you wait for your rsults?  Your job sounds interesting, I always thought i would end up in that field as I love working with figures.

Cowhatgirl - Your appt is friday isnt it? Are you getting excited?  How did the weekend go? with the funeral and wedding?  

Nancy - not long now until your next scan on 7th April, you excited?  

Lily - hows the 2WW going?  

Fraz and Bump how you both doing? Enjoying the sunshine?   

Well, I have my scan today at 12... I can;t wait...although since saturday ive been having the "egg white" stuff come out, which is a bit worrying to think it maybe all my follies are growing and then going!  Oh well...I shall know in 2 hours time   Ill post back on later and let you know


----------



## Strawberry*

Oh Penni good luck for the scan   Pls come back and update us!  

I had to go back today for another blood test but the nurse got it first go   was so glad!!

She rang me there to say not to inject gonal F today but ring back after 3 and see if I can go with the Ovitrelle  

Hope everyone else is well 
x


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi all

Great to hear from you Suze.  Pleased all is well, particularly after your scare.  Take good care of yourself and your precious cargo and let us know how the next scan goes.  How exciting.

All our 'numerous now' pregnant chums - so pleased you're all ok and are progressing well.  How time is flying!

Strawberry - good news re your follies.  Fingers crossed eh! You really have my sympathy re the blood tests.  I've always had difficulties because of small, crap veins, which has in turn meant nurses struggle to get blood and I end up feeling faint.  Vicious circle!  Not sure if they are doing this for you anyway, but the nurses at my hospital have now resorted to always using a 'butterfly' on me.  It's a really tiny needle thingy - technical term(!) - (which I think they use for children) and although it takes a little longer for the blood to flow out, they do normally manage to get it first time.  Glad this time was better for you.

Penni - Hurrah for your tx progressing so quickly!  That's fab.  Am so, so excited for you.  I realise you wont get this before your scan, so hope it all went ok?  Look forward to hearing your update.  Thanks for asking re funeral and wedding.  Both went really well thanks (as well as funerals ever can..).  The happy couple have now gone to Cuba for their honeymoon.  So, so jealous!  Still, as it's my 40th this year, I'm really hoping we might be able to get away for a celebratory, big holiday later in the year.  Though if I'm honest, having a baby would be the most wonderful 40th birthday present ever... Fingers crossed!

My IVF appointment is indeed on Friday afternoon.  Received all the paperwork last week, which confirms will need a number of other appointments before tx starts.  We also will need to visit the clinic who will be doing the egg collection (this is an NHS cycle, but our local hospital don't have the facilities for EC, so have a 'satelite link' with a private clinic in Southampton, in which my NHS consultant also practices privately).  Bit of a pain - was really hoping to start asap, but based upon the paperwork I suspect it'll be mid May or even mid June before our cycle starts. Anyhow, shall update you all as soon as we know more.  Perhaps we'll be pleasantly surprised.

Hi to everyone else - apologies for lack of extensive personals - but be assured I'm sending positive vibes to you all.

Cowhatgirl xx


----------



## Lilyput

Hi everyone

I've been keeping up over recent days but haven't had a chance to post.

Strawberry - all sounds very positive on the follie front so fingers crossed - let us know if today is trigger day.

Penni - really glad things are now moving on.  Fingers crossed for the scan today.  

Cowhat - even if you don't start tx until June, its April now.  I know its frustrating because we've all waited so long already and each different treatment takes an age (even without the NHS wait times) but its great that you have all the forms and know what is involved over the next few weeks.  I always think the worst bit is between treatments when you have no idea what is next, what it involves, and how long it will take.  

Jooles - read your post about HSG and it brought back memories.  I turned up for mine thinking nothing of it (having had most of the medical staff in the UK mess around with my bits over the last few years) but my God it hurt.  I remember massive cramps and the doctor asking if I wanted her to stop.  Knowing it would only mean doing it again I very gamely told her to just get on with it, then spent 2 hours lying in a recovery room feeling faint and sick.

Bump and Fraz - hope you guys are well.

I'm half way though the 2 week wait.  Seems to be going faster this time, but that's probably because I'm pretty busy at work and am preparing for a visit from my parents for a week which involves a lot of preparation.  Mostly on the house cleaning front...  I've had some really annoying pains, more discomfort than pain actually, which I ordinarily associate with AF so I certainly don't have my hopes up for this cycle.  Fingers crossed for me though.

Take care
L
xx

Suze, two_babies, joe and nancy - really good to hear that you're all well.  Keep us updated!


----------



## penni_pencil

hiya girles...just a quickie cos im at work on www.logmein.com LOL

I had 5 big follies - 15mm, 14.5mm, 14mm, 13.5mm.... 1 at 11mm and a few small ones under 10mm....its less than last time, but I still have fridays scan and still on track for monday EC and tues ET....  just hoping now there is enough as last time I had 17 at EC....but only 7 fertilised....and only 2 good enough.... but..its quality not quanity i suppose.... got to keep positive we will have some good enough to put back, im sure we will...will be so gutting if we dont, and all that money down the drain!  but thats not going to happen! LOL

oh, lining was 6mm... which is said is about right for me with the size of my follies... roll on friday! I cant wait

XXX


/links


----------



## jooles

evening lovely ladies 

just a quick one to say hello and see how everyone getting on!!!! not much happening with me.....im up for scans in morning so will probably have more to tell you all at weekend hopefully. had to double dose yesterday which is always a good sign that ill be coming up to 2ww!!!! 

penni -WOW    everything seems to be happening so quickily for you its hard to believe its all going on  ill be sending you and dh loads of   and  and   for tomoro scan!!! please let us know asap how you get on!!!

so ill be on over weekend to catch up with everyone but ill send you all   until then!!!!!

take care
jules   xx


----------



## two_babies

Hi ladies,

I hope everyone is okay... this is just a quick one..
Penni: hope all goes well today... it won't be money down the train. We can only but be positive..

will post later

cheerios


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya girls... what a lovely day it is! Makes you feel more poisitive dont you think? 

Anyway....i have 7 on the right out of which about 5 are big enough and the rest were some smaller ones, and about 4 on the left and some smallr ones.... alot less still than last time, but they said its fine for me to go in for egg collection on Monday! YAY  I can't believe and I cant wait!  Weekend pleASEEEE go fast LOL

Anyway...sorry no time again for personals, got to get back to work....

Juoles - good luck for scan, hope all was welll

xxx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Penni - that's great news.  I am so amazed how quickly it's all happened for you.  It's fantastic.  Good luck for Monday - and beyond.  Am gonna be keeping absolutely everything crossed for you.  Enjoy the weekend - hope it flies by for you.

Jules - hope your scan has gone ok?

We had our 1st IVF app today.  Went fine, tho as anticipated it is gonna be a fair wait until we commence our cycle.  We have to await a base scan date, followed by another consultation and then an appointment at the clinic who will do the EC.  She estimated early July.  Still, on the positive, it will enable us to go away for a week, hopefully in May, for a welcome break.  The last year has been hugely stressful, what with the house move and the disappointment of OI not working for us.  And I think a short holiday will be a good preparation for IVF.  

Also, really good news... we apparently will be entitled to 2 - not 1 - IVF cycles on the NHS.  YAY!  Whilst we want to be positive, we're also remaining realistic about our chances (particularly being 39) so have been resigned to the fact that if this first cycle fails, we'll go on to fund another (or 2) privately.  I realise that may still happen, but it's still great news that we get 2 attempts.  Hurrah!

So, will keep you updated, but in the meantime, I look forward to supporting you guys with your ongoing tx and pregnancies...

Have a good weekend all.
CowHatGirl xx


----------



## two_babies

Great news Penni and good luck for Monday !!

Cowhatgirl: congrats on the 2 IVF cycles, shame about the wait tho... I guess you are doing the right thing by having time off. Like you said you have had a stressful year, but this is your year !!

Jooles: congrats on approaching your 2ww. I can feel a BFP coming up..

have a good weekend ladies


----------



## penni_pencil

cowhatgirl - Im so glad your finally on your way..something to look forward to, i know the appt and the actual IVF seems a while away, but it will go quick, especially thinking the way you are, best thing to do, think of this time to enjoy yourself, as after you will pregnant and wont be able to do certain things   Where are you planning on going away? Abroad? somewhere hot? How lovely... and how cool about having 2 free cycles. (not that you will need it  ) YAY  After last year, it seems this year is GOING to be your year  with your house move, the 2 free IVF, a holiday... its all good!  WOHOO so pleased....

Jules - how did the scan go?  is the 2WW closer?  I do hope so...oh, we could be doing the 2WW together LOL Now that would be good 

Lilyput - how is the 2ww going?  Those pains could be pg pains....they are the same...so keep your spirits up and say positive, you can be the next for the BFP! YAY

Strawberry - how did you get on? Have you took the shot yet and on the 2WW?

To all our pg ladies out there, hope your all well, nice to still see you on here and hear about your progression, its great!  Gives us all hope.. THANKYOU XXXX

Oh two-babies - how is the job hunting?  got any interviews yet? 

Fraz and bump - how you getting on?

Im really loving the sunshine,helps keep positive doesnt it       

Have a great weekend everyone

Lots of love and PMA...


----------



## jooles

good evening lovely ladies 

wow isnt the weather amazing today!!! ive just nipped on for a quick nosy and catch up as DH is dealing with the BBQ and im enjoying a glass of white wine 

well quick update! was up for scan yesterday and get this..........................she said my follies and levels seem to be going backwards!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!WHAT THE  !!!!!! my blood levels have went way down and lining not thickening at all!!! have to continue with alternate single and double doses and then up on monday morning for scan! could be a chance they might have to abandon this cycle but will know more on monday!  so ive decided just to chill out tonight and not worry bout monday till it comes round 


oh lily how you feeling on 2WW? it seems to be flying in for us but im sure  its dragging in for you!!!! sending loads of   and  to you and your dh!!


twobabies you gave me goose bumps when i read your post about a BFP coming up!!!!!  who knows what could happen on this tx  not feeling to positive this month but stranger things have happened!!! 


fraze and bump - hope your ok and keeping up the pma  

cowhat thats great news about your cycles!!!! as penni says fingers crossed you wont need them all but im sure its reassuring to know option is there for you if needed!!!

strawberry   ive sent ya a wee e mail!!!! havent seen Dr G all week   have you got him hidden away somewhere?  

we had good(ish) news here that extra money is being pumped into fertilty servies here in northern ireland which is great news!! it means that the waiting lists will hopefully be reduced and that more services will be available so hopefully they will deliver what they have promised 

sooooooooooooooo sorry if ive missed anyone (which i usually do) sending you all  

take care and speak soon

jules xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Jules - I wonder what is going on?  I think the alternate drug dosage is going to help...stay positive, when monday comes im sure if still not much happening they will just do the higher dosage every day for a few days   Fingers crossed for you...xxx

Two - Babies 0 I forgot to ask......my lining is only 6mm   they didnt seem bothered that it hadnt changed since wednesday? they have told me not to start the cyclogest until ET on Wednesday, but im worried about my lining not being thick enough by then...so im going to start them...well, not sure when to start them...today? tomorrow after the EC  maybe? What else did you do to keep the lining thick?  I'll ask them tomorrow what else I can aswell but I thought in the meantime I could perhaps do something today?

HELP!! LOL

xxx


----------



## bump14

Wow   2 cycles!  That's fantastic!

I am still just waiting here.    Has anyone heard details about the extra funding at the rfc?  Is it just going to reduce the ivf lists, or will OI be helped as well?

Anyone have any luck on the national?  I think I must have ended up backing about half the horses, and still didn't manage to pick the winner!


----------



## two_babies

Hi Penni just to answer your question before I forget.
re: cyclogest, I started using it as soon as my follicles were at the minimum required level so 18mm. I used it along with Prognova. I am not sure Cyclogest increases the linning. I know it does support your progesterone levels. So it does whatever Progesterone is supposed to do for you which I think is ensuring the fertilised egg implants properly....not sure...please do read up on it or I will and get back to you. But I do know that Prognova and light dose of Aspirin definitely thickens the linning.

If it was 6mm as of yesterday then by Wed it should have thickened to 8mm or so.. when I took my trigger shot as at the morning, my linning was 7mm. That same day, I started on cyclogest and Prognova and took the trigger shot at night. So all on the same day. I am guessing the few days it took for the fertilised egg to travel down my fallopian tube, my linning must have thickened...I think you should do what they say though as IVF is a bit different to OI and they are the experts...personally looking at it logically.(I started using the cyclogest before ovulation took place never mind fertilisation and for you fertilisation would have taken place) I see no harm in taking the cyclogest now but please go with experts.

I wish you all the best...

oh yes job hunting is not going well at all, not a single interview. I was pretty low on Friday about it..

Jooles: I thought my last cycle was going to be a freak one as well but it ended up being the one... despair not. Just keep up with the doses and let us know how it goes today... Our bodeis react funny sometimes... 

I hope everyone else had a good weekend and is doing all right

cheerios


----------



## Strawberry*

hello ladies!
Sorry I have been missing i have now finished my year end in work   so have more time to surf the net   and I was also away for the weekend which was great as the sun was shining  

so where to start:

twobabies - I hope you are well apart from the lack of work I feel for you I really do we were in the same position twice last year with H and it is not nice.  I   you find something v soon  

bump14 - do u attend the RFC too?  Jooles and I also do  I am hoping the extra fund will defo help!

Penni - how are things going with you?  How did the EC go?  Well I hope!!  

Jooles - mail right back at ya   I hope you have got somewhere with your treatment this week.  And as for Dr G that wud be telling   

Lilyput - it must be nearly test day for you   have everything crossed.  

I think that is everyone - apologies if I have missed any of you out.

As for me I am almost half way through my   so far so good its going quick enough but I found that last month too the first week wizzed by!  I am hoping I make it to test day this time and  !  But I will keep you all up to date.

Pity all our lovely weather seems to have gone again


----------



## penni_pencil

Bump - I didnt bother with the national this year   althoug my friend had £2 on the winner...lucky bugger 

Two-babies - thank you....they did a scan yesterday at my egg collection and it was 10.1mm wohoo....so just going to start taking the cyclogest tomorrow after ET, and im going to ask for Prognova aswell, see what they say  I hope you find a job soon, although the nice weather and time off has to be a bonus LOL

Strawberry...WOW nearly there....what is your test date? everything crossed....

As for me.... they got 10 eggs....5 have fertilised and im back up tomorrow to have 1/2 put back if I have them....now just praying they start to grow and grow right...apparently its the shape and how many cells determine which are good and which are bad.... I just need the one though so heres hoping!  11am tomorrow....can't wait... I will be pregnant!  just need them to stick then   It was a bit touch and go, as my DP did the sample at 6.40 and the ACU didnt open until 8am so I had to keep it warm until then, although he left it on the side for half hour first!  and he knows to keep it warm and he knows he has to get it there within the hour! What was he thinking!  I was so mad... but didnt say anything, and luckily all is good...but if i say something now he'll just say whats the problem it worked out didnt it?  AARRGGGHHH

How is everyone else?  We still have some sunshine, so im popping over the pub with my sister and gogeous niece to soak it up for the last hour...lush!

Take care..


----------



## two_babies

YAY ! I am 17 weeks today... progressing slowly but surely to my 20 week mark ! I have my next antenatal appointment tomorrow. Other than that, I am pretty sad and down. I have not been looking for work for the past few days as I am FED UP !!! DISSILUSSIONED and ****** !!! Even jobs that I can do with my eyes closed; I don't get called for them. What's the point in spending all those years studying to be an Accountant!!

enough moans from me...

Penni: congrats again. How many eggs will they put back in you? I think you should go for 3 to increase your chances...re: not keeping the egg warm. I know what you mean. You would think they will be extra careful...no point mentioning it though since it worked !! 

Strawberry: nearly there..I hope your dream comes through in this cycle there has still been Sunshine in London, but all that will change as from tomorrow.

Lilly: when is your test date? all the best!!

Nancy, Suze and Joe: how are you all bearing up? Any symptoms? Nancy, I think you have a scan today or so?
Good luck...

Bump, Cowhatgirl and anyone else I may have missed. I hope you are all keeping well...

have a good day everyone !!


----------



## Lilyput

Hi everyone
Just catching up on your posts.

Penni - all looking positive.  Love the story about DP.  I empathise entirely  

Strawberry - not long now.  Everything crossed for you  

Jooles and everyone else, thanks for your messages.  I resisted the temptation to test early and did a test yesterday morning.  There was a faint line indicating positive so, being me, I talked myself into having imagined it and re-tested today.  A very strong positive.  I called my clinic to check that I can't still have hormone from injections in my system leading to this and they confirmed that can't be.  So, in short,   !!

Honestly, can't believe it. Not quite taken it in yet, and no time to think at work today.  I've to have my first scan in 2 weeks, which is apparently the 6 week stage (I don't know where they start counting from - any idea?)

Fingers crossed the wee chap sticks.  

Sorry to everyone I've missed - my boss is hovering over my shoulder!
L
xx


----------



## penni_pencil

LILYPUT - YAY       How exciting! nice work!  Congratulations!  They count pregnanct from the 1st day of your last period, or basically they just add two weeks on. Nice work, so pleased for you and DH

Two-babies - so sorry your feeling sad, try get yourself out into the sunshine, the sun always helps 

As for me... luckily we had 2 embryos good enough so I had 2 put back YAY  so im offically on the 2WW, seems ages since I have been on a 2WW, but hopefully this will be by last one!

Nancy - how did the scan go yesterday?

Hello everyone else...short post as shattered...

congrulations again Lilyput xxx


----------



## bump14

Sorry, just have the energy to check stuff at the mo.  Hope everybody's doing well.
Congrats Lilyput


----------



## joeimpatient

Lilyput               I'm so so happy for you sweety, that is great news!

Penni, congrats on being on the 2ww, i have a feeling your next to get a BFP.

To everyone else hope your all well and sorry for not posting more but have been having a nightmare of a problem with my internet router so have barely had any internet connection. Problem will be solved in a week or so but realized have a connection at the mo but probably will only last for 3 min or so. Have to post quickly before i lose the connection and lose the post so sorry for not doing any personals. Oh and also i have no symptoms apart from extreme exhaustion  .

take care all

love joexxxx


----------



## two_babies

NUMBER 5 BFP on this board !!!!!!

YAY!! Congratulations Lillyput !!!               I am so so happy for you...


Jooles, Penni, Strawberry, Cowhatgirl... it's all just a matter of time..

Bump: are you encouraged?

Wow!!!!! When I joined this board, there had been only one BFP and I was beginning to think at one point maybe OI did not work. Penni, remember me asking you to find out from your clinic for the statistics of successes...I can't wait to tell my friend about this. I am just so overwhelmed with all the BFPS in a very positive way...

Miracles do happen... 

I know I am garbling..but I am just so happy..


----------



## Suzejdc

Just a super quick post from me - I will post properly over the weekend as it looks like lots has been happening, so will do proper reply then. Just wanted to quickly say CONGRATULATIONS to Lilyput!

                  

Fantastic news! We are on a roll, now girls, this board will be extinct before we know it!

Take care all, will post soon,

Suze 
xxx


----------



## jooles

evening ladies 

well havent been on for few days and cant believe how much ive missed!!!!! 

so were to start.............................................

lily -woohooooo    to you and your dh!! im sure the two of you are on   ill be keeping everything crossed for ya!!!

penni - wayhay at last your on the 2WW!!!!! its been a long and emotional journey for you and dh to get here so keep up your fab pma and take it nice and easy!!! get lots of goodies in and put your feet up over the weekend and enjoy easter! 

twobabies - wow cant believe your so far on already  the next few months are going to fly in for you!!!! sorry you are feeling a bit down!! i think once all the excitement starts to wear off reality kicks in and what you have been through over the last few months hits ya a kick up the   your bound to feel exhausted so take time out to chill out and get dh to spoil you for a few days 

nancy - how you feeling and how the scan go!!!! 

strawberry - how you getting on with 2WW  hope your feeling ok!! when you due to test   

bump - how you getting on! when you next at the RFC?  

cowhat -   have you got dates yet to start tx and have you managed to get somewhere booked for a well deserved break in may yet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

suze -   hope your ok!! oh my gawd could you imagine if our wee board did go extinct  hopefully well all be on posting in many years time to let each other know what our grand children are up to  #

joe -- hope your ok   and getting plenty of rest 

well i went to hospital on monday and nothing happening they didnt even bother to scan   was so    fed up after the appt that dh took me out for the day for a bit of lunch, a nice long walk on the beach and an ice cream  i also bought myself a pair of pink wellie boots with brown flowers all over them!!!! they are class   had to alternate between higher and lower dose and then up again this morning and still nothing happening and womb lining is nonexistant   they were going to stop the tx and to be honest i was quite relieved as im finding this a hard aul slog this month but when i phoned today they have told me to stay on dosage and back up on monday morning   feckin easter monday mornin when im on my hols................whats that all about!!!!!!  anyhoo im off to see my sis in blackpool this weekend and my bro, sis in law and gorgeous nephew are also driving down from glasgow  it was our wedding anniversary yesterday, my sis boyfriend 30th last week and my sis birthday on easter monday so should be a great weekend!!!!! my bro was saying that my nephew is babbling away with a wee scottish accent   

so going to scoot on and get big cup of tea  i might not be on before weekend so hope everyone has a great easter and the easter   brings loads of nice treats  im hoping the cadburys   remembers ill be away for the weekend and knows where to leave my easter eggs  

take care everyone and speak to ya all soon

love jules


----------



## penni_pencil

Jooles - my word, what is happening this cycle? I wonder why they didnt even scan you?  Did they take bloods then?  Sounds like you have a packed weekend ahead of you to take your mind off it.... are you still on the double dose then single dose? wonder why they havent put you upto double dose everyday for a few days see if that helps?  Have yourself a few well earned glasses of wine this weekend....

Hope everyone is looking forward to a nice long break...

xxx


----------



## cowhatgirl

WOW!  Many congratulations Lilyput! That's wonderful news - you must be over the moon.  Best wishes for a healthy 9(ish) months. x

Penni - I can't believe it - 2 embies on board already!  YAAAY!  That's absolutely fantastic... I'm so excited for you. It feels like only yesterday that you were unsure where your tx was headed and it seems within no time your ivf cycle is done and dusted.  I'm gonna keep everything,crossed whilst I wait to receive your good news.  Take good care. x

Jules - sorry to hear your cycle has been a challenge.  That's rubbish.  Your body's not playing ball this month is it...  Persevere.  You will get there in the end, I'm sure. x

Two-babies - Hope you're in better spirits?  So sorry to hear about the job situation.  I know it's rubbish at the moment.  One of our friends, who is also a contractor, has been out of work since Xmas, but has just got a 6 month contract starting Tues.  So fingers crossed something will turn up for you too v soon.  Easier said than done, but try not to get too worried or demoralised about it. I'm sure it will work out for you.

Nothing else for me to report.  Just waiting to receive our next appointment, which I suspect will take a few weeks.  But we have booked a week away. Hurrah!  Have booked a villa (own pool, in countryside, cosy retreat for two!) in Mallorca for a week in May.  V excited at the prospect of getting away.  Can't wait to just chill out.  And forget about the fact that we've been TTC for nearly 4 years now... something I'm very happy to put to the back of my mind.

Hope everyone else is ok, including the rest of our pregnant chums?  Enjoy the long weekend (don't you just love BH weekends!) and look forward to hearing everyones news next week.

CowHatGirl xx


----------



## bump14

Very encouraged, guys!    
Happy Easter 

AF has caught me at last, and I am so relieved.  Its pretty rubbish when you know its a dud cycle, but it just wont go away!    At least now, I will have a cycle or 2 befiore treatment.  I am banning all peesticks and thermometers.    Just gonna relax for once and see if I can remember what   is like without !

Sorry folks, I am still discovering loads of cool piccies.


----------



## Strawberry*

Evening Girls!

Oh i have left it a bit late to reply and there are lots of posts so I will try my best to catch up with you all!!

I MUST begin with Lilyput      that is just amazing news!  Massive congrats to you and DH!  Hope your keeping well  

Bump - sorry af arrived hope you are enjoying some non pressuried   hehehe

Cowwotgirl - I hope your appointment comes in quickly and in the meantime enjoy a fab time away in the  

twobabies - hope your looking after yourself and keeping well   and hope things are improving on the job front for you  

Jooles -   why is this cycle being such a pig to you    I hope you had some improvement wen u were up today.  How horrible on your day off!  Hope ur weekend away was good too.  I am knackered now as its late and I am away all day 2moro but back in work on Wed   and boss is off rest of week   so I will get a good old email off to ya then to catch up.  

As for me girls ..........  yet again I didn't even reach test day    I was gutted.  and my poor hubby was really gutted it seemed to affect him worse this cycle than our first and I was the other way around!  I was due to test on Wed but   showed up on Sat nite so I consoled myself with a bit too much   hehe and started injections again today.  So here we are maybe just maybe it will be 3rd time lucky!!!

Rite well i must go get tucked up in bed!  Hope your all enjoying the Easter hols xxxx


----------



## two_babies

Strawberry: I am so sorry....yes let's hope and pray for the best in this cycle... 3rd time lucky!!

Jooles: really sorry to hear about your current cycle... do keep us posted.

I hope everyone else had a fab Easter !!

take care everyone...


----------



## bump14

Strawberry, Sorry about    Its really hard when you get your hopes up each cycle    Hopefully this will be your cycle    
I'm not at all sorry af found me though.  I knew I hadn't ov'd this cycle, so it was good just to get it over with!


----------



## jooles

evening ladies 

well just a very quick one from me to say hello and hope everyone ok as were heading up to in laws for some dinner  

strawberry   what a   nghtmare!!!! ach hope your ok and ill catch up with ya in an e mail  

im still on the bloody injections!!!!!  this is day 29 of jabs was up yesterday for scan hoping they would stop the tx and instead i have a follie growing away on right side!! im back up in morning for another scan so ill come on then, catch up on all the bizz and let ya know whats happening!!!! had a ball in blackpool and weather was amazing!! anyhoo ill talk to ya tomoro

take care
jules xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Strawberry - so gutted to hear AF has arrived...blooming thing!   Straight back onto the waggon to start tx again is great news to help take your mind off.... like you say....3rd time lucky.... 

Bump - have you got a date when you can start OI?  The time will fly by whilst you are just enjoying   without the stress factor addd LOL

Cowhatgirl - WOW your holiday sounds fab!  its going to come round sooooo fast....Im so jealous, I needs a holiday, need the sun, sea and beer LOL  

Jooles - Lordie!  Your cycle is like a roller coaster LOL  You're getting your use out the fanny cam at the mo HAHA  I can;t remember who called it that but its so funny LOL  

Lilyput - How are you doing? has it sunk in yet?  only a week to go until your scan...wohoo

Hello to everyone else...and hope you are all enjoying the sunshine 

As for me.... its 1 week in...(nearly) its flown by... been helpful because of the bank hols so been out and about... this is the first bank holiday in..... well...i can;t remember that Ive been sober HAHA  Got sore boobs....but that doesnt mean anything as ive had that since the HCG shot.....which I dont normally have them from taking that, so I can't think its a good sign to get them....and i know the cyclogest are working as they are still sore, so im enjoying the pain LOL  1 more week to go.....YAY


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls,

Would it be ok if I joined in this thread?

I have just started puregon, on my fourth injection today.  Was so lovely to come on here and read Lilyput's good news - congrats  

Jenny
xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Jenny! Welcome to the board!  Nice to have you 

As you can see the BFPs are storming through!  Everyone on here is so nice and friendly and helpful its great.

So this is your 1st OI cycle   lets hope its first time lucky


----------



## JW3

Thanks Penni & good luck for your 2ww


----------



## jooles

evening ladies!!!

just a very quick one from me as im waiting on dinner but will be on over next day or so to catch up with everyone!!!! 

jenny   and welcome on this brilliant board   hopefully we will all be able to help you with any questions you have! i can honestly say ive got more info and advice off these girls than i have from months of tx at the hospital  

anyhoo - i took my trigger shot today!!!!!! woohoo!!!!!    just one quick question- has anybody used the ovulation prediction sticks and what did you think of them and if i only took my trigger shot this morning when should i expect to ovulate and whats the best time to use the predictor thingies!! (you would think i would know this by now)  also............................and i know this might cause few raised eyebrows  but has anybody had a few drinkies after taking the trigger shot now i dont mean to get totally out of it  weve a night out on sat and was wondering what you all thought!!! never had drink before after taking trigger shot so dont know waht to do!!!!

anyhoo im away for my lasagne!!!

ill be on later or tomoro

talk soon 
jules xx


----------



## Lilyput

Hi everyone - and thanks for all your kind posts.  I wrote an email earlier today then lost the   thing.  I've been catching up after a short holiday with my folks (no internet access).

Jenny - welcome.  I guess you've got the hang of the injections by now.  Only takes a few days to become a pro.  

Jooles - I didn't bother with the predictor kits as all they do is (if they work) indicate the best 2 days to conceive by telling you the 1-2 days before ovulation is likely (by reading hormone levels).  The trigger shot takes even more guesswork out of it.  According to my consultant the trigger guarantees ovulation about 36 hours after taking the shot.  If you took the shot today, chances are you'll have a positive o-kit test result for the next 2 days but it will likely be reading the drug you've injected, not your natural hormones, so I don't think you'll be learning anything.  If my consultant is right, you should ovulate tomorrow evening, so get to it now right through to Sunday!  In this last cycle I did have a drink or two in the 2WW - but nothing excesssive.

Bump - good that you know where you are now, can relax for a bit before tx begins.

strawberry - sorry this time didn't work for you.  Fingers crossed for this one. 

Everyone else, will catch up with more personals when I have a bit more time (so annoyed I lost the first post). 

As for me, I feel sick pretty much all day at the moment, but Im taking that as a good sign.  I'll feel happer after my early scan (8 days time), so just praying all is well.  
Take care everyone, and enjoy the weekend when it finally arrives.

L
xx


----------



## penni_pencil

hiya jooles - congrats on being on 2WW! YAY  Wow that seemed to happen quickly once it got started LOL  As for having a drink, I do right up until ovulation, then I stop, although I have been known sometimes to carry on! Just do what you feel you want you as you have to relax and enjoy yourself   As for the predictor kits, like lilyput said, they wont work as it will just show your hcg shot   its 36 hours approx from shot to ovulation, so make sure you do it before you ovulate, on ovulate day and day after for defo, anything else will be a bonus 

Good luck! Keep us posted how your getting on... so excited for you xxxx


----------



## JW3

Thanks for the welcome girls  

Jooles - I know exactly what you mean about the hospitals not telling you much - they haven't even told me yet whether I need a trigger shot, but I think I probably will won't I?  I think they just assume you already know everything.

Lilyput - good luck for your early scan, feeling sick is defo a good sign  

Back to my clinic tomorrow morning for my first tracking scan, hoping that I get two good follicles, no more than 2 please  , but think it may be too early to tell as only on cd8.


----------



## Suzejdc

Hi all,

How is everyone? I've been a bit awol of late, mainly down to being off work on hols (not away anywhere, just at home doing housey stuff). Anyway, I see lots has happened, so here goes:-

Jenny - Hello and welcome! I see the girls have already made you feel welcome on here. This is a great board, and a wonderful place to ask all sorts of questions and get 'real' feedback when the docs don't really help. I imagine you will take a trigger shot if you are on OI, so you have that to look forward to! How are you finding the injections so far? It's not too bad is it - I was dreading it at first, but you'll be surprised how 2nd nature it al becomes. Anyway, feel free to ask any questions - one of us will usually have the answer!

Penni - I seriuosly can't believe how quick your IVF cycle has gone. Seems to have been super quick, and only a few more days now till test day. When is that exactly?? Can't tell you how many things I have crossed for you in anticipation and hope of a BFP for you!! Best of luck and loads of babydust your way hun.

Strawberry - SO, SO sorry AF showed up. I'm sorry hun, onwards and upwards though, there is a BFP out there for you, perhaps on this next cycle??

Jooles - Bloody hell, that follie took it's time, but as my hosp used to tell me, it doesn't matter how long it takes to grow one, it's as good as any other follie. 29 days though - thats a lot, you must have felt like a pin cushion! So congrats on finally being about to trigger, and hope you get lots of bding in over the next few days. Go bombard that follie!! Re opks - I used to use them when I was on clomid, but I wasn't using trigger then or being scanned, so I found them really useful. I used the CB digital ones which cost me a small fortune (but lots of bonus Boots advantage points!) as I couldn't be assed with trying to dicipher the non digital ones. But as you're on the trigger, then you are pretty much guaraenteed to ov within 36 hours which is what an opk would tell you anyway, so save those pennies!

Cowhatgirl - wow, your holiday sounds awesome, and just the break you need. Enjoy the sun, sea, sex and sangria. The strangest things happen when you are 'not trying' and waiting to start treatment.....if you know what I mean!

Bump - glad AF turned up. Not often we can say that, but we all know it's fustrating when you need AF and she doesn't show. So when do you start OI again??

Lily - how are you doing? Hope the sickness isn't too bad! So you have your scan next Friday - yes? So exciting, bet you can't wait! Have you any other symptoms??

Twobabies & Joe - how are you mummys to be getting on??

Me - have my official 12 week scan on Monday although I'll be more like 13 weeks then. Every scan I have had so far has dated me differently! The nausea and sore boobs have starting to ease up, and I'm feeling less knackered now than before now that the placenta has kicked in. I had a private scan a week ago last Monday at 11+1 and baby was kicking and punching and being very active. Everything looked fine which is a big relief, even saw the umbilical cord pulsating away which was freaky - it was wrapped around one of beanies legs!! Still have my ridiculously enlarged right ovary and large follies - hoping the scan on Mon will show that these are receeding!!! So I'm excited and nervous for Monday - no reason to think anything will be wrong, but there is always that fear at the back of my mind. If all is well (which it will be - time for some positive menatl attitude) then I will be telling everyone at work and our friends which is cool. And just as well as my flabby tummy is starting to look a bit suspect!

Anyway - I hope I haven't missed anyone, and as always, sedning lots of good luck vibes to you all out there.

Take care
Suze 
xxx


----------



## jooles

morning ladies  

its been v quiet here last few days so im hoping everyone is out enjoying the    

well not to much to report with me!!! had a few glasses of wine last night but nothing mad and i really enjoyed them!!! just up to in laws to catch up with them all and lovely big bbq!!!   feeling v positive this month about the 2ww!!! know this will all sound very flowery but last week we thought they were going to cancel the tx and then this wee follie suddenly pops up   me thinks this could be our month   i know, i know.......i shouldnt be getting my hopes up   but something about this month feels bit different if ya know what i mean    today ive got sore boobs and so feeling so blaoted that a shirt i wore only last weekend didint totally button up last night  now ive been on hols and done a wee bit more munching than usual but holy   havent been that bad!!!!! could this be something to do with tx, hormones, trigger shot etc or am i just clutching at straws here and need a kick up the   to lose about a stone in weight!!!!!  yikes    anybody else needing to lose wight fancy starting a wee thread to kind of motivate each other!!!! just a thought!  

penni -   oh my gawd!! test date coming up and signs looking v good!   im sending you and dh loads of   and  

jenny - how you gettin on with jabs?? as suze says just feel free to ask any questions  

strawberry   how goes it? when you up for your next scan Dr G   will be back ya lucky thing!!  dont think i seen him at all during my last mega cycle  

lily, suze, two babies, and joe - how you all doing   

cowhat - ohhhhhh your putting me in the mood for hols!!!!!! 

ah   cpmputer beeping at me here!!! low battery!!! ill nip on again later!!!

love jules xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi jooles - Lovely to hear you sounding so positive,    keep it up.....I have a feeling your going to be bringing another BFP to the board... WOHOO  

I need to lose weight too...ideally 2 stone, but i think thats a dream LOL so a stone will do...like you said we can all help each other out if wanting to lose weight  

I really fancy a few beers, but keeping off it for now, well until wednesday if its a BFN   Then ill be going out and getting hammered after work (3pm LOL as got to be up at 5am next day) then the weekend ill be getting hammered aswell to drown my sorrows LOL  As you can see im not feeling very positive about this cycle...even though wednesday will be a year to the day i tested positive last year....i was thinking that that was a good omen...but now....oh i dunno....only 3 more sleeps til test day...my boobs are still a little sore, but that will probably be from the cyclogest still...and im still tired, but i normally am!  there's nothing jumping out at me to make me positive about it... oh lordie, it does sound like im negative!  Too  be honest, i just dont know...i just really dont....

Anyway, the sun is out, so that always helps, so going out down the pub later to soak up the rays 

Suze - sounds wonderful seeing your baby doing that, its amazing how quickly they change from a blob to a baby! within weeks!

Jenny - I normally get to take my trigger shot on day 10 or 11, so you might find the follies are ripening just lovely 

Lilyput - YOur scan is wednesday too  Good luck with it and let us know how you get on 

Two-babies how you doing 

Joe - HOw did the scan go?

cowhatgirl - I bet all this sunshine is getting you excited for your hols 

Strawberry - hows it going? are you on 2ww yet?

Nancy - not heard from you hope everything is ok....

Bump - Hows things? enjoying your time off tx?

Speak soon girls

XXX


----------



## two_babies

Hi ladies !! a lot of good news..

Jooles: I am so glad you made it to the finish line with this cycle. Congrats ! I pray it results into a BFP !

Penni: I pray it's a BFP in a couple of days time... I understand how you feel, just pray to God and be positive. I am praying for you as well and wish you all the best. You definitely more than deserve it...

Suze: congrats on reaching the 12 week safe mark!! I wish you all the best in the rest of your pregnancy. Have you gained any weight yet? How much? I have gained about 6kg now !!! I hope I don't gain more than 12kg in total for the whole pregnancy!

Jenny: welcome on board as the girls said. Everyone is very helpful and supportive here !! and we have had 5 BFPs already in just 4 months this year! Hopefully that should encourage you..

Lilyput: good luck for your scan..

Nancy: quiet ay? How are you doing?

Jooles and Penni: please do start the weight loss thread thing.. it's a good idea. I will be interested in knowing how you are faring with the weight loss. I am already planning my weight loss program for September after the baby. I am determined to get back to my pre-pregnancy shape in 6 to 8 months! I hope that is realistic !

Strawberry: how are your injections coming along?

Me: I have my first antenatal class tomorrow. "Health in Pregnancy" then I have my 20 week scan ( I will be 22 weeks then) on the 5th May.. and still job hunting !! Other than that I feel well and have been going for walks and got this really fantastic 10 minute prenatal pilate dvd workout. It's really cool...check it up on Amazon and you tube to view a sample. It really tones your core, bums, thighs and all... I cannot over recommend. I found it slightly challenging, it really beats Davina's workout hands down, well in my estimation it does !! Davina's workout is too wimpy !

Hi to anyone else!


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi all

Gosh - I agree Jooles, the board is a bit quiet at the mo.  Def down to the fact that spring is here, me feels!

Penni - I echo Suze's comments... am keeping everything crossed for you matey.  I know how hard it is to remain positive after repeated disappointments, but you've gotta hang in there.  There's still every reason to believe it's worked for you.  Am hoping that this will be a great Wednesday for you (and how wierd that it'll be a year to the day since your previous BFP).  Do keep us posted.  xx

Jules - phew!  That was a journey!  But great to hear you being so positive.  Def the way to go.  I really hope this is your month too.  

Suze - good to hear from you.  Glad all is going well.  Time is going so quickly it seems!  And thanks for your kind words re hols.  You're right, a welcome break at just the right time.  And wouldnt it be perfect if I got pregnant before our IVF.  Actually, a woman on the Dorset board ( i'm terrible - dont post just lurk to check out the news!!) had exactly that occur.  Months of being told wasnt gonna happen naturally - finally put onto IVF list and fell pregnant naturally.  Why does it happen - so strange.  But I wouldnt say no!

Jenny - Welcome.  Hope your time here is brief.. for all the right reasons.  Hopefully you've gained some optimism from the array of BFPs on here of late.  Proof that OI can work for some.  Really hope you find success too.

Right - better get on.  Best wishes to everyone else.  Sorry for so few personals, but sending my positive vibes to all.

CowHatGirl xx


----------



## Strawberry*

hello all my fellow friends!!

How are you all doing?  Isn't the weather just fab!  

I am sorry I have no time for personals - work calls   but I just wanted to thank you all for your kind words after my period arrived.

I am doing ok now.  I had my first scan for this cycle this morning and there was nothing happening yet and yet again they cudn't get any blood from me   I am back up again on Thurs

Again apologies for no personals but   to you all  
xx


----------



## joeimpatient

Hello,
        I am sorry for intruding but i promised my wife i would let you all know that she is sorry for not posting as she has been in hospital for the past week. My wife has been suffering from severe vomiting and was dehydrated so the hospital kept her in and are giving her fluids intravenously. I Think she might come home end of the week if she manages to keep fluids down, so fingers crossed. She also wanted me to let you all know she misses you all terribly and will be back on the board as soon as she is able.
Penni, the scan went really well and we have two little ones on board! thank you for asking.
I am sorry this is a short post but one of my boys is up saying if he can go and visit his mummy in hospital because he just wants one goodnight kiss from her, I hate saying no and seeing him cry but it is very late. Goodnight everyone.

Joe's husband.


----------



## penni_pencil

Mr Joe - Well, I have to start with congratulations on the twins! WOHOOO No wonder she is so ill, the poor thing!  Send our love to her from us all and hope she starts feeling better soon!

One thing I will say, my friend went through the same thing with her 2 pregnancies and had 2 wonderful little girls so she will be fine under the care of the hospital.  I think this just means she has too much oeastogen or something... have they said why she is so bad?

Anyhows..... hope the boys and you are ok, and its lovely to meet you!

Give her some big     hugs from us all! and take care... please keep us updated with her progress so we know she is ok...

xxxx


----------



## two_babies

wow twins !! that's just fab !!


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

Thanks for the great welcome  

Been a little bit busy so haven't had chance to post.

Joe - congrats on the twins that's great news  

Strawberry - good luck for this cycle   

Penni - good luck hope you get a bfp   

Suzejdc - hope the scan went well  

Hi Cowhatgirl, Twobabies, Jooles

Well my injections have been going fine and today at the scan there was 1 follicle that was 16mm and so going back tomorrow and if its 17mm they are going to give me the trigger shot to take home, today I am on cd11.  Womb lining was a lot better than on clomid was 8.2 today, however the follicle was on my dodgy tube side but I just praying that it works sometime as it always seems to be on that side.  Also saw the consultant last night who wants us to do at least 4 months of the puregon providing it works well this month.  Is really good news that I am not overstimmed as was a big risk for me, I've had 3 days at 100IU of puregon then the rest at 50IU so looks like the doctor hit on the right dose first time so I am well pleased with that as I had loads of trouble getting started on clomid     .

So many appointments though have decided book the day off holiday tomorrow because this morning the clinic were running over 1 hour late and I didn't get into work til really late, so at least with the day booked off I won't be worrying about that.  Also meeting up with some of the Yorkshire girls tomorrow night so that will be fun     Typical that this is when I will have to do the trigger shot - is it difficult or is it ok, can I take it out with me or best to do at home?  (did the puregon pen while I was out on Sunday night and that was ok)

Jenny
xx


----------



## Strawberry*

Mr Joe firstly congrats to both you and mrs Joe on the twins     wot fab news!!!!  On the downside Poor mrs joe.  Pls send her our love and I hope she is back here soon updating us all on her eventful few days!

Jenny   don't think we have "spoken" before!  Welcome to our board!  Woh that is fab news with ur cycle so far.  I will   you will be taking that trigger shot very soon   I am on my 3rd cycle and both times so far its taken me 21 days for follie to reach any decent size so that is good going!!!  Sorry i can't help with the injection question - I am on GonalF and I just do it each morning I have no set time!

As for me just chugging along with my jags   On the plus side though I have rejoined Weightwatchers and have my first wi tomorrow night!  So I have have had lots of healthy eating and plenty of   so everything crossed!  I am back at clinic on Thrus so will update you then!

x


----------



## JW3

Strawberry - Good luck with your weigh in   

Just have another question, have been thinking about how many times & when do we need to BMS?  any advice on this?  The clinic have implied that we need to BMS more than once even though we know when the ov will be, however they're not really good at giving specific advice, would anyone on here mind giving me some guidance?  DH & me have really had enough of BMS now after all the clomid goes, trying to get back to normal   .  On top of this we are both really busy this week so really need to make the time and schedule it in   

Thanks
Jenny
xx


----------



## penni_pencil

HI Jenny  Good luck for tomorrow!

I took my last trigger shot whilst I was out   Although you have to keep it in the fridge until you need it (thats if your using pregnl), but my hospital say to take it out an hour before you use it, so I packed it in some ice packs and took it out LOL

As for BMS.... make sure you do it at least 24 hour before you are due to ovulate, this means the sperm will be ready and waiting for once the egg is released.  Most the time I do it the day of trigger shot, then day after that, then the day after that, and then maybe one more time    Or if we have had enough we do it day after trigger, next day and next day.  But we always try to make sure sperm are ready and waiting for the egg  The egg only last approx. 24 hours after ovulation.  I know how you feel about all the BMS.. gets to be a big pain in the butt! Thats why I like IVF HAHAHA no sex needed LOL


----------



## jooles

Evening all  

V quick post as im only home from work and   knackered!!!! 

just wanted to come on and send penni and dh   and   and   and  and  and  and  and  for test tomoro!! ill be thinking of ya both and will be dying to get home to hear what happens!!!

jenny - WOW only 11 days of cycle!!! thats fantastic   hope you get your trigger shot tomoro!! its really not much different from your usual shots so youll be grand!!

mr joe - please send Mrs Joe   and let her know im thinking of her and hope she is back on her feet soon  and WOOHOOOOOO  and congrats to you both on the twins!!!!!  im delighted for you both and hope everything goes ok!!!

strwberry - aloha!!!   - will send ya wee e mail!!!! 

 and   to everyone else!!! hope everyone doing ok!!!

right im away for my long awaited for dinner!!! 

talk soon
love jules xx

me - sore boobs, sore tummy and snarling at people (especially dh  ) instead of talking to them!!! signs sound familiar ladies?   usually arrives 9 or 10 days after trigger so will see what happens at weekend!!!


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi

I too just wanted to very quickly wish Penni good luck for tomorrow... thinking of you. Please let us know how it goes.

Mr Joe - Wow!  Congrats to you and Joe... twins - fantastic!  Hope joe is feeling much better v soon.

Hope everyone else is ok.  Sorry for brief post - will catch up properly tomorrow.

Cowhatgirl x


----------



## penni_pencil

Girls I was in tears yesterday convinced it has failed, i had a couple of vodka's aswell!...Ive been awake most the night feeling sick waiting for this morning to come......and......

          
          
          
          

OMG I cant believe it! My only worry is that the line isnt very thick......but then again I have been going to the loo all night and could hardly have a wee this morning so i might not have got alot on the stick!

I have the dr's today so ill ask for a blood test then see what my levels are........

but for now girls.... its a 

                                           

Stick with me little ones..... please!!!

Tnhank you everyone!

Got to go wake my sister up now its only 5am HAHA she'll love it though

xxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

girls im in complete shock....


----------



## Strawberry*

Penni I cudnt' wait to log on and see and OMGGGGGGGGGGGGG                                   

SO HAPPY FOR YOU WE HAVE ANOTHER GRADUATE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Thanks Strawberry! 

    Can you believe it girl EXACTLY a year to the day I tested Positive last year!  WOHOO

First scan 13 May at 9.30am.....

Amazed still! Ive done a clear blue and it says PREGNANT 2-3... YAY which is right as im 16 days past ovulation... WOHOOO

SHOCKED!


----------



## Strawberry*

Penni it is fate   it will all work out this time I just know it!           

Did u ring ur sister at 5am hehehehe?


----------



## Suzejdc

OMG Penni - that is FANTASTIC news! I'm SO thrilled for you annd your DH. Fate has a mysterious way of working doesn't it! Now, you're to take it easy and rest up and let DH run about after you. 

This is amazing news! I really think this board has a great and lucky vibe running through it, and I really hope it gives those on treatment lots of hope! Congrats, congrats, congrats!

Joe/ Mr Joe - sorry to hear your having a tough pregnancy and horrid sickness, BUT lots of congrats for twins! That's awesome news!! Hope you start to feel a bit human again soon! Take 'doubly' lots of care of yourself!

Jenny - re trigger shot. I only ever did it myself once (the first time the hosp gave it to me) and I was on pregnyl. As Penni says it has to stay in the fridge so not ideal for taking out. Plus, with the pregnyl, you have to mix powder with liquid and change the needles twice. It's a bit of a faff, and I was so nervous mixing it and getting it right. So it depends where you are going, but it isn't soemthing to do in a pub cubicle without it looking well dodgy!

As for bding, I did the trigger on the Wednesday night at about 7pm and this was our bding:

Wednesday: trigger at 7pm, no bding
Thursday: bd'd at 6pm
Friday: bd'd at 6pm
Saturday: No bding (I panicked about not doing it that night)
Sunday: bd'd in the morning - last chance shot at the goal!

I found that bd'ng when we both got in from work was the best - we'd be straight up for it, so would do the deed and then I would lie still and relax (with bum on a pillow) and watch Hollyoaks/Eastenders/Corrie /whatever whilst DH got the dinner on. That way, we weren't putting it off till bedtime when invariably one of us woudl be tired or sleepy and not up for it. Have to say it worked for us!

Well, I had my official scan on Monday and everything is hunky dory with the wee one. He/She was flipping about, being very active, and everything seems to be on track. I was measured as 13 weeks exactly, so my due date is 26/10/09. Have now told all our friends and work, and the emails and texts we have got have been just lovely, esp from those who know we have been ttc for ages and that we had the mmc last year. I'm even wearing my new GAP maternity trousers today - Ohmigod, they are so comfy! I am an elasticated waist convert! I think I might wear them forever!

Hello to everyone else! No icons today as in work (except for my usual cat one!)

Take care
Suze 
xxx


----------



## JW3

Penni - what fabulous news         

All the best for the next 9 months,     

Thanks for all the advice about the trigger shot and BMS, after that the clinic didn't give me the trigger because my follicle was 19mm this morning so they have decided it will probably work on its own.  Back at the clinic on Friday to check.  Better get with the BMSing now as haven't since Sunday and don't want to miss it.

Jenny
xx


----------



## Nancy1976

OH MY GOD I HAVE MISSED SO MUCH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Penni I am so so so so so so sooooooooooooooooo happy for you!!!             

You deserve this so much!  Don't worry about the line being faint - mine were really faint to start with - just keep on testing every day and watch it get darker.  If the clearblue one says 2-3 already that's great!  Mine only said 1-2 for the first week.

Oh my god I want to stand on my desk at work and shout out in happiness for you!!

Here's to a very happy and wonderful 9 months.  This is the best news ever!  Big hus and congrats to you and DH!!

And Joe as well - this is amazing - twins - woohoo!!  Oh I hope you're home feeling better soon. Well done to you and DH, so happy for you!!!!!!!!!

I've been away for a couple of weeks, so nice to not be at work!!  But I've missed so much on here as I had no access to a PC while I was away!!!

All good with me - got my 12 week scan next Friday!!!  I had one at the EPU on Monday just gone though and saw little legs and arms waving around already!!  It was amazing!!  can't wait till next Friday though then it will all be official and I can tell EVERYONE - although I have told quite a few people already!!

Oh I'm so happy for Penni and Joe, that really has made my day!

Welcome to the board Jenny - soon it will be you - this is the luckiest board in town, it's BFPs all the way!

Hello Two babies and Suze - how are you both doing?

Strawberry, Cowhat, Jooles and Bump - hello, hope you're all ok!

Wow I'm so amazed by the good news.  

Nancy xxxxxxx


----------



## Suzejdc

OMG Nancy - I can't believe you are 12 weeks next week! We're quite close really. You should get a ticker up on your profile. Use www.lilypie.com - they're really cute!!


/links


----------



## Nancy1976

Hi Suze

I know! I'll actually be about 11.5 weeks next Friday but they put me in for the scan then anyway and that's fine by me!

I tried getting one of those tickers but there wasn't enough room in the text box to write  what I wanted to write (x weeks and x weeks pregnant. Only x days to go) How did you do that?

xxxxx


----------



## Suzejdc

Nancy - if you use Lilypie, they already have this text in the ticker. You just enter your due date nd it works it all out for you. You can even add a bit of text yourself. For example, I added the 'precius baby beanie' bit and the rest was the text they add automatically.

They have so many cute tickers!


----------



## two_babies

Penni !!!      

I am absolutely over the moon for you. I feel like crying tears of happiness !! I was on the phone with a friend when I logged on ! I started hyperventilating immediately !! I had to get off the phone as I was no longer listening to her, I was yelling with joy ! You have been like the rock for this subboard always supporting everyone and now it has finally happened for you. YAY!!!

Oh God is so so good. I am really really pleased for you... Don't worry they will stick and you will have a healthy 9 months... 
Wow! You are number 6 ! Yes ladies I am counting..

Who is next??

Suze: congrats on seeing your little one. I am glad everything is working out well for you

Nancy: congrats to you as well...

Jenny: well done on reaching the trigger shot stage so fast ! You should be the next BFP then !!

strawberry: howz the going?

wishing everyone else well!!!

this year is just our year isn't it?


----------



## jooles

evening ladies  

PEEEEEEENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNIIIIIIIIII AND DDDDDDDDDDHHHHHHHH!!!!!!!!!! CONGRATULATIONS AND CELEBRATIONS           - WOW i cant believe it im so delighted and excited for you both!!! well done   holy moly its all happened so quickly hasnt it?? im over the moon and will be sending yu loads of   for next nine months from all its cyber aunties!!!! 

sorry ladies no more personals tonight got headache from hell   but just had to come on and see how penni   got on!!

bloody awful in work today when a girl asked "have you heard my news"? knew straight away she was pregnant and when i went to congratulate her she spent 20 mins telling me how her other children had grown up (they are 13 and 10) that she didnt want another baby- couldnt afford it-- her and dh arguing over it and so on and so on!!! i was in bits after and the   thing is she knows im having tx and what a tough time were having trying to get pregnant!!!!! grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrhhhhhh  

anyhoo ladies 
hitting the sack when apprentice over 
ill be on tomoro (when this headache hopefully goes away  )
take care all  
jules xxxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya girlies...thank you so much, all of you....I am still in shock I have to say! Last yr it was DP that was constantly in shock, this yr its me HAHA

I wrote a really long post y'day and bloody lost it! That will teach me to write it directly onto the board HAHA

Anyhows, yes two-babies, im number 6...shocking LOL  I think Jooles is next...YAY....

Jooles - When is your test day?  Keeping everything crossed you are number 7 for us.... I can;t believe how lucky this board is, it really is!  WOHOO  Jooles you would think that woman would be more sensitive towards you! bloody idiot, its hard enough to listen to someone else getting pregnant, but then to hear all that crap about not wanting it aswell, well its dam right nasty of her! Stay away from her it you can, you dont need people like that round you.. xxxx

Jenny - I think you're after Jooles aren't you?  YAY come on....bring another BFP to the board WOHOO

Strawberry, cowhatgirl, bump and fraz (not heard from Fraz for a long time ) It wont be long before you are all joining us with your BFPs...

Lets try and make it, say by June/July, everyone on the board has BFP's....  WOW, we could ask Shelle Belle to change the board to the Cyber Aunties (as jooles says LOL) HA HA

Nancy  Sooooooooooooooooooo nice to hear from you, was getting worried there, and I cant believe how quickly you have come round to 2 weeks! its ace...... BTW, how have you managed to get so many scans LOL  Give me so tips as Id love to have that many HA HA

To everyone else HELLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

Isn't this week just beautiful....Oh...my friend used to say to me just have more sex you'll get pregnant then....... argh........  Well no sex got me pregnant this time HAHAHAHAHAHA

Off to work! 

Speak soon girls....

xxx


----------



## two_babies

Penni: good luck for your 1st scan !! Are you going to join another subboard?
So people don't get periods do get pregnant after all !!! Do you know Penni that you gave me hope? Although the specialist had already told me that pple don't get periods do get pregnant, I really did not believe her until I met you who has exactly the same 'no periods' like me except when on treatment and when you told me that you fell pregnant last year that really spurned me on...

I am  so glad that you don't have to spend any more money on treatment. How much did this last cycle cost you?

Hopefully I will be able to encourage others out there and this board will encourage others as well !!

Sorry, yes Jooles you should be next and then Jenny afterwards... I got it mixed up ! then there were 9 BFPs !
come on roll on !!

Cowhatgirl: your BFP is coming soon, don't worry... what is the latest re: your IVF cycle?

Nancy and Suze: how much weight have you gained now?

I have gained 5kg and my waist has increased by 5 inches, hips by 1 inch... I am getting bigger and bigger !
I have not bought any maternity things yet... I have about 2 pairs of jeans that still fit me under the bump though. All my work trousers don't fit anymore, but I have not bought any mat trousers since I am not working at the moment. I can't wait for my 20 week scan... will be 22 weeks then though..

Oh, I am still job hunting !!! It is so so so hard and I really do need the money.. Babies are expensive !!

Strawberry, Bump, Lillyput and Joe: regards to you all...

Oh yes Joe, please stay healthy and congrats on the twins ! I am green with envy ! two for the price of one..! No more treatment for you !!


----------



## Nancy1976

I'm having ticker nightmare!  Got it from Lilypie but can't seem to get it on my profile!!  Have tried loads of different ways but it's not working - can you help me again Suze!  Sorry to be such an idiot!!!

Hello Two Babies!  In answer to your question I have put on about 6lbs already!!  None of my jeans fit me anymore so I had to go an buy some maternity ones from New Look  - my sister told me to go there, they're great as they're not too expensive and they are really comfy.  My belly has a little bump already which is crazy!!  But I love it!!  I've also gone up a bra size which I'm very happy about - I needed that  

Oh Jooles I really feel for you, it's like a kick in the stomach every time somebody else tells you that they are pregnant.  When my best friend and sister told me within two days of each other I didn't know what to do with myself, it was awful.  But it will be you next I have a feeling  - let us know your test day, I will be keeping everything crossed for you. xx

Penni!!!  How excited must you be?!  Keep eating lots of brazil nuts for healthy womb lining!!  Oh I am soooo happy for you!!

xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Suzejdc

Hi Nancy - don't worry, I had a few probs getting mine to display at first too  The forum profile info bit isn't the clearest. Anyway, I checked my setup and this is what you need to do:

(1) Select Profile from the top menu bar
(2) Select 'Forum Profile Info' from the left hand side menu
(3) Scroll down to 'Ticker Wall' and paste in here the url you get from Lilypie. It's the short url you need, the one that looks like url=http://lilypie.com]







[/url

Hopefully that'll work! 

Suze 
xxx


----------



## Suzejdc

oops - I pasted in my url to show you which one to use, and it's gone and inserted my ticker instead!  

Anyway, the one you need from Lilypie is the "PseudoHTML, UBBCode™ or BBCode" one

Sx


----------



## Nancy1976

Ok let's see if this has worked - I was copy and pasting the wrong URL last time.  It's not showing up in my old opsts so I'm wondering if I write a new one whether it will work.

Here we go - only one way to find out!

xx


----------



## Nancy1976

Noooo!!  It didn't work! x


----------



## Suzejdc

Nancy - I wonder if it's becuase you have a lot of (pink) text already in your profile? If you trimmed that bit down, maybe it will then work? I know I edited mine a bit before I added my ticker, but that might just be coincidental??


----------



## cowhatgirl

OMG!  Penni - that's fantastic!  I'm absolutely made up for you.  See. It was good news!  Matey, I really am so pleased for you and wish you all the best for a healthy, relaxed 9 months.  Loads of congratulations to you and your DP.  You better stick around... I need you here for support once our ivf cycle starts!

Thanks for your words of confidence Two babies!  Fingers crossed I and all us remaining hopefuls will join the pregnancy queue very soon.  Unfortunately we've still not had our scan date through and until this takes place we cant have our final appointment to discuss all the legal stuff etc and get on with the tx.  The nurse did say it would take a few weeks, but as it's been 3 weeks since our initial app, I'm starting to get a bit frustrated!  Looks like its def gonna be July at this rate.  Boo!  Still holiday in 2 weeks on Sat... YAY!  So mustn't complain.

Hope everyone else is ok?  Jooles/Jenny - hope the 2WW is going ok.  Looking forward to more positive news in the near future.

Congrats,once again Penni.

Kindest regards all, CowHatGirl


----------



## two_babies

Nancy: suze is right. You need to take out some of your notes on your profile. The same thing happened to me. I had to shorten my history notes to get my ticker on !!

6lbs is just about right.... so nothing to worry about. I think I may be getting my jeans from Topshop as I am not sure New look does long lengths in maternity jeans, well not on their website they don't....

Suze: what about you? how much weight have you gained? 

Penni: has everything sunk in yet?

Cowhatgirl: how frustrating for you? It will come very soon !!

My really good friend is 12 weeks pregnant after 6 years of trying !!! but get this.. she only just started treatment in June of last year. 2009 is the year of babies !!!


----------



## penni_pencil

cowhatgirl - Don;t worry, im sticking around, I have to make sure all my cyber buddies get their well deserved BFPs aswell...anything you need to know about IVF Ill try and help   Can you call them and ask about your date?

So much for for losing weight now LOL I can eat what I want, I have an excuse HAHA  No, Im going to eat healthly whilst I still can - last time i got pg i went off healthy stuff and could only eat crap, i put on half a stone within weeks! Im not doing that this time, no way.  I have a juicing machine, so im going to try and get at least 1 juice a day down my neck as that will provide loads of the right nutrition's i need... and I found a juice for pregnant ladies which has ginger in it to help combat morning sickness, so Ill be trying that one if I get it  

Still full of a bloody cold.....I had yesterday off work, ive already had enough time off, but I thought what the hell, I need to look after myself now, if they want to complain when I go back, let em!


Jooles - When is your test date?

Jenny - Are you on the 2WW?

Any plans for the weekends girls?


----------



## JW3

Hi Penni

Well I think I am on the 2ww but not sure?

Went to the clinic Friday and they saw a big follicle but they said they thought I had already ov'd as it had wobbly edges and was over 21mm I think and could just have filled with fluid?  Anyhow the nurse said keep with the BMS for 2 days just in case.  Anyway last night started to feel really ill with IBS type stuff, didn't sleep hardly and today I have really bad pain on RHS a bit like ov pain maybe?  So I am not sure maybe I am just ovulating now?  Haven't BMS'd today but did yesterday so hope that will be ok.

Anyone come across anything like this before?  They didn't give me the trigger, wish they had because then I would know when ov'd.  I'd run out of ov tests and didn't buy anymore because I thought they were going to give me the trigger.

Promise to do personals again soon when I'm not feeling so ill and tired.

Jenny
xx


----------



## Shellebell

Nancy - Re ticker
3 things may be an issue, 
1- you have too much writting in your profile (you will see the amount of letters you have left to add something as you type) as you can only have so much info on your signature 
2- I can see where you have pasted the ticker info into your profile wall, which if it worked means you would only see it if someone clicked on your name and saw your profile wall (click on my name on the left hand side and you can see my biog and tickers) You need to paste the code into the signature box.
3- the code you have on the ticker wall is the wrong one, you need the code that starts with which will create the link direct ... instead of the code)
I hope that helps :-*


----------



## penni_pencil

hi Jenny

I would continue with BMS if I were you... I've never been in the situation where they have left me to ovulate naturally....  do you have to go up for another scan to see if that follie has now gone?  You sound like you could be having some ov symptoms so I'll keep everything crossed for you... sounds like your on the 2WW now...WOHOO.....  anothe BFP coming along!

xxx


----------



## jooles

ladies  

well hows things with everyone?? i havent been on much my dh haas an exam tomoro so has been on puter studying away  rather him than me!!!!

penni   and dp --- well is it starting to sink in yet? my dh thought i was losing the plot the other night when i was quietly reading all the posts then suddenly shouted out that you were pregnant!!!!   hope your taking it nice and easy and dp spoiling you for a few days   dont you worry bout work  as you said this is a very important time for you and you need to look after yourself so good on ya for taking the time off!!!! 

jenny - thats a strange one alright!!! like penni says you should bms for next day or 2 just to be sure   looks like a good sign though than you actually can ovulate naturally??  the symptoms your describing defo sound like ovulation  good luck on your 2WW!! do you have any idea when you would be due to test then 

strawberry - well how the injections goin and when you next up for your scans?? will send ya wee e mail  

cowhat - im sure youll be away by now   enjoy your hols!! just relax, let your hair down and enjoy a few wee  . the time up to tx will fly in so just put it out of your head for a few weeks and go away and enjoy yourself!!!look forward to hearing all about it when ya get back  

twobabies - thats great news about your friend  its great to hear all the good news and success stories so keep em coming  how you feeling 

nancy and suze   - wow the weeks are flying in!!! when are your due dates  are we going to have a few wee christmas babies on the board  

joe and mr joe   hope things are going ok!!!! is mrs joe still in hospital!!  hopefully you are out and relaxing 

bump and lily   long time no hear!!  hope things going ok! 

well im having a funny kind of a week    having the symptoms of AF but hasnt actually shown up yet  i couldnt helpit and did a test this morning that showed negative  im due to test on wednesday anyway!! so what the   is going on i think a the start of the oi tx it happened as well!! wish it would just bloody come so i can start the tx again  oh the joys of TTC eh waiting one month for it to come and other months   it wont come .  i know this is a long shot but wondering if the dye test i had after last months period could have anything to do with it 

have to admit this months getting me down so going to speak to doc about having one more cycle then having a break for month or two 

anyhoo sorry its a negative post but i know you lovely ladies will maybe shed some light on whats happening 

might go for some retail therapy!!!!

take care all!!!!
jules


----------



## penni_pencil

Jooles - HELLO! Step away from the peestick!   Today is still too early to tell , you took the trigger shot on the 16th April which was a thursday, so today is only really just over a week since you ovulated and i think it starts to show approx. day 11/12 are you sure your test date is wednesday?   Try keep thinking positive   (although saying that I didnt!) you still have a good few days left yet until your test date  My hospital get us to test 2 weeks after ovulation which is 16 days after the trigger....Please get someone to hide your peesticks as its horrible isnt it when you get negative it just brings you down   Im keeping everything crossed that your the next BFP to join the board....  

The sun is out for you today.... I hope it can cheer you up.....try doing something to take your mind off it (harder said that done though isnt it!)

  to you I'm thinking about it and still   

xxx


----------



## cmc**

hi im new to the chat room! am on gonal f now for 45 days feeling a bit lost with it all! can someone giv me some advice?


----------



## JW3

Hi girls

cmcmaster - welcome to this thread   , I'm not on gonal f so not sure I can help, have you been having scans?  Which things are you feeling lost with?  

Hi Penni - no more scans just a blood test next week, probably won't get the results until tesing anyway as the hopsital are quite slow with 21 day bloods.  Just hoping its worked.  Hope you are well and having a fun day in the sun  

Hi Jooles   hoping you get a good result on Wed then    

Think I'm going to test on Friday 8th, seems ages away now.

Jenny
xx


----------



## cmc**

yea getting scaned twice a week and jabs every day! its ging on 6 weeks now feel bloated and sicky! want to no how long they will keep this cycle going? not much happening the doctor talks bout 14 think is lining of womb? 1st cycle so its all double dutch yet!


----------



## Lilyput

Hi everyone

Sorry for the absence.  i have to do a presentation to 100 people mid-week and have been building to a complete heart attack over the whole thing - so this will be short of all personals.

Jenny - In my first OI cycle my follicle jumped from about 13 to 24 in a matter of a few days.  When I had the scan and it measured 24 they thought there was a real chance I had already OV'd (and I suspect that was true).  Unfortunately DH was working abroad (we didn't expect the follicle to grow so fast as it had done pretty much nothing for 3 weeks, averaging 1mm every few days) so it was all a bit late.  it was helpful in that I knew for the second cycle that there was a good chance nothing would happen for 20 days then all of a sudden it would happen fast.

On second cycle when I got to 19mm nurse considered not giving me the trigger as I had probably naturally ovulated on the prevous cycle.  However, during my 2 years (on-and-off) clomid treatment i didn't always ovulate (shown by blood tests) so I said I wanted to take the trigger and she agreed.

I can't remember who asked the question about timing but if it helps I took trigger on the Monday night (when follicle 19mm) which meant I would OV Wed morning.  BMS Monday night, Tuesday night and Thursday morning.  

CMcmaster - welcome.  Afraid I was on Puregon and Ovitrelle so don't know about gonal F - sorry.  But good to have you with us.

I had my 6 week scan on Friday which made it all very real. Little thing like a broad bean about 5mm, with a heartbeat I could hear through the mic.  Amazing.  All being well, will have another scan around 12 weeks.  I'm suffering terribly with nausea - not just morning but all day long and no amount of ginger (in any form) helps.  Still, I take comfort from the fact that it suggests everything is OK.

Will catch up with everyone later this week when talk all in the past.  Good luck to those of you on, or approaching, 2WW.
Love
Lily


----------



## penni_pencil

Welcome to the board cmcmaster   Not sure on your drugs... but don't worry about the length of the cycle, the 1st one is always a mad one as they have to start you off slowly incase you over stimm as if that happens the cycle has to be cancelled. When is your next scan?  Ask them to tell you how big your follies and how thick your lining is   Let us know how you get on

Lilyput - great to hear from you  So pleased everything is ok for you, bet it was amazing hearing the heartbeat, never heard anyone saying they could hear it via the mic on the fannie cam before LOL I might ask my nurse to turn the mic up for me when i go.... 2.5 weeks now... seems like FOREVER!

xxx


----------



## frazermic

Hiya
Congrat to penni, just been reading the board.So happy for you and Dh.
Still trying to loose the weight its taking it time so have started thinking of doing egg sharing again as there no wait when you go private . me and dh have been taking today about it.
Been working a lot which i hate at the moment as its changing alot latey, 

Ihope everyone else is good and healthy, take care xxx


----------



## cmc**

had a scan this morning i hav yet to ask much as it is all so new to me! but being on this site i really think i will learn more from you girls!
The doc said they think its may be time to call it a day and start again, boy oh i was thinking i was a lost case but now i hear the first 1 is a bit crazy!! Thank for letting me no that and will let you no how i get on tomorrow when i hear whats next!
So so glad i joined this site i am a lot happier now


----------



## JW3

Lily - thanks for the info   , good to hear you are doing well

cmcmaster -     hope they get the dose right for you this time    , glad to see you are happier on the site, let us know how your next cycle goes 

Hi Frazermic -   work tell me about it is mad where I work at the moment as well, company is being taken over.  Good luck with the weight loss, hard going isn't it (had a major craving for garlic bread this afternoon but have managed to resist and just about to have my pcos friendly soup)   

Feeling a bit better today, must dash DH has made the tea


----------



## jooles

eveing ladies 

penni - DOH!!!!!  wednesday have no idea where that came from!!!!  im going to test either on Friday or Saturday at the latest!!!! 

cmcmaster    and welcome to our fab board!!! hopefully well be able to help you with any questions about tx!! i think bewtween us all weve all had different experiences  my last cycle was a long one as well compared to my usual so it just depends on how your body reacts to the drugs i suppose   the 1st cycle is always trial and error anyway so they can get the doseage roght so stick with it!!!

c ya everryone  

julesxx


----------



## Strawberry*

Morning girls hope you are all well on this bright sunny morning  

Penni - good luck with your first scan   and I hope you are keeping well.

two babies - glad you are keeping well and still keeping everything crossed that you find a job very soon   and fab news about your friend another positive story to keep us going  

cowhat - I think you might be away enjoying the   now I hope you have a lovely holiday and look forward to catching up when you back. 

Jenny - hows it going?  are you on ur 2ww now?  

mrsjo - I hope you are now home from hospital and looking after yourself  

cmcmaster - welcome it's me you were talking to in RFC on Friday   I missed ya today had to sit in silence again!  So you were up yesterday then?  Told ya these girls were full of info!  I am on GonalF too but only symtom I have is AWFUL skin - if Estee Lauder Double wear did not exist I would not be out the door at the mo    When are you back up again?

Jooles - way too early to test   naughty girl!!!  I will send ya an email shortly   keep ur chin up.

As for me girls I was back up today.  I have a follie on my right ovary around 13.5mm at the mo so he is quite hopeful I can trigger towards the end of this week    Cmcmaster and Jooles you will no know I mean - no sign of Dr G today   hehehe

Also for any other RFC girls did u know they are shutting for a week in May for refurb they are extending the waiting room and eventually making us a new door so we don't have to walk past all the   pregnant ladies smoking  

Love to anyone I missed!
xx


----------



## bump14

Thats good news about the bigger waiting room  

I have just found out that I am 8 on the OI list, but that is the list starting from June    The lists seem so long, and every time I phone RVH, the wait is longer than the last time I phoned!
Is anyone else on this board still waiting for tx?


----------



## cmc**

hi strawberry, yea its me!
was there yesterday and it was picture and no sound and i was there for over an hour v busy!
phoned today and was told my blood is up (what ever that means!  ) but it must be good cause i hav to go in morning again!
do any of you girl hav any idea if its a good sign after all this lenth of time (46 days)?
will let you all no tomorrow


----------



## jooles

AAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH ladies got the absolute bloody munchies from hell and nothing im eating is doing it for me!!!! going to end up size of a house after tonight!!!  HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPP     

Anyhoo apart from that   everyone!!!

cmcmas - thats a good thing that your blood is going up so fingers crossed it will look good for you tomoro!!! if i remember rightly if your blood level drops below or near 100 your body wont produce the right hormones to ovulate as it thinks it has to prepare for a period so the fact its rising means the proper hormones are kicking in so happy days!!!! BUT...........holy   how have you lasted so long on this cycle!!!! 46 days WOW!!!! im surprised they didnt stop it before then!!! let us know how ya get on tomoro!!

any of you ladies from the RFC heard what will be happening about tx when they close? ive a feeling my period on its way so just wondering if they will start me this month

strawberry     to estee lauder double wear foundation!!!! ive been using it for a few months and i lurve it!!! did i read on here before one of our ladies is a beautician? No dr G eh  i think the other aul codgers hide him away somewhere when were all up!!!! 

right im away to rid the cupboards again and hope that something nice and tasty has magically appeared since i last went through them all looking for something about 15 minutes ago 

talk soon
jules xx


----------



## jooles

jooles said:


> AAAAAAAARRRRRGGGGHHHHH ladies got the absolute bloody munchies from hell and nothing im eating is doing it for me!!!! going to end up size of a house after tonight!!!  HELLLLLLLLLLLLLLLPPPPPP
> 
> Anyhoo apart from that  everyone!!!
> 
> cmcmas - thats a good thing that your blood is going up so fingers crossed it will look good for you tomoro!!! if i remember rightly if your blood level drops below or near 100 your body wont produce the right hormones to ovulate as it thinks it has to prepare for a period so the fact its rising means the proper hormones are kicking in so happy days!!!! BUT...........holy  how have you lasted so long on this cycle!!!! 46 days WOW!!!! im surprised they didnt stop it before then!!! let us know how ya get on tomoro!!
> 
> any of you ladies from the RFC heard what will be happening about tx when they close? ive a feeling my period on its way so just wondering if they will start me this month
> 
> strawberry    to estee lauder double wear foundation!!!! ive been using it for a few months and i lurve it!!! did i read on here before one of our ladies is a beautician? No dr G eh  i think the other aul codgers hide him away somewhere when were all up!!!!
> 
> right im away to rid the cupboards again and hope that something nice and tasty has magically appeared since i last went through them all looking for something about 15 minutes ago
> 
> talk soon
> jules xx


----------



## jooles

havent a clue what i just did there!!!! only wanted to change rid to raid!!!!


----------



## jooles

hey girls im showing off!!!! just learnt how to put these wee pic thingies on


----------



## jooles

oh im lovin these!!!!


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls  

Strawberry - good news about your clinic, bloomin smoking pregnant people make me so mad  

Bump - sorry to hear you are having to wait must be very frustrating   

Cmcmaster - good luck for your clinic appointment    , where is RFC then, seem to be a lot of girls there?

Jooles - great pics, wish I knew how to do that   

Yes on the 2ww now, feeling good today  

Jenny
xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Jooles you don't half make me laugh! You are soooooooooooooooooo funny


----------



## cmc**

hi jooles! thanks for info its great to hear whats going on from someone who has been there!   
hi jenny w! RFC is in Belfast :
just back from RFC, can anyone advise me whats going on?
doc said blood levels say there is lots going on but on scan he cant find ovary and if he cant see it he dont no how many folicles there is or how many eggs 
Hav to phone in morning to speak to himself (sorry strawberry its not doc G!!!!!!!!!!!)
they are thinking its not safe and that we should stop this cycle 
could end up with multiple births or on the other hand nothing!
And sorry i made mistake bout number of days its now 50 I LOST COUNT AFTER 40!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strawberry*

bump - how long have you been waiting?  I had to wait from the start of Oct 08 - 28th Jan 09 to start OI in RFC.

Jooles - wot are you on!?   and step away from the cupboards wot about our weekly wi hehehe.    Will reply to your email today  

Cmcmaster - ach no like Jooles I was thinking that your blood being up would have been a good sign.  You must be ready to bang your head off the walls.  To  be honest I think it would be better if they stopped it now for you 50 days is just getting silly you must be exhausted.  It would be better to have a break and go off on your hols and enjoy the   and come back and start a fresh cycle.  Keep ur chin up mrs.  

JennyW - everything crossed for your 2ww  

I rang today for my bloods and all is grand so I am back in the morning for another scan so fingers crossed with be trigger v soon  

x


----------



## jooles

hey girls  

af came today!!!!    short post   off big time!!!!!!!! 

talk later or tomorow!!!!

hope everyone ok

jules


----------



## penni_pencil

Oh jooles I'm so sorry to hear AF has arrived   I really thought this month was your month 

Are you able to start TX again or are you going to take a break?

Also, what happened about the results of your HSG scan?  Did they say it was fine and you can continue OI or would IVF be the way forward?

Have you and DH discussed what your going to do next?

  Big group hugs to you, I feel you need them.....

You deserve a few   tonight  xxxx


----------



## jooles

evening ladies!!!

sorry such short post earlier was in work and sneaking on 

penni - im in two minds about starting again!!! my dh is graduating at start of june and ive booked us a long weekend away then weve hols at the end of june so dont know what to do!!!!!!!! part of me would love a break for month or two another part of me thinks were lucky to be getting this tx when so many people waiting and the other part is thinking "hmmmmm" is it dead selfish of me to want a break when i also want to get pregnant and this is the only way??aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrggggghhhh decisions decisons  ~ anyone any advice or thoughts on this. 

STILL no word bout my hsg!!! im going to ring them tomoro so will ask them about it again!! going to go on local private fertility website tonight which has loads of good reviews and start getting info. thats the one my sis in law used and ended up with twins  my hubby is more determined to start it asap than i am!!!!

cmcmas - holy moly i dont know how you have stuck it girl!!!!!  you defo need to stop this cycle and let your hair down this weekend?? you should just tell them tomoro you want to stop  let us know how ya get on 

strawberry - loving your new wee picture  gawd i cant believe youre nearly at trigger stage again!!! how long was this cylce then? fingers crossed and loads of  and  and  you can trigger this week!!!! ill be in touch on the old e mail anyway!!

jenny good luck on 2ww!!!! youre sounding very positive so keep it up 

 and  to everyone else!! im away to have a nice bath with a bar of cadburys and big mug of tea!! saving my wee  till weekend when ive a long weekend off and dont have to worry bout getting up for work!!!

talk soon ladies

jules xx


----------



## bump14

Strawberry, that sounds like a similar wait to mine, maybe a little shorter.  I have been on the list since I think around February/early March.

btw......who is Dr G?


----------



## jooles

OH MY GAWD Bump!!!! Dr G   is the RFC dream machine    believe me youll know him when you see him   i think strawberry will back me up on this one    hes v easy on the eye but also really really lovely and always gives really good advice and feedback and always has time to answer questions you might have!! you should get him at some stage of your tx  it defo makes the whole experience much easier


----------



## cmc**

Agree with jooles,he is a def must see!!!
BUMP 14 I WAITED FROM FEB 08 TILL FEB 09 Before i got a place in RFC. It takes such a long time. Keep phoning ...... they had no record of me twice !!!!! Think they r good a loosing records! Torture them


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi jooles - it must be a hard decision to make as its something you want so badly and you know stopping treatment isnt going to get it for you, but at the same time you need a break to relax and enjoy life again without tx...as you say you have some holidays coming up so maybe the break will do you the world of good and get your ready to start again....  If you did IVF do you have any free ones? are you on a waiting list for it?

You lucky girls with Mr G....I know a Mr G but hes a ghost LOL


----------



## Strawberry*

morning girls!

Jooles -     I am so sorry we all know how horrible it feels when the    turns up.  You were so right to have your huge bar of cadburys and this weekend be sure to have lots of   Will mail ya back later.

bump - defo defo defo keep on at them as I have heard of so many people who's records have been lost   I hope you get called v soon.  and yeah I will back up jooles and cmcmaster 100% Dr G is  he defo makes those early morning trips to hospital worth while!!  Altho I have only seen him once this cycle (sob sob hehehe)

cmcmaster - how u getting on have u rang and spoke to them this morning?

As for me I was up today and follie is 16mm so they are happy for me to go ahead trigger shot on Friday so will be on   v soon  

x


----------



## cmc**

everyone!
i rand this morning and dr T want to see me on sunday again!!!
i thought that he was letting it go a bit long, but obviously he no's best!!!
so just hope and  the can see left ovary if not he is ending cycle


----------



## two_babies

Hi Jooles: I am sorry that AF turned up....take a break if you must and start again re-energised. Let Penni's success encourage you. She took a long break and when she finally went on to IVF, it happend for her..

I wish you all the best...

Strawberry: congrats on reaching the 2ww. That went by really quickly...

Welcome cmcmaster, I am sure you will get all the support you need here..

Wishing everyone else well !!

Penni: any symptoms?

Nancy, Suze and Joe : how are you ladies doing? I hope your nausea is not too bad...

take care everyone.


----------



## penni_pencil

cmcmaster - my word, what a long cycle... lets hope sunday brings some good news for you 

Strawberry - WOHOO nearly on the 2WW wait again YAY  Exciting...good luck! everything crossed for you

Jooles - how you getting on?  Feeling any better and made any decisions?  I didnt think of it the way two-babies said, that I took a break and I ended up with a BFP... so maybe the break is well needed!  Whatever you decide we are all behind you xxx

As for me.... no real symptoms....other than sore boobs.... I occassionly feel a little sick, its kinda like an underlining sickie feeling...but soon goes.....and today, well really tired... but I think thats the 2-10pm shifts im doing   Nice relaxing weekend ahead of me I thinks!

I just want the next 2 weeks out the way so I can have my first scan (7 week) to hopefully see the heartbeat..again, it will be a year to the day we didnt see one, so Im worried about...lets hope its not the same as last year....trying hard not to worry about it, but its hard....trying to stay positive about it 

How is everyone else?  Doing well?

xxx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi girls

Happy Thurs.  Only one day to go until another BH weekend.  YAY!

As you can see, not yet on hols.  Go a week on Sat.  Can't wait!  But thanks to those of you who wished me a happy hol.  I'll hold onto your wishes until next week!

Jules - so very sorry AF arrived.  The witch.  We all know how hard it is, but it will happen for us one day, I'm sure.  I do understand the feelings about having a break.  It feels as tho precious time is just being wasted.  But I also think repeating tx, month after month, can be counterproductive.  I know I felt exhausted by the end of last year after 8 consecutive months of OI.  I've actually enjoyed having a break whilst we await our IVF.  Only you know the answer (and Smarties!), but I can recommend taking time off...

Penni - so pleased all is well with you.  And it's only natural that you have some anxieties about your scan.  It's easy for us to say don't worry - all will be fine (and I'm sure it will be), but ultimately you need the reassurance that only the scan can provide.  But try not to worry too much.  Just make sure you put your feet up this weekend and get pampered! And  here's hoping the 2 weeks fly by!

Welcome CMCmaster.  Hope you have a supported but brief time here!  Look forward to hearing about your journey over the coming weeks.

Everyone else, inc our pregnant pals - hope all is well with you?

Re our tx - finally had the scan date through on Sat - due to go on the 19th May.  Only then can we have our final prep appointments with our nhs hospital and the clinic who do the egg collection/transfer.  So it's looking like it will be beginning of July.  But I'll keep you posted.

Best dash.  Babysitting for my 18mth old God daughter!
Have a great weekend all.  Best wishes, CowHatGirl x


----------



## jooles

evening all 

just a quickie tonight to say hello  and see how everyone doing!!!

penni - keep up that amazing pma and fantastic spirit that you have and you will be grand  once you see that wee hb all the worry, frustration, and emotions of the last year will all have been worth it!  were all here for ya when ya need an aul moan or chat  have you told anyone yet?? you defo deserve quiet weekend  what date is your scan 

strawberry - did ya get taking your final shot or are they leaving it till tomoro??  keeping everyting crossed for this cycle for ya  will e mail ya later 

cmc -  you deserve a medal girl for this cycle  that is..... without a doubt........... one of the longest cycles ive heard off  i would seriously be crawling the walls and would have stopped it myself by now    that they are able to see something on sunday and it will all have been worthwhile  do you have far to travel to Royal??

twobabies -  - good to hear from ya - hope your feeling ok 

jenny -  - how you getting on on 2WW  - what date you due to test 

bump -  - any word yet its a pain in the  waiting to see what is going to happen - we just have to keep remembering it will all be worth it in the end  

suze - nancy - joe - lily and fraz  - how ya all doing?? seems like ages since we heard from ya 

cowhat - incase your looking in  hope you and dh enjoying your well earned hols 

well im feeling good bit better today!!! sure ya know what its like when af (aul beatch) comes!!! decided to go ahead with another course of tx - worked out all the dates and even it is a long cycle like last one and including 2ww we will know either way if it has worked or not before long weekend and then hols.......... so.......................took 1st injection yesterday and then start scans etc on tuesday!!!!  really looking forward to wee drinkies and munchies at weekend but not going mad just going to save it till sat night and enjoy it    also contacted the private clinic and gots lots of info off them so feeling v positive  phoned my gp today and asked him for referral letter which should be ready on tuesday  decided to ask him instead of consultant at RFC as the way things are going there i could still be waiting next year for it !!! so girls thats the ball rolling for private tx  scary but good so ill let you all know the procedures and what happens as we go along incase any other ladies decide to go for it 

right im off for me cup of tea, watch a bit of snooker and then some sopranoes 

hope everyone ok - take care- talk soon
jules xx 
ps as you can probably tell im in a smiley face mood tonight


----------



## cmc**

Hi everyone 

I really appreciate all ur support  it also adds a little fun to it all 

Penni- Really pleased about ur news it fantastic  

strawberry- fingers crossed for you 

jooles-so glad u feel better. and this next one may be the be the lucky one 

I cant wait till sunday one way or the other  its driving me crazy
me tummy is no twice the size it was 52 days ago and the funny little pains (obviously in left ovary) are a wee tad sore!!!!
Will let u all no what happens sunday!!!!

PS....... thanks strawberry 4 letting me no that such a wonderful place exsisted!!  
            and am going to cause our paths aint going to cross for a wee while!!!

pps...... jooles, if ur going down to RFC let me no and if im there we may as well hav a natter----- sort that out after sunday 

cmc xxx    thanks you lot xxxx


----------



## JW3

Hello girls

cmcmaster - good luck for sunday   

Hi Jooles great news about getting your referral from your gp so fast  

Penni - hope the time to your scan flies by for you  

Strawberry - hope the trigger goes well, good luck for this cycle   

Hi Cowhatgirl, Twobabies, Bumb14 & everyone else

2ww going ok so far, looking forward to the bank holiday weekend.  I am testing on Sat 9th May still seems ages away, was going to test Friday but have to go away with work so going to leave it until Sat.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## two_babies

Hey Jooles:Good to know you have started on treatment again !

Jenny: goodluck re: test day..

Penni: lucky you, not too much nausea.. I really hated it and suffered greatly..all in the past now !

I got a job today !!! YAY !! starting next week Thurs....

Cowhatgirl: have a great holliday and good luck re: starting treatment in July!

Strawberry: good luck re: 2ww...have you started yet?


And hello to everyone else !! have a fab weekend !


----------



## JW3

Twobabies - great news about the job   , good luck for Thursday


----------



## penni_pencil

COngrats Two-babies....  Weldone!  What kind of job did you find?  Is it contract again? how long for?  Good luck from me aswell for thurs 

cmcmaster I bet you can;t wait for tomorrow to see what happens?

Jenny 1 week to go.. how you feeling?

Jooles congrats on being back on treatment!  Its good to hear you upbeat about it all...well done you!

cowhatgirl - you base scan is soon then, only a couple of weeks, lovely.... how come such a long wait from that until you start 


HOw is everyone else? Hope your all in enjoying the bank holiday weekend

As for me, im fine, apart from being tired... stopping in again tonight whilst DP has gone out for a few beers.... oh, we have a leak aswell that british gas have put 5 holes in our ceiling to try and find it, and still cant! they are coming back out tomorrow, and probably put more holes elsewhere! The joys!

xxx


----------



## cmc**

everyone!!!!

Happy sunny bank holidays!!

 today! Still cant find left ovary so the are stopping treatment!
Im going on hols now in 3 weeks so will prob miss next cycle so dont know when i will start again!!!!
they will let me do 1 more cycle and the i have to be reviewed! to see what is going on!

Any way im for a BBQ tonite so    and hav some fun 

Jooles- the clinic is closed and you have to go up stairs to 1st floor it is sign posted but it will prob take longer as it is small and only 1 chair to get blood done and 2 examining rooms!!!!

Good luck to you all at what ever stage ur at 

will be in touch again soon!!!! xx


----------



## two_babies

Thanks Penni, it's for 6 months !!!


----------



## jooles

evening ladies 

just a quick one when there is a wee break in the snooker!!!! 

cmcmaster - thank gawd they decided to stop your cycle!!! i know its dissapointing when it doesnt work out  so hopefully after your af things will be a lot clearer and easier for ya next time  hope your having a good night and having plenty of  and  and 
and that your head is not too sore tomoro!!! tjanks for tip re clinic ill make sure to get up bit earlier on tuesday morning incase im waiting ages 

two - babies - woohoo   and congrats on the new job!! well done you for not giving up looking for job even when you were going through tx!! 

penni  how ya doing?? hope your still taking it easy!! gawd workmen in the house is a nightmare and by the sounds of things yours seem to be making things worse  hope you get it sorted out soon  heres some wee faces for ya to help ya through it           

strawberry - how ya doing  did ya get to take your trigger?? ive sent ya wee e mail anyhoo!!!!! hope everything ok!!

jenny this week will fly in  just keep thinking positive and well all be sending you loads of  and  during the week 

cowhat-bump-nancy-frazer-suze-lily and joe   how ya all doing?? hope things going ok!! 

this was me yesterday!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


seriously thought i was going to die   funny how it near kills ya when ya havent drunk loads for few weeks  will defo know to take it easier in the future!!

anyhoo im off to watch the snooker!!
take care everyone!!
love jules


----------



## bump14

Hiya  
How's everyone enjoying the bank hol?
I drank too much last night, then just spent the morning at the H'wood fair, so, pretty relaxed.


----------



## cmc**

.hi all!!!!

Feeling great now  yesterday was a real   but loads of vino and G&T's sorted that!!

Was iffy this morning but a turkey dinner at lunch sorted me out!

Just glad that cycle is over and il feel like a new woman when af is here and gone 

Look forward to hearing about u all over next few weeks as i will have naut to report 

Going to watch rest of bedtime stories now you must rent it out it is the funniest film iv seen on ages  

talk soon  
cmc xxx


----------



## JW3

Girls thinks I need the pee stick police

Couldn't resist testing this month even though only on cd26, not sure why I have been so disciplined on clomid.  It was a bfn


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Jenny - When is your test day? Im not sure how long your cycle was on the drugs to know if its too early to tell   Step away from the pee stick...i know how hard it is, so give it someone else so you dont have them  and you get them to give you them back on test day 

cmcmaster sounds like you've been enjoying yourself on the old  you deserve to after that long cycle...WOW

Bump - HELLLLLOOOO  how you doing?  Sounds like you had a good night too on the old , nice one 

Jules - Howdy there.... you sound like you had funny on the  aswell....  Fair play, its nice to relax and have a few to take your mind off things 

My news... well.... i woke up yesterday morning with NO symptoms, so i paniced history was repeating itself, so I rang the ACU and they told me to go up straight away for a scan...  and... I SAW A HEARTBEAT!	  Wohoo... she said its 5.5mm which is right size, but couldnt check for a yolk sac as too early but will be checking that on Monday coming   I cant wait to go see my baby again...I've been blessed with 1 baby and I'm so over the moon!  I didnt go to work yesterday as i was so tired after stressing myself out... I'm ok now ive seen the hb...so thank full

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## Strawberry*

Evening ladies  

ok here i go hehe.....

Jenny - when is test day?  funny you should say that I was the same i never tested early on the clomid but on my first cycle of OI i tested wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to early too   ~i think it's maybe cos it's something new we are trying and have high hopes!  But don't give up yet   (ps - my hubby now has all the hpt's hidden away I think it's for the best!)

cmcmaster - I really am glad they scrapped that cycle for you it was too much   onwards and upwards mrs!  glad the good old g&t's sorted ya out   I know you will miss me and dr g hehe but you will be away on another cycle soon!  Is it next week your off to the   so jeaous!!

twobabies -     well done on the job front hopefully you can relax now  

Penni - glad you keeping well and i hope you got ur leak fixed  

cowhatgirl - everything crossed for you all will run smoothly and you can get started in July   enjoy the  

joe - I have noticed you haven't been about I hope your out of hospital and all is well with you  

Jooles - have sent ya a mail chick so catch up over there!  

as for me well ............ I got a little fed up last week as I rang about sorting a review appointment after this next cycle only to be told it wouldn't be for 6-12 mths   I don't think so!  I was told after 4 goes of OI I wud have a review!  So a stern email later I have an appoint this Tuesday   I am going to ask about getting my tubes checked and also at what point I can get put on the NHS waiting list for IVF.  H and I have also decided IF we need the IVF we will be having the one NHS go only and after that moving onto adoption so in the mean time our local authorities are sending us out an info pack to have a read at.  So all go this end!  I took my trigger shot last friday so on the   again!  I will keep you all up to date ladies!

I hope I got ya all   and hope everyone is well


xx


----------



## Strawberry*

Penni I somehow missed your last post!  I am soooooooooooooo glad you got to hear a little heartbeat I am sure you got a fright but all is well


----------



## jooles

(urgh i dont like cats but thought this was cute in a bizarre kind of way)) 

anyhoo evening all 

sorry only nipping on to say hello and see how everyone doing 

penni - [WOOHHOOOOO] a wee heartbeat - phew you must be so relieved!!! i know we all are for you and dh  good to know our wee cyber niece/nephew is doing ok!!!!!   

strawberry - nice one bout the email and getting things moving - ive sent ya wee email  

jenny -  are watching!!!! its way to early so please hide them darn sticks  i know, i know its easier said than done i tested way to early last time as well but you dont want to put yourself under any more pressure when you should be taking it 
easy 

sending  and  to everyone else!! ill be on during week for more personals and catch up 

take care 

jules xx


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

Penni - fabulous news from your scan     , bet you can't wait to see your little one again  

Strawberry - gosh you sound like you've got a lot going on.  I hve just heard that across Yorkshire they are moving to 3 funded IVF cycles next year - never thought it would happen but maybe it is going to happen elsewhere as apparantly NICE are reviewing the guidelines in 2010/2011 and I suppose it doesn't look that good if you don't even meet the previous guidelines.  Hope your enquiry about adoption goes well    Please let us know how you get on.  I have got details about the adoption meets in my area but haven't plucked up the courage to go along to one yet.  Good luck for your review appointment   

Hi Jooles   

Well I am on day 27 today and I think my cycle is 28 or 29 days, wait until the weekend now as I'm well busy at work next few days.

Love
jenny
xx


----------



## two_babies

Penni: congratulations on seeing a hearbeat! I am sure you are so relieved !!

Strawberry: thanks for the well wishes and good luck with the 2ww. I do hope you get your BFP and not have to go down the IVF route.. You have it all planned out. You are very brave to consider adoption at this point considering you are so young and have actually taken steps towards it. I really do pray you get your own biological child. Adoption is good as well as there are loads of kids out there without anyone to love them... Good luck in all your plans...

For me: I had my 20 week scan on Tuesday and all is well with my baby ! I have started feeling the kicks now and have started internet window shopping for what I need. I start work on Monday !

sorry, not too many personals today..

but I am wishing everyone well !!!


----------



## JW3

Well it was a bfn today so looks like it hasn't worked this month   .

I'm not even that upset today, I'm just wondering how am I going to fit the hospital appointments in?

A few weeks ago I found out that my job doesn't exist anymore, but luckily my manager has given me a different job to do only it involves lots of travelling.  Next week I'm away Tuesday and Thursday and both are to places that are over 3 hours away by train.  I might stay in a hotel the night before otherwise I am travelling 3 hours doing 2-3hours work then travelling back 3 hours.  Thing is the clinic don't really get the fact that I have a life outside TTC & I do really like my job even if the travelling is a bit of a pain.

Anyone got any good suggestions??

Said to DH about this and he was like, its ok we managed with the appointments this month - no it wasn't ok he didn't have to go to all of them   .  He's off for another SA on tuesday so at least there will be some payback there.

Jenny
xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Jenny so sorry it hasnt worked this time   Its always a disappointment, and now having the worry about starting the injections again and work it must be hard.  I would say just go for it, tell the hospital about not being able to go for scans on the tues and thurs, I think you will be fine, it will fit in, im sure it will.  What do you do for living if you dont mind me asking?

two-babies- WOHOO 20 weeks scan, Wow that seems to have come round soooooooo quickly!  

The dr has signed me off for 2 weeks, as I really didnt know how i was going to get up at 5am for the next 2 weeks... he said I need to speak to my boss about doing day shifts when i go back, but my boss has been demoted so someone else is in his place so im not sure they will not.  If my boss were still boss he would definately....  He is going to speak to the new boss for me and let me know next week so hopefully i can... not, ill just go on the sick again until the 12 weeks is up!  LOL

Im looking forward to my 7 week scan tomorrow to check everything is still ok, and I think Ill do what (i think it was) Suze did and book in for a private scan at 9.5 weeks to check all ok still, dont think i could go another 5 weeks without knowing its all ok 

And im going to visit my mum for a couple nights, although ill visiting but ill probably be sleeping most the time LOLim just so tired all the time!  shattered!

How is everyone else? looks like we have a nice day of sunshine ahead of us   .. YAY  might go out for a carvery with oddles and oddles of veg.....then sit out in the garden for an hour or two


----------



## two_babies

I am sorry it did not work out this time Jenny.. just keep at it and you will get your desired BFP.

Penni: I am sure you are loving the sickly feeling!! I hated it even though it was a very good sign. It just made me really miserable.. Yes 20 weeks has flown by and yours will too...good luck for your scan tomorrow as well as getting your day shifts...

Hope everyone else is doing well...

cheerios


----------



## JW3

Thanks girls   

Penni - Good luck for the scan,    

I work for one of the dreaded banks, I am doing a project managment job for the next year or so at the moment due to the job I was doing not existing anymore - but at least I have a job and I do enjoy getting out and meeting people.


----------



## Nancy1976

Hello everyone!

Just wanted to post and say good luck with the scan today Penni!  Wow 7 weeks already that is fantastic!!

Hope you are all well - I'm feeling loads better the sick feeling has passed and I seem to have more energy!  Hooray!  Have lost my waist though!!  But all in a good cause!

Suze / Two Babies - hello girls, wow time is really flying now - you are both at similar weeks gone to my sis who is due in Sept and my best friend who is due in Oct.  What are your due dates?  Glad you got a job too Two Babies that is brilliant news!!

Jooles / Fraz / Strawberry how are you doing girls?

Cowhat that's great news that you have a date for ec.  July is a good month, it's our wedding anniversary and a lovely month to get pregnant!

Jenny -  hello, don't think I've spoken to you before?  Sorry it didn't work out this time but you WILL get there in the end.  I was at the end of my tether and really didn't think it would ever work but it does and there are so many of on here now that ear living proof of that.

Lots of love to you all.

xxxx

p.s. finally got ticker to work!!  Hooray!


----------



## Strawberry*

Afternoon ladies  

Nancy - glad your feeling loads better  

Jenny - so sorry it was a BFN for you - we all unfortunatly know how horrible that feels   don't lose hope.  Just have a chat with your clinic and see if they can work with you and ur travelling arrangements.  Hope it all works out  

Jooles - how are you pet?  Have u been up at the clinic again?  The corridor is looking v well but that is all I noticed had been changed!  

twobabies - thank you for your lovely kind words   it's so nice to have you all as "friends!"  And am so glad all went well at the 20 week scan    How is the new job going?

Penni - How was the scan?

cmcmaster - if your about hello!  altho u cud by now be away   urself.  Hope you have a fab holiday and update us wen u get back!

As for me girls I was up at the clinic today for a review.  He wud like us to do another 3 mths of injections (that wud be 6 in total) and come back to him then.  He wud be more interested in doing a larascopy than the hsg but will book us in for that at 6 mths if we are not pregnant by then.  He also gave us an IVF info pack and will register us in 3 mths time if the OI has still not worked.  So feeling happy enough about that  

Hope I have mentioned everyone!  And hope everyone is enjoying the    as the weather is to break 2moro  

xx


----------



## Strawberry*

Girls just me again.  I am in complete and utter shock!  In every other cycle my period wud be here by now but this time no sign of it yet.  OTD is Friday but I decided to do a clearblue test today and got a feint line and then went and got a digital test and it says "Pregnant" :O :O :O :O :O :O :O 

I am 99% sure the trigger shot would be out of my system by now as it was taken on Friday 1st May  I cannot beleive that my dream might have come true :O:O:O


----------



## Suzejdc

Hi,

Haven't been on for ages, was about to sit and read through all the pages I missed, when I saw Strawberrys post! OMG! This is fantastic news...........!!!!          

What dose of trigger did you take Strawberry? After 12 days I'm sure it's well and truely out the system, and if your AF is late then it's looks like its a   girlie!!! 

Will post later on, promise!

Suze 
xxx


----------



## Strawberry*

hehehe thanks Suze!  I am litterally sat at my desk like :O hahahahha

I can't even think of wot does the trigger was  

Cycle one my period came after 10 days and cycle 2 it arrived after 9 days so I am at 12 days now and now sign apart from a little staining on around day 9.  I have rang my clinic who told me I shudn't really have tested (!) but she wud be fairly sure I could get excited!


----------



## Nancy1976

Wow that's fantastic Strawberry!  I'm sure the shot would be out your system by now!!  Do another one in the morning to see if the line gets darker!!  Wow you won't be able to sleep tonight!  I'm so happy for you!!!!!!! xxxx


----------



## Nancy1976

Oh I forgot!


----------



## penni_pencil

OMG  WOHOO nice one strawberry - more      

Im SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO over the moon for you........

How many is that now on the board!  YAY Congrats to you and DP.....


----------



## Suzejdc

You're staining around day 9 post trigger was probably implantation!! Exciting stuff!
Are you're clinic going to bring you in for a blood test and then a scan later on?

                                                  

Oh Penni - how did your scan go??


----------



## penni_pencil

hi girls - scan was fine thank goodness, and im all signd off back to the dr's now and have my 1st midwife appt on Friday YAY

Strawberry... my pregnl shot was 5000ui, i took it the saturday night and by the wed it was out my system... this is DEFO NOT the shot... WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  its weird isnt it how you dont believe the line is there as I was the same LOL

congrats again....sooooooooooooo pleased

xxx


----------



## Strawberry*

Thank you all so much  

I really never thought I wud be writing this!!  

I have now 2 tests with feint lines and 1 digital that says "pregnant 1-2 wks" and I still can't beleive it  

I am not sure what clinic will do she just said test again on OTD and ring us back.  So roll on Friday!!!

Penni - fab news on your scan 

to everyone else pls stick with it I have to be honest and say I really didn't hold out much hope for OI but it has made my dreams come true  

x


----------



## Suzejdc

I have to agree with yout Strawberry, I didn't know very much about OI until I started it, and judging by this small (but every growing!) group, we have some excellent statistics on it. I also read that there is more chance of conceiving on OI than on IUI! In fact, I don't think my place does IUI based on that fact, it's straight from clomid to IVF usually. I was part of a test group that was allowed to do OI to see if it worked after clomid (I didn't know this - found out by accident when one of the nurses told me).

So have you told your DH??


----------



## Strawberry*

oh you were a successful guinea pig then!  Yes I have told DH!  I sent him a picture message of the test!  I just couldn't wait until tonight!  He is over the moon!!!


----------



## cmc**

strawberry  

Am ready to cry for you( with joy!!!!!)  

Cant wait to hear about scan

Im sure you cant believe it best news iv heard today 

As for me nothing new just heading of on thurs to     spain!!!OLA
AF came on thurs last so hols will be fun without that!
Ill try some vino on your behalf along with my one  

Hope i get blessed with some of the good luck thats happening here  

hi to everyone hope you are all well


----------



## jooles

evening ladies  WOW where do i start?

well..................... obviously it has to be with my wee mucker strawberry and her dh!!!!  WOOHOOO  ive sent ya a wee email  and both me and roy are over the moon for ya both!!!!!!! what unexpected and fabulous news   

penni -  so glad scan went ok for you and things are looking good and ok  i know you and dh had been worried so hopefully you will be able to relax a bit more and enjoy the next 8 months or so  cant believe its 7 weeks already  the time is flying in

jenny - im so sorry it didnt work this time for you and dh  just take a few weeks to give your body a rest and keep remembering our wee lucky board and that miracles can happen 

cmcmaster - viva espana  have a ball missus and enjoy plenty of chillin out and  see ya when ya get back 

twobabies  good to hear things are going so well  i know you had been keeping a wee list of our BFPs and weve so many now ive lost count  i think it is about 8 

nancy and suze - good to see ya back again  hope everything ok 

bump - any word about you starting tx yet 

girls i know ive missed a few out tonight so just want to send you all  and !!! ive been flat out in work last few days and knackered so aul brain cells not as sharp tonight 

nothing much happening with us were on double doses and back up on fri for scan and bloods  ive had enough after 5 months of non stop tx so after this one im going to take a break. weve been told we should have a review appt in june to get put on ivf list so looking forward to seeing what they say then  were also looking into the option of going abroad for ivf  i had never thought of it before and since doc mentioned it the other day its all i can think about 

my mum came with me to clinic the other day and met Dr G  seems he has another new fan 

anyhoo good to catch up with everyone and  again to strawberry and dh


----------



## Strawberry*

Cmcmaster - try hard to keep the faith if it has happened for me it can happen for anyone!  We just need that extra shove  
I hope you have an absolute ball in Espania!  And I am really glad I told you about this place so I can keep up with your news seeing as I will hopefully not have to grace the RCF again - mixture of   and   hehehe

jooles - thanks again   I have replied to ur lovely mail.  and I will keep   this will happen for you and R one day too.  Good luck with scan 2moro let me know how it goes.  and defo take a break it does us good (   )

x


----------



## two_babies

STRAWBERRY !!!!!

I am so so happy for you !!! It has happened...you are number 7 I believe..

Two_babies
Suze
Nancy
Joe impatient
someone...sorry can't remember name...please don't be offended...can someone fill in the person's name?
Penni
Strawberry

Penni: congratulations on your scan !!!

Jooles: hoping you get a BFP soon...

very soon everyone on this board would have achieved a BFP !!!

I am doing okay..my bump is getting bigger and bigger. I have been wearing size 16 blouses ( I am a size 10 normally) just to hide my bump...
sour taste has returned to my mouth and hence craving sweet things...

my regards to everyone else !!...


----------



## penni_pencil

its lilyput WOHOO  Lilyput when are all your scans?

coming on girls, we have joles, jenny and cmcmaster who are next for the BFPs, and then followed closely by cowhatgirl, fraz and bump with BFPs..... im praying to the angels for you all that your next ones are BFPs....

Suze - You're right, OI is looking like its got some good stats and its good that peoples PCT's pay for it too... mine will only pay for 2 and 1 IVF, but funding OI is 1/3 price of IVF so well worth continuing with that if people have to pay 

Two-babies  My hospital has told me just to continue the cyclegest to 12 weeks then stop....but Im a bit wary about doing this as I know you have to take yours up to 37 weeks....  what was the reasoning behind that if you dont mind me asking?  Just so I can go to my dr's with this and ask if I can continue on it until then too   Can;t see why not.... 

Jenny - how you getting on with your injections? did you manage to work out the scans around your away days?

Nancy - How was your 12 weeks scan? all ok?  Whats your EDD?  whens your 20 week scan?

Suze - Whens your 20 week scan?  Whats your EDD?

Joe and Mr Joe - How you both doing? I do so hope you are out of hospital and feeling better, please come and post and let us know

Strawberry - have you rung your clinic and given them the news again today? YAY when is your 1st scan?

Jooles - Let us know how your scan goes today.  I dont blame you for taking a break, why dont you and DP take yourselves off somewhere for a holiday, its well deserved   Although dont book it yet as I have a feeling your BFP is coming up this month.... everything crossed for you hon xxx  Oh, BTW we looking into going aboard for IVF, but the exchange rate was terrible at the time (back of last year) so would have worked out more expensive to go over with having to pay for flights/rooms etc   Have a shop around around your area of IVF.....down here in birmingham its pretty cheap.... on my NHS is £2400 then the drugs..... at the private clinic its around the same!  It might work out cheaper to just travel a bit in the UK to do it   If you need any help from me let me know 

cmcmaster - Have a lovely holiday!  Although you have gone now LOL  Hope you enjoy yourselves and have plenty of vino for us all 

cowhatgirl - HHope your having a lovely holiday and relaxing and drinking lots aswell for us all LOL  Are you looking forward to your 1st scan day on 19th May?  Let us know how you get on and what you have to do 

Fraz - Hows things?

Bump - HOws tricks? How you getting on with the wait?  have you found out why the list time keeps changing?

and me...nothing to report..just enjoying my time off work... well...doing nothing as too tired...dont have any energy at all to do anything! LOL

Speak soon girlies.... and lots of 
    for you all

xxx


----------



## JW3

Strawberry - woohoo excelent news      

Got my appointments sorted this week but just had a question on injections.  I'm supposed to have 3 days at 100IU and then the rest of the days at 50IU.  The other night I needed to inject 100IU but according to my book there was only 50 left in the pen.  I decied to inject this but when I did the pen went right back to zero - so I am not sure whether I had 50 or 100 - would there be more than 900IU in the thing?  Anyhow I decided I better not inject anymore because better to have less than more.  What does everyone do when there's not enough left in the cartridge?


----------



## Strawberry*

Thank you again girls  

Yes I rang my clinic back today with my "official!"   and the nurse was not a bit nice!  She said ok.  And I had to say to her emmm wot is next!?  She told me I will get an appoint in the post more than likely for 3 weeks today for a scan and in the meantime she advises we tell no one until we are sure all is ok.  I just wanted her to say something nice like "oh great fab news" lol  Anyway so 3 weeks today eeeekkkkk.  Girls that have been for 7 weeks scan how did you hold your nerves!?  I am terrified already!    

Jooles - hope all goes ok today and there is some growth let us know.

Jenny - I used Gonal F and I would have known by the number of clicks the pen done wen I injected how much I had taken.  I also started to note down in a pad each day the doesage I took and then I knew wen it was starting to get low and how much was left in it.  You might find that useful.

Penni & two babies - glad you are both doing well girls   

x


----------



## Suzejdc

Strawberry - well, it's official, you waited till today as instructed so you are defo pregnant! Woo Hoo! What a shame about your call with the nurse though, you'd think they'd be more compassionate. I have to say my place were lovely, and gushed down the phone when I phoned to tell them. As for the next 3 weeks, it's a toughie for sure, and it'll feel like 6 weeks! Try to keep busy, lots trips to the cinema, tidy the garden, etc etc, anything to keep occupied and your mind off it. But I know that is SO difficult, so I hope the time does quick for you! It is scary, but there is every chance everything will be fine, so rest up and take care of yourself too. You're carrying precious cargo!

Other little bit of advice, starting wearing panty liners - I know that sounds daft, and apologies in advance for the TMI, but you will start producing a lot of white discharge which is perfectly normal, and it can feel like you wee'd yourself! I used really slim ones and, I still am! I'm bulk buying them at the mo!!

Jenny - re injections, I had a couple of occassions where I didn't have enough in the cartiridge for my dose, so woudl have to look at the pen and see how much was left, inject that, insert a new cartridge and then dial the balance and inject that. But as you say, if you are unsure, better to have slightly under-dosed than over-dosed, and you can get back on track today. 

I had a checkup with the midwife yesterday and all is fine. Heard the heartbeat for the first time which was pretty amazing. The midwife said to me not to panic if she couldn't find it, and that it might take a bit of finding depending on how the baby was lying, but the second she put the probe on my tummy, it was there straight away, which was a relief and reassuring. My bump has grown quite a bit, but I still in my size 12 stuff, althoughs tops are neat over the bump and to be honest, I quite like it that way - easier to show off! My maternity tousers and jeans are a god send though, comfy and flattering - thank god for Gap! I weighed myself last night and I seem to have hardly put on weight which is a bit surprise considering I ate my way through the firts few weeks, and haven't exactly been watching what I have been eating! Naughty!! I guess it will all catch up with me though, and one day I will wake up and big massive! I'm going to buy a fabric tape measure at the weekend and start measuring my bump just to see out of interest how it is growing. My 20 week scan is 15th June, so quite excited about that! We're still undecided about finding out the sex of the baby, we keep changing our minds! 

Sorry for the lack of personals, promise, PROMISE to read back over the posts to see where everyone is, I'm been a bad FF lately! Hello to everyone though and thinking of you all xxx

Suze 
xxx


----------



## bump14

Strawberry, CONGRATULATIONS!


----------



## JW3

Strawberry - woohoo - we are all excited for you          

Suzejdc - great news about the midwife check up & the heartbeat


----------



## jooles

evening ladies 

just a v quick post to say hello and see how everyone doing!!! ive a colour in my hair so dont want to overdo the timing and end up with some weird colour  

good to read all the good news on the board      - certainly gives us all some hope!!!!

strawberry   to the RFC  sure we know what some of them are like up there   at least you know everyone else you tell is going to be over the moon !!!!!!!! the next few weeks will fly in till scan just rest up and take it easy!!!! im sure your DH will look after ya 

 to the rest of ya girls!! ill be on over weekend for personals 

up for scan this mornng and still  all happening!!!!! Dr G was telling me about a new drug that they want to try on me. now i couldnt really take it all in but its one to take instead of the pregnyl and combines a few different hormones that my body isnt producing  they were going to talk about it today and make a decision on it! will have to wait till review appt though to see what they think.they also gave me an ivf info pack and said that i MIGHT be able to register for it at the appt!!! WTF?? when i asked him what would happen if they wouldnt let me register they said i would have to wait for ANOTHER appt!!!!! sure well see what happens 

right im away to rinse this colour off and  its not to mad looking!!! going a bit darker so im afraid of ending up looking like mortica adams 

talk to ya all over weekend

jules


----------



## two_babies

Hello ladies !! I hope you are all having a good weekend !

Strawberry: shame about your nurse's response to your good news. Mine were over the moon. Infact my fertility doctor hugged me about 3 times and told me how happy she was for me...she made me feel really good and loved !!!
Waiting for my 8 week scan was a nightmare. All I did was pray every secound !! I was terrified. Like someone said, just try and keep yourself occupied!! I am sure everything will be fine. Are you going to post on the waiting for the 1st scan board? or the trimesters boards?

Penni: re cyclogest. To be honest my doc did not tell me why I had to use it up until 34 weeks.. All she said was that pple that don't have periods naturally except on treatment ( called Hypo hypog) should use it up until then... I stopped using my cyclogest at 16 weeks as I became sick of it..my hubby was mad to say the least...but to be honest, I felt okay stopping esp after my 12 week scan where everything was fine. Also I have not heard of anyone on this board using it for that long...Also Suze does not have periods either and she was told to use it till 12 weeks as well... I know it was a risk stopping but I just could not see the point considering the placenta takes over after 12 weeks. And now you Penni have just confirmed to me as well that it's really a pre-caution and not really that neccessary considering we have the same diagnosis? Hope I have not rambled on? 
Anyway enjoy your time off.. it's really bliss not having to wake up early esp in the early weeks when one is so so tired.. I used to take naps in the office first aid room during my first few weeks...

Suze: good to know you are doing well. I did not gain much weight until I hit 16 weeks or so...but you won't believe I am still wearing my size 10 jeans?? really can't believe it !!! I am sure you are looking forward to your 20 week scan? I did not start looking forward to it until a couple of days before..it was easier waiting for the 20 week scan than the 12 week scan ! My next MW appt is my 28 week one on the 26th June..more blood tests will be taken then and I will have a glucose tolerance test to check if I have pregnancy induced diabetes..hope not !!

Jenny: I am sorry I can't be of any help as I used Menopur and it was just syringes, no pens... but I am sure you are doing the right thing by underdosing as opposed to overdosing...

Lilyput: I am sorry I missed out your name on the BFP list !! just could not remember who it was! I hope you are doing well and have you had any scans yet? 

Jooles: you are truly a guinea pig !! how do you feel about them trying something new on you?? They have to give that cycle to you free if they want to use you?? 

Hope everyone else is doing well

Nothing for me to report on except my bump is getting bigger and bigger and I worry about them finding out at work!! other than that, I am fine and can't wait to offload baby...although I must admit, it all seems so daunting.

Nancy, Suze, Penni, Lillyput, Strawberry, Jo....do you all intend to breastfeed and if so, for how long? Do you also intend to go back to work straight away or after a 3,6,9 or 12 months?


----------



## Strawberry*

Morning ladies 

yucky Monday morning again!   away here and that cmcmaster one will be lying by the   

two babies - that is lovely they were so nice to you   some of them have just no bedside manner at all!  Yeah I have to say I have been doing quite a lot of   too!  Ihave had a look at the other boards but not posted at yet   As for breastfeeding not really thought about it yet and as for work I will prob be taking the 9 mths off godwilling.  You must be covering up ur bump well!  Glad u feeling ok too.

Jooles - mail back at ya  

Suze - glad all is going well with you and I am so glad u heard a little heart beat I so can't wait for the 5th of June to come!  I will try hard to keep busy and no sign of needing pantyliners as yet   when would that kick in!?

Really I have no symptoms at all!  I sort of wish I wud get some morning sickness so I wud "feel" pregnant heheheh

Love to everyone else 
x


----------



## KT22

Hi Guys!

Hope you dont mind me crashing but i have a few questions and i was wondering if any of you ladies would be able to help.

 
I am on the 2ww for my 5th time   , its staring to send me a bit mad i think!  

What i was wondering is i am told to take 5000iu of pregnyl to trigger but i have heard of others taking 10000ui, so now i thinking is 5000 enough??
I also take 2500 two days after trigger and then another 2500 two days after that. This is supposed to act as lutenal support instead of the cyclogest, but im worried as after that i have no other support  .

Also does any one have any tips or advise on anything else i can do this 2ww to help things along .

Sorry for butting in, and good luck all  

KT xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Welcome KT - Nice to see you on this board  I have always taken 5000ui of pregnyl for my trigger shot, but then used cyclogest afterwards....  but I do know that my lining grew by 4mm when i took my trigger shot so it sounds that pregnyl is good for that  Some of the girls on here told me about brazil nuts, which i did eat on my last cycle and I got pg   When are you due to take the trigger shot? Hope all goes well and would be nice to see you on the board 

jooles - have you been for anymore scans yet?  Any movement?  I wonder what this new drug is?  It sounds like you guys have alot of waiting to do at your hospital?  Although I was supposed to wait nearly two months, but one of the nurses kindly slotted me into her day so we could register then, maybe worth pledding with some of them who you get on with see if they can slot you in if you need it?

Two-babies - Oh thats good news then, ill use the cyclogest upto 12 weeks and leave it at that  phew, they are messy arent they.... i have to do it up the front as behind makes me even more contsipated LOL

Breastfeeding - Hell yeah!  not only for the baby, but for me, i heard you burn loads more calories breastfeeding LOL  I really do want to try it, my mum said its the best feeling.....

As for work, im taking the year if I can.... I will book the year, but it all depends on DP's job.....I only get stat maternity pay (£117 per week), but as long as DP is in work, I'll be able to have a year off....if his works starts to go slow then I will have to go back to work sooner so Ill just have to see at the time.....If I were still in my old job, I probably would go back sooner, but I dont really like my new job, so im going back part time, and I might even leave, not sure yet, depends on DPs work again and whether if I leave and get an easy job (tesco counter or something LOL) whether the working tax credits will help me out, but something i need to look at nearer the time me thinks 

Strawberry - You would think all the staff would be over the moon with a BFP! they know how exciting it is for you, they could of at least made the effort to sound happy! Some people!  It was like when i told my dad, brother and one of my best mates i was pg, they didnt sound happy! they just said oh congratulations...didnt sound like they wanted to wish it me....but then it came later off them, they were over the moon, probably cos I had woke them at 6am LOL HA HA  I know what you mean about symptoms, I didnt have any either and wanted some...I have been lucky i suppose and not had much, at about 6 weeks I started to feel really tired, no energy, didnt want to get out of bed and thats not like me, still feels like that and Im 8 weeks now, i cant sleep in the day so i end up going to bed at 6ish, fall asleep for 8ish, get up at 6ish LOL  I occasionally feel sick, but it only lasts for about 10 mins, and i find it hard to decide what to have to eat, and cant have the same everyday like i used to LOL its strange!  The symptoms will come, some people get them all straight away, some come around 6-8 weeks, some nothing....let us know how you get on and when your 7/8 week scan is 

Anyway, this is my last week of work, and boy I need it....and, my work are letting me go back on day shifts, to suit me YAY  he said he wants me to be as comfortable as I can be... bless him, its lovely 

Hope everyone else is doing well


----------



## Strawberry*

KT22 - sorry i can't help with your question as I was on another drug   I wish you all the best tho.

Penni - I will of course keep u updated!  I have taken the plunge and posted on the "waiting for 1st scan board"   scary!
I have my scan on Friday 5th June and it can't come quick enough!  Hope you are managing to stay awake   any symtoms are gratefully appreciated eh!

x


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi girls

Returned from hols on Sat to usual blustery, rainy UK.  Oh joy!  Had great break (too short tho) and as per Penni's request, made sure I consumed copious units of alcohol, on behalf of all my pregnant FF friends and those mid tx!

I haven't yet had time to catch up on everything, just scanned through your posts but must say YAAAAAAY! to Strawberry.  Well done you.  So you pleased for you and Dh.  Many, many congrats.

Jenny - really sorry your last cycle didn't work.  We all know how disappointing it is.  And I guess many of us also empathise with your struggle to fit in appointments.  I work an hour and 1/2 away from my hosp, so appointments we always very disruptive for me too.  Just v grateful that I've had a v supportive boss...

Penni - so pleased your scan went well.  I know how (understandably) anxious you were about it, so really pleased all is fine and dandy.

Everyone else... hope you're all ok.  (welcome to KT)  Will try to catch up with posts properly over the next few days and send some personals.  In the meantime, best wishes to all.

Me?  - well, am off for my scan today.  Have to call the nurse in 7 days time for results and assuming there aren't any nasty surprises, will then get date for final appointment (to sign legal paraphernalia) before IVF cycle starts (still hoping will be early July).
Just want to get started now... the break from TX has been welcome, but now just want to get back on with it.  Anyhow, as always, will keep you updated with any news.

Speak soon all.
CowHatGirl xx


----------



## JW3

Hello girls  

Cowhatgirl - hope your scan has gone well   

Strawberry   Hi bet that scan seems ages away, hope it comes round quickly for you   

Penni - great to hear that your work are looking after you   

KT22 - I have heard of others having 5000IU so I'm sure its enough - I don't even get the trigger shot at all and it all seems to work.  Not sure about the extra ones.  Havent' got any suggestions for the 2ww either I just cope however I can.  Good luck    

Twobabies - good to hear that bumb is growing   

Jooles - how long have you got til your review appointment??

Well this cycle isn't going to plan   .  At the scan this morning there was 3 follicles all about 11mm.  2 of these were 11mm on Sunday so haven't grown at all   , also my womb lining was less than 5   .  Got to up my dose to 75IU tonight and praying that the follicle on the best side grows     and my womb lining gets thicker  (I am even putting my injections in that side with the naive hope that they might then have a stronger effect on that ovary - I know it probably doesn't work like this at all   ).  Hope they don't all grow because my clinic won't let me go ahead if there is 3 follicles above 14mm.  Just praying it all turns around, back at the clinic on Friday.

Jenny
xx


----------



## KT22

Hi all!

Thanks for your replys its good to talk to people in the same boat   .

Im getting my self all mixed up with everyones names so ill just wish you all loads of    . 

Im slowly going mad these 2 weeks do seem to drag.

lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

Just a quick update from my scan this morning.

Good news, I have one follicle on the LHS that is about 17mm this is my good side so its all good and my lining was about 7.5mm which is good for me.  Got the trigger shot to do tonight - any tips as I've not done this one before?

Hoping that this 2nd go is the one    

Jenny
xx


----------



## JW3

Forgot to say I have been doing my injections on my left hand side to see if that made the follicle on that side grow more.  It seems to have done that but could just be a coincidence?

KT22 - I have also got 5000iu for the trigger shot


----------



## KT22

Hi JennyW,

Thats great news, my follie was on my left too.

Seems like 5000iu is the standard then, but we have to find something to worry about   .

What is your test day?? Mine is 3rd June which is a bit longer than 14 days not sure why. 

Any one up to any thing good this Bank holiday??
xx


----------



## JW3

Think I will be testing on 5th june, clinic just said in 14 days.


----------



## Suzejdc

Hi All,

Just checking in - I've been off work this week with the head cold from HELL. Never felt so conjested and sinus pain like it.....and because of junior, I'm just on paracetamol only. No day or night nurse for me 

Still, feeling a lot better today, although I have to carry a box of tissues with me everywhere for my constantly runny/blocked nose. Thinking of asking Kleenex if they want to use my bump for sponsorship posters!  

Welcome KT - keeping everything crossed for you on your 2WW. I too used 5000iu Pregnyl, and it didn't seem to cuase any probs. The good thing about taking the lower dose is that the HCG is out of your system quicker so that when you do test, you can be sure that the preg test is giving you an accurate result rather than worrying that a positive is from the trigger shot. Best of luck!   

Jenny - excellent news on the follie. It only takes one!! Re the trigger shot, are you doing Pregnyl? I only did it myself the once (the first time the hosp did it) and I was quite nervous. Just make sure you have some peace & quiet and a good clear space to lay everything out and you'll be just fine. Sending lots of positive vibes for your 2WW too.    

Cowhatgirl - so gald to hear you had a lovely relaxing holiday. I bet the break from tx is just what you needed, but I can imagine you're dying to get going again. How did your scan go? I know you don't get your results for a few days, but were they able to give any indication of how things were looking. Roll on July and your start date!   

Penni/ Two Babies - I didn't use cyclogest or anything at all?! Whats that for again? Progesterone?? As far as I know my levels were okay...!   

Hi to everyone else - Jooles, Joe, Lilyput, Strawberry.......have I missed anyone, sorry if so! Sending you bigs hugs anyway!  

I had a bit of good news today - got my triple test results back (Spina Bifida, Downs, Edwards Syndrome) and I am deemed low risk. That's a relief, although I know that there is never a certainty. Even though I'm chuffed, I heard that a new guy that just started at our work, his brother and sis in law just had their 2nd baby, and it has Downs. They had no idea, so it has come as a huge shock. Scary, scary stuff.  

Right, off to make my way through another box of tissues and try to get a snooze this afternoon. I realy need to get better and get back to work on Monday (never thought I'd ever say that!  )

Suze 
xxx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hello girls

Happy bank holiday!  Woo hoo!  And what a welcome surprise to have a bh with decent weather.  Off out for a bike ride this pm, to make the most of it.

Suze - great to hear from you.  So pleased to hear the tests results were good.  Hopefully being low risk will alleviate some of your fears.  I'm not sure how I'll feel about things, if I'm lucky enough to get a bfp.  Because of my age I know the risk of abnormality is much higher, but just not sure about invasive tests... Anyhow - sounds good for you.  Hope you can relax and enjoy the rest of your pregnancy.

Jenny - hurrah for that follie on the left.  Keeping everything crossed for you.

And KT - hoping the 2ww passes swiftly.  Really hope you both have success.

Me - well, scan was fine, thanks for asking.  This is the frustrating thing.  Everything appears completely normal.  In fact, she even detected the fact that I was about to ovulate - despite the fact that I've not been on drugs for nearly 6 months now.  I've always maintained that I think I ovulate naturally, but the hospital are unclear - hence now nearly 2 years of Clomid or OI.  But the fact remains, that nearly 4 years have passed and I've not had a hint of a BFP, so obviously something isnt right. Let's hope IVF provides the solution... Have to call hospital on Tues to check that the scan was ok and make date for final app with clinic.  Shall keep you posted.

OK - gonna get on and enjoy the weekend.  Lots of hugs to all of you, along with positive vibes...

CowHatGirl xx


----------



## jooles

for the love of  just typed out a whole post, was reading back to check it and the whole thing just dissapeared!!!!!!!  grrrrrhhhhhhh very annoying 

anyhoo ill try and remember most of what i wrote!!! my hubby is down to his last few weeks on teacher training so has been working like a demon on the computer and i havent really had chance to use it so good to read up on all the gossip!!

so....................... im officically on the  was a bit touch and go on as i had 3 follies on the right at 11, 14 and 19mms and my blood had jumped from 50 to over 600  so they thought i might have overstimulated and didnt want to take the risk but after checking my blood decided it was ok so i took my trigger shot on friday!!!! im going to do things a wee bit differently this time and going to relax and not be so rigid about everything i eat and drink over next 2 weeks  i found the last time i was so strict on myslef i was bloody miserable and the stress of it all was exhausting!! i told my mum i was on the "dreaded" 2ww and she said why not call it the "hopeful" 2ww instead and make it more positve  THEN...........................got a phone call on friday telling me that my review appt was for this wednesday  shocked and delighted at that as i had phoned last week and they told me they had no record of it  so that is that sorted THEN.................................. got a letter yesterday with a date and details of my first appointment at the private clinic as well  its the first week in july and were going to be away so hopefully wont set the date back too long when i get it changed!!!!!so good news over the last few days  just hope the good news continues for the next few weeks 

so Jenny and KT22(  - welcome to the board KT22) were all  together!!!!!! lets hope and  we all get the results we want at the end of it all!!!

cowhat - hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm that v strange about your scan results  gawd it must be so frustrating for you and DH though wondering why things are moving if it all seems to be ok  hopefully things will move along quickly for ya with next treatment and your final appt date through quickly suze

strawberry  how goes it missus? has your news sunk in yet  any symptoms yet! ooooohhhhh your scan is the same day that im due to test so  that everything goes ok for you and dh that day and we all get the results we want  have sent ya wee e mail to see how things are 

penni -  hows things with ya?? hope your enjoying your time off and taking it nice and easy and getting spoiled rotten 

suze - hope your feeling bit better  and hope your nose doesnt look too much like this after all the blowing  nothing like the pain of sore sinuses though!!!!! the wee "forehead" strips you get are good to help ease the pain 

lilyput, joe, & bump  hope things going ok with ya 

twobabies - great to hear things are going well!!! have you told all your family yet?? why do you worry about work finding out if ya dont mind me asking 
nancy - how your scans going? hope everything ok!!!! 

so............................. going to scoot off, tidy the house a bit then go for a good walk!! was at a party last night and ate like a maniac  seroiusly i really didnt know when to stop!!! there was a cake beside me at one stage and i was picking away at it then all the other food and nibbly things!!!!  ah well  right im away im afraid of this thing crashing on me again!!!

speak soon
jules


----------



## penni_pencil

Morning everyone... WOW wasnt the weather just perfect yesterday! I have a like red rosie face from it LOL    

Strawberry - First scan on 5th June...YAY   the time can't go quick enough can it, but it feels like 3 weeks is 6 weeks! Do'h.....not long now, just over a week to go....  any symptoms yet? 

Cowhatgirl - Sounds like you had a lovely holiday,  and thanks for having a few beers for us   LOL  Also, thats strange about your scan isnt it?  Did you go back and do the deed just incase you did ovulate?   It sounds like you maybe able to start sooner than you think? Whats the hold up after your scan?  The reason I ask is that my friend had her scan to check everything, and has started on her next AF?  which she only had to wait 5 days?

Jenny - Well done for being on the 2 WW,  they gave you a trigger shot then this time...great news  Just over a week to go until test day.....YAY Everything is crossed for you and everyone on 2WW   

KT22 - Congrats aswell for being on 2WW, test day 3rd June.. WOW, you're all testing round each other, fab news.... lets get some more BFP's on this board... praying for you and everyone else on 2WW  My test day used to be 14 days from ovulation, whereas some clinic's tell you to test 14 days from trigger, so 16 days to those testing from ovulation   

Suze - Thats good news about your test results YAY  So sorry to hear your not well....these colds these days are awful arent they, mine lasted about 3 weeks!  I dont think I have my sense of smell back fully either, which could be a good thing LOL

Jooles, Jooles, Jooles, I love your posts, they are great    Congrats on being on 2WW aswell... WOHOO great news....  Yes, relax, have a glass of wine if you want one , when I did OI,I did all the time  Your Mum sounds like she has a good head on her shoulders, must try and get everyone saying the "hopeful" 2WW from now on... great thinking!  And its all good news about your IVF appts....not that you will need them now as you;'re going to get a BFP this time round, I can feel it in my bones!  

Me, im fine....the tiredness is passing, well, the exhaustion is and not being able to get off the sofa without it being a real effort.... now I can get up and about YAY  I get waves of sickness a bit more now, but I can cope with them  Its finding things to eat that do my head in, never know what to have! Which will be hard when back in work tomorrow as I'll have to take my own breakfast and lunch in! Do'h its all good though 

Im going to ask work to take it easy on me though and give me some easy calls to do, as some are really stressful, and I could do without that... Im sure they will help me out   Quite looking forward to going back now, I want the time to pass quicker to the 12 week scan, I feel like Ive been pregnant for ages already and Im only 9 weeks today!

Joe/Mr Joe - Hows things, hopefully one of you will pop on here soon and update us with how you are...your poor little soles x

TO everyone else, I hope you are all ok and enjoying bank hols....


----------



## Strawberry*

Hello ladies!

Well its bank holiday Monday   but I am in work   We don't get this bank holiday so i feel like everyone else is in bed and I am in work!

CowWhatGirl glad u had a lovely holiday with plenty of     hmmmmm that is a strange one about your scan and v frustrating  

Jenny - did the trigger shot go ok then?  It is similar to the other jags really.  Good luck on the  

KT22 - Welcome and also good luck on the  

Jooles -     so glad u got to do trigger shot I could have cried when I read ur email   will mail ya back today.

Suze - fab news re the tests.  Hope your feeling better and looking after urself too  

Penni - hope work will be ok with you I am sure they will and glad u feeling less tired  

As for me I am doing ok.  I am 6+2 today and it feels like I have been pregnant since forever already!  roll on scan!!!  I have a hideous chest and throat infection which i can take nothing for but apart from that I am doing good!  Still no symtoms really except a bit tired and soooooooo bloated at night which I hope is a good thing!

x


----------



## jooles

morning ladies and happy bank holiday monday!!! my dh has decided to give himself a break from work and the computer so were going to head off for a spin somewhere!!!!! just jumped on here quickly and its good to see everyone back and all in good form 

ive a v quick question - i took my trigger shot about friday lunchtime but today ive really sore sides and my boobs feel really achy so i wont be doing any of this -  with them!!!!!! (sorry couldnt resist that one))  my dh is convinced its period symtoms already but i think it could just be to do with taking the trigger and chemicals in my system  i know i probably ask this every cycle!!!!!!

right going to jump in the shower and get ready to head out!!! hard to get motivated thought!!! spent all day yesterday in my pjs on sofa (the long walk so did not happen!!!!! ) eating and watching tv!!! could do the same today rightly but need to make an effort!!!

talk soon 
jules xx


----------



## jooles

oh strawberry   meant to say you should be getting yourself on the BFP board!!!!!


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi girls

Hope you're all enjoying the break (apologies for rubbing it in Strawberry... that's rubbish that you're at work!).  Penni's right about yesterday's weather, fab, fab day. 

Jules - I too love your mum's suggestion of 'hopeful' 2ww!  Send our thanks to her from us.  Good to hear you're on 2ww - loads of luck and finger crossing for a positive outcome this month.  Plus great news about the appointments, tho as Penni said, lets hope you don't need them.

Strawberry - glad all ok with you (despite being at work today).  Tho the throat infection etc is  not so welcome, I'm sure.  Seems that quite a few of us (particularly amongst you pregnant guys) have suffered from bad colds of late.  Perhaps you're more prone to pick up things when 1st pg?  Hope you feel much better soon.

Penni - great to hear from you.  Really pleased all is well, apart from nausea.  I think you're completely right to ask work for shifts that aren't too stressful.  I'm not someone who generally believes pregnant women should be wrapped in cotton wool, after all, it's not an illness.  But when the journey to get pg has been as long and challenging as ours, I think its appropriate to take special care and ask for a few concessions!  

Re your question for the delay... I guess it's just the NHS?  I was issued with a flow chart at our 1st appointment,  which explicitly described each step leading up to the IVF cycle.  And it seems they're keen to follow it to a T!  ARGHH!  I'm not sure how long we'll have to wait for our app (I hope it wont be too long), but we also have to visit the private clinic who do the EC, before our tx can commence - hence I think it will be July, rather than June. (Plus, AF is due in just over a week, so I think it's highly unlikely everything will be sorted before then).  

And yes, DH and I made absolutely sure that we capitalised on the fact that ovulation looked imminent on my scan!  Oh, what a happy surprise that would be, to get pg naturally, just before embarking on IVF!

Best wishes to everyone else - hope all is well and that you enjoy the rest of the weekend.

Take care all.  CowHatGirl xx


----------



## jooles

evening everyone 

hope you all had a good bank holiday  well im only on quickly with 2 questions if i could pick your brains for answers to as usual 

since this morning ive had a strange feeling on my right side (where i had my follicles) its hard to describe  it feels like a combination of a stitch and the feeling you get when you have strained yourself( which i certainly havent ) im wondering if it could be a cyst

second - my mum is visiting my gorgous nephew who has chickenpox  as im on the 2WW should i avoid her when she comes home  or would it be ok to see her? bit of a stupid one i know but its a first for me

i know one of ya will have an answer!!!!

talk soon
jules


----------



## bump14

Hi everybody  
Sun splitting trees..............yup, its definitely getting into bbq season again!  
Im heading off on hol tomorrow, so will catch up on things when I get back.  
Hope everyone has a good couple of weeks,

Bump
xx


----------



## two_babies

Hi ladies !!! so many posts over the last few days !!

Jooles and KT22: congrats on reaching the 2ww...
Jenny: good luck testing for 3rd June ! did I get that right?
Penni: yes, do take things easy..just like Cowhatgirl, I hate to be treated like an invalid...just because I am pregnant...but take it easy if you must !

Cowhatgirl: glad to know your scan went well. I know it's frustrating that everything appears normal but yet you are not getting that BFP...I pray IVF will be your answer just as it was Penni's

Jooles: don't worry about the achy breasts as it's normal....nothing can tell you if your period is coming or not....Even now at 24 weeks pregnant, I still feel period like pains occasionally and I still have occassional achy boobs. Just be positive like your mum said and go with the flow (easier said than done, I know)
Oh yes to answer your question about why I don't want them to know at work...because I don't want them to get rid of me !! I am a temp and not permanet after all..Although I know the sex discrimanation act protects temps as well..I just hope they know the law. I know of 2 pple that got 19K and 25k payouts respectively for being sacked from work and both were temps !

Suze: congrats on you test results. Mine came out well too. I am so happy. Baby is kicking violently now and it's such a wonderful feeling..even hubby can feel the kicks when he places his hands over my ever increasing bump!! I have now gained 6.5kg. I hope not to gain more than 12kg by the end !!! I hope it's possible..but they say most of the weight gain happens in the 3rd trimester !! and I am half way through my target weight gain!

Strawberry; glad to know all is well with you. I did not feel any symptoms until about 9 weeks which were serious migranes and feverish feelings. The nausea started around then as well and finally stopped in week 15+...thank God. I really hated the nausea !!

Wishing all you who are not yet pregnant BFPS ! next week ...

take care and have a good day..


----------



## KT22

Evening everyone!  

Well ive been camping over the weekend and now im very burnt    

Was good though as it took my mind off the 2ww for a few moments, ive not really had many symptoms apart from sore (.)(.) . oh well only 8 more days to go   .

Lets hope we can get some lovely BFP this month    

lots of love to all

Ktxx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi ladies

Just a quickie.  Working at home today, looking out onto a pretty grim, rainy, blustery day.  Boo!

Jules - sorry, not sure about the chicken pox q, though if I'm honest I'm a bit of a worry wort about things like that, so would probably avoid contact.  Maybe post on the 'ask a nurse' board and see if they have an opinion?  And the pain?  It doesn't sound abnormal to me.  I frequently got pains (which I felt were in my ovaries), whilst on the drugs.  I assumed it was a result of them being stimulated.  Most importantly, try to stay positive.  Really hoping this month ends in a bfp for you.

Twobabies- thanks for kind words of encouragement.  I too hope IVF provides the answer for us. 

Jenni/KT - hope the 2ww is going ok this month and you're avoiding too much symptom spotting!

Right, must get on, work calls..  Bit of an update from me, we have our final consultation with the hosp on the 9th June.  We then have to see the clinic, but I'm hoping that'll happen quickly too, so still keeping everything crossed that we'll be ready for start when AF arrives in the first week of July.  

All the best everyone - hope the rest of the merrry clan are doing ok.
CowHatGirl


----------



## cowhatgirl

Oooh - meant to add.... Bump - Have a fab, fab holiday!


----------



## Strawberry*

Afternoon ladies  

CowHatGirl I will also keep everything crossed that it will all happen quickly for you.

twobabies - thanks for the info re symptoms you have defo helped put my mind at ease  

Jooles - have mailed ya back and I bet ya get on computer 2nite cos no chance R will be studying   good luck I hope they win - I am out with the girls for chinese and won't want to go home if they don't    Pls let me know how u got on today. 

Nothing else strange with me.  Getting sore boobs today never thought I would be glad to have sore ().() lol.  

love to everyone else.  

x


----------



## jooles

-oh dear oh dear - this looks like my hubby rght now sitting beside me on the sofa after watching his beloved man utd!!!

anyhoo just a very quick update - appt went really well today  i was worried about talking it all over with our consultant as he can be very standoffish and make ya feel like a bit of an eejit sometimes  but i have to say he was great and spent a lot of time going over everything with us and answering all our questions  so................the upshot of it all is that he has now put us on the ivf waiting list!!!!!! yikes its all a bit scary but were raring to go now!!!!! we could expect to be on the list for a year on both nhs AND private nhs list so decided just to go on both  he is also going to give us the option of another 3 months oi as well while we are waiting on feedback and our final decision with our private clinic so that was great as well as we werent expecting that   to top it all off we then seen Dr G all dressed up in his scrubs and looking mighty fine   my dh just snorts with laughter when i let on to swoon after him!!!OH MY GAWD i almost forgot i went into the chemist today so see about getting stuff for my DH and actually said i need some eyedrops for MY DH!!!!!!!! instead of my hubby  this board is really gettin to me 

so...............weve been talking it over and decided that if this cycle does not work  im going to take e break till after hols then start back on oi - then go for consultation with private clinic - take a few weeks to see what outcome is with that and make our minds up totally then have another oi treatment and if that does not work just go ahead and pay for ivf!  we reckon that should take us into middle of august which will be a good time for us to start it all!!!

sorry this post is all about me, me, me   so ill just finish my part by telling ya that i have to avoid my mum for a few days when she gets home as she might have been in contact with my wee nephew  when he was most contagious with chickenpox. either till AF comes or at least till start of next week!! 

strawberry - after reading bout you having a chinese all i can think about now is singapore style noodles and curry sauce  think that will be my wee weekend treat if i dont have wine this weekend  hope ya had a good night out with the girls and a good aul 

cowhat - id lurvvvvvvvvveeeeee to work from home  hope your feeling ok and the next few weeks will fly in !!!

KT - oh lucky you going camping - looking forward to the weather getting better here to pack up the car and stick the tent up somewhere in donegal!!!! oh happy happy days  hope things are going ok for ya on the "hopeful" 2WW 

jenni - how ya feelin 

penni -  hope your ok!!! 

bump, twobabies, suze, jo/mr jo, lilyput   hope all going well!!

right ladies im hitting the sack!!
was up half the night worrying bout appt then up early this morning and like this now  

talk soon my fab FF friends 

jules xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Just a quickie as its early and im soooo tired.....

Jooles - Great to hear you can have 3 more free OI whilst waiting for IVF (if you need them)  Did they tell you how many privately funded IVF's you can do without losing your NHS freebe?  I was only allowed one privately, anymore, they would have taken my free NHS off me 

Its great you have got your plans into place, helps set it all out in your head... Anyhows... Im SURE you wont need them, this time you're going to get your well deserved BPF......


----------



## JW3

Hello  

Sorry haven't been on much as been real busy, is helping with the 2ww because don't have a minute to think about it.

Love to everyone  

Jenny
xx


----------



## joeimpatient

Hi girls!,
                I am so so sorry that I've been away for so long, it's just i have been through so much recently and i had a sort of mini nervous break down! Don't want to keep anyone on suspenders so i will give you a cliff notes version (otherwise i will be here all night typing lol!) Anyway at first if you remember i was suffering so much with the sickness i had to be in hospital for nearly 2 weeks, got out of hospital but i was still feeling so terrible i couldn't even turn on my computer as i i was either being sick or sleeping from being so weak. later i had a scan which revealed i had lost 1 of my precious beanie     that was tough to cope with,DH and i were devastated as you can imagine. Then i was hospitalized again as i had a really bad infection and ended up in ICU, came out of hospital 2 weeks later and if things weren't bad enough a few days later my best friend had a baby girl who was still born  .
Then finally to top things off my dad left my mum for a younger model which has left us all devastated as it was so out of the blue.
Well i hope things get better after this as i don't think i can cope with much more lol!

This board has been so busy i don't think i will ever catch up! I'm still feeling really weak and sickly that logging on and simply typing is too much like hard work for me so please don't be offended girls and I promise once I'm feeling better i will do personals to everyone, meanwhile i want you to know my thoughts and best wishes are with you all and i sincerely hope things are going well with everyone.I may not write much now but i will log on from time to time to see how your all doing. Sorry for going about myself and please take care.
love joexxx


----------



## Suzejdc

OMG Joe - you have been through the mill and then some! 

Firstly, I am so, SO sorry to hear that you lost one of your little beanies, that is incredibly sad and I know you and your DH will be grieving his/her loss. Big hugs for you, that must have been hard to hear on top of all the sickness and infection. I know you have prob heard this a million times over, and I hope you this doesn't come across as being condescending, but thank the lord for your other little beanie, and I know that you will be taking extra care of yourself and him/her in the coming months. Please, please take it easy - this has been such an awful time for you. I really don't know how you have coped! This will make you a even better mother (if such a thing is possible!!)

Secondly, how awful for your friend, to lose her daughter at that stage, well, you just don't ever think it will happen. I know you will have been strong for her in your thoughts, despite the terrible time you yourself have been going through.

And as for your dad - what a shock for your mum and family. I don't know what to say really, other than I hope everyone is being strong for each other. 

Finally, don't worry about how often or how much you can post, just know that we are all thinking of you and your DH, your family and of course your precious little beanie. We'll be thrilled to hear from you when you can, and of course, we don't mind if you have to send in your deputy - Mr Joe - to post on your behalf. Hopefully soon you'll start to feel a bit better, and a bit stronger and start to enjoy this pregnancy.

Excuse the fact there are no emoticons on this (at work - hard to add them withour everyone wondering what I'm doing) but if I could then I would add a million hugs and 
postive throughts for you. 

Take care, 

Suze 
xxx


----------



## JW3

Joe - sending you lots of hugs        thinking about you and your beanie and praying for you all       , I hope you are feeling much stronger soon

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Joe im so sorry to hear you lost one of your beanies, it must be an awful stress and with everything else on top....as Suze said please please please look after yourself even more so at this hard time.

I can't even beginning to know how your friend is coping with the still born, the poor things, it must be such a difficult time for them and you as you probably have to help them through it along with your grevences which must be hard....Just know that we are all here for you both and we all totally understand about you not posting, its just nice to hear from you that after everything you're still ok and that 1 little beanie on board is doing well 

How are all the girls on the 2WW doing? Jooles, Jenny and KT22?  KT22 testing tomorrow? and Jenny and Jooles are you testing same day on 5th june?  Everything is crossed for you all, i really do hope and pray you all bring home a BFP...

Did everyone have a lovely weekend in the sun!  WOW it was sooooooooooo fantastic wasnt it 

xxx


----------



## KT22

Hi everyone,

Well an update from me the last two days i have tested and both have been strong BFP!!!!!. I went for a blood test today (offical test) and i am getting the results at 4pm today. 

Jools/Jenny are you testing soon I hope you get some great news too!!!!!!!!!

xxxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Thats great news!  Congrats to you KT22.. WOHOOOOOO so pleased for you

Come on jooles and Jenny, you're next! YAY  So excited for you all!

xxx


----------



## Suzejdc

OMG KT22 - What FANTASTIC news! Another OI success! 

Oh well done, that's lovely news, roll on Friday Jooles and Jenny, things coem in threes don't you know!


----------



## Strawberry*

hello ladies  

Where to start ....

                     KT22 MASSIVE congrats!!!!!!! I am so glad we have ANOTHER graduate it will give all the other OI girls even more hope.  Have you got a scan booked yet?!

jo - I am soooooooo sorry to hear all your awful news.  I can't even imagine what all you are going through.     I am glad u got in touch and let us know I have been thinking about you.  Pls look after yourself and take time for you and DH.  I hope things start to get better for you v soon.

Jenni - hope the   is flying in for you I am   you get a good result at the end.

Jooles   mail ya later chicken  

love to anyone I have missed.  Hope you are all doing really well.

As for me I am still doing grand.  I keep worrying as I keep saying I have no symptoms but actually if I squeeze my boobs they are sore   and I am so tired its unreal!  So I guess I do really have symptoms!  Friday at 8am can't come quick enough for this scan and hopefully DH and I will be heading out for a celebration brekkie after it!  Will keep you all up to date

xxx


----------



## KT22

Hi every one!!!

Just a quickie, i had my 14 dpo bloods back today and they were 94, is that good Also i have my first scan booked for 23rd June which is two weeks away but they didnt mention any thing about coming back for repeat blood test to see if levels are doubling, should i be??

Sorry for the me post but im at work and really shouldnt be on here !! lol lol 

Lots of love and luck to all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi KT22 - I found this website when I was checking:

http://www.baby2see.com/preconception/hcg.html

Shows you what the levels should be inbetween, so your level is good  It will start repaidly going up now aswell 

So you#'ll be having a 6 week scan, excellent! 1 week after my 12 week YAY

xxx

/links


----------



## Shellebell

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=115965.0

There is this thread for HCG levels too


----------



## JW3

KT22 - Fab news           praying for a happy healthy 9 months for you.

I am going to try to resist testing until Sunday morning as that is cd 29 - will I manage it?  Probably be ok until Sat but maybe will fold then.  It seems so positive this month I am trying not to get my hopes up too much.


----------



## KT22

Thank you all so much !!!!  Im just on    at the moment and cant believe it has happened.


Ive got my fingers crossed for you JennyW,    

Lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## two_babies

Congrats KT22 !!! yet another BFP. You are number ? Lost count now !!! Well done. I am really pleased for you...wishing you a healthy 9 months of pregnancy !!

Joe: I am so sorry to hear about all your mishap, I hope you get over this horrible incidence. My heart also goes out to your friend. How many weeks was she? That is just one of the most terrible things that can happen esp after being pregnant for so long.. really sorry..

Jooles and Jenny: wishing you all the best and hoping you get your desired BFPs.. They will not elude you by God's special grace..

Penni: are you keeping well?
Strawberry, Nancy and Suze: sending out well wishes to you ..

Nancy and Suze: have you started shopping yet? What buggy are you going to get? I am getting the Quinny buzz 3 wheeler

I am doing okay, work is okay...not much to report except I am 6 months !!!! and getting bigger !! I have 3 months to go..all so daunting and overwhelming. I am so scared of labour...and really do want a natural birth without any epidural or anything, preferably a water birth...I have been reading lots of books on breastfeeding, what to pack in your hospital bag for labour and after delivery. How not to sleep on your back as it reduces the Oxygen and blood supply to you and your baby as the Uterus covers the blood vessels when one lies on their back..
How to get ready for labour by doing exercise on all fours and how important it is to remain active. It's like preparing for an exam!!!

okay ladies have a wonderful week

two babies


----------



## jooles

Evening Ladies!! 

thought id better come on and see whats been happening as ive been lying low past few days and...................
KT22 and DH...
thats brilliant news well done you!!! sending you loads of  that all goes well for next 8 months or so!!! woohoo happy days!

twob -  holy moly i cant believe you are 6 months already!!! where on earth has last few months gone glad to hear work is going well 

jenny - how the "hopeful" 2WW going?? only few more days to go  

strawberry  how ya doing girl!!!! aaaaarrrrggghhhh im sure your nerves are away with it for friday!!! sending you and DH lots of  and  and   purleeeeeaaasseee let us know as soon as you can how you get on    

joe and mr joe - what a terrible terrible time you are both having but from reading previous posts i can tell that you are a very strong couple and will support each other through this    just want to let you know that im thinking of you and sending you lots of  and !!!! you know where we all are if you need an aul cyber chat to unload!!!!! 

penni  how ya doin hope your feeling ok? are you back to work yet? hope the tiredness and sickness starting to settle for ya 

nance and suze  hope your both ok!!

lily - stop lurking and get on here and let us know how your getting on   

bump - hope hols going ok!!!!!! 

well unfortunatley wasnt to be for me and dh this cycle  have had some very very almost non existent light bleeding (if that makes sense ))since start of week but mad mad period pains from hell  took test tonight which was bfn (surprise surprise  ) and bleeding has got wee bit heavier today!!!! ah well!!!! always very dissapointing and i have to say have been bit of mess last few days but feeling good today!! its was my mums 60th birthday today so we had a pampering session this morning an afternoon of lunching, shopping and drinking coffee and then my wonderful dh  made dinner for us to top it all off!! really great day!! next big thing is next week when hubby graduates and then were away for few days so looking forward to that 

right ladies - good to read all good news and everyone doing well!!
talk soon, take care
jules  xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Jenny - Try hold out if you possibly can, its so difficult though isnt it 

Jooles - Im soooooooooooooooooooo sorry to hear your news,I had high hopes for this was your cycle   Im glad you had a pamper day with your mum yesterday and it cheered you up, just what the dr ordered by the sounds of it.  Say Happy Birthday to your Mum, its my mums 60th next month aswell  What happens now? Are you taking a break or are you going straight back onto it? Did they say any more on trialling though new drugs?

Two-babies - 6 months! WOW, why doesnt your pg seem to be going so fast and mine so sllloooowwww LOL Im 1.5 weeks now and man its dragging to this 12 week scan LOL  Im doing ok, still get tired but nothing like it was, and sickness is still there, only get it though when my belly needs some food, so I fill it up and it goes LOL  What books have you been reading to tell you about not to sleep on your back etc?  Ill have to get myself some... I only have a week by week baby book which I want to read nearer the time, but things like that I could do with reading about now.... got any suggestions for me?  Cheers 

Strawberry - Good luck tomorrow, Im sure everything will be fine for you   Let us know 

Suze - you have your 20 week scan the same day as my 12 week scan...YAY  

Hope everyone else is doing well 

xxx


----------



## cowhatgirl

KT - Many many congrats.  So pleased for you.  After several OI cycles you must've been getting so frustrated, so really happy that you have a great result.  x

Jooles - really sorry it's not worked again for you.  I genuinely empathise.  It just seems to get harder and harder, each disappointment takes longer to recover from.  But hopefully IVF will prove to be our solution.  Here's to more success in the future.

Jenny - waiting with baited breath.  Really hope you can join the queue of pregnant chums.  Keep us posted.

Joe - so very sorry to hear your dreadful news.  What a terrible time you've been having.  As you said, just gain strength from your friends and family.  These challenges, ultimately allow us to grow, though frankly I know we would all prefer to avoid such things if possible.  Take care of each other and hope the remaining months of your pregnancy are trouble free.

Hope everyone else is fine and dandy.  So pleased all our pregnant friends are well - am enjoying hearing about your journeys.

Me - well, we have our appointment next week so will hopefully start IVF in a month.  So, forgive me if I dip out for a while.  I'm feeling a little pessimistic these days and think I may need to re-group and get my head sorted.  
Wishing you all the best.
Kindest regards, CowHatGirl xx


----------



## two_babies

I am so sorry Jooles !!!

you are taking it really well and definitely have the right attitude. But don't give up, just keep at it...remember I went through 5 cycles to get a BFP. So use all your OI opportunities ( I think you still have a couple left, right?) then go onto IVF. I wish you all the best...praying for you...

Penni: I am reading various books but focussing on breastfeeding etc..(NCT, first time parents by Dr Miriam Stoppard or so )most of the information I have gotten has been from Babycentre. There are so many articles on pregnancy...The lying on your back thing is only important once you have entered your 2nd trimester because your uterus covers your blood vessels and it can also cause constipation etc...
Babycentre has a whole wealth of information. Highly highly highly recommended.

Yes, I am 6 months and it does not seem to fly by for me.. I feel like I have been pregnant forever... still got three summer months to get through !! 
I have been getting my list together as my friend is organising a baby shower for me in the first week of August.

Nancy: where are you? How are you keeping?

KT22 : still on cloud 9 !! bet you are !!

Jenny: wishing you the best !! BFP !!

Hello to everyone else !

Oh yeah Penni: I love your ticker. It is so bright and colourful..I might just change mine...


----------



## Strawberry*

morning girls just a quick one from me.  I have just been for my scan and a little disappointed.  I had worked out my due date by using the first day of my last period however that is not how they date me as I conceived using gonal f and ovitrelle OI.  I took my ovitrelle shot on 1 may so he is saying I am around 6 weeks.

We got to see the sac and all looked well and u cud JUST about make out a tiny tiny tiny tiny little flicker but he wants to scan me again in a week to be sure it wasn't any of my vessels pulsating as he said it was just a little too early yet.

I am of course trying hard not to worry myself sick


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi Strawberry - Im SURE that was a HB you saw, when I saw mine at 6 weeks it was so tiny you could hardly see it, you could only just make it out, I think they have just told you that as precaution against themselves, but I would say all is well 

just think, at least you get to see little beanie again in a weeks time, and you will see the difference, I saw mine again at 7 weeks and it looked like a little S shap   So i would say keep positive and confident that you will see a stronger HB next week... YAY


----------



## Strawberry*

thanks penni you have reassured me I really do appreciate it. 

It's another long week ahead!


----------



## penni_pencil

its horrible isnt all this waiting, it seems to take for ages!  All my friends are saying my pregnancy is going quick!  its not for me LOL  im enjoying it, but its the waiting for scans LOL you just want to see them to make sure everything is ok dont you


----------



## Strawberry*

the waiting is dreadful penni!!!  i have really not had a good day!  Had that news earlier and then i went to the loo 3 times from 12-2pm and i had red spots all 3 times on the toilet paper.  I have been to the loo another million times since and so far so good.  I am   it is nothing.  I really do just think i have got myself over stressed these scans cud not be good for ya!!!


----------



## Shellebell

Strawberry, if you use our due date calculator it shows you should be 7wks today
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/component/option,com_ivfcalculate
Most calculators automatically assume you have a 28 days cycle, which most girls on some kind of IF treatments don't have.


----------



## jooles

hi all  

just a v quick one from me to see how Jenny got on today  

will be on again later to catch up on the goss!!!!! 

jules


----------



## JW3

Hiya Jules  

Well I think it is maybe a bfn as I did a hpt this morning and it was negative   .  AF not arrived yet so there is always a little chance and I was supposed to wait until tomorrow to test    

Will let you know but looks like I may be starting the injections again this week.

Jenny
xx


----------



## cmc**

everyone

back from sunny spain last week  and you nver guess what i arrived home to?

Me blinkin freezer had defrosted and all was swimming round the kitchen floor  so it has taken me to now to get all sorted!!!
It turns out that the insurance will cover but they are uping the premium so its not worth while claiming 
Me freezer was stuffed to the gills!! But it is now not working at all!! 

Spain was fab loads of     got a lovely tan also!!!

Waiting to get starting text tx hope it will be soon  and that it wont go on for 55 days 

Joe  so sorry to hear about your sad loss and about all your other dreadful news. You keep that chin up and dont let it all get you down.

cowhatgirl good luck with ivf 

jenny   for 2morrow maybe maybe

strawberry that little hb will get stronger and faster 

jooles sorry about another dissapointing cycle but on the plus you might get to meet mad old me up at rvh after all  and think another chance to see 

KT22  bet your grinning like a cheshire cat 

hi to everyone else  ( as im still new to this i am slowly getting to know you all) and thank for the support  

love cmc xx


----------



## JW3

Hi girls

Cmcmaster - oh no bad news about your freezer, but great that you had a fab time in Spain    Hoping your next tx goes well   

Well it was bfn for me, feeling quite positive about starting again though, just about to ring the clinic to book in for tomorrow.  Please, please, please work this time.    

Jenny
xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Jenny Im so sorry   Its always a disappointment, but knowing you can start straight away always helps, its another cycle to look forward to and BFP at the end....Lets keep everything crossed for this cycle 

Cmc - I cant believe about your freezer!  What a pain up the bottom!  Im glad you had a lovely holiday though and had a few beers for us all LOL Do you have to call your clinic/hospital to see when you can start again or do you have a date?

Strawberry - how you been getting on? any more signs of bloody or all clear still?  Do you have any symptoms?  What day this week is your scan?  What day was your trigger shot? as normally you test 2 weeks after that, which would then be with a BFP 4 weeks pg?

Hows everyone else?  this bloody weather! ewe so nasty, 

xxx


----------



## cmc**

Jenny so sorry but keep going look at the magic that is happening between us all your turn next 

penni i start when af comes and that should be this thurs!!! But with me so irregular im not 100% sure! After that last cycle af came v heavy and painful then a week later it came again  So it really is a waiting game for me! And sure when you want it it dont happen!!


----------



## Strawberry*

hello lovely ladies

jenny so sorry to hear about your news I will keep   for this cycle for you.

cmcmaster glad to see you back again   and glad the hols were all good well all apart from the freezer   nitemare!!!  When are you back up at rfc?

hope everyone else is diong well.

as for me well its been a fun and stressful weekend.  I was away with family for my 30th and had a great time but this bleeding was still in the back of my mind.  I had it 3 times wen i wiped on Friday and then nothing until I went to loo this morning and another couple of spots of toilet paper and now its gone again.  I am just finding it all so stressful but still trying to remain positive.  I am back up at the clinic on Friday and it can't come quick enough!


----------



## JW3

Hi girls

Well went to the clinic this morning and my progesterone from last cycle was only 30.4 - not really quite good enough - bit strange because this has never been a problem before - there's always something isn't there?  Anyhow this explains why I've not felt really ill this month.  So seems like I have to look forward to either feeling really ill this month or if I don't it wont have worked    .

Better just get on with it doing my injections shortly.  This is #3 and we are only doing 4 goes before IVF, just hits you it might be IVF or nothing.

I'm doing ok really only got 3 days to work then a week off which will be nice.

Back for personals another time, must rush,

Love to everyone

Jenny
xx


----------



## jooles

evening ladies 

well hows everyone doin havent been posting much cause as ya know this cycle of tx didnt work and were taking a wee break but ive still been lurking about   

so........................

ach jenny sorry to hear that your AF arrived!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHHHH  but your sounding positive about the next cycle so keep up the pma   

strawberry   glad you had a good weekend missus but nightmare bout the bleeding  try not to worry to much (easy for me to say) your body is going through a lot of changes at the minute and from what ive read spotting seems to be common in early pregnancy so try to keep calm till friday and keep yourself busy   ill be away on friday and wont be near comouter so send me a wee text and let me know whats happening!! ill send ya wee e mail before going away anyway 

cmcmaster - welcome back and glad you had a good hol!! what a disaster with your freezer though  something always seems to happen when you get back from hols  when you due back up to RFC?? im taking a break and might be up again round about july so will keep in touch and hopefully well meet up at some time 

penni -  hope your feeling ok 

twobabies - hows things  hope things going ok and your not having any hassle with work 

hope everyone else doing ok  sorry not to many personals tonight just getting ready for bed but wanted to nip on and say hello!!!!! 

take care girls
speak soon

jules xx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi all

Jenny - So sorry to hear this cycle wasnt the one. But as everyone else has said - great that you can step right back on wonderful TX ride, despite the concerns re progesterone. Good luck - hope this month brings more success and not too many side effects! I know what you mean about anxieties that you're reaching the last leg of the journey with IVF looming. But I guess we must take comfort from Penni. It worked for her, so no reason it wont for others. And besides, you're not there yet! Postive thoughts... cycle 3 of OI will  be the one!

Anyway, must get on with work. We had our final app with the hosp this morning. Blood and screening results all fine (FSH was under 5, which is good - was paranoid that due to my age was gonna be high, so v relieved). IVF paperwork now all signed. Visit clinic next week, then just gotta await next AF. Frustratingly, AF arrived this weekend, so just missed the opportunity to start earlier... boo!

Hope everyone else is ok. Will try to catch up with more personals soon.
Take care. CowHatGirl x


----------



## two_babies

Hi everyone...crap weather ay?

Jooles and Jenny: sorry about your news...
Jenny: you should take your progesterone test about 5 days or so after your trigger shot. If it is over 30 or so..can't remember it means you ovulated...don't worry it will happen next time !

Cowhatgirl: glad to know you are fine and good luck with July!

greetings to everyone else !


----------



## penni_pencil

cowhatgirl - great news on IVF starting July...WOHOO  Please please please make sure you keep us posted on your cycle


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi all

Board's gone a bit quiet - hope everyone is ok?

Penni /Two babies - many thanks for your enthusiasm!  I promise to keep you posted!  We've got our consultation with the clinic on Friday and I've asked whether there's any chance we could get things started this month, rather than waiting until mid -end July.  The clinic are prepared to do it, but still waiting to hear from the hospital.  Am a bit anxious, but frankly have had enough waiting and am now ready to get on with it.  So please keep fingers crossed that we get the go ahead...

Best wishes to everyone else.  Jules, how's things?  Do you know what your next steps are and when you might get started?  Jenny, hope this cycle is going ok?  Sending positive thoughts...

Have a good weekend all.  CowHatGirl x


----------



## JW3

Hi Cowhatgirl   I'm here as well now.  Yep keep us posted on hwo you are getting on  

had a mental week and my laptops been broken so haven't been able to get on for a few days.  Got the whole of next week off work though so its all good    

Well haven't had much chance to think about TTC but the first scan for this cycle is on Monday.  I also made the appt to talk about IVF on 23rd July.

Hiya Jules, twobabies, Penni, Strawberry, cmcmaster

Should be on again later in the week,

Jenny
xx


----------



## cmc**

Hi ho girls!! 

Hi jenny    good luck for next cycle   hope and  it is a good one for you 

cowhatgirl  hope u get appointment sooner rather than later  

strawberry  hope u got on fab today  

jooles    im back at RVC on thurs on my tod!!!!    

joe  am thinking about you and hope you r good 

hope everyone is feeling fine 

HO about me !!!!  

AF came this morning so i rang clinic the told me to start jags and come down on thurs!!  

thats all i know for now  but i willl need all your help over the next few weeks_____ cause you all know more about this than me 

any way i am really looking forward to this cycle cause iknow you all are here for me   

xxxx cmc

awh yea where is everyone at??hope ur all havin fun


----------



## bump14

Hiya,
I just phoned the RFC this morning.  6 weeks ago (multiple different calls, spoke to multiple different people) I was told repeatedly I was number 8 on the waiting list for OI, and it would be about 12 weeks.  I called them this morning to see if I could now get a firm date, and was told that I was number 10 on the list and it would be a 5-6 month wait!!!!              How the h**l?  
Bump


----------



## JW3

Bump     what a pain your clinic are, hope you hear sooner


----------



## cmc**

hi bump that  ridiculous! I had to wait ages to it must be hectic over there!!

but sadly there ain't much you can do about it!  if you have a consultant get on to him!

they mucked me about and when i rang there was no record of me! luckily i had gone for private app and it was that consultant who referred me, so i got on to him and he sorted it out! but it was Nov 07 that i saw him and i got my first app in Jan 09   good luck


----------



## two_babies

Bump !!! that's absolute madness. I never knew there was a waiting list for OI?? Only for IVF...
Can't you change your clinic? 6 months is too long. I would literaly die, if it was me...please see what you can do about it. You MUST not wait 6 months.. wishing you all the luck..

Cowhatgirl: I hope you get started this month.. I know you must be so anxious to get on with it now. Sending you positive thoughts..

Hi to everyone else... post more later

two_babies


----------



## cowhatgirl

Oh Bump - that's so c%*p!  Really sorry.  I would call back - or write- and explain what you were previously told and that now being informed it's a 5-6 month wait is just not acceptable.  I know it's difficult for them to juggle their wait lists, but it's also difficult for us to put our lives on hold for months on end... Good luck with it.  Let us know how you get on.

CMC/Jenny/Two babies/Penni -thanks for your good wishes and finger crossing.  It obviously worked as the hospital and clinic have both agreed to squeeze us in this month!  YAY!  So we visit the clinic on Friday, then have baseline scan Mon.  If all goes according to plan, the cycle should be complete by mid Aug... Here I go for my IVF rollercoaster ride!

Hope everyone else is ok?  Jules, how's tricks?  Suze, hope you're still keeping well?

Take care all.  CowHatGirl x


----------



## Strawberry*

Hello Girls

Cowhatgirl - I am delighted you are kicking off the appointments this week!   and can't wait for news of your   over the summer  

two babies - how are you keeping?!

cmcmaster - well mrs hows tricks.  so your back on the jags again   hopefully u will get a lot more of Dr G this time cos I really did find him much easier to talk to and get info out of - as well as making it worth while getting out of bed so early  
Let us know how you do on Thrus!

JennyW - How are things going with you?

Bump14 - I am so sorry to hear this and unfortunately i understand your frustration.  I had to wait on OI from Oct - end Jan in RFC too.    I might be worth ringing again and complaining and saying you didn't understnad why it was going backwards.  I do hope you can get started very soon  

Jules - what a clever clever husband you have   I will let jooles fill you all in!  I hope you had a fantastic break away with lots of eating and  

As for me I am doing good girls.  I am starting to feel really nausious all day but seeing that as a good thing!  I have had 2 scans now due to spotting but each time it seems to be the internal scan which causes the spotting!  On the 2nd scan we seen a littler heartbeat   so can't wait until the 12 week one now!  I have my first midwife appoint 2moro.  

Love to anyone I have missed xx


----------



## jooles

evening everyone 

well hows everyone doing well as you all know my fabulous DH has been working like a demon for months doing his teaacher training and finally graduated on Thursday  and to top it all off he also received a high achievment award  only 3 of the students got it and we didnt know he was getting it until his name was called out on the day!!!! i was as proud as punch for him and his mum and dad and my mum were all there as well so it was brilliant they could share it with him  so were just back today after a long weekend away of celebrating and all kinds of drinking and eating i feel like ive swallowed a football 

so im just about to get tea so ill nip on later and catch up on all the gossip!!!! just wanted to share that with yas 

talk soon
jules xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

girls quick post from me.... ive lost my baby.... apparently i got to 9 weeks and 3 days.....  i cant cope at the moment, ill post back when i can....xxx


----------



## Strawberry*

Oh penni darling no.  I am soooooo sorry   there are no words I can say that will help.  
Did you bleed?
Oh you poor darling pls come back to us when you feel you can we are all here for you.


----------



## cmc**

ah no penni that is awful news hope you are ok


----------



## jooles

penni im sitting here and im in tears for you and your dh   i really dont know what to say to you both except you are both in my thoughts and prayers at this terribly sad time    

please please remember we are all here for you and will understand if you dont feel up to posting  

take things easy for a while and you and dh spend some time with each other  

i dont know what else to say


----------



## cowhatgirl

Oh Penni...

I just can't articulate how sorry I am for you.  It's so dreadfully unfair that this has happened.

I realise nothing we say will make it any easier to deal with, but hopefully you'll gain some comfort from knowing we're all here for you when you're ready.  And in the meantime, take time for you and dh and take the love and support,  which I'm sure is being offered in spades, from your friends and family.

Take care.  Love CowHatGirl
x


----------



## JW3

Penni      so so sorry, thinking about you    


Jooles - congrats to your DH, what a fab achievement  

Cowhatgirl - good news about starting, good luck

Hi Strawberry, hope the time flies by for you


----------



## Suzejdc

Penni,

Oh hun, I am SO, SO sorry to read your news. I rememebred you were having your scan yesterday as I was having mine too. 

Take your time, and as all the others have said, we are here for you and thinking of you and DH. I know it's a painful time ahead, and god knows it's brutally unfair to have to go through it again. Be strong, but lean on everyone for support, whatever it takes to get you through this. And you will, although it will seem an imposssible feat at the moment. 

Take care sweetie and big, huge hugs to you. 

Love Suze 
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

thank you all for your kind word, they mean so much

Im booked in for an appointment tomorrow to do all the paperwork for the D&C and another scan to double check the result is what they said....i know its real, but i need one more scan just to double double double check.... then Im booked in for the D&C on Thursday.

I just cant believe this is happening again to us.  From 9 weeks I felt sick for 2 weeks, but it died at 9 weeks and 3 days, so why was I feeling sick?  Its just so unfair, I went to the appt really sure everything was going to be ok.

Ive been to my drs this morning and she has signed me off for 2 weeks. I have also asked her to refer me to get checked out to why recurrent miscarriages.  They dont normally look into why until you have had minimum 3!  but shes writing to them anyway and explaining that we have to pay for treatment for IVF and that only the good embryos are put back and that we feel we cant continue with treatment again unless we have had someone look into possible reasons for it.

Suze - How was your scan? was everything ok?

My friend is going through IVF at the moment and I really need it to work for her, just like i really need to hear good news on this board from everyone who is still on treatment and good news for those who have been lucky enough to have a continued pregnancy, so come on girls, lets get some BFPS on here, help cheers us all up with some good news.

Anyhows, i ended up having too much to drink last night and suffering today for it, I can tell I havent drunk for months 

Thank you again everyone, I will get through this, but its damn hard and so upsetting

Me x


----------



## Nancy1976

Oh Penni I am so so sorry to hear what has happened.  It made me shiver when I read your post.  I can't say anything to make you feel better, all I can do is send you and DP a massive hug and let you know that I can't stop thinking about you.  You are so brave and so positive in your outlook.  For whatever cruel reason it just wasn't meant to be this time, but it shows that you CAN get pregnant and next time it will stick for the duration.  My sister had two miscarriages before she had a successful pregnancy, it's just a cruel cruel luck of the draw.  You have been through so much, I admire you so much and will be thinking of you.  All my love. xxx


----------



## Suzejdc

Oh Penni - you poor love, I also can't believe you are having to go through this again, it's so desperately unfair. I hope (if that's what you can say) that the D&C goes swiftly and then you can start to let your body heal. It's horrible as your body hasn't registered the loss - I also had a missed mc, and it's cruel that your body still allows you to think your pregnant even though the little one has passed on. That's why you will have still been sick, as there still would have been enough HcG in your system making you feel those symptoms. 

I'm glad your doc has signed you off, and that she's persuing some sort of investigations for you. It's doubly important that you know you are doing everything possible to sort this out. But (and I know this is cliched, but it is true) remember that you can get pregnant and cling onto that - it WILL happen. A friend of mine had 2 mcs and has just given birth to a gorgeous little boy. And I was at a wedding this past weekend, and a girl there was also pregnant. Another guest told me that this girl had had lots of mcs and then they found out it was something simple to fix (sorry - I don't know what exactly) and now here she is 23 weeks preg. It just takes some people longer to get there, and some people have to face ever harder hurdles too. 

Cry lots, scream lots, drink lots, do whatever you need to express yourself and I promise time will start to heal things, although that must seem hard at the moment. Some people will tell you to not try for some time, others advocate to start trying asap. Just do whatever feels right for you, although I know you will be guided by whatever treatment you move onto from here (presume IVF). I personally wanted to get straight back on it, but it's a personal choice.

Again, sending you lots and lots of hugs and hoping I can squeeze away some of the pain. 

My scan was good thanks for asking - everything seems to be in the right place and measuring as it should be. The baby was moving about a bit and clenching his fists, perhaps he/she didn't like being prodded!. We didn't find out the sex, DH was keen that after all the rigorous planning of getting pregnant (right down to the bding) that we should have something spontaneous and surprising. I wouldn't have minded finding out, but I respected DHs wishes, and there was no way we could tell from the scan anyway......still find them very confusing!

Hello to everyone else, I haven't read back properly. Will do so soon.

Suze 
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## cmc**

Penni thinking about, hope u are well.    i also know a girl who had 2 m/c and they investigated into it and she just needed a stitch(i presume it was in the neck of the womb cause she cant have natural delivery needs a section) and she is now about 30 weeks and all is going well for her. the op was simple and easy!!!  so keep faith  and as suze said " you can get pregnant" so it will happen again for you 

jooles    to your DH he really is a clever kiddo  bet your both over the moon 

strawberry hope mid wife app went well  and roll on 12 week scan for you 

hi to everyone 

as you all know i was back at RFC this morning at 7am  real  having to get up so early i leave home at 6!!!
got blood done and that was all, cause am still bleeding heavy since last Thurs 
have to ring in morning and hear whats next!
but on the plus  i nearly fell over   at the door he was on his way in and me on way out made the early rise worth it  

will keep yous posted 
xxx cmc


----------



## JW3

Hi girls

cmcmaster - hope that you hear more about the next steps tomorrow 

Computer doesn't seem to be working very well today so not sure this post is going to work?

Been for a scan this morning but follies hadn't grown really only 9mm.  Got to keep jabbing and then back on Sunday, hope they've got bigger by then.

Also got our first appt with the IVF clinic on 23rd July.

Catch you all later

Jenny


----------



## Strawberry*

Hi girls

Jenny -   the follies will have grown by Sunday!  and how exciting about your appointment in July  

cmcmaster - ((stalker alert)) I was actually standing in the shower at 6am today thinking oh poor C will be on her way to the Royal!  Glad u got a glimpse of him tho its' the only thing to make it worth while    Hope your bleeding stop soon and the scans can begin

Suze - over the moon to hear your scan went well and all is going to plan with you  

Penni - i am thinking of you today.  I can't even imagine what a horrible time you are having but take time for yourself  

Jooles - have nipped on here at lunch but if I can get 5 mins spare later email right back at ya chick!  Hope ur keeping ur chin up  

I am doing well girls.  I am 8+6 today and just counting the days waiting on my scan appoint to drop thru the door!  I am having trouble with nausea which I am seeing as a good thing   and I could literally sleep the clock around hehe other than that all same old!  I will keep you all updated wen I get my scan date.

Love to you all and i so can't wait till we are all in the same position.

x


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi girls

Just nipping in quickly to say hi and send some   vibes.

Penni - thinking about you loads.  Hope you're taking good care of yourself and that others are taking care of you too...

Jenny - good luck with the follies - and great re IVF app.  Let us know how you get on.

Catch up more soon.  Take care all.
Cowhatgirl


----------



## bump14

Hi,
Penni, I am thinking of you.  

Does anyone here have any experience of clinics in Glasgow?  I would appreciate any info you might have.  Thanks,

Bump


----------



## penni_pencil

HIya girls...

Just a quickie.. thanks again for all your support 

Jenny - good luck with this cycle...come on you follies!

Bump - sorry no, havent a clue about clinics in glasgow 

CowHatGirl - WOW, ICSI... thats great....thats the step further than IVF.... injecting the best sperms into the best eggs....  even more of a chance for you... WOW... and I see you are starting on this cycle?  22 June... YAY so pleased for you

Jooles any news on your IVF appt? sorry if you've put it on, I have read all the posts but not sure ive taken everything in 

everyone else hope your fine...

My friend got her BFP on IVF... its such great news... but such a heartache for me too... my other best friend who is now 24 weeks pg keeps asking to pop round, but im not sure i can see her yet....not her as such, her bump...its all a bit too soon...i cant help but worry ill take one look at it and burst into tears AGAIN.

Ill get there i know i will.. I rang the ACU the other day and spoke to one of the nurses there, donna, she is so lovely, she geninuely sounded so gutted for us...she said for me to call back after d&c and arrange an appt to go do all the paperwork and discuss when we can start again then at least its all ready for when can start, she was pleased my dr was going to try get them to investigate for me aswell and said to start after all the investigations, which is sensible.  So i think i will call her monday and arrange for us to go up....you never know it might be 2 months wait for an appointment again (remember last time but luckily the nurse took pity on me and did the meeting there and then?)

Just hoping the time inbetween goes really quick, as time when pg goes sooooooooo slow...im sure it will do

Love to all

xxx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi Penni

Good to hear from you.  I'm pleased you've gained some support from the nurse - it's crucial to receive a bit of a human touch, rather than be feeling like a number, at times like this.  And also important to feel that you have a path forward (when you're ready).  These things give you something positive to aim for - which I'm sure offers some comfort.  

It's completely understandable that you're reluctant to see your pregnant friend.  Of course it's going to be difficult.  TBH it's hard enough visiting pregnant friends when you're simply ttc, let alone after a loss such as yours.  But I'm sure your friend understands (I'm assuming she knows about your situation?) and won't be offended.  You need to give yourself time and any friend worth their salt will understand that.

Thanks for your enthusiasm re my tx.  Yes, had good news re start date.  I took the view that if you don't ask, you don't get, so pushed the question of getting started this cycle, rather than next.  And they said yes!  So all systems go on Monday.  We were surprised to find out that we're being given icsi, rather than straight ivf.  It seems DH's count is good, but a bit sluggish - hence their recommendation for icsi.  I promise to keep you posted.

Take good care of yourself.
CowHatGirl xx


----------



## cmc**

to all you girls!!

cowhatgirl  bet you are excited about icsi, another step forward is always exciting 

Penni    i really hope you don't have a 2 month wait for app but keep yourself busy and time will pass quickly! what about a wee break for u and your DH? packed with some laughs and plenty of bad vino 

bump  don't know anything about other clinics but was at RFC today again and it was stuffed to the gills 

jenny  hope follicle gets bigger for you 

and about my big news  as you all know i was at RFC yesterday and got no scan(was still bleeding) my bloods came back and the nurse rang to tell me i had to go down this morning again 
so down i trots at 6 am again  and girls guess which doc i got
   came in to scan me and says "i 'v met you before" swoon or what  
oh oh oh    
any how i have got a 17mm follicle on right and 15mm on left so am getting to take trigger tomorrow  
the go on   am soooo excited!

can anyone give me advice on what time is best to take it and any thing else i should no about

love cmc xx xx
PS my DH want to know if any one has any advice for him 2


----------



## JW3

Cmc - great news about the trigger shot   .  I just did mine about 9pm in the evening then 36 hours later it should all work.  I had pregnyl and it needs a bit of mixing so clearing yourself a space is a good plan.  Good luck    .  I've got to know what this heartthrob at your clinic looks like!  Dead jealous there is no eye candy at my clinic.  

Back tomorrow for another scan hoping that the follies have grown a lot and I can have my trigger which is sitting in the fridge waiting.


----------



## penni_pencil

any chance someone can get a photo of Dr G ? LOL I want to see what all the fuss is about

xxx


----------



## two_babies

Hi ladies, I am sorry I have not looked at this board in a week!

Penni: when I saw your post, the first thing that came out of my mouth was **** !!  
I am so so gutted for you, really am and nothing I can say will make you feel any better. All I can say is I am thinking of you and really praying that it all works out with your next cycle.

I personally will not take a break, but that's me. You do what is best for you. I am happy that the nurse is willing to see you straight away to investigate and it's positive news that other people have had miscarriages and have gone on to have successful pregnancies.

Like Suze and Cowhatgirl said, take some consolation in that you CAN get pregnant, it's just that we need to find a way of KEEPING it. I am really wishing you all the best and my heart goes out to you. You have been such a stronghold on this board and deserve nothing more !!
Sending you loads of hugs,      kisses and well wishes.

Nancy, Suze: nice to hear from you..esp Nancy, you have been a bit quiet.
Cowhatgirl: I am glad you were able to fit in your cycle into this month. Wishing it works out for you ! BFP in Aug !

CMC: goodluck with bedding, hoping you get your BFP in 2 weeks time

Strawberry: hope you are coping well with the nausea? I know it's a good thing but girl ! it was so so unpleasant. I hated it big time. It made me so so moody and I felt horrible..urghh! Good to know all is going well with you...roll on scan day !

Jooles: congratulation re: your hubby. He did well and I wish him success in securing a good role.

For me: I am fine, boss asked me at work yesterday if I was pregnant and I said yes, she congratulated me and said if I needed anything I should let her know. She wanted to know how long I would work for and I told her till I drop.. She sounded genuinely happy for me. About 4 ladies in Finance including me are pregnant, I being the most advanced...so I feel relief now that the boss knows. One of the ladies that is pregnant, was pregnant last year with twin girls but lost them at 28 weeks. So so sad.. it was because she had pre-eclampsia but I don't think they monitored her closely enough because if they did, they should have taken out the babies at 26 weeks..but she is fine and has recovered and is pregnant again..

I have my 28 week appointment next week and glucose tolerance test!

for all those pregnant, I would recommend you go to Babycentre for a whole wealth of information and there are groups you can join. I am a memeber of the September babies birth club and discovered a bargain the other day, a baby swing in Argos for £35 down from £97. The whole of baby centre bought that swing. It's the Starlite mamas and papas swing...

Anyway wishing everyone that is pregnant successful pregnancies and those on treatment, BFPs..
to a happy 2009 !!

Love and thoughts to everyone else !

two babies


----------



## jooles

well hows everyone doing!!!! nowt much happening with us so have just been on to read up on all the posts and say hello!!!

soooooooo........................were to start:

penni and dh  hope your feeling ok(ish) and taking things easy 

strawberry - urgh that aul nausea and sickness sound awful!! you should  up  glad to hear things going ok and your enjoying your pregnancy!!!! how you get on with midwife  and what hospital did you book into or do you do that at this stage 

two - babies - what a relief your boss knows and is happy for you  thats one big worry out of the way for ya and now you will be able to talk about it with colleagues and other girls that are pg!! happy days!!!! 

jenny  we have our initial ivf appt on 23rd as well!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!   will be good to share how things are going and any wee tips etc!!!! 

cmc - oh you lucky thing seeing  and great about getting your trigger shot so soon!!!  and  that this will be your month!!!!

for all you ladies who dont have the pleasure of Dr G he would remind me of Denzel Washington (strawberry and cmc??))


cowhat - woohoo on starting your tx a bit earlier!!!!  i would like to try the icsi as well but we will know better at our first appt what they would suggest - i may be wrong but i feel (as penni has said) that there seems to be a better chance of it working when its injected straight in? anyhoo keep up your pma and it will all be grand!!

bump - sorry dont know about any other clinics  ru thinking of trying somewhere else for tx 

nance and suze -   - howdy girls!! good to hear from ya!!!

lilyput - hope your doing ok 

joe and mr joe  hope you are both starting to feel a bit better and starting to get back on your feet again 

i just know ive missed somebody out here so sending  to everyone   

well im enjoying having a break from tx for few weeks and having plenty of good grub and drinkies   have decided to start tx again on 15th july until we get called for ivf tx. seems to be a waiting list until september for ivf so thought we might as well make the most of the other 3 oi cycles weve been given and  that something happens and we wont need ivf  ive spent most of cycles being really good and healthy and one when i really couldnt be arsed with it going mad eating and drinking wrong things so this time im going to do everything right  going to have my fun for the next few weeks then im off the booze and on the healthy foods and exercise!!!! i actually felt something different this week about bloody infertility and unable to get preganant other than the usual sadness and frustration  i felt really  angry that it isnt happening for us!!! poor DH got the brunt of it all but once i had said everything i needed to, had an aul cry and blared the killers cd and had an aul boogie to "spaceman"  i started feeling better  

so lovely ladies im going to scoot on and clean my house that hasnt seen a duster or vacumn for about 3 weeks!!!!!! then were goiing to get out slumdog millionaire, order in a takeaway and have few wee glasses of vino!!!

take care 
speak soon
Jules xx


----------



## cmc**

Hi ho 
i took trigger this morning so fingers crossed  and was'nt that so quick 9 days   speedy me  wonder why??

jooles    you always manage to make me laugh    your post are so fun filled  and yea Denzel Washington is perfect discription


----------



## Strawberry*

girls just a very sad update from me .......

I have been to EPU today and our baby has no heartbeat.  I would have been 9+1 but seems baby stopping growing at 6+5.

I have had the odd bit of spotting and had an early scan which showed heartbeat but yesterday had some very mucky brown discharge and today had heavy discharge with red blood in it which prompted me to go to EPU.  I am going in 2moro morining for a D&C.

To say we are both devestated is an understatement but we have each other and great family and friends and we will get through it.

I will be in touch soon xx


----------



## Suzejdc

Oh Strawberry, I just can't believe it. I'm so sorry for you and DH. So desperately unfair. I hope you are coping, athough I know fine well what a daze you must be in right now. I hope tomorrow goes okay, and that you will be able to start healing very soon afterwards. 

Your timimgs are not far off what I experienced last year, so I know it will have come as a shock, esp when your body continues on for afterwards in denial. All that I said to Penni, I say to you to. Take your time to deal with this, and start ttc again when it feels right for you. There is no right or wrong time.

Thinking of you, and of Penni too. I'm sending you both lots of hugs      

Suze 
xxx


----------



## jooles

ach strawberry i am so sorry to hear your news    im absolutley devastated for you both    you are a very strong couple and i know you will help each other through this terrible time!!!  you know we are all here for you any time you need a chat or just a shoulder to cry on     take care of yourself and DH!!!  

talk soon 

jules


----------



## JW3

Strawberry     so sorry to hear about this, thinking about you


----------



## cmc**

strawberry  " omg " cant believe this has happened to you, my poor darling. you are in my thoughts and in my prayers xx
  love to u and DH xx


----------



## penni_pencil

Strawberry Im so sorry to hear whats happened  I only know too well of the heartache, and really wish we didnt have to deal with this  

Life is just so crawl to us at times, and I wish I had a magic wand to take away the pain and give us what we so desparately want 

You and your DH look after each other

xxx


----------



## JW3

Penni - that magic wand idea sounds good - any ideas where we can get one - maybe there is some kind of treasure map we could follow?  

Scan was pants, one minute there are no follicles over 10mm and now there are 5 growing   .  They are 15mm, 13mm, 13mm, 13mm and 11mm .  My clinic will make us abandon if two are 14 or over   .  Going back for another scan tomorrow, got to pray really hard that only two make it and we can go ahead      .  Doctor advised only to have 25IU of puregon tonight.


----------



## cowhatgirl

Oh Strawberry - I'm so sorry to hear your news.

You know, life is just so c*%p at times.  It seems so unfair that we have to deal with fertility issues, let alone then have the devastation of loss...

As we said to Penni, no doubt our words of sympathy will do little to soothe the grief, but hopefully you'll gain some comfort from knowing we're here to support when you need us.

Take care.  Cowhatgirl x


----------



## jooles

evening ladies 

just popping on to say hello and let strawberry and dh know ive been thinking about them all day  hope your both ok 

jenny - grrrrhhhh to all those follies - fingers crossed they dont grow to much and you can take trigger shot!! its a real bloody head melter this oi treatment - you hope and pray the follies will grow then have to hope that you dont overstimulate or they grow too much!!! 

cmc - cant believe that only took 9 days from starting to trigger  or did i read that wrong!!!  heres hoping this wll be your cycle 

penni -  hope your keeping ok hun! im sure you and dh are looking after each other and giving each other plenty of hugs and tlc 

going to go for me tea - been lying on the sofa allllll day eating crap and watching tv  im afraid of seizing up and might need one of these   

take care everyone
jules xx


----------



## two_babies

Strawberry, I am so sorry, my condolenses. Please be strong.
I wish you all the best.....

two_babies


----------



## cmc**

Hi to all!

strawberry  hope your good! and you to Penni!  

jooles  yea 9 days 

took trigger on sat am and bleeding started today 
i phoned down to clinic and they want me for a scan Thurs morning
the nurse said it was all very strange 
but thats my life in general!!!  nothing ever is straight forward for me!!
my DH is a wee tad upset he thought it was going to work!!
me i am OK cause i don't really get my hopes built up about much, i kind of just wing it and go with the wind!!!   

lx c


----------



## JW3

Cmc - how strange, hope you get some info at the clinic on Thurs - good luck

Well we're not doing so well this month are we?  

I've now overstimmed (there were 7 follicles this morning) and so this cycle has to be abandoned.  Not been feeling too good since they are all in my left ovary and it must be massive now, also feeling a bit iffy now after the clinic gave me an information sheet on OHSS.  Probably shouldn't have read it and would have felt fine.  Going to a counsellor tonight so maybe getting everything off my chest will help.  At least this gives me a taste of what IVF will be like.

At least now no more hospital appointments this month so I'm ok working in Gloucester for the rest of the week.

Love to everyone

Jenny
xx


----------



## Strawberry*

hello lovely ladies
thank you all so much for you kind words they really do mean a lot.  And Jooles thanks for the lovely text messages too  
I am doing ok very up and down one min I am talking and all is ok next min I am in floods but I guess that is all very normal!  Was very glad the clinic were able to fit me in yesterday for my D&C and we feel we can start to move on a bit now.  Hubby has been just amazing.  Seeing him cry I think was the worst bit of it all  

Jenny - sorry to hear about the over stim.  That never happened me so sorry I can't help much with it.
cmcm - that is a strange one girl!  Hope you get some good news on thrus tho pls keep us updated.
penni - hope you pain is started to ease a bit too.  Someone said to me it will ease but it will never go away and you will never forget.  I have 4 friends who have all suffered the same now so I like to think our little angels are all together playing up there now.

Love to everyone else xxx


----------



## cmc**

strawberry  glad ur feeling a little better  good news about d&c so quickly i no a girl who had to pay private for it cause she couldn't get nhs app for 3 weeks  mind you that was in antrim!! 

jenny  so so sorry you over stimulated! its hard to get it bang on time 

don't know what Thurs will bring?? but the bleeding stopped now it seemed to be just 1 biggish rush  
any how as you can see I'm officially a Jr member way hay   am so proud of that, doesn't take much to please silly old me 

will keep u up dated about Thurs!

   c


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi everyone

Strawberry - good to see you online.  I'm pleased things are going ok.  Though it's completely understandable that your moods and your ability cope are changeable.  Hopefully your friends who have experienced the same loss can offer some 'hands on' support and help you during this time.  Sadly one of my best friends, who has been ttc for 2 years, lost her baby last week (D & C on Friday), at a similar stage to you.  It really feels unjust and cruel, but I cling to the hope that you will all go on to achieve your dream...

Jenny - sorry to hear you overstimmed.  Unfortunately it happened to me twice - and I recall only too well how gutted I was.  I eventually was on a very low dose and took things slowly, to ensure I didn't overreact.  You will get there... don't be too deterred by this hiccup.  Hopefully they can adjust for next month and the whole cycle will go swimmingly.  In the meantime, chill out for the remainder of the cycle and do stuff that you couldn't do if on tx!  

CMC - congratulations on becoming a junior member!!  Does sound as though your body's playing games this month...  Let us know how it goes Thurs.

Hope everyone else if ok.  Penni - how you doing?  
And Jules - thanks once again for making me giggle with your squirrel pic... you never cease to amuse!!  I dont blame you for making the most of tx break... Hurrah for hedonistic living!  But good luck with the recommencement of OI... really hope you dont need to take advantage of IVF.
Hope all our pregnant chums are ok?

Me - had baseline scan today and given go ahead to start drugs tonight.  Jules/Penni - interesting what you said about ICSI.  I've checked out the success rates for ICSI v IVF and at my clinic they're pretty comparable.  Just slightly better for ICSI.  But the consultant felt that rather than waste a cycle of ivf, where we may potentially have no fertilisation, best to go straight to icsi, where we would overcome any issues of sperm being able to get into egg. (Oh how romantic this process is!!) Fine by us, though apparently it is £1000 more (eek!), so we would def insist on a second SA for my DH, if we were funding it ourselves!

Ok all, gonna get a cuppa and watch a bit of Wimbledon.  Have a good week and take care.
CowHatGirlx


----------



## Nancy1976

Strawberry I'm so sorry.  Life is so cruel and unfair, we go through so much to get pregnant that when it happens it is just that little bit more special for us, and then to have all the joy taken away is the cruelest thing.  I know exactly how you feel as that happened to me too last year.  

You will get through this, you seem like you are being really strong.  And in time again you will get pregnant and it will all work out for you.  It's just a waiting game now.  I know after I had the d&c I just wanted to be pregnant again straight away, in the end I had to wait a year before they got the dosage right and everything worked out and I got my bfp - but if I' could have been told that yes, in a year you will be pregnant and, fingers crossed, it will all be ok I'd have been fine, it's the not knowing when they really got to me, but it WILL happen again.  

Hello to everyone else - still thinking of you lots Penni and hope you are doing ok.

Thinking of you and DH. xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

strawberry so glad the pain is easing up, dont worry about your emotions, im the same  ive been talking alot about it with friends and family and its so right what they say "Its good to talk"  helps get it all out and to listen to others and know we have their support 

Have you had any time off work strawberry? Dr just asked me how long I wanted off! LOL  Was soooooooo tempted to say a month LOL but just said 2 weeks   last week wasnt really a week off though with the appt and d&c, so this week is appriecated   Was going to ask for another sick note for another week being as though im being made redundancy HA HA but thought it was best I go back to work.

Jenny - OMG, I cant believe you went from nothing to 7!  mad....cant believe its another cancelled  Once your on treatment you believe its going to get you to the point you COULD get pg, you dont think about the over stimmiing   Talking about it WILL help and Im glad your going to see someone, ive thought about it too, but never got round to sorting it out   Whats the next steps from here for you?  Can you try another cycle or do you have to wait for your IVF appt?

cmc - thats well wierd...did it seem too much blood to just be some spotting? please so keep us posted, you sound like a strong little bunny   Oh, also, my cycles are normally only 10 days  Great isnt it (well, when it bloody works right!)

Jooles - I couldnt stop laughing at that piccie of the squirrel!  Just what we all needed...thanks babes!  Sounds like your enjoying yourself off tx, nice one, thats all I have been doing is eating and drinking...got to go to weight watchers tonight so from tomorrow I MUST start being good and lose this baby weight...bloody cruel joke that got played on me twice!  thats 13lbs of weight ive put on from being pregnant and no baby to show for it, god dam cruel world LOL  I am just laughing at myself typing this HA HA  I think ill come over to the weight losing board, get some postivie thoughts from there   IVF appt on 23rd July..>WOHOO  im glad you can continue with OI whilst waiting, it helps!

KT22 - You had your 1st scan today?  Got everything crossed for you, please let us know...

Joe and Mr Joe - Hope your feeling a bit better, and hope to hear from you soon

cowhatgirl - WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  Finally on the TX rollercoaster!  What a wait hey,  but bet it flew by! Keep us updated with your progress we need another IVF/ICSI success story 

All the pg ladies!  Feel like going into song when i say that...All the pregnant ladies, all the pregnant ladies...wish you could hear that in my head then you would know what song I mean LOL hopes your all ok and not feeling too hot in this weather..although im loving the weather...the sun helps!

Right Im off now... might pop to shop after WW's and grab a bottle of red! HA HA  me thinks ill be falling at first hurdle HA HA just fancy a glass, although I had such a hangover this morning I dunno why I want one!

Bye bye ladies


----------



## JW3

Hi girls,

Penni - thanks   , hope you enjoy that bottle of red I'm going to have a big glass tonight too 

Cowhat girl - good luck on starting your drugs, hope it goes ok  

cmc - congrats on beign a junior member   , is it another scan on thursday?

Strawberry -     big hugs to you and your DH

Hi Jooles, Nancy, Suze

I'm not doing too bad the counselling did help  (I am getting a few sessions for free from my works employee support helpline).  I thought if I find it beneficial I am going to push my clinic and/or GP for some more sessions.  We are going to do one last cycle of OI, but also we had another letter from our consultant which said DH SA has got slightly worse, is still ok for IVF but it would be right to move onto that now.

Bloomin laptop is on the blink again so have just logged on in the hotel I'm in tonight so must dash as I'll run out of time.

Jenny
xx


----------



## two_babies

Hi ladies..

Penni and Strawberry: I hope you are coping well..do be strong and know it WILL happen...praying for you.

Cowhatgirl: congratulations on starting your IVF treatment. I pray all goes well with you..

Jenny:shame about the overstimulation...praying it works out better next time.

Nancy: I can see you are coming up to your 20 week scan.. good luck with that. How are you feeling?

Hope everyone else is enjoying the sunshine. June is almost over and July will be a better month for everyone by God's grace..

take care
two_babies


----------



## cmc**

and   to you all!

Just a quick note from me before i start work!
Was at clinic this morning and doc said bleed was good sign as it show i ovulated  horray 1 step forward 
he scaned and said that all was ok and just WAIT AND SEE!! you never know what will happen 
but i think af is on route 

I really wished i'd paid a lot more attention in biology gcse!!! 
then i might know whats happening and what they are talking about  

xo c


----------



## jooles

evening ladies 

well not too much craic with me at the minute so just nipping on to say hello and see how everyone doing 

strawberry and penni - hope you girls are doing ok and taking it easy 

cmc - hahaha you made me laugh about biology  im tellin ya by the time youre finished and got your BFP youll know your body inside out  me and dh are thinking of opening our own fertility clinic we know so much about it all now  good news about ovulation - fingers crossed something will happen this month  #

ach jenni- grrhhh  to overstimulation - give yourself a wee break then youll be ready to go for next cycle 

cowhat how you getting on with tx  know what ya mean about the costs - its all very daunting but well have to remember it will all be woth it in the end 

twobabies -  have you told all your colleagues about your pregnancy? hope everything going ok for ya!!! 

nancy - suze-kt22-joe/mrs joe- hi and  to ya all!!!hope your all ok!!

well nowt much happening with me - were having a party on saturday night for dh graduation - family and friends!!! 27 at the last count with few more to confirm!!! to say im running about like a maniac is an understatement!! its amazing how messy your house suddenly becomes when your having people down so its being cleaned from top to bottom all week!!! dh cant understand why im doing so much as he put it"sure well only have to get up and clean it again on sunday when they are all away!!!  

anyhoo - im away for a cuppa!! take care everyone and sorry if ive missed anyone out!!! brain like mush at this time off night!
 to everyone!!

jules


----------



## JW3

Jules - love the elmo picture, have a great party, sounds fun

cmc - good luck for this month then


----------



## JW3

Gosh its quiet on here isn't it?  Where is everyone?

Penni - hope you are ok, thinking about you

Strawberry - thinking about you as well hope you are holding up ok

Jules - hope the party went well and there's not too much clearing up to do.  Not long to that appointment now.  I've started a big list of questions to ask for mine so I don't forget anything.

Got another week and a half to wait before AF to start over, although with DH's SA I'm not sure how likely it is that this last go at OI will work?  Is quite nice not thinking about this TTC for a little while.

love to everyone

Jenny
xx


----------



## cmc**

hi jenny!! it really is quite!! everyone must be out enjoying that glorious sun shine 
i do hope you are lucky with this last oi 

jooles hope your party was fab and they didn't  leave you to much mess 
you should have had me there cause I'm the cleaner upper of party's 
the more vino i get the more tidy the house I'm in gets  cant keep away from the sink!!!!
and thanks for letting me know about you fertility centre its good to know that there is somewhere else 
you should post bump about it

strawberry and Penni    hope your are keeping well, i am thinking about you 

cowhat girl good luck with IVF have you started it yet?? 

and me!! AF came on sunday so i started jags again yesterday lovely!  don't think il ever get used to taking them i think they are sore 
i have to go to RFC on Fri for bloods and scans! 
but the big plus is that i got 1 step forward compared to last time 
and i really think i should repeat biology gcse 

keep you posted on Friday

  for mow
xo c


----------



## JW3

cmc - good luck for this month,

Well looks like I am leaving the OI world now.  Went for cd2 scan this morning and couldn't go ahead due to my 7 follicles from last month still being active.  In other words they haven't ovulated yet.  This is exactly what was happening before I was on clomid, AF arrived on cd23 too early and did not get any luteal phase really.  Anyhow clinic advised must not BMS as could still be at risk of multiple preganancy so that means the next step is now our initial 23rd July appointment for IVF.  Well its here looks like we're going to have to have it.

I'm ok but DH is not at all he has admitted he's really worried and he just thinks its not going to work based on our previous record.  I think I need to help him chill out - any ideas?  He says he just wants to stay home this weekend which is not much like him at all.

Love to everyone,

Jenny
xx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi Jenny and CMC

It is indeed quiet... 

CMC - well done for starting again.  Hurrah for being back on the OI rollercoaster.  good luck with it this month.  really hope this is THE month.

Jenny - so sorry to hear things have not gone well and OI has not worked for you. I know it's a bitter disappointment, the realisation that a particular treatment isnt going to offer the solution to our troubles.  And sorry that DH is feeling down about things, though I guess it's completely understandable.  After all, it's not all about us - though at times it feels like it and I guess as we take the brunt of the physical bits we're entitled to feel that way!!  Maybe treat him to some of his favourite 'stuff' this weekend.  And try (difficult tho it is) to forget about ttc - perhaps even have some abandoned non-bms! Sorry - I'm not trying to trivialise the situation - it's just so hard this journey and I wish there was a magic wand we could wave to make it better for you both.  
So your IVF app is July?  That's good news...  Perhaps IVF will be the answer.  You mention your DH SA.  Is everything ok with that?  Even if this is an issue, ICSI could be an alternative?  Reassure your DH that the journey is not yet over and despite things not yet working out, you've still got options open to you.  Good luck with it all and make sure you let us know how things go... 

Jules - how are things.  Really hope the party went well.  How fantastic to have such a positive thing to celebrate.  Beats the depression of ttc anyday!

Penni - how are you?  Hope you're taking it easy and looking after yourself (and DH).  

Strawberry - hope things are ok with you too.  Take care and let us know how things are sometime.

Two-babies/Suze/Nancy and all our other pregnant chums (i'm so sorry for not remembering everyone's name, but there are quite a few of you now!) - hope you're all doing well and coping in this hot weather.  Remember, the swollen ankles and bellies will be worth it!

My ICSI cycle is progressing as planned.  Started cycle last Monday so over a week in.  Am currently down-regging.  Feeling ok, though v tired and a little bit batty!  My attention span is not good at the best of times, but its diabolical now!  I can't concentrate on anything for more than a minute.  All being well, am due to start the stimming drugs in 10days.  But right now, just taking it a step at a time.  I'll keep you posted.

OK - another bike ride in this gorgeous eveing sun calls.  Catch up soon.
CowHatGirl


----------



## kdb

Oh no Jenny, what a rubbish month you've had    and I'm sorry to hear your DH is feeling down too.

Sending you lots of  and  so you can help cheer DH up.

xoxo


----------



## jooles

goooooddddd evening ladies from hot and humid glasgow!!!!!!

well im only on to say hello and see how eveyone doing!!! were in glasgae for few nights visiting my bro and sis in law and most amazing nephew  then were off to the isle of skye tomoro to set up camp and tour round a few of the islands!!! its all been a bit manic and were still sorting out a route but sure thats all part of the fun of it!!!

had a ball at the party and it continued on after a few people called down to get their cars the next day and of course we lit the bbq and had a few more drinkies on sunday night as well as a bit of dancing in the back garden  im sure the neighbours are glad to see the back of us for a week  ah sure its not as if we do it every weekend (thank gawd  )

jenny - never give up hope no matter how bad things may seem!! there is always light at the end of the tunnel and remember we are all here for you to have a chat to 

penni and strawberry - how are ya girls  im thinking of you loads and hope your doing ok!!

all the other lovely ladies   hope everyone doing well! sorry for not to many personals tonight but my bro is about to serve up a lovely korma and few glasses of wine  ah holidays!!!! hard aul life eh 

everyone take care and ill catch up with ya if i survive the humidity and midges of scotland!!!

love to all

jules xx


----------



## penni_pencil

HELLLLOOOO girls...its been a while! Sorry, been back at work and out and about and havent had much time   Here now anyways 

Jenny - so glad counselling helped you out   its funny because it is how the saying goes...its good to talk.... it really is   As cowhatgirl says there's other options available if SA isnt as good as it needs to be, ICSI, so keep up hope...I once watched a programme about a bloke that had hardly any good ones, and I mean, virtually nothin, and they got pg from picking the good one to put into the egg   It only takes one babe x  It is nice not thinking of ttc isnt it, a break does us the world of good   It is hard on the DPs/DH's, but i cant advise there as my DP doesnt let on or talk about it, he just gets on with it, hes like that with everything, sooooo laid back hes on the floor....ive tried to get his feelings out, but he doesnt listen!  Cowhatgirl had a good idea, treat him to his favourite things the weekend see if it helps  We always find the strength to get through from somewhere!

CMC - WOHOO  starting again, well done you!  Its amazing how much we learn isnt it... my friends keep asking me all the time about it LOL

Jooles - seems like to had a fab party!  Wish I'd of been there LOL  You seem in GREAT spirits and keep it up girlie   You're on your hols!  Fab... love it... give yourself some extra fun from me 

Strawberry - So hoping your doing well... I know the feeling about the times you could just burst out in tears, but thats ok, its only natural, we are allowed....we will get there again, and with the love and support from friends, family and FF it will make it easier for us xxx

cowHatgirl - I forgot you had to down reg! bummer! but at least your on the train now   Keep looking at the end goal and that will help you through, me and everyone on here has everything crossed doubled for you... Im so hoping we have another IVF/ICSI success on here...at the end of the day mine was a success wasnt it? we got pregnant, but for reasons Im sure Ill be enlightened to later on in life it didnt work THIS time for us.....  you will not believe how positive I feel about the next cycle....strange i know, but i am... it WILL happen again for us, and it WILL happen for you and everyone else on here... we just have to keep believing xxx

two-babies, Suze, Nancy, Joe, Lilput, KT22 wishing you all the best in your pregnancies and keep us posted on how your doing and the ins and outs of it all, its great to hear 

Two anyone I have missed.... so sorry!  

Doesnt this weather make you feel just great!


----------



## cmc**

everyone!!! any of you girls out there? hav you all been abducted by aliens  

jooles hope your enjoying hols, great weather ain't it  i love your dancing pig and all the funny pictures you post  they are a breath of fresh air to see  any word on your next tx??

Penni so so glad to hear you are back to work and keeping yourself busy 

jenny not Long to wait now for IVF app  am sure your excited!!  hope  you and your DH are feeling very positive

cowhat girl hows Icsi cycle going! sorry i don't know much about it! must read up on it 

strawberry how's you and your DH?? are you out and about again?   I took up your advice (that you gave me when we met up) and started to take jags in tummy and way hay  it don't hurt at all  am a bit slow on the up take me  

and me!!! 
not much to report as of yet  an day 9 of jags and have been to clinic twice things are moving slower this time thank goodness 
am back tomorrow am and hopefully will get some news!!

we are of to westport co. mayo on sunday for a few days and i hope i get to take trigger before i go am supposed to be staying to Thurs but he clinic will need me before that if still injecting and needing scans so  

will post tomorrow and  let you know how i go 

xo c


----------



## Strawberry*

Hello everyone
sorry I haven't been around much.  I suppose I haven't had much to say   but I have been thinking of you all.  Let me see where to start  

cmc - I am glad your back on ur jags again and hopefully it will be quickish for you this cycle again   really glad you tried the tummy I told ya   

Penni - I am so glad to hear you sounding more optimistic again   these things are sent to try us eh?!  But batter us down they will not do!  Onwards and upwards!

Jooles - Hope your having a fab time!   I can't remember when your back but I will email ya today so it's there on ur return    Like you I am so enjoying the break from tx and all the food and drink to go along with it  

cowwhatgirl - woh you have started ICSI   pls let us know how you are getting on and i will keep everything crossed that it will be your turn  


Jenny - I am sorry to hear your OI journey is over for now.  How are you feeling about the ivf?  Does your hubby seem any happier?  I know how hard it is.  My first BFN with OI hit me really hard but it was H it hit really hard 2nd time around and it's so hard to see them like that.  I hope things are getting a little eaiser for you and will pray you get started with the IVF V soon  

I hop I have caught you all!  Things with me are defo getting a little easier since the miscarriage.  The odd day I still well up thinking about it but I accept that will happen and all I can do is go along with it.  H and I had a lovely break in Malahide and it was much needed with lots of fun   and   the only thing I find which is getting me down is I am still having bloody discharge even though I had the D&C on 21st June and I really wish it would go away!

Love to you all xxxx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi girls

Nice to hear from you.

Strawberry - lovely to hear from you.  And so pleased things are feeling a little easier.  No doubt the break, accompanied by the odd drink, has been helpful!  Sorry to hear your body is still being awkward.  I'm afraid I've no personal experience in this, so cant offer any advice, but perhaps it would be helpful to post on the 'ask a nurse' board? 

CMC - Hurrah for being back on tx.  Really keeping everything crossed that this cycle goes well for you.

Jooles - hope you've enjoyed your break.  V jealous.  I'm desperate to go to the Isle of Skye.  I'm sure the break is doing you the world of good.  Enjoy and look forward to hearing about it when you return.

Penni - Great to hear from you - and so lovely to hear you in high spirits.  Your positive frame of mind is really encouraging... I agree - we WILL get there.  Thanks so much for your optimistic words re my cycle...Take care and let us know how things go.

Jenny - hope you're ok and hubby is feeling a little better.  Thinking of you and hope to hear from you soon.

Hope everyone else is ok.

My ICSI cycle is progressing.  Down-regging still, tho have scan tomorrow to check that it's worked.  All being well, I will start stimming drugs (menopur - not used it before, but hope its not too dissimilar to Puregon, which didn't cause me any probs).  So keeping everything crossed that the down reg has worked and everything is nice and quiet.  Will keep you updated on how things go.

In the meantime, take care all.

Cowhatgirl x


----------



## cmc**

everyone!! so glad you all didn't get abducted  

cowhatgirl  so very pleased that your ICSI is stated and hope it is v successful for you and your DH 

strawberry so pleased to hear from you i was worried and thinking about you loads  glad you had a great break in malahide but gosh oh its sooooooo expensive down there  and you would need a mortgage to buy the    he he!!!

me!! was at RFC this morning and i have 3 follicles on the right Dr said they were nice  but we don't want 3  
i have to ring tomorrow AM and see if they allow me to take trigger do hope so  if not this cycle will have to be abandoned 

prayers for me  

xo til tomorrow  c


----------



## Strawberry*

hiya
awww c thanks for thinking about me!  I promise to start posting more regular again!  I am ok honest!  yep it sure is expensive!  But hey we deserved it (so we told ourselves lol)
I will defo   that you can trigger!  and hey if you can that was quite a quick cycle again   things are defo better than they were on the first cycle!  I was going to say I will hopefully see you in the royal over the next couple of months but hey I hope your away watching your bump grow when I am starting again   and if that is the case you will have to give me a shout when ur in Belfast and maybe meet for coffee and cake  

cowwhatgirl - am very excited that you are started and will be looking out for good news v soon   never thought of the nurse board I might just do that thanks!
xx


----------



## JW3

Hiya girls

Strawberry - great to see you posting, good to hear that you are doing alright

CMC - hoping you can go ahead it is a difficult decision when there are 3

Cowhatgirl - good luck with the downregging, got my fingers crossed that this cycle will work for you

Penni - hope you are ok

Jooles - hope you are ok also, I am now at that stage where I just want the appointment to come round feels like ages off

Well DH & me are doing much better now and I think we are both feeling more positive.  I am hoping that this cycle we at least get some frozen embryos even if it is not a bfp.  Just counting down 2 weeks to the IVF appointment now.

Love to everyone

Jenny
xx


----------



## Strawberry*

Jenny glad to hear things are much more positive now  

Cmcm - did you ring!?!?!  can you trigger !?  

x


----------



## cmc**

yipee dee am allowed to take trigger  so just need  and DH  to swim like blazes  happy days 

and wait and see!! and pray 

be in touch soon xx


----------



## Strawberry*

yippie!
Enjoy ur busy weekend  
x


----------



## cmc**

will do thanks


----------



## penni_pencil

Sorry just a quickie as I really must catch up on everything!

CMC Congrats on the trigger, wohoo really pleased.... you go girl...

xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

CMC - Again well done to getting to the trigger shot 

Strawberry - Glad your feeling better now, I am too, can't wait to get started again, don't know when that will be yet, but Im not going to let it beat me   Have you any ideas on when you might start again?  Have you contacted your GP to see if its normal to have discharge still?  I only had a little bleeding straight after the d&c and that was it! Although I do have the odd few funny pains around down there....strange!  Glad you had a good time at Malahide, all the fun  helps doesnt it 

cowhatgirl - How did your scan go? have you started menopur? I use that too, I have to had 5x75ui's for IVF   Fingers crossed you have been able to start 

Jenny - No long now til your IVF appt, I bet you can't wait to get started again.... Is hubby doing ok now aswell?

Jooles - How you doing? Wheres all our funny emoticons?  They are ace and they bring smiles and laugher   It won't be long until you start OI will it? Is it the 15th July and your IVF appt on 23rd?  WOHOO  Can't wait for you to start and get your BFP 

Everyone else, hope your all ok and enjoying yourselves 

Nothing to report from my side, other than Im enjoying life at the moment, and really can't wait to gert started again...I know it won't be for a while, but its something to look forward to   I have to do my blood tests next week for recurrent miscarriage, and then when they are back my GP is sending them off with a letter to the clinic to see if they will see me, pledding my case... so fingers crossed they will else not sure whether I'll pay private (approx £1500 for all tests) or just pay for another cycle of IVF (£3000) cant decide....but will come to that if it happens 

Bye for now......

xxx


----------



## jooles

EVENING ALL 

well im back from me hols yesterday and back to work today so only getting round to replying to emails and reading up on ff!!! so hows everyone doing?? its v quiet here at the mo 

well we had a ball on our hols!!! camped up in the isle of skye in scotland for few days then back home for a night packed the car and then off to galway camping as well we ended up in mayo for the night (cmc did you get down to westport?we could have met up for a cup of tea and some cake ) but couldnt put the tent up as it was blowing a gale so we ended up in donegal staying with in laws for the last few nights and it just finished the holiday off perfectly!! plenty of walking a bit of swimming and some bodyboarding which would have all been extremely healthy and sporty if it hadnt been for all the food and drink at nighttime!!!! camping was great we havent really camped like that for a long time so was good to get into it again!! something about sitting with a few drinkies and cooking on the bbq is great craic!! im sure there was some of this going on after a few bottles of wine  (sorry really couldnt resisit that one although ive put on about 9lbs and now have an extremely shrivelled up liver im sure  think we only mentioned tx once the whole time but just put it to the back of our minds and forgot about it for a few weeks 

so where to start.......

cmc - woohoo nice one getting to trigger !!!! wow you really have the most amazingly quick cycles which is brilliant!!!  well all keep everything crossed for you on the "hopeful" 2WW 

strawberry - how goes it missus!!!!! ill get a mo and finish off e mail to ya later 

penni -  good to hear your starting to feel better and its great to see you sounding positive and coming back to yourself!! i replied to your pm but dont know if i sent it right  me and computers dont really mix 

sorry everyone really going to have to stop with the graphics but i cant resist them 

cowhat -  - how you doing on jabs and how are the scans going?

jenny - think we both have our appts on same day - fingers crossed it all goes ok for you 

well unfortunatley our plans have all went pear shaped  came home yesterday to find that our private clinic have increased their prices by 25% and because of high demand now have a waiting list of 4 - 6 months  WTF!!!! they have said that this could get longer because of high demand but if you pay a £500.00 deposit which is non refundable i may add  you can be guaranteed to be seen in 6 months but if not they cannot really give you a time  this increase is going to increase our cost by about £800-£900 pound which is a f**k load of money!!!! really ****** off as it seems they are taking advantage of the increasing waiting lists over here!!  sooooo i phoned my clinic with the intention of starting oi again only to be told that over the last few weeks they have taken the decision to put everyone on a waiting list again because of high demand and because ive had my quota and few extra treatments i might be put back on the list again which is 6 months!!! i explianed that we were told at review appt that taking a break would be a good idea and i could start again after hols and they said that was probable right at the time but things have changed since then!!!! i understand that other couples need to have there attempts at tx and would have accepted being put on list if told at the time as we would be about 6 weeks into it!! anyhoo i have to phone on friday and speak to consultant and see what they say so fingers crossed  we are now looking at going to glasgow for tx!!! my dh phoned them today - they are a bit cheaper and have no waiting times as such!!! they could actually see me on 14th august with tx starting 4 weeks after that  think it could work out ok if we got over the night before appts -i can get scans done here and just go there for egg removal and replacment and at least we can stay with my bro and it is only half an hour from where they live - so could work out fine  work are ok with me booking at short notice as well which is great - so ill keep you all up to date 

hellooooooo lily, twobabies, joe/mrs joe, nancy, suze and sorry if ive missed anyone out - dh is at me here -were heading to b&q to buy fuses and look at paint - exciting stuff eh?

talk soon everyone 
jules


----------



## JW3

Oh no Jules how rubbish the news from your clinic.  Good idea checking out Glasgow I think over here Care which is in Sheffield and Manchester has no wait at all.  Hope the consultant has a good response for you.

I am getting quite stressed now about the appointment, not sleeping and getting bad IBS so am going to see my GP on Monday.  I'm assuming this is completely normal and I don't think there is much extra I can do to sort this, maybe see if my GP will sign me off work for a while.


----------



## two_babies

Hello everyone !!!
IT'S BEEN VERY QUIET ON THIS BOARD !!!!

Is everyone okay?

CMC: how is your 2 WW... almost there...good luck !
Cowhatgirl: how is your treatment coming along? Do give us an update?
Jooles: such a pain...but it's good that you are trying other locations... 6 months wait is a no no...Glad you had a well deserved break.
Penni and Strawberry: how are you? I hope you are both doing well... so what are your next steps?
Nancy, Suze and the rest of the preggies...: how are you all feeling?

I am 31 weeks now and counting down the weeks to meet Bubs.. I feel well and have not had any issues. I am getting bigger and bigger...but feel fine...I had low iron levels and am now taking supps to get them back up. I am hoping for a water birth...that's all on me !!

take care everyone

and regards to any I may have missed...

two_babies


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi everyone

Hope you're all fine and dandy on this miserable, rainy Friday.  Feels more like October than July!  Still, weekend is nearly here, so cant be too glum.

Great to read all your updates.
CMC - how are you?  Hope the 2ww is flying by.  Not long now?

Jooles - your holiday sounds fab.  Very jealous.  When the weathers good, I think camping is one of the best things ever!  I'm off to a festival in Sept so am praying we'll be lucky with the weather.  Sorry to hear things are proving to be difficult with your next TX steps though, that's rubbish.  Really hope you can get it sorted.

Penni - so pleased you're having some quality time, enjoying life at the mo.  Very important to have a chance to recharge and get back in the zone, ready for your next steps.  Really hope the clinic are sympathetic but also that the blood results offer some answers for you.  Keep us posted... wishing you so much luck for the future.

Strawberry - hope all's ok still with you.

Two-babies - lovely to hear from you and so pleased you're well.  Gosh your pregnancy has gone quickly.  Suspect it may not have felt like it for you, but it seems to have flown.  Really hope these last few weeks are easy for you... let us know how you get on.

Jenny - good luck for your appointment (isn't it next week?)  I can understand your anxiety, but hopefully the app will go well and offer you some answers and reassurance.  I've developed really bad eczema on my hands in the last couple of months - it came on shortly before I started my cycle.  Similar to your IBS, I suspect it's stress related.  I guess it's a sign that we must both try and find more ways of dealing with the stresses and strains of this difficult journey... easier said than done, me thinks!

Me - Thanks for all your words of support - they are appreciated.  My ICSI cycle is (touch wood) progressing well so far.  Am now on day 8 of stimming and had 2nd scan this morning, where they confirmed 13 follies so far between 11- 18mm.  They are cautiously confident that we're on track for egg collection on Weds.  So, fingers crossed, only a few more days of injections.  Have felt ok (apart from being even more ditzy than usual!) though now feeling fat and decidedly unattractive, but I can live with that, if we get the right result.  Am back for a scan on Monday and if all's well, will take trigger Monday eve.  Promise to keep you posted...

Have a great weekend all.
CowHatGirl x


----------



## bump14

Jooles, I can't believe the clinic are doing that to you!  It's scandalous!  Very worrying for me as well though, as I am meant to be starting OI/IUI with them next cycle, which will prob be in Aug.  I don't think I trust anything they say anymore.  I thought the RFC was bad!


----------



## penni_pencil

Jooles - OMG OMG OMG How the hell can they do that! I can't believe how busy it is over there for fertility treatment!  How much would it cost you to get to glasgow and back for treatment? is it much?  Did you call your clinic yesterday to see if you want to go back on a waiting list? I do hope they let you start again now...why are there always hurdles to get over? why can it never be a nice straight track 

Jenny try not to get stressed about your appt, its not long now, its on thurs isnt it?  Hopefully your GP will sign you off, it would be nice for you to relax before starting IVF   Good luck for thurs and make sure you post so we all know how you got on 

Two-babies - my word, 31 weeks! YAY  are you starting to get nervous yet?

CowHatGirl - 13 follies thats great!  are you on the menopur? how many you had to take each day?  Im sure your on track for Wed egg collection, come on you follies!  Its exciting isnt it   Im going to ask for more menopur on my next one as the number of eggs collected has gone down each time with IVF and I want to try and get some to freeze next time round for defo 

Hows everyone else?

Anyway with me - I did my bloods on thursday for recurrent miscarriage.... the dr told it would take 10 days for them to come back but the person doing my bloods said they will be back tues! how cool, so Ill be straight on the phone tues to get results and ask my DR to do my referral letter for me... hopefully that can be sent off by friday next week and you never know i might have an appt by 2 week times WOHOO  Cant wait!  Im also looking forward to seeing whether the pill will give me a period this time round, i hope it does as that will be good news too  I take my last one on Thurs, so should probably come on on the monday fingers crossed!  The time has flew by since what happened, its nearly 5 weeks since I found out my baby had died... i can't believe how quick its gone! I just hope the next 5 weeks go quick and we can start IVF again in September as I am being made redundant again so Ill have all the time in the world again to do it. My IVF appt is on 7th Aug, I hope we dont hit the same problems as you Jooles, not sure Ill cope with having to wait 6 months if I get all clear from clinic 

Anyhows.... Im off to finish me washing, go get me mum her 60th birthday card and balloons ready for tomorrow YAY

Speak soon x


----------



## cowhatgirl

Penni

So great to hear you in good spirits.  Am really pleased you've had your blood tests and am keeping everything crossed that they provide some answers for you and that you encounter no delays in moving onto your next tx.  I've said it many times now, but, we WILL get there!

I've been on 3 Menopur powders a day.  How many were you on and how many follies did you get?  At my app yesterday the nurse said I could reduce to 2, but after the result of my blood tests arrived they called me to say that I instead need to continue with the same dose.  Not sure why.  Presumably my hormone levels weren't as high as they anticipated?  Because I always reacted so well to the Puregon, whilst on OI, I've been paranoid that I'm gonna develop OHSS with icsi.  But the clinic have been v good and seem to be keeping an eye on me and have reassured that I should be ok with current levels.  Back on Mon, so hopefully things wont have gone mad over the weekend.  Ridiculous isn't it... we're never happy.... I'd be moaning if I hadn't responded and now that things appear to have gone well, am still moaning!

Hi to everyone else.  Hope you all have a good weekend.

Catch up soon.  CowHatGirl xx


----------



## penni_pencil

I did 3 a day on OI and got 2 good follies all the time, on IVF I was on 5, 1st time ended up with 17 follies, but sending time only ended up with 7  but it was enough anyway  I think maximum of menopur is 6 powders, so i'll be asking for that on my next cycle... I was so worried on the last one only having 7 follies and felt lucky we ended up with 2 good ones... dont want to be worried again so the more the merrier LOL


----------



## jooles

afternoon ladies

just a quick one as im feeling bit green after few too many vinos last night  im still in me pjs curled up on sofa raiding the kitchen every so often to see if the treat fairy has magically appeared and filled the cupboards with goodies 

so weve booked our appt with grmc for 21st august!!YIKES!!!! we have to go over and get the semen analysis, and amh tests done and fill in consent forms etc!!! when they get all the results think that takes about 3 weeks they then do a phone consultation to discuss next step and then appx 4 weeks after over for the egg retrieval and implantation. its my birthday in sept so hopefully well get a nice wee present  very nervous, excited, and emotional but also feeling very positive and raring to go!!! we had been on line and just going to book our ferry but decided to check out the flights and get this....................we got return tickets on ryanair for £10.00 EACH!!!!!  worked out that they do these deals every so ofen so hoping they will be on agian when we have to go over although i dont know if you can fly after having implantation done  must check that out with them!!!! anyhoo i phoned my hospital 3 times on Friday about starting oi again but the girl never returned call and is now on hols until next week so will have to keep phoning and see if any word left for me. feckin hospitals are nightmare i felt like going up and  someone  dont really think it would work for us anyway after so many failed cycles but would have been good to maybe give it one last go  so all in all a very unexpected few days of phoning and organising travel but so far so good seems to be working out ok!! were only going to tell parents, and of course work what is happening dont want the pressure of too many people knowing  the only thing is we have to pay here for private scans at £75.00 each  so if any ivf girls could give me an idea of how many scans required that would be great!!

bump - it seems the way they are working in origins now is you go for tests - they can take up to 12 weeks to be returned and then 4-6 month wait after that so could be looking up to 9 months wait although every case may be different so give them a ring and check it out. we would have paid (reluctantly) the extra money but after 3 years of this the thought of waiting another 6 months would drive me feckin mental 

cmc - how you getting on with "hopeful" 2WW?? what date you due to test?

strawberry - how goes it  ill send ya e mail later

penni - good to hear you sounding positive  let us know as soon as you get results. hopefully they will be able to pinpoint the problem 

2babies - holy moly i cant beleive you are 31 weeks that has flown in!!!! what is your due date 

cowhat - fingers crossed for trigger tomoro  how long from down regging to egg collection altogether?? ill be torturing life out of you asking questions 

jenni - hopefully doc will sign you off - i defo feel it helped me just to go on sick leave when getting to much!! you dont want to be stressed out when starting jabs etc so just take it easy for few weeks  you know we are all here for ya

 and  to all the other girls - hope you all doing ok

seen this pic earlier and just had to put it on as it gave me a bit of a laugh 

talk soon

Jules


----------



## JW3

Jules - wow, bet you can't wait for that appointment.  Another girl i know recently went on a short flight after ET and she got a bfp so don't think flying from Glasgow will do you any harm. 

Hi Penni, Cowhatgirl, Bump, Twobabies    

Well it is my appointment on Thursday and I am feeling much better now so just hope stays that way until then.  Going to see my GP tomorrow morning.

Love
Jenny
xx


----------



## bump14

Hi Jooles,
I have had the tests at Origin, and the follow-up appt.  They said I could start OI at next cycle, but that was before the price increase (we have an invoice for the old price) and the news on here about the new waiting list.  So, I am praying that we are still good to go, but Im not sure how much faith I have in what they have told me.  DH is phoning them this am to see if we can get any clarification,.  Fingers crossed.
Bump


----------



## cmc**

hi all  
wee quick note from me!!
day 12 and hanging in still 
had spotting on day8 and yesterday to I thought AF was on route but nothing today at all!!!!!
wondering if i should test now or just wait till weds
last cycle AF arrived on day9!

jooles  RFC have really messed you about!!! good decision about going to Glasgow!!  it seems as if it is all meant to be 

jenny good luck for Thurs 

cowhatgirl  glad your clinic is being good to you 

Penni  hope you get app sooner rather than later 

2babies  31 weeks bet your soooo soooo excited 

strawberry  hi hon what you up to 

be in touch in next few days


----------



## JW3

CMC - good luck, really hoping it has worked for you this month.  Try to resist the testing.


----------



## cmc**

thanks jenny  but i am convinced AF is coming 

been on this dam computer most of the day reading up on things!!! sad me  and maybe i hav ohss cause i feel sick and have AF pains and my tummy is bloated!! iv also put on 1/2 stone weight in last few days and iv not ate more than normal 

but time will tell 

xx cmc


----------



## penni_pencil

Jooles those flight prices are GGRRREEAAATTTTT.  I had to have 3 scans on IVF, one to say I can start, then one at 7 days and 1 at 9/10 days, because on OI and IVF before my follies dont tend to do anyhting funny (stop growing or grow too much) I only need a few scans....  I think you might be able to judge it right as you know how you go on OI, but it depends if they change the drugs you need, I stayed on Menopur.  Let us know whether your able to get your last OI in before IVF, fingers crossed

CMC - Well done for holding off, im not sure I would be able to!  How are you feeling today?  Still the same bloated etc?  Im still keeping everything crossed its a BFP for you 

Jenny - 2 days, YAY, keep us posted  How exciting 

Bump - How did DH get on calling the clinic?

Im calling for my results today YAY  cant wait and cant wait to get this letter sent off...WOHOO

How everyone else is doing well


----------



## JW3

Penni - got all my fingers & toes crossed for you that the results are a good outcome and you can start the IVF again soon,  the job situation doesn't help either does it?  Lots of people are being made redundant where I work and its a really bad atmosphere.

Well today I am feeling a little stressed hope it goes away soon.  Yesterday I had a fab day went to see my GP and he was so nice.  He said this is top priority and he is 100% behind us with the IVF and is ready to sign me off when I needed it.  He told me to listen to my consultant because he is the expert on pcos and IVF.  And then he said have some evening primrose oil two times a day as this will help with the anxiety and stress.  He was really nice,

Better go,

Love to everyone

Jenny


----------



## cmc**

hi all! 

AF came this morning  but i knew it was on route! the pains and the sickness i had was awful 
so in a funny way I'm relieved 
rang clinic this morning and started jags again  and go down Fri morning!!

jooles i was worried that i would be told I'd have to go back on waiting list after the bad news you got  thankfully not!  cause i waited a year and a half to get there in the first place 
gosh oh you have been messed about! hopefully you get on great in Glasgow 

Penni any word of results yet?? its great to hear you in good form again and getting so excited  

jenny poor you and the stress u feel under maybe a wee bit of reflexology would destress you or a nice facial  good luck for Thurs 

bump how did you get on with app in RFC IL go down on Fri and sort them all out for you 

As for me me life is good at the moment (appart from tx!! but i dont really think about it much or it would p me off )

we had a ball in westport we met 12 other eedjets down there and had a right aul laugh  

and also my DH bought a boat(as you do!!! ) i thought it was so funny and initially i said i was not going out on it!!

but way hay  i am now the proud owner of a wet suit! (sexy or what ) and have tried water skiing  not soooo good but all you can do is try  

and of course i nearly wet my self laughing 

love to everyone xxx


----------



## cowhatgirl

CMC - really sorry to hear this cycle wasn't the one.  ****!  But great that you've started immediately on your next one.  Keeping everything crossed that this will the one.  Wow!  Water skiing!  Very impressive.  Would love to have a go, though am sure would make a complete tit of myself!

Penni - any news?  Let us know.

Jenny - sorry to hear you're having a rough time.  At least you know you have the full support of your Doc, if you need it.  If I don't manage to post before, hope your app on Thursday goes well.  

Jooles - Good luck for the 21st Aug.  That's great news.  V happy to help with any q's re icsi/ivf.  Fyi, I've had 6 scans in all.  1 to check I could proceed with both the nhs hosp and the private clinic who do the EC/ET.  1 to check had DR ok and could proceed to stims, then 3 whilst I have been stimming.  Though I asked for an extra scan, early on in stimming as been a bit paranoid about overreacting.

Well, I am now fit to burst and ready for EC tomorrow at 9.30.  Plenty of mature follies at final scan yesterday and my ovaries were so large they were touching!  EEK!  That explains the discomfort. Have had some bad news today though, in that my concerns re overreacting were well founded and my hormone levels are now very high, meaning I have a risk of OHSS.  As a result, the hosp called me today to forewarn that they may not proceed to ET.  If ness would attempt to freeze any embryos.  It's not definite, they'll make a decision when they see me tomorrow, but tbh I'm feeling really gutted.  I know it's not all over and it may be fine, but I can't help but feel they wouldn't have called and warned me unless it's likely.  Hey ho.  Hopefully all will be ok, but could do with a bit of luck right now.  Shall keep you all posted.

Hi to everyone else.  Take care, CowHatGirl x


----------



## cowhatgirl

CMC - OMG - no idea how that emoticon got onto my post!  So sorry - its really not appropriate! Talk about having fat fingers today...


----------



## bump14

Well, DH heard back from the clinic, and they have confirmed that I will be good to go next cycle


----------



## penni_pencil

CMC - Gutted this cycle wasnt the one for you   But soooo pleased you can start straight away again YAY

CoHatGirl - Oh lordie...there is always something, never plain sailing... there were a few things on my cycle that I thought we would have to cancel, and we never did, so try stay positive until tomorrow....everything crossed for you, I really have.. let us know how many follies you get and how many fertilise...EXCITED 

Bump - WOHOO thats GREAT news..so pleased for you

I rang my dr's and the results are in, but no comments next to them so they cant tell me if they were normal or not....but she emailed my dr's to ask her to have a look at them and to do my referal letter and ive asked that they let me know when its been sent off... so...not sure when to call back now and chase if I havent heard anything?  Do'h LOL  at least its going forward now..YAY
x


----------



## cmc**

thanks girls its good to share news with you (good and not so good)!! 

cowhat girl do you be worring about emoticon i think its funny!!!   where do you get all those from??
really hope and  for you tomorrow IT WILL GO AS PLANNED!!! its def never plain sailing is it!!!  (not even on my boat  ) coulldnt resist that!) 

penni just ring and torture them in drs  if they are anything like mine so so laxadaisy!! 

bump u are going to be next on my hit list at RFC   wait till were in waitimg room together   for good aul chat!!! 


any how im just sitting down to a well earned glass of vino! yum yum  

hope to hear from you all soon xxxxx


----------



## jooles

evenig ladies


----------



## jooles

WTF!!!!!! ^furios

dont know what happened there!!! anyhoo......

evening ladies  

well how goes it!!

ach cmc sorry to hear this cycle didnt work  but you sound in good(ish) form so keep the positive attitude going its always good to have this going through these treatments and enjoy your well deserved glass of wine  have one for me as well!!!!

penni -  defo torture the life out of them until you get an answer!!!! great that ball is rolling again and keeping everything crossed you will be able to start again asap  

oh cowhat   that everything goes according to plan for you and dh tomorrow and that they will be able to go ahead with ec tomoro ill be thinking of you  but holy  touching ovaries! whats that all about??   let us know how you get on asap 

Bump - great news that you will be able to carry on with tx!! just take some time to chill out and enjoy yourself until your ready to go again!!! oh im so jealous you and cmc will be seeing  again!!!! hopefully he will do our private scans 

strawberry  if your looking in!!! hope your enjoying your well deserved break and not getting too much  and plenty of  and 

jenny - just take things easy and try not to get to stressed out!!! make sure you and dh give each other plenty of hugs and TLC and of course remember we are all here for you to talk to as well 

hello and  to all you other lovely ladies ive missed out! got a bit of headache so sorry only short post going to have cup of tea and hitting bed soon!!! another quick question though....................what will happen with me starting ivf seeing as i dont have periods  will they start me on jabs straight away or (hopefully not ) put me on another medication to try and start bleed!!!

night all 

jules  x


----------



## cmc**

sorry jooles dont know the answer to that ! but i'd guess you would hav to take meds 
i had to before starting oi!
xo c

and oh YES hope   does your scans!!!  me too


----------



## penni_pencil

Jooles I dont have periods either, not even from treatment, and I just started straight on the jabs WOHOO  Basically they just had me in to check my ovaries werent doing anything (as if they would LOL) and cos it was settled i just started  Thats the GOOD thing about no periods, you dont have to down reg or anything for weeks before hand.  Because its private though they may want to do just do some blood work to check thats low too......

You never know, we maybe starting our next IVF cycle together WOHOO

Come on CoHatGirl - bring the BFPs to th board for the IVF cycles to YAY

So, no-one is on treatment at the moment? WTF is going on?  We all seemed to be there at some point together and now nothing....ifs unfair isnt it at times, so unfair...but it will all be worth it!


----------



## JW3

Cowhatgirl - thinking about you today and praying it all goes really well.

Hi Penni, CMC, Jules, Bump

Sounds like a fair few of us in limbo, maybe we will all get started at the same time and have an avalanche of BFPs.  Please, please, please, please


----------



## penni_pencil

Sorry it was far too early this morning LOL CMC and CoHatGirl, how could I foget.... you need to bring the BFPs back.. come on girls...you can do it


----------



## bump14

Uh oh.  Confusion somewhere ......I am going to Origin for the private OI, not RFC.   so, no    for me.


----------



## JW3

When do we get a piccy of this doc at the RFC - I'd like to see what all the fuss is about?


----------



## cmc**

jenny google DR Agbaje belfast but it is a really not so good photo!!!! stalking or what  

sorry bump i read that wrong 

yea penni i was going to say you forgot about me  and my poor jags


----------



## Strawberry*

hey girls
i have no time to read all but cmcm seen your update and just wanted to give you a  
I am on my hols up in the north coast and having a ball but I am back at weekend and will get online then and catch up with you all
must get back to my large vino now  
chat soon xxxxxxxxxx

ps - cmc AWFUL pic of our sex god doc


----------



## cmc**

strawberry  great to hear from you 
enjoy that bottle or 2 of vino  

yea really awful pic of doc!!  dont do any justice at all did none of his family advise him?


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hello everyone

Thank you all so much for all your words of support.  It really means a lot.

EC went ahead today and they managed to retrieve 20 eggs.  Far more than I'd anticipated, so feeling v relieved.  Consultant said I should be ok for ET on Sat, providing I'm ok over the next couple of days.  Now just keeping everything crossed for good things happening overnight...

Thanks again... promise to catch up more tomorrow.
CowHatGirl xx


----------



## penni_pencil

WOHOO I was doing a jiggle on my chair then...thats GREAT news 20 is brill! WOHOO ET saturday, thats great!

Are they calling you to tell you how many fertilised?  Keep us posted

Congrats chick..YAY your on track
xxx


----------



## cmc**

yee haa!! cowhatgirl!!!!  you can do it


----------



## JW3

Cowhatgirl - excellent news, I'm praying that you get lots of great embies.  Good luck for Saturday.

Had a look at the doc, fab, I do like them dark and handsome.  (don't tell that to my ginger freckly husband, he, he)


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hello everyone.  And thanks so much for your support... 

Still feeling a little uncomfortable after EC yesterday, but not bad.  As we had a good no. of eggs and DH sa was also good, they decided to use IVF for 12 eggs and ICSI for the remaining 8.  And at present we have 11 embryos.  A decision hasn't been taken re ET due to risk of OHSS still being high, but if I remain well and the embryos continue to progress, then ET will take place on Sat.  Here's hoping..

Jenny - good luck for your appointment today.  Hope all goes well.  x

Speak soon.  CowHatGirl xx


----------



## JW3

cowhatgirl - great news about the 11 embryos, got everything crossed for your ET


----------



## penni_pencil

excellent news about your embies  WOHOO


----------



## cmc**

fantastic news  roll on saturday for you girl


----------



## jooles

evening girls  

cowhat- yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrr!!!! fingers crossed and   that all goes ahead on saturday!!! ill be away for fe days so will be dying to know how it goes - strawberry maybe you could text me with results??


jenny - hope things going ok!! how ya feeling

strawberry - how the hols going?

penni - any further results?

hello and   to everyone else - just a quickie tonight to say hello. all good with us - paid first installment to gmrc so all systems go for 21st august   

always meant to ask how everyone picked there user name  im jules cause im julie but always get jules as nickname!!

anyhoo off for few days tomoro - my bro, sis and gorgeous nephew home for week tomoro and have hired a caravan in newcastle for week so were off to spend weekend with them and cant wait 

talk soon - take care everyone

jules  

that pic of Dr G does him no justice as all hes much nicer but im sure you all see where we are coming from


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya Jooles   Rock on the 21st WOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO So excited for you xxx

My username can from someone at work, they just started to call me pencil, and I liked it LOL

Im blood work came back normal so thats good, just waiting on letter now!  Going to call later and chase that shes done it!


----------



## kdb

Hi ladies, sorry to  in, but am hoping to get your opinions on the various FSH / gonadotropin meds?

Looks like DH and I will be moving on to FSH from Clomid as I've had v thin lining both cycles.  I have an appt next week with a cons where I am hoping he'll put me on FSH, either with natural BMS or IUI.

Just wondering what you all think about the various types of FSH meds, specifically "pure" FSH (Gonal F, Puregon) versus preparations containing both FSH and LH (Menopur, Bravelle (trace), Pergonal)... but also Gonal F versus Puregon (not sure that I know what the difference is, if any).

I have mild PCO but all tubes, etc are fine.

Would be great to hear any experiences.

Hi Jenny - hope your appt went well and you're feeling better  

CHgirl - good luck for Saturday - take it easy up til then  

 to everyone


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi KD! Welcome to our board, I hope you stay with us so we can give you positive thoughts throughout 

I only use menopur so dont know anything about the other drugs, I have to have a high dose for OI, 75ui x 3 powders a day...i get on just fine with it, but i dont have any periods naturally or hormones naturally so I need to be pumped up with drugs.WOHOO LOL

Ive never done IUI, my clinic have said the no proof that that works better than just BMS on OI, so we opt for BMS as my partner finds it hard to have to produce a sample so the less time we have to do that the better.  Although now we have moved onto IVF 

When do you think you wil be starting OI?


----------



## cowhatgirl

Thanks everyone... I promise to keep you posted.  x

Jules - Hurrah for the 21st, that's fab.  Bring it on!

Penni - Great news that your bloods came back normal.  So what's next?

Jenny - any news from you?  How did your app go yesterday?

Hi to everyone else - hope you're all ok.

KD74 - I've had experience of both Puregon and Menopur.  The Puregon for OI and Menopur for IVF.  I didn't really find any differences between them tbh.  I responded well with both drugs (too well if that makes sense) and didn't experience any side effects with either.  The only comment I would make, is that Puregon is more straightforward to administer.  You just load the Inject -pen and away you go.  Whereas the Menopur involves mixing of powders/solution which does make it a bit more time consuming.  Good luck!

x


----------



## kdb

Thanks ladies, that's really helpful. Yep CHG - got what you mean about "too well"  So many embies, well done!

Last time I was tested for hormones (on a random day as I had no cycle) my LH was higher than FSH (typical for PCO) so I'm thinking I'll prob get either Gonal F or Puregon, which don't contain LH.

Also interesting about the BMS / IUI. I wouldn't mind a rest from the BMS to be honest, although DH prob has a different opinion. I didn't get any EWCM on Clomid (but used PreSeed) so will ask whether IUI would be better for that.

Penni - am hoping to get OI for my next cycle  AF is due next Thurs/Fri/Sat and my appt is Weds. Close to the line I know but couldn't get an earlier appt, not even private. Seeing my regular cons Mr Trew's wingman Mr Barsoum so hoping that he won't have to get Mr T's approval to change my meds. Or if he does (and <sigh> he prob will), hopefully he can do it before my AF arrives.

If not, we'll have to try for OI mid-Sept after our hols.

Two more Qs - do you start Puregon / Menopur on CD1?

Did you both have HCG shots to trigger OV?

thanks again
xoxo


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi again kd.  

Whilst on OI I always started my FSH injections on CD2.  And yes, always took HCG (in my case Pregnyl) once I had a dominant follicle of 18mm+.  The only exception was a month when I ovulated naturally before the HCG shot (v frustrating as we hadnt bms so had a missed opportunity that month).  Hope this helps.

x


----------



## cmc**

hi all you kidos 

welcome here kd! C i told you my girls knew loads  i will soon be as clever if i hang about a little longer 
as i said I'm on gonalf and yes have to take trigger to ovulate!

jenny hows you getting on  

jooles have a   weekend  i wish i was going too  dont    too much!!  as if 

i was at clinic today and got my  he remembers me!!!!!!! think he is  with me too   

i think i will have to see my consultant soon again and discuss what next after 6 trys on OI!!!

any way nothing to report from bloods and scan and have to go back down on Tuesday! and hopefully by next weekend get to take trigger 

good luck to ye all  xxxxxx  

hay where do you gat all those cool emoticons at?? if only i knew   id never be of this dam thing

sorry need to go and scramble up a fry or somethig for my Mr mc DH!!!! yum yum


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi everyone.

Well, I awoke this morning, feeling pretty rubbish.  Haven't experienced any nausea until today... typical.  But, got to the clinic to learn that we had 2 embryos to transfer plus a further 6 which are suitable for freezing (one of which has progressed to the next stage, but felt too nauseous to take in the details!)!  We're so delighted, the cycle has gone far better than we could have dreamt.  So, now have 2 embryos on board - one 'very good' and one 'good'. YAAY!  And by the time we left, I felt fine, so can only assume the nausea was caused by anxiety.  

So, nothing more we can do.  Just hope that we're fortunate enough for this better-than-anticipated cycle to have a better-than-anticipated conclusion.

Thanks so much for all your support.  Catch up soon.

xx


----------



## JW3

Cowhatgirl - woohoo congrats on being PUPO , great news good luck with the 2ww

Well things didn't go quite as I thought at the appointment & I am still an OI girl.  We are going to do 2 to 3 more OI cycles before moving onto IVF.

I've been really stressed with work and all this and I'm not sure I can really handle anymore but think if  I'd have doen IVF it would have been really difficult so i am just hoping that this works now     .  It does feel like everything is against us a lot of the time so just hoping that don't overstim this time.  I am on cd27 now so should be starting soon.  The clinic are putting me back on the same regime as the first go with puregon to see what happens with that and I just have to hope that some of DHs spermies make it please


----------



## penni_pencil

CHG - WOHOO Congrats on PUPO So excited for you...when is your test day?

Jenny - Keeping everything crossed for you OI works

xxx


----------



## cmc**

whoooo CGH!!!! told ya you can do it!! cant wait for results in 2 weeks time   

jenny maybe best to wait until your less stressed before IVF so sit back relax and take the OI in your stride!! it will work 

I am out tonight at a 40th birthday bash should be loads of fun  have the old hair done need to do nails and a bit of slap on the face and dance the night away


----------



## Strawberry*

hello girls I am back!!

How the devil are you all.  I had a great week away we were just up the antrim coast in N.Ireland and if any of you N.I girls are looking somewhere nice I cannot recommend Limepark Cottages enough they were just fab   could have moved into them rightly!  We did lots of walking   visited the giants causeway, rope bridge, bushmills distillery  , Portrush, Portstewart etc and also ate far far far too much   and drank far far far too much   but sure isn't that what holidays are for!  Altho I have to say dreading weightwatchers 2moro night    I feel better for the wee break away and have started to think positively again.  I keep reminding myself that the OI did work and I can get pregnant so that is a good thing.  We are waiting on an appointment to see Prof McClure in the next couple of weeks and are going back to OI at the beginning of Sept so must drink as much as I can in Aug  

right where to start........

cmc - I HAD to log in have a little look while I was away on your   I am gutted this was not your month but you sound in good spirits.  You haven't been on since the 40th birthday bash are you still hungover hehehe hope it was a good night!  How did ur scan go today?  Which consultant are you under in RFC?  Have they done anymore work to the waiting room yet!?

Penni - have you received you letter yet?  Hope you are keeping ok?

Jenny - sorry to hear the appointment didn't bring the news you were hoping for.  I take Kalms which i find helps me when feeling stressed and also find refelxology is nice and relaxing too.  Give OI another chance it might just do it's magic  

cowhatgirl - woh you have been busy while I have been away!  Fab news and good for you I will keep   for you on your 2ww and be sure to tell us girls when you have the amazing news you have been waiting for    hope your taking it easy and relaxing!

KD74 - hi and welcome   I will give you my 2 p's worth!  I am a Gonal F girl no idea about the other drugs I didn't even know there were different ones until I started!  I start gonal F on CD 2 or 3 and then when follies are good enough size I take a one off of ovitrelle.  Hope that helps!  and good luck  

Jooles - hope you had a ball at the weekend and am so exciting for you starting ur new journey   email to follow!!!

Girls that is as much as I can see on the history on here while typing this so hope I haven't missed any of ya!!  Love to everyone keep the PMA going!
xx


----------



## cmc**

strawberry so so good to have you back with us  and even better to hear you are feeling positive  
your holiday sounded fab all that exercise walking then all that yummy food  and loads and loads of   bet you had a right aul   
big definitely about OI it worked before so it will work again 

hay it prof McClure i saw at beginning and he referred me to RFC for OI! doc  said id be referred back to him around 6th cycle!! but thats surely not right  should i ring him after this cycle and see what he says?
i was at clinic this morning and nothing to report (on day 8) have to ring in morning and hear when to come back down prob Fri or sun!!
so i think this cycle will be crazy like the first   but will keep you posted!! 

CHG  how is 2ww going? hope its flying by  

kd good luck for weds!! 

hi jenny any news on start date ?? 

Penni any word on app for you?? 

not long now for you jooles bet you got butterflys in the tummy


----------



## Strawberry*

hey cmcm!
do you have prof email address?  He seems to give it out to most of his patients.  
I contacted him via that and asked him what to do after 3 cycles and he gave me a number and told me to ring that and book myself in for that Tues.  If you have that I would think about doing that now just to see.  
We have another consultation with him soon. 
Be patient!  I never ever got to trigger before day 21 hahaha
x


----------



## cmc**

yea i have e mail address!!!  i must mail him! would i do so now or wait to see what this cycle brings
will you see him privately or NHS this time?
and i know i shoud be patient it has not been long from 1st jag! xox


----------



## Strawberry*

I would drop him a mail now.  I acted dumb whoops!  Emailed along the lines of :
I am on 3rd cycle of OI where I know i am allowed 6 cycles but wondering what happens next and when could I expect a review appoint 

and then I got the email back to ring and book in!!!


----------



## cmc**

thanks straw! il mail him tomorrow cause i know what he is like!! 

you and DH take real good care  

and also have a blast in the agust month         
have fun     

xo cmc


----------



## jooles

Evening Ladies

just a very quick one from me to say hello  everything good with us!!! battery avout to die on puter and i cant be annoyed getting out of bed to get lead so ill be on tomoro night to catch up with gossip 

hope everyone ok 

talk soon
jules  xx


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi everyone

Just a quick update from Mrs Neurotic...  Hey, you know what it's like on the 2ww!  Don't you just love it.

Strawberry - great to have you back.  Sounds like you had a ball.  Good for you.  And make the most of that drinking time in August (oh God I'd love a glass of wine!) - I'm counting on you.  Def keep up that PMA - I've no doubt it will serve you well when you recommence your tx in the autumn.

Penni - how's things?  Any more news since your blood test results?

Jenni - sorry to hear your app didn't go as well as you'd hoped.  Lets just hope OI is the answer for you.  And in the meantime, try to get some time to relax and reduce some of that stress.  Even if it means taking some time off work.  Easy for me to say, I know, but think about what's most important to you...  take care x

CMC - how are you getting on?  KD - hope all going to plan with you.  Jules - not long to your app now... Hurrah!  Keep us posted.

I'm getting on ok.  Having periods of optimism followed by extreme pessimism.  Just cant sense how its gone.  I don't feel back to normal (still bloated and boobs sore etc) but all of this could be down to the delightful Cyclogest pessaries (Penni - you didn't warn me about them!!).  Anyway, what will be will be.  I can say that now, but no doubt on OTD (8th Aug) I wont be so philosophical!

TTFN - CowHatGirl x


----------



## penni_pencil

CHG - lovely to hear from you.... I know all about it.... up one min down the next!  Its more of a roller coast of emotions than OI isnt it   Im sorry, I should have, totally forgot...they are awful, I hate them.... I started to put them up the back way as I was fed up of how messy they were LOL  only a week to go! come on, you can do it....really really try turn your thoughts around when your feeling negative to positive ones.....everything is still crossed and SOOOOOOOOOOOOOO hoping for a BFP for you xxx

Strawberry - lovely to hear from you and see that your back to your normal self and had a lovely time away...just what was needed x

As for me... my letter has been faxed to the birmingham womens hospital for referral! WOHOO it was touch and go there as for some reason (unknown to me as I made it pretty cleared I wanted NHS) they did my letter like I was going private!  Well, as you can imagine alsorts went through my head that NHS wont see me thats why they have done that, but it was just a miss understanding and its gone now... I was going to wait to chase it, but....I found the professors email address online under the clinic at BWH so I have emailed saying a fax was sent and I was just wondering when my appt would be! It only went today but I couldnt help myself LOL If they say anything Ill just say I was told it went a week ago LOL  SOOOOOOOOOOO fingers crossed Ill get an appointment ASAP YAY  Ive also got my IVF sign off next friday on the 7th..WOHOO  things are coming together again thank god!

Still going through redundancy though, my last day is 28th Aug, then im a lady of leisure again YAY

Jenny I bet your dead excited about starting again YAY

Anyway girlies, hope everyone else is doing fine, keep us posted on how you are doing XXX


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls  

Penni - great news about the referal hope you hear about the appointment soon   .  Sorry to hear about the redundancy still going through, things are really tough at the moment aren't they? really hoping things work out for you soon    

Cowhatgirl -    thinking about you and praying you get a bfp, we need some more hope on this thread   

Hi Jules, CMC, strawberry

Well I am waiting for AF, on day 32 today which is unusual for me to be so late but probably my system is messed up from the overstimming.  Did a hpt and it was negative   .  We weren't actually supposed to be BMSing just incase of multiple but we did once but I was sure I must have ovulated by then - ooops.


Jenny


----------



## kdb

Good morning everyone  

Thanks again for all your advice and   Much appreciated!

Jenny - how was your weekend?  Relaxing, I hope.  Has AF showed up yet?

Penni - well done on the referral - isn't it crazy how just dealing with "the system" can take so much energy.  Good idea to follow-up with an email - keep at them!  Hope you get a quick response and an appt really soon  

Hi CHG - sending you mega        that this is your month for a BFP!  How are you feeling today?

CMC - thanks, your good luck must've made its way to me because cons agreed to get me started on OI this month, hooray!  What's the latest with you?

Strawb - holiday sounds fab 

Hi Jules - how was your weekend away?


I am on CD3 today and my second day of Puregon injections (50iu).  Spent 2.5 hours (!!!) at the clinic on Friday afternoon waiting to see a nurse and the sonographer, then more waiting at the pharmacy.  (It wasn't even busy )

I was given two 300iu cartridges, enough for 12 days.  No Pregnyl/Ovitrelle supplied to me (yet?) but when I asked about it they said they'd see how things look at my scan.  First scan booked for Thurs CD7.

Kicking myself a bit for not asking cons last week about oestrogen supplements to help with the lining thickness.  I realise now I am prob being unrealistic expecting my body to 'recover' from Clomid within a few weeks.  Still, will see what story the scan tells and ask about it then.  Will keep +ve in the meantime!

Happy Monday everyone


----------



## JW3

KD74 - they don't always give me the pregnyl because you don't always need it to ov

Still waiting for AF grrrrr, done about a million tests and def negative


----------



## cmc**

awh jenny where is AF at?? typically when you need it it doesn't show up 

KD great you can get started soon!  hay i looked up price of drugs and cant believe the NHS give them to us!!!! we are lucky! my pharmacy is terrible to!  don't know what they be up to its never busy!! real easy job that 

Penni keep pestering them cause the NHS are so so slow! my hospital are well known for loosing letters!  

jooles what you up to any party's this weekend 

strawberry are you still partying tooooo?? 

CHG only 5more days!! that has gone fast  (maybe not for you ) how are you feeling now?? 

i was at clinic yesterday and every thing is grand! doc said that 3 more days and follicle should be big enough! will call them later for blood results! and hopefully get to take trigger mid week 
we were out water skiing all day yesterday and am sore all over!! and i cant even get out of the water   its some craic 
my cheeks are sore from laughing  DH is taking me to some man tomorrow for a wee lesson! to see if that helps!! think I'm past help   we were also on a big banana when you fall of you cant get back on! not wise at all


----------



## jooles

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH  just posted massive post and feckin thing dissapeared somewhere!!!!! v annoying  

anyhoo!!!! eveing ladies!!!! wow its been quiet on here so hoping everyone ok!!!  were on the countdown to glasgow and first appointment so determined to let the hair down and have a ball next few weeks!!!! going to have my last drink on 16th august then hopefully that will be me off it again for a very long time   so we just spent another weekend in the caravan in newcastle and it was great - loads of muchies, wine and good craic went for meal on fri night then climbed mountain on saturday then dhs parents came down on sat night so we went for few pints of guinness then back to caravan for bbq  most of sunday was spent playing 2p slot machines!! im addicted    £2.00 can last hours on them!! then finished off with mauds snickers ice cream which is to die for  so weve booked the caravan AGAIN for weekend after next so we can really go and have a ball before the serious stuff starts


----------



## jooles

hmmmm puter playing up big time here  so ill try and get everyone in 

strawberry - how goes it? ill be sending you wee e mail anyway 

cmc - your post really made me laugh!!!! sounds like great fun and exactly what you need when your going through treatment!!! and good news from hospital - come on you follies  you will get to take trigger and this will be your month   your cycles still amaze me they are so quick 

CHG -  and  to you and DH that you get the result that you and all us girls on here want for you - wont be long now 

penni -  hows things? any more word about next step after referral!!! defo keep at them its the only way t get them to listen 

kd - well done on starting tx  how you finding it so far?? i usually got trigger shot when i was ready to go so dont worry about them not giving it to you yet -  

twobabies - long time no hear from  hope everything ok with ya 

jenny - its soooooooooooooooo frustrating when AF does not show up!!!! youre spending half your time wanting it to come and half not wanting it!!! you should phone your hospital just to let them know what is happening  let us know what they say

hellos, hugs and positive thoughts to everyone else!!!! hope you are all doing ok!!

take care everyone

speak soon

Jules x

ps - im STILL waiting on hospital returing my 600 calls re starting oi again


----------



## Strawberry*

Girls sorry this is me me me but it has taken a while to write and I will do personals 2moro!

The hospital contacted me on Friday to say the consultant wanted to speak to me regarding the report showing the results of the babies remains.  I went into full on panic mode as they wud tell me nothing except to come up today.  H was furious and rang them back to say I was in a real state and he wanted someone to see us today but there was no answer so I decided to contact my own gp to see if he had heard nething.  Thankfully he had and helped to reassure me a bit the results showed I had, had a partial molar pregancy.  You prob have never heard of it I had because unfortunately a friend of a friend has had one   


A molar pregnancy refers to a pregnancy that is a type of gestational trophoblastic disease. It can refer to either a complete or a partial mole. Throughout the United States and Europe the incidence is about 1/1000 and 1/2000 pregnancies. Although it is much more common in areas such as Southeast Asia and Mexico.

So I did the best I could to stay calm over the weekend with a lot of help from friends and a fab sis!  We headed up today and the consultant was very reassuring.  We have a partial molar which is a lot better than a complete molar which has a higher chance of turning to cancer.  So that calmed us both down.  As it is so rare there is only a clinic in London who deals with it all.  So the little babies remains  are off to london now and they will send me a pack which I take to the Ulster and get my bloods done and post it back to them.  They will then monitor it until they are happy that my levels are back down to zero and then they will tell us wen we wud be allowed to try again.  That is normally somewhere from 6-8 mths which is a bit gutting but also maybe wot we need we have both been to hell and back this year already!  

So thats where I am now waiting on the pack from london but a lot happier and more reassured that I do not have cancer.  It also helps in a little way I suppose to know why the miscarriage happened at least that question is answered!


----------



## kdb

Strawberry....  

Wow, just when you think you've got this TTC mullarkey figured out, along comes something else.

Thanks for taking the time to explain what a molar pg is; I've never come across it before.  Will you be on any treatment for the molar, or will it go away on its own?

You're 100% right in your thinking that a break could be good for you and DH, and also that you have some understanding re; the m/c.  And you never know, you could be back on the wagon in 6 months or even less.  Then you'll be in tip top shape to try again 

xoxo


----------



## JW3

Strawberry - thinking of you, sorry to hear about everything that has been going on, I hope you get a lot more information back from London soon.  Like you say it is good to know why, since most people don't seem to get any answers at all and it is good they are going to all this effort for you sending your bloods all that way.  Thanks for the explanation, I had never realised about this.

Well still waiting for AF day 37 now, I am never late but think this is result of overstimming last month.  Body is feeling a bit more normal now.


----------



## cmc**

strawberry hun you are having a awful time   keep that chin up and also take a wee break from ttc you and DH have a lot on you plate at this sad time 
hope you hear back from london soon, with good news! and as you say it good to know the answer to your m/c, most people never get the answer.   
you take really good care of yourself and your DH and we will all  for a swift return to tx with a lot of your questions answered 

xox c


----------



## penni_pencil

Strawberry - OMG, not only do you have to deal with your m/c you now have this to deal with.... am I so sorry this is happening, I really wish it wasn't so you could get on with it   Im glad to hear you sound ok, and are ok about havin tijme off...sometimes the first thought of time off is unbareable, but once digested its a bit of a ncie thought to be stress free and do what you want for a while....  think of some things you can do you that you cant when on tx and do them   it is nice to know that there was a reason for the m/c aswell 

Jenny what is happening there then?  Must be all the drugs making it irregular for you   Come AF arrive pleeeasseeeee 

CMC how you getting on?  Any news on the trigger shot yet?

Jooles - its coming round quick for you isnt it YAY This time in your caravan sounds ace, we should all come join you LOL  Do you know how much you have to pay yet?  Will you still get a free one on the NHS?  Still loving you emoticons YAY

KD74 - I dont think you would need the oestrogen supplements to help with the lining thickness as the drugs you are on will thicken it for you   Let us know how your scan is tomorrow, the size of the follies and the lining, fingers crossed all going to plan for you x

CHG - how you getting on?  I cant wait to hear you have BFP...x

As for me... the Prof emailed me back at 8am the next morning saying he had my fax and it setting things into motion...WOHOO  I really didnt actually think I would get a response HAHA  just goes to show you need to me cheeky LOL  So now just waiting for my appt to come through YAY and waitinf for IVF appt on Fri wohoo

Two-babies - how you getting on? not long left now..wohoo

All the other pg ladies hope your all doing ok

and to everyone else hope your all doing ok

Oh...and I think I'll be getting my silver 7 at weight watchers tonight...lets hope cos then Ive lost the baby weight from 1 of my pg's, just need to lose another 7 to lose the weight from the other pg!  Seems to be coming off quite easy this time....the BEER doesnt seem to make a difference lOL thank the lordie HAHA


----------



## JW3

Penni - good luck at weight watchers, my DH has this theory about beer that its only the calories that are in the first one that count, because after he's had one or two the rest seem to go right through, he, he

Hi cmc


----------



## penni_pencil

Jenny I like that theory HAHA its so true!

I got my silver 7, well 7.5lbs YAY


----------



## kdb

Oh boll*cks, just wrote a long post and then lost it  

...

Penni - congrats on the Silver 7   Thanks for the +ve thoughts for my scan.  Realised last night that tomorrow will be CD6 not CD7 which I thought and which I told the clinic, so hopefully this won't be an issue.  How fab that you got such a quick reply from the Prof!  Now you don't need to worry about the letter getting stuck in the system, and having to chase the clinic again and again.

Hi Strawberry* - thinking of you 

CHG - hope you're not feeling too  before Saturday        

Jenny - crazy that you're still waiting for AF, but good to hear your body seems to be settling down.  Did you end up having any acupuncture?

CMC - your waterskiing sounds like fun!  How was the lesson?  (How was the instructor?  )

Hi Jooles - glad you enjoyed your time away, with lots of     Will you be doing OI at Belfast until you start your IVF tx?  I'm finding the Puregon ok so far - first two days the injections hurt a bit but now I've got the hang of it it's fine.  Still a bit weird having a sharps bin in our kitchen!!!

... quick question for you all - did your clinics recommend a time of day to do the injections?  I asked the nurse if I could do them at night and she said it should be between 7am-9.30am, which is what I've been doing but it's not very convenient for me.  Thinking ahead to next cycle (prob Oct) I'd prefer to do them at night / evenings.  Just wondering what you were all told?  (if anything)


----------



## cmc**

hi jenny  no show yet?  hopefully soon 

hi kd  my clinic didn't say what time to jab up!! and saying sometimes you cant get hold of them for next instructions till 4ish in afternoon!! so i take mine around 2 and then when told what does is next its not to far away  glad youare finding it all OK! jags in tummy are much easier than leg  
wondering why clinic say next OI will be October my lot let me continue after AF comes in 2ww? i did 1 in June, 1 in July and now 1 in august!!! i must be special?  

strawberry    hun!

Penni fab news on silver 7 bet you are looking great! 

jooles I LOVE PIC OF ME SKIING WITH DH ROWING BOAT!!!!   so so so funny! what web site do you get them pictures on  

ME i get to trigger tomorrow !!! YEEE HOOW!!!  happy days!!!! maybe maybe   
i didn't get for ski lesson last nite going next Tues, but might not bother cause of 2ww!!! what do you all think yes or leave it to another time??  and yea i saw instructor already veryyy niceee   gosh oh if my DH reads this he'll chuck me out


----------



## penni_pencil

KD74 - My hospital just tell me to take it first thing, i normally take mine when i get up, sometimes thats 6am LOL

x


----------



## bump14

Hiya  
Im starting OI tomorrow, and Im so nervous and excited    Anybody got any good tips/advice?
Ta,
Bump


----------



## penni_pencil

Bump that is GRRREEEAAATTTT news WOHOO  How long have you been waiting now?

Which drugs have you got to take?  Only advice I have is stay positive, and keep posting on here! Keep us up todate with your scans and size of follies and lining SOOOOOOOOO pleased for you YAY


----------



## cmc**

bump!! at long last! yeepee!!
just go with the flow and dont panic!
keep intouch!!! 
xxo
im on 2ww from tomorrow how exciting


----------



## kdb

*Good for you Bump! * Seems like it's been a major effort for you to get this far!

I am on CD6 of my first OI cycle, so don't have any tips to pass on - apart from, do make sure you take the meds out of the fridge 5 mins before you inject, as injecting cold meds can be painful!

I've been prescribed 50iu of Puregon and got the hang of the injection pen after a couple of days.

*Thanks ladies* re; time to take injections - seems it really makes no difference what time of the day!
*
Hi CMC - *would love to do another cycle straight after this one but we're in Greece and Turkey for the first two weeks of Sept which would be the first half of my cycle, so I am assuming (maybe wrongly?) that they wouldn't let me do injections without being scanned. Hmmm... but I will ask about this at my next scan on Monday.

Did they give you several months' worth of meds in one go? I'm not sure HH would give me more Puregon until I def have a BFN, which I won't know until about day 2-3 of our holidays (great timing, eh?!!).

Thanks again for the pm and the bubbles  hope my reply went through as my browser went wonky after I clicked 'send'. Sending you a big banana full of  for your 2WW 

... Had my scan this morning (CD6) and there is a 14mm follie on the right plus a few others around 11mm on both sides. Sonographer said the lining was "thin" but not to worry, it would thicken up before OV. When I asked how thin she told me 5.9mm at which point I got v excited and explained that this was more than it had ever been on Clomid.  So, hoping it continues to grow. Feeling pleasantly surprised, and mostly relieved! Next scan Monday arvo although told to start BMS on Sunday night just in case.

Almost the weekend, hooray!


----------



## bump14

Thanks everyone  
I am starting to jag tomorrow, using GonalF, low dose.  I was told the time of day didnt matter, but to try to use the same time each day, roughly.  I cant believe w have gotten this far at last! - I have been on waiting lists for about 2 yrs now.  I m going to get an early night so my poor brain might be able to work out what i am doing in the morning with the meds!  
night night all,
wish me luck 
bump


----------



## penni_pencil

Good luck starting to today Bump YAY  Everything crossed for a BFP for you

KD74 - WOHOO your lining is doing well!  They normally say they want it at in 8mm, but you still have some injections to do to get the follies up, so I think its going well 

CMC good luck on 2WW   for a BFP for you xxx

Ill be back on later or tomorrow to let you know about my IVF appt YAY


----------



## cowhatgirl

Hi everyone

Sorry for not being AWOL for a few days.  I've been quietly driving myself mad on the 2ww...

And I'm terrified to acknowledge this, for fear that I may tempt fate, but we've tested this am and .... we have a definite second pink line!  

I'd cautiously say we have a BFP!  OMG - I can't quite believe it!

xx


----------



## Strawberry*

had to nip on vvvv quickly as boss in but omg cowhatgirl

                       

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!
xxxxxxxx


----------



## penni_pencil

ARRGGHHHH my post has gone missing!

     

     

CHG - Im am soooooooooooooooooooo over the moon about your BFP, its such a well deserved one for you and hubby...

   

This is the BEST news Ive heard in a long while.... WOHOO  You go girl!  COngrats to you both xxx

I bet you can't believe it LOL You'll feel like that for a while LOL

Did you know you was, or did the stick have to tell you?

xxxx

WOHOO


----------



## cowhatgirl

Thank you both... And thanks for all your support.  You've been fab.

Penni - At times during the 2ww I've been absolutely convinced it's not worked.  Tears, despair, the lot!!  I've been certain that AF was about to start - it just felt like every other negative cycle.  But yesterday, despite more AF pains but still no AF I started to wonder...  Still cant believe it though.

And I know it's really, really early days.  But this is my first positive test, which is definitely progress in the right direction!

Hope you're both ok and everyone else is fine and dandy.  Will take some time this weekend to catch up on your posts as I'm ashamed to admit I've been a bit self absorbed this last week and have lost touch.

xx


----------



## jooles

cowhat -yeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeehhhhhhhhhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr and congrats to your and your dh          

im over the moon for both of you    in work and cant send any wee pics from here   but ill send ya some special pics over the weekend  

brilliant news to start the weekend!!!!!!   

strawberry - will e mail ya back later  

as i say in work and sneaking on puter so ill be on later or tomoro to read posts  

have a nice day

Jules x


----------



## JW3

Cowhatgirl - wow what fabulous news, I am so chuffed for you.  Your right re the positive test, you can get pregnant, its happened.

As for the rest of you its been busy on here, will have to catch up later, have been a bit ill and not been logged on.  

Oh yes still waiting for AF..........


----------



## cmc**

CHG                 

way hay told you you could do 

be you and DH are grinning ear to ear   great news


----------



## kdb

Yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee CHG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  That is SUCH fantastic news! 

         

Massive congrats to you and DH  


Jenny - hope you're feeling better now, in time for the weekend  

Penni -    for your appt!

Hi Bump - how did you get on with your first jab?

Big shiny  to everyone else - any exciting plans for the weekend?  (CHG, putting your feet up I hope  )


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya girlies.... well, IVF all signed and ready to go! I could start next week if I wanted to WOHOO

So, I have emailed Prof Kilby again just to ask if he can push me through as Im all signed off now and waiting on this....My Dr at the ACU reckons they wont see me anyway as I havent had 3 or more... in a way im hoping they wont so I can start again LOL  So now just waiting for him to email me back YAY Cant wait, I reckon he will email me Monday with either an appointment, or to say they wont see me... either way at least its going somewhere.....really cant wait to get started on IVF again now CHG has her BFP, have to follow in those footsteps again YAY

xxx


----------



## JW3

Penni - excellent news hope you hear soon


----------



## cmc**

fab news penni your on the ball now!!   

and yea some of us will have to keep CHG company!!   hopefully ALL of us!!  that would be some craic


----------



## penni_pencil

I cant believe it! Prof Kilby has emailed me back!  He's said that the specialist midwife will see me in the first instance to investigate me for pregnancy loss! WOHOO.....Firstly Im in shock the Prof emailed me back! Normally its a PA or someone else, and 2nd Im in shock they will see me! Im soooooooooooooooooooooooooooo pleased sooooooooooooooooooooo pleased!  YAY  Watch this space LOL


----------



## cmc**

penni  your angels are with you girl     

good luck is on its way 

xxo


----------



## kdb

Penni, it sounds like everything is falling into place for you  and well deserved, too  

Your email did the trick - what's your secret?!  We'll have to start calling you Penni Persuasion 

... Hi to the Puregon girls, I have another Q.  My dosage is 50iu and today is my sixth day of injecting, so in theory my first 300iu cartridge should've been empty after today.  But, it's still got quite a bit in it - I would say at least another 50iu possibly more.

I'm sure I've been doing everything correctly (ie, getting a bubble of the liquid on the end of the needle before injecting) so how can it be that there's so much left over?

I feel like a right


----------



## bump14

Congratulations CHG    Thats fantastic news!

i have done 2 jabs now, but the 1stt one was scary - tool me ages to get the nerve to plunge in the needle!    but they're not bad.  Having said that, I have lost a dose cos i didnt know what i was doing the 1st time, and i primed twice


----------



## JW3

KD74 - I had exactly the same thing with my cartridge, you can't tell how much is left yet when I inject mine it goes all the way in doesn't stop like it says in the book.  I have come to the conclusion that it is best to start with a whole new cartridge to be sure to get the full dose otherwise you could be putting in more or less which could be a problem.  However this is easy for me to say as the NHS are paying for my cartridges.  Although I did feel at first I should try to get the most out of the cartridge I have now changed my mind about that given that I have 450IU in the fridge which I am now going to have to bin because its been open nearly 2-3 months and only supposed to use the cartridge for 28 days once stuck the needle in.

Penni - great news on the reply - fab news so glad they are investigating for you

I am on day 41 of the cycle now just been for reflexology to see if can get AF started, don't want to have to take something if don't have to.  So still waiting.....


----------



## kdb

Eeek - girls, need your advice (again!) 

Last Thurs the sonographer said I would likely ov today (Sunday) or Monday. Couldn't get scanned on a Sunday so appt is 1.30pm tomorrow... BUT my temp has dipped this morning, plus EWCM (hooray! first time ever!) so I am certain I will ov today.

So... do you think I should not inject tomorrow morning?

I don't want to risk messing up ov by adding more FSH to the mix than should be there.

Thanks!

ps - thanks Jenny - I started a new cartridge today, even though there looked to be another 50iu in the old one. Thankfully I'm back on the NHS now so the only ££ is for prescription charges and my time spent waiting hours for scans etc as the clinic is always running at least an hour late!

xoxo


----------



## JW3

KD74 - when i have been for scans and the follicle has been nearly big enough to ovulate the doctor has said you don't have to inject anymore now because the follicle will grow the rest itself but then has also said have 25 just to give it an extra push.  If you didn't do the injection how late would it be if you had it at the 1.30pm appointment?  Bit rubbish about no Sunday appointments.  The more i read the more I realise I must be at one of the best clinics.  Where i am its open 7 days a week for OI appointments.


----------



## kdb

Thanks Jenny - always good to know what others have been told.  Didn't even occur to me to ask the sonographer about this when I saw her, doh.

I think I'll see what my temp is tomorrow a.m. and if higher then I won't inject.  Scan appt is about 5 hours after the time I'd inject, plus they'll be running at least 1 hour late, plus an hour to get home... so, say 7 hours.

How was reflexology??  I had it once years ago, and it worked miracles for my sore shoulder.

thanks again!

>>> update @ Monday morning... temp hadn't risen, in fact it was lower!  So, went ahead with the usual dose and will see what the scan shows.

>>> update @ Monday afternoon... scan showed 1 x 22mm follie and a few others 10-12mm.  Lining up to 9mm and nice triple-layer, so I'm v chuffed with that.  Sonographer said no more injections this month.

How was everyone's weekends?


----------



## welshginge

Hello ladies. Hope you don't mind but I'd like to ask a question. I am going into DIUI number 2 with Clomid. Will my body do the same thing as last time ie. surge 8 days after taking clomid or will it differ dramatically? Thanks.


----------



## cmc**

hi welshginge! and welcome! sorry not sure about you question as i had no joy with clomid at all 
but my guess would be different as all my cycles are completely different 
good luck xx

kd thats great about lining! but when you say no more jabs this month does that mean your on 2ww? and have you ovulated?? i do hope so  

bump   way to go girl! the more you do jabs the easier it gets! i now do them in tummy its so so much less painful!!
I've forgot all about them it seem like so long ago that i had to do it   its only been 5 days!!! gosh oh 2ww is going  slow! 

jenny any AF yet?

Penni did you get app date 

CHG  hows you

strawberry did you get your bloods done yet??

jooles are you getting organised for Glasgow

loads of questions

I've been poorly since Saturday don't know whats up!! feel nauseous but cant be sick  and a banging sore head  
so my weekend was a bit flat!! 
but going this weekend to the tall ships for a bit of craic


----------



## JW3

Hello girls

cmc - hope you are feeling better

welsh - clomid can vary but I didn't find it varied that much so maybe within a day or two

KD74 - good luck with the 2ww

Well on day 44 now.  I did try to ring the clinic yesterday but couldn't get through so got to try again today to see if they will give me a prescription.

Also went to the clinic counselling session yesterday which was really helpful, think I am ready for the next go at Puregon now - bring it on.

Jenny
xx


----------



## cmc**

hi jenny its great that the counselling is really helping!!!
i take it that your all destressed now and ready to go with next OI!  
and go and get script to start AF i had to get it before 1st cycle! 
good luck and hope your back on tx soon
xxx


----------



## JW3

Finally got through to the clinic and got to go for a scan tomorrow morning before they will give me the prescription so I can get started again.  How long does Provera take to work?  When I rang the clinic they did think it was strange because i've never had this before with any of the cycles.  Its so depressing that they all know who I am now because I've had to go along to the clinic so many times.


----------



## kdb

That's great news Jenny - now you can get back on the wagon!    No AF could be due to stress.  It can have this effect even on women with no pcos or fert issues.

I took Provera before doing Clomid.  Started it on a Weds, finished the tabs on the Sunday, and AF turned up four days later.

It could be a good thing the clinic staff know who you are  as they might give you preferential treatment!

Hi CMC - are you feeling better today?    I'm not quite on the 2ww just yet... I was sure I would ov last night knowing how big the follie was, but this morning my temp was still low.  Hoping like heck it'll be today / tonight as DH is off to Germany tomorrow for work.  No EWCM since Sunday which I hope isn't a bad thing.

xoxo


----------



## cmc**

jenny i took provera for 5 days and it was another 7 days after that AF came! i actually think AF came naturally that time and not result of drug but not sure!!!  cause i also had provera a few years ago before starting clomid and AF came 4 days after i finished tablets!!  but sure my cycles were all up the left then!!
hope you get results soon and get started 

kd  still a bit dodgy today!!  ain't it funny how all of us have different cycles
my 2nd  # 2 follicles were ready on day 8??
my 3rd  # 3 follicles on day 10??
this one i had just 1 on day 16!!   OTD is Thurs 20th 
hope you ov tonight   or else you'll need someone else's DH   
i never tested temp at any time so not at all sure about that!!

 and   to you both
xox


----------



## two_babies

Hi ladies !

How are you all doing?
First of all a very massive CONGRATULATIONS to Cowhatgirl !!     
I am so so pleased for you. It has been a very long journey for you, but you have finally arrived. I wish you a successful and happy pregnancy ! Do keep us updated along your journey...

Penni congrats on being able to start IVF again, this time your BFP will STAY !!!
Congrats also on loosing weight. I have a little over 2 stones to loose, God help me !!!

Strawberry, Jooles and everyone else (sorry can't keep up with all the names), hope you are all doing well. Sorry to hear about your molar pregnancy. I hope the matter gets resloved and it will not affect you again in your next pregnancy.

Bump: congrats on starting treatment, wishing you all the best...

As for me:
everything seems to be fine except for yesterday and today when a wave of nausea overtook me !
I am 35 weeks today, have only 5 weeks to go and from 37 weeks, I am considered full term ! so it can happen in 2 weeks time !! I have had low iron levels in this pregnancy and have had to take iron supps. Everything seems fine. My pregnancy is considered low risk, so have only had the two major scans. I was a bit worried that because I conceived on OI, I will be high risk, but the way the baby was conceived has nothing to do with it..My weight gain so far has been on track...gained about 11kg so far, I hope not to gain more than 13kg in total for the whole pregnancy and average weight gain is from 10kg to 15kg ( 20 pounds to 30 pounds). As soon as Bubs arrives, I am going on a serious exercise routine !
I plan on having a water birth for which the conditions are that it should be a low risk pregnancy, full term and not induced. The birth centre is right next to the Labour ward in the hospital so should incase I need medical intervention, I am only just a door away !
I am working up until 12 days before my due date, for which I plan to use for lots of walking and pilates to keep my energy levels and fitness levels up !

so that's me !! Will be in touch with all you ladies from time to time...

take care everyone and may your dreams come true, just like mine did !!

two_babies


----------



## JW3

Hi Girls

Two babies - good luck, how exciting you are getting so close now.

KD - that follicle sounded great - good luck

Oh no - just went to total pieces in the clinic again and burst into tears.  Was partly the nurses fault as I was fine until she started asking about how I was since I'd been upset in the review appointment.  She was really nice about it.  However I didn't get any Provera as the nurse reckoned I have just ovulated so will have to wait ten days before ringing the clinic again.  Not much chance of a bfp given we haven't been BMSing as I've been ill - bummer.  Now I've come into work and look like crap going to have to go and put a load of slap on in a minute.  But I'm determined not to go home as I'll only have loads to do another time if I do.  Got some jobs to apply for as well as complained at work that can't keep going with my job and the tx, thing is I just really can't be bothered filling in the forms, thinking about a total career change.  I really dont' want to have to go back to the clinic ever again but I'm going to have to - massive bummer.

Better start working already late in.


----------



## jooles

!!!

evening ladies -well just had a mad few days and havent had chance to get on so only on tonight to say hello and catch up on the bizz and ive had loads to catch up on - you girls sure can talk so hope ya all dont mind lack of personals tonight but im sending you all  and !!!! ive been knackered last few days  going to bed and all i can think about is next weeks appointment!!!! im loke this every morning im excited, nervous wanting to start tx - not wanting to start tx!!!! every emotion you can think of but i know once i get into clinic next week and start talking about it ill be grand and raring to go!!!!

anyhoo sorry just reading and running tonight but i owe cowhat girl  and  to you and your dh!!!

ok girls hope everyone ok!!!! im going away to caravan on friday for few days so ill recharge the batteries and get on to post personals start of next week!!!

take care everyone
Jules xx 

two babies - WOW i cant believe you are so close to due date!!!! your babys cyber aunts (ie all us lot  cant wait to meet him/her


----------



## kdb

Hi girls 

LOL Jooles - I was like that tired bear this morning! Had dinner at my cousin's last night on the opposite side of London and I didn't get home and to bed til 1am. Zzzzzz today  Enjoy your weekend away!

Hi Jenny - hope you're having a better day today? Don't worry about the tears!!! In a year's time or five years you'll look back and not give two hoots about it! It's in the past already and I'm sure the nurses deal with tears on a daily basis  What makes them think you've only just ov'd? The scan you had?

TwoBabies - gosh, not long to go now at all. Wishing you well for the coming weeks - hope you do get some time between work and birth to stock up on some sleep!

CMC - still feeling dodgy? Hope the second half of your 2WW flies by 

Welcome Welsh 

Big  and  to Penni, Bump, CHG and Strawberry*

... well I have gone from feeling optimistic yesterday to very deflated today  My temp still hasn't gone up so it doesn't look like I have ov'd. How can that be when four days ago I had a 22mm follie?!! Going to ring the clinic and see what they say. My follies ov'd on Clomid by themselves @ 20mm so not sure why it's different on Puregon. Already feeling like this month has been a waste, and can't do anything in Sept due to hols. Boo


----------



## penni_pencil

WOW its been busy on here again 

CMC - Are you feeling any better? When are you testing?

KD74 - Whats going on? Are the clinic going to have you back up to check your follies for you?  If they are still big, ask for pregnl to make you OV.  Also ask them for the next cycle if you can take it, at least then you know when its going to happen..good luck xxx

Bump - How you getting along?

Jenny - Sounds like your session really helped, keep on going if it works  Its good to talk xxx  Dont worry about getting upset in the clinic, they will be used to it, the amount of times I've sat infront of a consultant and cried is off the scale LOL  Cant believe your work being awkward about it, thats the last thing you need   Good luck in looking for a new job 

Welshginge - HELLO  Im sorry I dont have much experience with clomid 

Two-babies - Well hello there   My word, 5 weeks left!  Oh fing fast has your pg gone...well, for us LOL Can wait to see a piccie, youll have to put on up x

Jooles - sent you a PM   Cant believe your off for another fab weekend at the caravan  YAY  excitement...lots of beer and food  mmmhhh 

Everyone else..HELLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO

As for me, nothing to report other than STILL no appt has come through.... feel too guilty to chase him again LOL Although I do have the midwifes email address so I might just email her tomorrow if I still havent had an appt LOL or I might just call and ask if an appt has been set up 

Bye for now

xx


----------



## cmc**

hi everyone! 

I'm feeling a little better today!! 1week done today only one to go!  roll on Thurs 20th 

Jen don't worry about the wee tears! nearly every time i went on 1st cycle i was in bits!  i thought the nurses thought i was a mad woman!! they all seamed stand offish! but the more i went and i got to know them by name the better and more comfy it all got!! that last cycle we were all on first name basis  doc's and all!!
they even started to phone me after scans and bloods to tell me what to do next!! 

kd def get on to clinic and find out whats is happening? thats strange you didn't get a trigger to make you ov 
when is hubby back from germany hope soon  and hope your not to lonely on your tod!!! DONT GIVE UP HOPE YET ON THAT CYCLE 

Penni get on the blower again and pester them!! they forget about you if they file you away!! i think   

2 babies bet your getting so excited about meeting you wee babe    

jooles always fab to read you post and get a laugh at the pictures!! I'm soooo jealous cause i cant do them   
have fun on your last weekend of big bad beer    jealous of that toooo!!!  
 for next week!!!!


----------



## kdb

Thanks girls - it has been making me  all day.

Spoke to one of the sisters at the clinic and she's asked me to come in for a scan tomorrow morning + blood test.  Assuming scan shows no OV they'll call me p.m. with blood results and we'll go from there.  May well end up doing the Pregnyl after all.  I can't work out why it hasn't happened naturally (although no-one at my clinic "believes" in charting temps, so I reckon they think I have ov'd already).

Penni - definitely give them a call!  Don't feel guilty about chasing them; that's what they're there for  

CMC - glad you're feeling a bit better   DH gets back tonight; just a short trip this time.  No chance to get lonely thankfully - went to dinner last night and met my cousin's fiance, a lovely Spanish girl.

xoxo


----------



## JW3

kd74 - they know when you've just ov'd on the scan because the empty follicle is still there but instead of being a smooth circle it has wobbly edges - look out for this on the scan tomorrow - good luck.  My clinic says Pregnyl is harmless so even if you have already ov'd when you inject it doesn't do your body any damage

Penni - chase them up - I bet they get some people ringing them every day.  However impatient you may think you are they must have people who are miles worse

Hi CMC


----------



## bump14

WooHoo!    i got me a folllie


----------



## cmc**

wooooohooooo!!!!! 
good girl you  
great news!!   bring some more 
howyou feeling?
xxx


----------



## bump14

1 is just perfect    im feeling absolutely exhausted, and a bit queasy.  i take it this is pretty normal?  the clinic staff have been lovely, and i trig tonight.


----------



## JW3

Bump - good luck hun     

Well AF started on Sat night so at the clinic to get started tomorrow, so just praying this is going to be the one that works     

Bit annoyed with DH he said he was going to try to cut down on the beers since the consultant said 12 units a week max, but now he seems to be drinking more than ever.  What can I do that doesn't involve nagging?


----------



## cmc**

good luck bump on 2ww!!! yippee dee    all sent your way!!!

jenny at long last!!!! bet your glad to get back on the wagon!!   keep us posted!!!
as for DH, he needs a distraction and a hobby to get him out of the arm chair and away from the fridge!!
pity you didn't live near me, my DH could take him out on boat!! its some craic!!  
sit DH down and explain how important this is(am sure he already does!)and find out what he is worrying about, cause he is probably really worried about the whole thing! thus having a beer to de stress!

unfortunately for me my 2ww is yet again over AF came this morning!! awh well 
i think i will take this month off and give myself a wee rest!!  and start back in september!
we are away on a boating weekend on Friday and i could join in on the vino toooooo  

take care and love to all


----------



## penni_pencil

CMC - Im so sorry this cycle didnt work out for you  I think you're doing the right thing having a break, a break is as good as rest  Everything crossed for september cycle for you x

bump - congrats for being on 2WW, whens your test day?

Jenny - YAY thats great news, have you started today then?

I got my appointment through, its for 8th Sept... YAY  Had a bit of a roller coast weekend with emotions as it would have been the 20 week scan last week, and with the appointment coming through its just been really hard  Not too good today either, thinking about going to dr's and getting signed off sick for my last 2 weeks at work, but worried about them putting stress down which wouldnt look good for future employment.  Think I will just see how I am tomorrow and go from there

CHG - Hows the pg going?  have you got over the shock yet LOL

Jooles - What day is appt this week? it exciting isnt it 

Everyone else, hello and hope everyone is well


----------



## JW3

Hi girls

CMC    sorry to hear about AF, we need some bfps on here & I was so hoping yours would be the one

Penni - good luck for the appointment then     sounds like a good idea to get signed off work for a bit you've been through such a lot and thinking about starting again brings it all back

Well I got started again today, scan was fine so just hoping all this cycle works     praying for 1 or 2 follicles this time


----------



## bump14

Jenny, could it be stress of tx that is causing your DH to drink too much?  I think cmc could be right - a distraction might help.  I have been going crazy too, with all of the waiting for appts, so DH and I planned loads of things to look forward to over the summer, and made a calender.  Mostly little things, like a meal out, or meeting a friend for coffee.  It helped keep me sane.  Perhaps a few things like that might help?


----------



## kdb

Hello lovelies!  How about the weather today?  It's GOR-geous     

Hi Jenny - great that you're getting started again.  Hope this cycle goes smoothly and you're blessed with some big juicy follies  and lush lining too.

Asked my DH what motivated him to agree to cut right back on drinking, and he said it was wanting to give our baby the best possible start in life.  Not sure how to communicate that to your DH without it coming across as nagging though?!  So I like what CMC and Bump have said about planning some (non-alcoholic) distractions, no matter how small.

Hi Penni - hope you're feeling a little better today?     Sounds like a good idea to get some time off work if you can.

CMC - have pm'd you    Enjoy the break from tx and make sure you let us know what you get up to.  Good luck for the waterskiing - you'll be doing slalom barefoot in no time!

Bump - congrats on the follie - what day are you on?

Stawberry, Welsh, Jooles  

Jooles - how was the caravan w/e?



Well life really does seem to be all swings and roundabouts (and rollercoasters!).  The past week I've been feeling  as to whether or not I ov'd.  Scan on Friday confirmed no more follie, but my post-O temps have been really low so I kind of felt like, just as I fix one thing (ie, lining/CM on Clomid), another comes along (ie, low progesterone).  Started getting things moving for IUI (cons appt 28/, finding out about pre-IUI tests and prog pessaries, etc, then this afternoon I got my prog blood result and it was 105!  Very, very surprised and also relieved!!!  Not sure what's going on with my temps but I haven't been sleeping well the past week due to some late nights + work worries, so will have to put it down to that.

Started sorting out a few bits and pieces for our hols today.  We're off to Greece and Turkey in 10 days, yippeeeee


----------



## jooles

evening ladies  
well havent been on as im lying low and trying not to think to much about tx and upcoming appts ive been going around like this  all bloody week!! just glad to be finished work now and were off to glasgae tomoro and appt on friday morning - im in bits not knowing what to expect or whats going to happen so ill try tomoro just enjoying journey over and spending time wiht my bro, sil and gorgeous nephew and be more relaxed for friday!! ive been living on rescue remedy all week  and gonna bring a bottle with me!! so will keep you all up to date with whats happening!!! please send me and dh  at 10.30 on friday morning as well be  

ok im going to try and catch up on bizz so sorry in advance if i miss anyone 

penni  delighted you are starting your tx on 8th and  for you at this time!! just try and keep your pma and fab energy up and give this tx 110% - were all behind ya girl  

jenny - hmmmmmm not sure about your hubby - as was said before maybe its his way of dealing with it?? i have to be honest when i was doing injections last few times and my dh was having drink i thought feck it if you cant beat em join em and had few wee glasses of wine as well but never drunk coming up to trigger shot or on 2ww!! good that your getting started again!!


----------



## JW3

KD74 - that is a great progesterone result - good luck       temperature is only reliable i think if you've had at least 3 to 4 hours of uninterupted sleep

Jooles - hiya good luck for your next appointment     will be thinking about you

Well DH has managed today a whole day with no beer, even though his friend asked him to the pub for lunch, think maybe he has got the message now, hopefully   

Thanks everyone   

Well day4 today and feels like ages to go until my scan on Monday.  Went to try hypnotherapy yesterday and really relaxed just need loads more of it now.


----------



## jooles

ack puter playing up and posted to early there 

cmc -  for your af showing up the aul beatch  ejnoy your wee break and few nights of letting your hair down your body can always do with a break after a few months of tx so get yourself ready for next month but defo party on and have an aul boogie or 2 

bump  for your wee follie!!! any idea when they expect you to trigger?

strawberry  - have sent ya an email missus  hope everything ok  

welsh - how your gettin on with tx and jabs etc 

kd  your right this whole tx definitley throws up a range of all emotions!! one minute its all going great and then it can change so quickly and suddenly  you defo have the right idea though with checking temps etc  i was just finding it hard to get head round whole tx thing that those kind of things i never thought of but did use opk sometimes!! good luck for iui appt! it wont be long coming round 

lily, two babies, joe/mrs joe, suze  - hi girls hope your all looking in and are ok!!!

we had fab weekend at caravan although waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy to much food, wine and vodka but really enjoyed it  

so ladies to fill you in with the big news this week - remember my sil who had first ivf in december well........................ woohoo my and dh now have 2 more wee nieces!!! elllie and katie both weighing 5 13 born this morning and mum and babies all doing really well         cant wait to get over to see them when we get home!!!!

so ladies going to hit the sack soon - knackered!!! 
hope everyone ok and ill keep you all up to date
jules


----------



## jooles

bump sorry i must have missed a post and did not realise you were on the "hopeful" 2ww  when is your test date and how ya feeling?

jules


----------



## cmc**

love   and     jooles good luck on fri!!

thoughts and   and all things crossed !!!!!!! for you both


----------



## penni_pencil

Jooles - congrats to your sil, and I bet you cant wait to see them and give them a munch.  Hopin your appt goes well on friday, try not to worry, its not as bad as you think  Please post to let us know how you are after it and whats happening xxx

Jenny - good luck for your scan on Monday


----------



## kdb

Sending lots of positive vibes north to Glasgow for you Jooles


----------



## bump14

Jooles - good luck tomorrow  
I have really just started the 2ww, so Im kinda going stir-crazy already!
KD - I have the same thing going on, not sure I  o 'd although i had a good follie and i triggered.  my temps have been quite low since, but the clinic have told me to ignore that.  its hard though, as i would be much happier if i could get a progesterone or scan done to be sure.  i have had a few completely sleepless nights since the trigger/ov, so i wonder if the lack of sleep has been keeping our temps low?  when was your IUI?


----------



## kdb

Hi Bump - yep, my clinic also ignored my comments about temp charting, and amazingly my acupuncturist even said to stop doing it if it is making me worry or stress.  Erratic temps are def linked to disrupted sleep, so I think you and I both will have to put it down to that    I was sleeping really well until about 9 days ago.  Tried going to bed at diff times but still no joy.  Too much going on in my subconscious 

Have you asked at your GP's whether they can do a prog blood test for you?  When I was doing Clomid privately I had a prog blood test done each cycle at my GP's to save ££.

Had to make an appt with one of the Drs to get a blood test form (and you can ask for a few at a time - I got three), and you're sorted!

Knowing your prog is 30nmol/L or more at 7dpo will be reassuring for you.  If it's not, then you can address this with your cons for your next cycle.

No IUI for us yet - natural BMS this month.

xoxo

p.s. GO JOOLES!!!


----------



## penni_pencil

Hiya girls, just an update from me, something you might find interesting 

I have been talking to the girls over on the recurrent miscarriage board, and apparently the drugs they will offer me to help stop another m/c are...... aspirin and a steroid called Prednisolone.

Aspirin - Only baby aspirin is required 75 unit (normal is 300) this thins the blood and helps the embryo to implant.  it also helps with the transition from the hormonal sac over to the placenta

Prednisolone - A steroid tablet.  This does something to our ammune sys which helps us get pg.  not sure on the other details yet but when I find out I will let you know.  I think its only a 21 day course

Here's the bad part..... my friend, never had a m/c, and did her first IVF, was given both these as part of her cycle!  if I had chosen the hospital she went to instead of the one I go to, I would of had these drugs anyway and perhaps MAY of stopped my m/c!!!!

my hospital dont offer these drugs..... well, at my last IVF meeting he did tell me to start taking aspirin.... why wasnt I told this from the very start! And only now, on my next cycle I will be using the prednisolone, when I could have been using from the start aswell   apparently the prednisolone is a very cheap drug....  It can be used as a preventative measure so why not just use it every dam cycle?

As you can imagine I've been a bit upset these last few days whilst looking into this, and when I do have my appt on 8th sept and they tell me to use these drugs on next cycle I will be having a few words to why a clinic 30 mins up the road uses them all the time and mine doesnt.

Girls, if I were you I would ask about the prednisolone steroid tablet, it doesnt cause any issues using it, but CAN help prevent m/c so I think its well worth using each cyle.... and definately start on the baby aspirin now

Me x

oh, jooloes, good luck today, hope you read this before you go so you can ask your cons about it


----------



## JW3

Penni -    thanks for all that info and explanation, how annoying that they do tell people about this at other clinics

Jooles - good luck   

Hiya KD, Bumb, cmc

Jenny
xx


----------



## JPSCoey

AF is starting and I am supposed to start Gonal F with follicle monitoring this cycle. I go to the ivf unit at Hammersmith Hospital but don't know what to do as I am supposed to have my first injection on CD2 and Monday when they open will be CD3. Is CD3 too late to start? I don't have the injections yet so will get them on Monday.


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi JPSCoey   Congrats on startng treatment  Unfortunately I can't advise on which cycle day to start as I dont have periods so I just have a scan and if all calm then I start....  Im sure it probably would be best to wait until scan tomorrow and start on CD3, I cant see 1 day making much difference too be honest

Happy Sunday Morning everyone....  The sun always helps brighten your mood doesnt it LOL

xxx


----------



## Strawberry*

hello ladies
ok let me first apologise for running away for so long!  I have to be honest and say after my miscarriage and then finding out I had had a molar pregnancy I just haven't felt like looking at any site to do with babies/treatment etc but I have still been thinking of you all loads and had the odd lurk about to see what has been happening!  Neway my news is after 3 long weeks I found out on Friday that my first results from Charring Cross are Normal woooooooooooooooooohooooooooooooooooooooo which means rather than needing blood and urine results every 2 weeks I now only need urine samples monthly for 6 months and then we are free to get back to OI!  Its been a long month and last week I had a complete melt down and cried and cried and cried think it all just got on top of me and waiting on results like that was just horrendous.  But I now feel like 10 stone been lifted off my shoulders and we have got New York booked and I am free to get on with planning it!  

cmcm - so sorry to hear af turned up again it's a hard old road eh!  Enjoy ur month off and get loads of time out in that boat 

bump - have everything crossed for you 2ww that this will be your time 


kd74 good luck with it all  hope the sleeping pattern has improved.

penni thanks for all that info it is defo worth taking a note of that for the next time! but yeah I can understand your frustration

JPScoey - welcome!  I would wait too  On my first cycle I thought it HAD to be day one and that was a sat so hospital was shut and they were actually quite cross with me for going ahead without being told by them!  How was I to know!  But they then told me it didn't matter if it was day 2 or 3 good luck

Jooles u know I been thinking about ya loads and can't wait for a big fat juicy email to hear all about it so excited for you 

Rite ladies must head on get some brekkie I am starving!  I won't promise to be about too much cos I really do need a break from all this but I pormise to keep popping in now and again and will be thinking of you all loads and hoping your dreams come true.  I will be back with a vengence in January but hope you have all moved on by then 

Love to you all xxx


----------



## penni_pencil

hI Strawberry - there must have been something in the waters last week as I was the same as you   Im soooo pleased your results were normal and its only 6 months now until you can start again YAY  Im pleased your feeling better, its a rough and rocky road isnt it   New York! Super COOLLLLLLLLL


----------



## JW3

Hi girls

Strawberry - good news on hearing back re the results.  Hope you have a great time in New York, its fab - have you been before?  I really like the zoo in central park.

JPS - good luck, I'm sure I read that most of these OI drugs you don't have to start on cd2 so you should be fine.  

Must dash supposed to be studying,

Jenny
xx


----------



## jooles

Evening Ladies  

well were back from glasgee and it went really well!!!!! the staff were lovely and spent a lot of time going over everything with us which was great! it was quite a long and emotional day and we were knackered at the end of it so treated ourselves to wine and pizza afterwards  

so i got the prostap injection on friday as i dont have periods naturally they seemed to think this would be the best option.  i had three follies on one side and 4(?) i think on other side. my first scan is on 1st of september and next one will be 9th september then not sure after that!  at the start i was so nervous i spilt a glass of water all over the desk and then knocked pens flying when geting some tissues  

so thats us started! unfortunatley have to get first scan at RVH as could not get flights sorted out but have booked flight for next one! ryanair are doing flights to glasgow prestwick for £8.00 RETURN!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so myslef and dh are getting over and back for 16 quid!! happy days! you can get a train right in prestwick airport that takes you right into glasgow central then short train journey to the clinic and then a fifteen min walk or taxi up! 

peni maybe you could answer a question for me!!   i took that injection to stop ovaries working and have my 1st scan next tuesday before starting drugs but they told me it would be the end of september before EC and ET i thought it would have been maybe middle of september if im starting next week   i know i should have queried this at the time but my brain was like mush    

so dont know how im feeling to be honest   on friday we were so excited and dying to get  started and today im knackered and weepy and thinking WTF am i putting myself thorough all this for!! but i know it will all be worth it in the end!! was supposed to go and see the twins today but think it would have been too much to be honest so going to leave it a few days!! GAWD listen to me im depressing myself here  

i want to thank all you lovely ladies for your positive vibes and thoughts!! it really means a lot!!! ill probably have your heads wrecked over next few weeks though so bear with me   

strawberry good so see ya back   thanks for texts and emails - if i dont email tonight i will tomoro!!! so glad to hear the news is not as bad as you both though over the moon for you and dh  

JPS   and welcome to our wee board!!

sorry such a short post but knackered tonight    hope everyone doing ok and ill be on during the week to see how everyone doing   

jules xx


----------



## kdb

Hi Jooles - so pleased that it went well for you   LOL about the spilt water and pens!!    I'm not surprised you're knackered - it's so much to take in.  Well done on those cheapie flights 

Hi Jenny - glad you're feeling   and  this month.  Good luck for tomorrow's scan!

Strawberry* - good to hear from you!  Congrattttttttttttsssss on the results   Must be such an unbelievable relief, I can't begin to imagine.  Have a *fab* time in NYC... my favourite city in the world!  Hope you buy yourselves lots of treats.

Penni - hello!  Yes, today was such a lovely day - a proper summer's day.  Did you get out in the sunshine?  Def worth asking/challenging your clinic re; the steroids and aspirin.  I've read lots of posts about cons either recommending or not aspirin - it seems to vary person to person.  I started taking aspirin (75mg) during my second Clomid cycle to try and improve the lining, and though it didn't seem to work I took it again in my Puregon cycle.  If you have any issues eg, your blood doesn't clot properly, then aspirin should be avoided.

Hi JPS - will pm you in the morning  

Hi de hi to Bump and CMC  



... question for you all, lovely FFs... I am really not sure whether DH and I should move to IUI next or IVF.  The success rates for IUI are sooo low by comparison (only 8% for IUI at my clinic!!!) I can't make sense in my head whether it's worth doing 

TBH I am not sure I trust the clinic to get the timing of insem right.  Otherwise, I can't see how the success rates can be so poor?

Would love to hear what you think (or any cons explanations you've had!).

Sleep tight


----------



## penni_pencil

Hi jooles ---    YAY Soooo pleased your starting treatment on 1st sept... YAY its great news, I really think this is going to be YOUR cycle, everything will remain crossed for you babes xxxx  Not sure on why starting treatment on 2nd sept and EC and ET at end?  I think the nurse must have just got her wires crossed as they try to get IVF done with 14 days I think it is, so yes, your right mid sept will be EC and ET. How long do they leave between EC and ET do you know? My hospital is 2 days, whereas my friends hospital was 3 days?

So jooles - what drugs do you have to take then?

KD - TBH my hospital said its not worth doing IUI as they didnt really see any difference in success rates from OI and IUI, they offer it if you want it, but we didnt do it as I didnt want to put DP through doing is sample as he finds it really hard to do it when he has to do it LOL so we thought best to leave it for IVF when we have more of a chance of getting pregnant (PUPO)


----------



## bump14

I was told that OI with things like Gonal F had about the same chance of success as a natural cycle in a fertile couple, so although it is about 10%, it is the cummulative % over a few cycles which is good.  Not convinced about the IUI part myself, but my clinic makes that part of the OI package, like it or not. - I guess that is what puts the price so high!  I am finding that the OI-IUI cycle isn't too stressful, so that is good.  
I dunno if this helps or not?


----------



## JW3

Oh no I think I may have messed up todays injection?

Went for a scan today and that was fine just 1 follicle at 11mm on the dodgy tube side.  Then later I did my injection and it didn't feel like it went in as when I pressed the end of the pen it just went really fast and then I noticed that the things on the pen weren't aligned.  I was fairly sure that it didn't work so I did the injection again - oh dear I hope i havent really messed up. Oh well nothing I can do now, back for next scan on Wed.

KD - I have a friend who has pcos had IUI 3 times and got pregnant each time.  However we've been told its not suitable for us and I think this is because with DH being ok and all the problems being with me that the chance of success is low versus the cost.

Jooles - wow bargain flights this decision to go to Glasgow sounds like a good one

Hi everyone else


----------



## kdb

Thanks Jenny.... hmmm, what to do... I've been reading back through the IUI board and a few others have asked Qs similar to mine and FFs have responded with success stories. I guess *somebody* has to be in that lucky 8% so it could be us?!! (Although my DH is ok like yours. Was your friend's DH ok?)

Don't fret too much about the injection - like you say, it's done now - does sound odd that the button went in so quickly. Was the grey/black 'finger' pusher thing right up against the cartridge? One of the days I was nearing the end of a cartridge I did an extra of 25iu because... well tbh I can't remember what my logic was at the time, but I did it and survived to tell the tale 

It's great that you've not over-stimmed, you must be really pleased!

... hey ladies - money-saving tip - I've just been to Tesco and they have *3-for-2 on vitamins*, including Pregnacare 90s (not the conception version) for £7.82. So you can get 9 months' worth for £15! I think the deal ends on 8th Sept.


----------



## JW3

KD - i think maybe the other reason that we are not having IUI is because of my dodgy part-blocked tube.  Apparantly any tubal issues reduce the success quite a bit and with the chances being quite low anyway I guess that reduces them further.


----------



## kdb

Thanks J - my list of Qs for Friday's cons appt is growing longer    I just hope Mr B is in a better mood than last time I saw him!

Penni & Bump - thanks for your replies    Hope you're having a good day.

I bought some lilos last week on eBay (LOL oops I just typed "eBaby"!  Freudian slip  ) for our holiday and they were delivered today.  Fluoro pink and green!  (Didn't get to choose which colours.)  Told DH he can have the pink one.


----------



## kdb

Hi ladies - hope you're all well and looking forward to the long weekend!

Damn old AF showed up this morning so it's the end of my first OI cycle.  On the +ve side I am really pleased with how I responded to Puregon and feel as though I've found the 'right' med for me.

A month off now as we have hols starting on Saturday.  Cons appt tomorrow and I want to get my baseline bloods done again as my latest are from November last year.

Sorry no personals this morning, have to head into London in an hour and I'm still in my pjs.

Lots of  !!!


----------



## JW3

KD - good luck for the appointment and have a great holiday


----------



## cmc**

to you all!!

kd sorry    showed up  but go and enjoy your holiday  
loads of    and party on down 
october will bring so good news  and maybe me to 

strawberry  sooooooooooooooooooooo glads your ok!!! great news on results  
soooooooooooooo jealous your off to the BIG APPLE!!!  
next year is going to be your year! i can feel it in my bones 

jooles  you jammy sod on the cheap flights!!!  all is meant to be for you its falling into place so so easy  
GOOD LUCK FOR TUESDAY  

JPS welcome and good luck im also on gonal f!! think we are the only ones!! sorry bump is on gf also!!

jenny  how are you getting on?? how was scan on weds??
i dont think you messed up with jabs!!  

bump how is 2ww for you 

penni  hows it going with you this weather?

me  still having a wee break!!


----------



## JW3

Hi Cmc

My scan was good thanks and I have had another scan today.  1 follicle 15.5mm so just hoping and praying this is the one that will make it & I'll be able to tell my baby that I saw them when they were just an egg growing in the follicle.  Praying that it gets through my tube ok and it all works - please, please, please.

Back for another scan on Sunday.

Love to everyone
Jenny
xx


----------



## cmc**

jenny  15.5mm thats good  hope it doesnt grow to quickly and you will be able to trigger start of next week  and that dodgy tube behaves

xxx good luck   for you


----------



## kdb

Hi girls

Jenny - sending you masses of ++++++ thoughts and  for this cycle!!!  Sounds really promising   I love what you said about seeing your baby when they were just a follie!

CMC - howdy doo!  Enjoying some time off?  Yep, can't wait for our hols - work stuff pretty much all wrapped up now, just packing and de-fuzzing legs then I'm good to go 

Hello to all the other lovelies  

Enjoy the bank holiday weekend!
Chat in a while - hope to see some BFPs when I'm back!


----------



## bump14

Hiya,
Hope everyone's having a good weekend  
I had really heavy cramps yesterday morning, which subsided; but today I have some spotting, so I think I will be out this cycle


----------



## cmc**

awh bump!  
but dont give up just yet!!  

xxo


----------



## bump14

Morning everyone
I'm all out this cycle. Start again tomorrow.  Sorry for no chat,
Bump


----------



## penni_pencil

Bump - Im so sorry to hear that   Its good though that you can get straight back onto tx again...everything crossed for this cycle for you
xxxx


----------



## JW3

Bump - real sorry to hear about AF will have everything crossed for you for this cycle

Hi Penni

Just been to the clinic today and my follicle was about 18.5mm so I have had the trigger shot today and just hoping this is going to work.  womb lining was 8.7 so that was fab


----------



## penni_pencil

Jenny congrats! YAY   for you to have your BFP this cycle xxx


----------



## jooles

evening ladies!!!!! 

flippin heck ive had so much to catch up on here!!!!! have to admit ive only been lurking about  as not to much happening at the moment but just wanted to come on and say hello to everyone!!!!! 

so i think AF is on the way!! happy days!!! makes me laugh that im glad AF is on the way!!! after months praying it wouldnt show means i can start tx hopefully this week! have first scan on tuesday they will then send results to glasgee then hopefully good to go  have worked out that if i start this week hoepfully EC round abount 12th and then ET  --- sorry sorry just couldnt resist that one!!!!!!! 3 days after which will make otd end of september!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

so just a quick post to say hello and let you all know that even though im not on as much im thinking bout you all 

hubby just came back with munchies  i asked him to get me bar of dairy milk and he got me one of those massive ones cause they were on offer !!!!!!!!!!!!!! he reckons i can eat some of it and he will hide the rest of it from me  erm no..................dont think so somehow!!!!!!!  also going to have wee glass of vino -off work tomoro!!!

anyhoo hope everyone ok and ill be on during the week!!!! 

take care everyone!

jules xx


----------



## JW3

Jooles - good luck for tomorrow, gosh when you've worked out them dates its not long til your OTD is it?  Have fun scoffing that chocolate bar, you will be needing all that energy for your tx.


----------



## cmc**

jooles  good luck for 2morrow    

bump  awh soso sorry!  good luck for this cycle  

jen  did you trigger good luck   

penni  any advancement on your next IVF   

im exhausted!!!!  

we had a big end of summer bbq here over the weekend!!  

about 60 people here  some craic 

loads or gin and even more grins 

spent all day yesterday clearing up with a sore head 

and another big weekend next week toooooooooooooooo  going to the air show at the port 

then after that waiting for AF to show up and start back on tx 

love and       to you all


----------



## penni_pencil

CMC - you sound like you had a fantastic time, id love to have a BBQ at mine for all our friends, but its the mess the next day that really puts me off LOL  whats craic? LOL

Jooles - hows the scan gone? Its amazing that by the end of sept youll hopefully be 4 weeks pregnant! WOHOO  Cant wait for you BFP babes xxx

Me..nothin to report, other than 1 more week til my appt with pregnancy loss clinic YAY  Im hoping we can start IVF end of sept when results are back from the clinic...fingers crossed


HELLLLLLLLLLLOOOOOOOOOOOOO everyone....


----------



## Shellebell

new home this way ladies 
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=207006.0


----------



## jooles

Good evening ladies 

well we got the go ahead from glasgae to start our injections tomoro    was up at clinic this moring and had scan and bloods taken by none other than Dr G  got our results this afternoon, faxed them over and they called me in afternoon to tell me to start 

im starting with gonal f and pergoveris twice a day for 2 days then once a day until next wednesday at least when we are over again for next scan with them!!!!! cant wait to get started 

so thanks everyone for all your thoughts and posts they really mean a lot and although at the minute im not really an "OI" girl and invading your board  ive made a lot of good friends on here and hope we can stay in touch for many years to come no matter what may happen 

so......enough of that aul soppy stuff (but just had to say it) 

cmc - you header  to you and your bbq!!!! ive been known to have an aul get together or two but holy moly it would take me a year to recover from that  glad your enjoying your break and you will know when you will be ready to start again 

jenny =  and  and  for you and DH on "hopeful" 2WW - just take things easy and try not to get to stressed out or worried  when is your otd then?

penni -  - wow the weeks are flying in and hopefully you will get some clarification next week!!! keeping fingers and toes crossed you will get to start again soon and this wee board will be full of BFPs over next few weeks!!!!! 

ach bump sorry to hear this cycle didnt work out!! has your doc suggested a break for a month or so or are you happy enough to carry on!! sendin you lots of  for this cycle!

strawberry - bout ye missus!!!!! 

kd - hope your enjoying your well deserved hols!!!! have plenty of wee drinkies and chilling out!!

two babies, cowhat, joe/mrs joe, lilyput and suze  and hope your all ok!!!

well the chocolate situation got worse on sunday night  after a few glasses of wine munchies kicked in big time so we walked to local shop and stocked up with EVEN MORE choc and crisps and nuts - but we enjoyed it and thank feck we dont do it every week or ill end up the size of a house - next time hubby comes in with large bars of cadburys ill have to do this 

right ladies im going to jump into bed with a hot water bottle- freezin in belfast tonight 

take care everyone

jules xx


----------

